# Wartezimmer 2014 => Neues Edison Evo



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2014)

Es ist soweit!
In ein paar Tagen kann es vorbestellt werden..... 

Wer ordert eins?

Ich hab mal den Anfang gemacht.

Hoffentlich sind die ersten 200 Stück schnell weg und die Fertigung kann beginnen.

Bin gespannt, ob es bis Weihnachten klappt.


----------



## souldriver (31. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht. Kommt drauf an, ob mich eins der angebotenen Modelle wirklich anfixt.
Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht mit einem leichteren Carbonbike besser bedient wäre. Ich fahre ja doch eher All Mountain.
Was neues muss jedenfalls her, das Supershuttle ist jetzt im Arsch (Hinterbau) und ich hab nicht wirklich Lust da noch viel zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (31. Juli 2014)

Gratuliere Damage zu Deinem Neuen!
Ich hatte schon die Idee, daß Mehrfachbioniconbesitzer ab dem dritten Rad ein T-Shirt geschenkt bekommen
und plädiere für Bionicon T-Shirts mit Sternen à la Fußball WM, Anzahl der Sterne entspricht Anzahl der B-Bikes 

Wenn ich mir nicht gerade ein neus Alva gekauft hätte, würde es das "richtige Bio-Evo" mit Bionicongabel, 180mm und 26 Zoll werden!
So warte ich noch ab - außerdem möchte ich davor mal eins in Gr. S Probefahren


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Juli 2014)

@damage, ...welche Farbe?
Ja, ich habe mich für den "bunten Hund" entschieden......

@souldriver, wäre schade das Super-S nicht nochmals zu fixen. Ich fahre es zwischen durch immer wieder gerne und natürlich auch schade, wenn es kein Bionicon mehr wird


----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2014)

@Spiedi: Rot!


----------



## senfbrot (1. August 2014)

Hi Leute, hab mich extra mal angemeldet, um auch mit im Wartezimmer sitzen zu können 
(Bin seit ca. nem Jahr Wiedereinsteiger nach fast 10 Jahren Bike-Abstinenz und mein Canyon Nerve soll bald einen Bionicon Bruder bekommen)

@damage0099 - habt ihr bereits vorbestellt? Muss ich als "Normalsterblicher" bis Montag warten oder kann ich das auch?


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

@senfbrot: Montag anrufen, bestellen und alles wird gut


----------



## senfbrot (1. August 2014)

Das wollte ich hören - Danke Dir  

..was bin ich auch immer so "hibbelig"


----------



## Gpunkt (3. August 2014)

Bin auch dabei, auch vermutlich ein bunter Hund, und Best Bike Ever ausführung, das wird ein hartes halbes Jahr


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. August 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, auch vermutlich ein bunter Hund, und Best Bike Ever ausführung, das wird ein hartes halbes Jahr


Dito
Schwanke aber noch zwischen L und XL bei 190 cm und 92 cm SL


----------



## The Bug (3. August 2014)

Ich will auch ein evo ;-) schon Freitag geschrieben mal schauen wie es weiter läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. August 2014)

Erster


----------



## sPiediNet (4. August 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Erster


Erster, ist erster der zuerst eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten hat


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. August 2014)

Na, wenn das mal nicht mit Vitamin B zu tun hatte


----------



## sPiediNet (4. August 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na, wenn das mal nicht mit Vitamin B zu tun hatte



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand bevorzugt behandelt wird   ....ausser vielleicht, du warst heute Morgen bereits am Tegernsee, den Vertrag unterschrieben, 2500 Euronen auf den Tisch geblättert und jetzt zuhause das Edison EVO Wallpaper als Desktop Hintergrund zelebrieren darfst


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. August 2014)

Bist entschuldigt

Damn it


----------



## The Bug (4. August 2014)

Habe gerade mit bionicon telefoniert und Auftragsbestätigung folgt im Laufe der Woche werde wohl nächstes Jahr ein evo fahren! ;-) meine Liebste darf dann mein Rush fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> ... meine Liebste darf dann mein Rush fahren...



Meine Liebste kriegt ein rotes evo !


----------



## bikerchris87 (4. August 2014)

Auch eins geordert..... 160er mit Verstellsystem. In Grau.


----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2014)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Meine Liebste kriegt ein rotes evo !


Ne, echt?
Sie hat doch so ein tolles, leichtes....oder kriegt sie bald ein leicht gebrauchtes, schwarzes C***** und Du ein neues rotes ??


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2014)

Ne, aber ich krieg - weil ich so nett zu meiner Liebsten bin - auch ein evo, aber ein graues.


----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2014)

Sauber!!!


----------



## bikerhiker (5. August 2014)

graues (da die Klamotten schon bunt genug sind) evo 180mm Doppelagent hier. Größe L bei 185/91 getestet und passt mir wunderbar.

edit: Meinen Fahreindruck poste ich besser dort, da passender: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bion...see-update-rahmen-auch-einzeln.715859/page-10


----------



## ex2smoker (5. August 2014)

Wird mein erstes ("nicht Aldi") MTB... 1k Deal 180mm fusion X, 27,5" ,Spec Zero, grey... Bin bisher MX gefahren werd aber mal auf MTB umsatteln. Ich hab gottseidank genug Berge und Wald fast vor der Haustüre... zieh mir grad haufenweise MTB fahrtechnik videos und Servicemanuals rein... bin schon sowas von gespannt!


----------



## Resibiker (5. August 2014)

Klopf klopf ist hier noch ein platz frei? Ach Herr Damage sind sie auch da?
Der zettel in meiner hand... ist von meiner Liebsten "EVO genemigt" steht da drauf a so den musste mann nicht mitbringen!
Dauerts lange bis mann dran kompt


----------



## sPiediNet (5. August 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Der zettel in meiner hand... ist von meiner Liebsten "EVO genemigt" steht da draf


...da bin ich ja gespannt, was du da für ein Opfer bringen musstest?


----------



## damage0099 (5. August 2014)

Schön Resi, dann fahren wir ja bald doch in derselben Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (6. August 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Klopf klopf ist hier noch ein platz frei? Ach Herr Damage sind sie auch da?
> Der zettel in meiner hand... ist von meiner Liebsten "EVO genemigt" steht da drauf a so den musste mann nicht mitbringen!
> Dauerts lange bis mann dran kompt





sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...da bin ich ja gespannt, was du da für ein Opfer bringen musstest?



Gratuliere, welches ist es denn gerorden, was hast du dir ausgesucht?


----------



## Resibiker (6. August 2014)

Ein "Kleines rotes" Sprich 26"mit 160mm und Bionicon Gabel.


sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...da bin ich ja gespannt, was du da für ein Opfer bringen musstest?


Wiso Opfer? War nur mit ihr Essen und shoppen Heute in der Mittagspause


----------



## Trigan (6. August 2014)

Bin jetzt auch mit meinem zweiten Bionicon dabei. Ein Golden Willow und nun ein 27,5 mit 180mm in rot. Brauch ich zwar nicht, will ich aber haben ;-).


----------



## damage0099 (6. August 2014)




----------



## dj_evil (6. August 2014)

Halte das ziemlich ähnlich:27.5 in grau, 180mm ... nicht weil ichs brauch


----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2014)

Frage an alle Frübesteller:
Krigt mann noch was anderes als die mail "Subscription Confirmed" als Auftragsbestätigung?


----------



## sPiediNet (7. August 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Frage an alle Frübesteller:
> Krigt mann noch was anderes als die mail "Subscription Confirmed" als Auftragsbestätigung?


Ein Mail mit dem Betreff: BIONICON's 1.000 EUR Deal - Bestätigt!
und im Mail dann... 
*Gratulation:*
Du bist unter den Glücklichen, die von unserem 1.000 EUR Deal profitieren..........etc.


----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2014)

So was hab ich in English und da steht noch "We will contact you again soon! " also müsste noch was kommen als Auftragsbestätigung mit auftrags N° und Bankverbindung oder?


----------



## senfbrot (7. August 2014)

Bestätigung wie von Spiedi beschrieben hab ich schon...  Zahlungsaufforderung kommt noch die Tage laut Bionicon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2014)

Inzwichen hab ich die bestätigung auch erhalten, bis mann zahlen darf soll mann sich noch etwas gedulden


----------



## Guemmer (7. August 2014)

So setzte mich auch mal dazu, nachdem ich die Bestätigung bekommen habe. Die Bude muss ja voll werden 
Habe mir ein 27,5" mit 160 Bionicon-Gabel genehmigt. Wird dann mein Canyon Strive ersetzen.

Wünsche allen eine geschmeidige Wartezeit...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. August 2014)

Wenn wir hier schon im Wartezimmer herumlungern und diskutieren, wann wir denn endlich zahlen dürfen, eine kleine Frage:
Muss ich bei 81 cm SL unbedingt vorsichtshalber eine Sattelstütze mit 150 mm haben oder passt die mit 125 mm bei Größe M genau?


----------



## hulster (8. August 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon im Wartezimmer herumlungern und diskutieren, wann wir denn endlich zahlen dürfen, eine kleine Frage:
> Muss ich bei 81 cm SL unbedingt vorsichtshalber eine Sattelstütze mit 150 mm haben oder passt die mit 125 mm bei Größe M genau?



Die 150er müßte doch locker mit genügend Verstellspielraum passen, wieso willste denn ne 125er?


----------



## The Bug (8. August 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Bestätigung wie von Spiedi beschrieben hab ich schon...  Zahlungsaufforderung kommt noch die Tage laut Bionicon...


Kommt die auch per E-Mail so wie bisher oder wie geht das?


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

Hat jemand grad eine Idee, wie wir es tabellarisch darstellen können, wer welche Ausführung bestellt hat? Natürlich können wir hier nicht alle erwartenden 200 Bestellungen erfassen aber zumindest sehen wir eine Tendenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. August 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Die 150er müßte doch locker mit genügend Verstellspielraum passen, wieso willste denn ne 125er?


Wenn ich nur eine 125 nehme, kann ich zwei Schluck Wasser mehr mitnehmen, ohne Mehrgewicht.


----------



## The Bug (8. August 2014)

Also ich fange mal an 180mm 26'' Größe S DoubleAgent. Red


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Also ich fange mal an 180mm 26'' Größe S DoubleAgent. Red


Nein, ich meine ein Link zu einer Tabelle etc. oder so.


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine ein Link zu einer Tabelle etc. oder so.


Einen Thread mit Umfrage eröffnen in der alle verschiedenen Modelle auf
geführt sind, so können mit Leichtigkeit alle 200 Bionicons erfasst werden


----------



## senfbrot (8. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Kommt die auch per E-Mail so wie bisher oder wie geht das?


 
Ich erwarte als nächstes die Rechnung mit Bankdaten, etc. und gehe mal stark davon aus, dass alles elektronisch per Mail läuft.
Denke das kann sich alles paar Tage hinziehen, da die Jungs bei Bionicon wohl alle Hände voll zu tun haben grade...


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Einen Thread mit Umfrage eröffnen in der alle verschiedenen Modelle auf
> geführt sind, so können mit Leichtigkeit alle 200 Bionicons erfasst werden


Z.B. oder im Doodle, kenne mich aber da nicht so aus ...vielleicht können wir da was basteln.


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2014)

Warum in der Ferne doodeln wenn es hier geht?


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Warum in der Ferne doodeln wenn es hier geht?


Dachte an so was ....ist nur ein Beispiel und weiss noch nicht wie das Ergebnis veröffentlichen
_"Link ist gelöscht" _

Nachtrag: logisch, für die veröffentlichung möchten die Kohle


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Warum in der Ferne doodeln wenn es hier geht?


Kriegst du das übersichtlich hin ...bin nicht abgeneigt es hier zu machen.


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2014)

Mache es lieber du selbst, ich kaufe - noch - kein Neues!
Thread eröffnen und vor dem endgültigen Erstellen unter
der Antwortbox  auf "Umfrage anhängen" o. ä. klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (8. August 2014)

Das müsste doch so aussehen:

Frage:

Eure Bike Konfiguration:

Antworten:

160mm / Single Crown Gabel / 27.5 Zoll LR / mit Bionicon System

160mm / Single Crown Gabel / 27.5 Zoll LR / ohne Bionicon System

160mm / Double Crown Gabel / 26 Zoll LR / mit Bionicon System

180mm / Single Crown Gabel / 27.5 Zoll LR / mit Bionicon System

180mm / Double Crown Gabel / 26 Zoll LR / mit Bionicon System

Was nicht abgedeckt ist: Die Specs. Wichtig? - Ich finde nicht. Im Deal ja sowieso nur Spec0. Falls Specs, dann + 5 Antworten

Framekits + 5 Antworten und Frames only + 4 Antworten auch noch abfragen?

Falls Alles, dann 19 Antworten

edit

6 Selectboxen wären dann m.E. besser (was hier aber nicht geht, oder?):

1. Kit: Complete / Framekit / Frame only
2. Federweg: 160 / 180
3. Gabelart: Single / Double
4. Bionicon-System: Ja / Nein
5. LR-Größe: 26 / 27.5
6. Spec: 0 / 1

Dann wohl ohne Validierung richtiger Kombinationen

Wenn Ihr mich fragt: Einfach nur die 5 Kombis vom Deal abfragen.


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Mache es lieber du selbst, ich kaufe - noch - kein Neues!
> Thread eröffnen und vor dem endgültigen Erstellen unter
> der Antwortbox  auf "Umfrage anhängen" o. ä. klicken


Mir läuft grad die Zeit etwas davon ..(letzter Arbeits-Tag) vor dem Urlaub
Hier aber trotzdem mal der Link für die Umfrage *http://www.survio.com/survey/d/B9Z5E4N0Z2Y8E2D6T*
Aber bitte *nur einmal Abstimmen* da sonst die Auswertung am Arsch ist. Ich werde dann Ende August das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2014)

Nee... dann mache ich selbst hier einen Thread mit Umfrage auf.
Denn was hierher gehört soll auch hier sein und kann dann von
jeder/jedem jederzeit eingesehen werden! 

Nur ein klein wenig Geduld, heute am späten Nachmittag habe ich Zeit!


----------



## bikerhiker (8. August 2014)

edit ignore me - zu schnell.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. August 2014)

Erster?


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nee... dann mache ich selbst hier einen Thread mit Umfrage auf.
> Denn was hierher gehört soll auch hier sein und kann dann von
> jeder/jedem jederzeit eingesehen werden!
> 
> Nur ein klein wenig Geduld, heute am späten Nachmittag habe ich Zeit!



Finde ich super, wenn du da was machst. Mich interessiert es halt wie viele 26" wählen, BC System oder non BC etc.
Ich lass meinen Link auch mal stehen ..ist ja kein muss etwas auszufüllen

ah, die Auftragsbestätigung für das EVO  habe ich erhalten

...ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## The Bug (8. August 2014)

So Auftragsbestätigung ist da! Bezahlt ist es auch! 
Youhooohooo. Jetzt warten.... Ich freue mich


----------



## bikerhiker (8. August 2014)

Ich kam, sah und kaufte. Freu mich. Dann schau mer mal, wie weit sich das Frühjahr 2015 dehnt, gell.


----------



## slowbeat (8. August 2014)

vielleicht interessant? http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/03/bionicon-edison-evo-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (9. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> vielleicht interessant? http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/03/bionicon-edison-evo-2014.html


Meine Freundin spricht Spanisch und wird mir das heute Abend als gute Nacht Geschichte vorlesen....


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2014)

Sorry, hat leider länger gedauert, nun ist der Thread mit Umfrage erstellt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welches-edison-evo-habt-ihr-bestellt.718025/

Gleichzeitig schrubte ich eine Supermoderatorin an damit der Thread als
Sticky gesetzt wird, zumindest bis zum 1. September


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Meine Freundin spricht Spanisch und wird mir das heute Abend als gute Nacht Geschichte vorlesen....


Google spricht alle Sprachen und übersetzt sie auch 

http://translate.google.de/translat...hs=DHk&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&channel=sb


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Google spricht alle Sprachen und übersetzt sie auch


Prima. Das liest sich ja so verständlich, als ob ich fachmännisch meinen zukünftigen Fahreindruck beschrieben hätte. Und ich werde meine "kleine Katastrophe" mit dem regressiven Hebelverhältnis lieben!
Was zählt ist auf dem Trail.


----------



## bikerhiker (9. August 2014)

Also ich bin dafür die jeweiligen Threads thematisch clean zu halten:

Geo-Diskussionen passen doch am besten zur Radlvorstellung
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bion...see-update-rahmen-auch-einzeln.715859/page-13
Da passen dann auch Berichte über embryonal-regressive Federkennlinien.

Für Fahrberichte bietet sich seit seiner Existenz doch gut
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-erster-fahrbericht-vom-tegernsee.717476/page-4 an.

Für Konfigurationen - auch spätere Änderungen, die man am Bike vornimmt (Kettenblatt gewechselt, andere LR...etc) böte sich 4mates dankenswerterweise kreirte Umfrage-Thread an, der ja die verschiedenen Bike-Konfigurationen auflistet.
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welches-edison-evo-habt-ihr-bestellt.718025/

Dieser Thread hier alles zur Bestellabwicklung, Lieferzeit + emotionale Äußerungen wie Bangen, Freuen , Hoffen, Beten, Fluchen...etc.

Das erleichtert späteren Lesern ungemein das zu finden, was sie suchen. Nix Schlimmeres, als sich durch zig Threads und zig Seiten durchzuwühlen, um etwa eine bestimmte Info zu finden, die sich in einem thematisch völlig anderen Thread versteckt.


----------



## bikerhiker (9. August 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was zählt ist auf dem Trail.


Genau! Realer Sex ist Biken auf dem Trail. Das will man sich doch nicht durch Zahlenvögelei vermiesen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. August 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Nix Schlimmeres, als sich durch zig Threads und zig Seiten durchzuwühlen, um etwa eine bestimmte Info zu finden, die sich in einem thematisch völlig anderen Thread versteckt.


Hier findet man etwas auch ohne sich durch zu wühlen?


----------



## bikerhiker (9. August 2014)

Noch @Oldie-Paul noch!

edit: Und hau Dir doch nicht Deine Rübe an, das ist ungesund, gibt Beulen und Schmerzen


----------



## slowbeat (9. August 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin dafür die jeweiligen Threads thematisch clean zu halten...


Immer schön langsam, hier im Bioniconforum ist es nicht so chaotisch wie in den anderen Herstellerforen.

Ich hab den Link bewusst hier reingestellt damit diejenigen, die die Diagramme deuten können mal was zum gucken haben. Passt genau ins Wartezimmer.

Hier der Vergleich mit den Alvas: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Bionicon
So kann man sich einigermaßen einen Überblick verschaffen wie der Hinterbau im Vergleich mit den anderen Rädern ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich hab den Link bewusst hier reingestellt damit diejenigen, die die Diagramme deuten können mal was zum gucken haben. Passt genau ins Wartezimmer. ... So kann man sich einigermaßen einen Überblick verschaffen wie der Hinterbau im Vergleich mit den anderen Rädern ist.


Das passt genau. Aber was passt dem Antonio nicht an dem Hebelverhältnis? Die Kennlinie ist jetzt super linear. Das ist doch angeblich immer der Vorteil einer Feder. Und einen dämpfenden Anschlag wird es wohl geben. Und das 1x11 wird in der Pedaliereffizienz recht gut liegen, vor allem in den Bergübersetzungen.
Aber das wichtigste: Egal, wie gut man die Kurven versteht - was bedeuten sie dann konkret für das Fahrgefühl, das Handeln auf dem Trail?
Um das zu erfahren, muss ich jetzt hier monatelang im Wartezimmer herumlungern.


----------



## bikerhiker (9. August 2014)

Hm, ich bleibe dabei, eine Geo-Diskussion würde ich nicht in einem "Warte-Zimmer" mit Bestellern erwarten, sondern in einem Thread, der das Radl vorstellt. Da wird ja bereits im Bericht u.a. schon auf die Geo und das Rahmenkonzept eingegangen und da gibt's dann möglicherweise noch mehr Interessierte, die auch diese Diagramme deuten und mitdiskutieren können. Aber einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass wir uns diesbezüglich nicht einigen. Ich hab hier nix zu betimmen. War nur meine Meinung. Koa Problem!  Und gut zu wissen, dass es hier nicht so chaotisch ist. Mit ein bisserl mehr thematischer Disziplin wäre es in vielen MTB-News Foren so viel einfacher, die jeweils gesuchte Information zu finden. Suche ist kein Ersatz...Aber kann gut sein, dass ich da einen etwas übermäßigen Strukturfimmel habe, obwohl man's mir nicht ansehen würde.

Fahrtechnisch ist das Ding jedenfalls eine Wucht. Egal, was da der Geo-Kollege theoretisiert und für lustige bunte Kurven aufs Papier malt. Auf dem Trail fühlte sich das Radl respektive Federweg super an. Definiert, super Traktion. Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. August 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> ..., sondern in einem Thread, der das Radl vorstellt. Da wird ja bereits im Bericht u.a. schon auf die Geo und das Rahmenkonzept eingegangen und da gibt's dann möglicherweise noch mehr Interessierte, die auch diese Diagramme deuten und mitdiskutieren können.


Also gut, auch wenn ich das Chaos nicht fürchte, habe ich jetzt brav hier nachgefragt.


----------



## senfbrot (11. August 2014)

..was ist eigentlich, wenn keine 200 zusammenkommen...  

wobei der Sacki ja aufgrund der grossen Nachfrage im Vorfeld der Aktion sehr zuversichtlich tönte...  ich bin dann auch mal zuversichtlich, dass so ein sauge*&# Angebot entsprechend angenommen wird


----------



## damage0099 (11. August 2014)

Ja, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Einerseits, bei dem Angebot, 'sollten / könnten' 200 sehr schnell vergriffen sein....
Andererseits sind 200 Stk. auch nicht gerade wenig.
Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie der Stand der Dinge ist...wobei verständlicherweise sicher keine Zahlen nach außen dringen werden...

Hoffentlich haben sie die 200 Stk. bald erreicht.
Ich wünsche es ihnen!


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

*Umfrage: Welches Edison Evo habt ihr bestellt?*


Wenn alle hier fleißig abstimmen wissen wir es bald, 16 Stück sind es bereits


----------



## damage0099 (11. August 2014)

Es bestellen hoffentlich nicht ausschliesslich Forumsuser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Könnte es bitte jemand der dort Schreibenden in den Thread auf der News-Seite verlinken?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
> ...
> Hoffentlich haben sie die 200 Stk. bald erreicht.
> Ich wünsche es ihnen!


Ich hatte das Angebot so verstanden,
daß es maximal über einen bestimmten Zeitraum läuft (August?) 
oder - falls davor die Stückzahl von 200 erreicht wird - beendet wird.

Ab Sept. oder ab Serienbaunummer 201 - je nachdem was zu erst erreicht wird - gibt es das Evo zum regulären Preis.
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## damage0099 (11. August 2014)

Ja, du hast glaub recht.
Begrenzt bis 31.08. und max. 200 Stk.


----------



## hulster (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Angebot so verstanden,
> daß es maximal über einen bestimmten Zeitraum läuft (August?)
> oder - falls davor die Stückzahl von 200 erreicht wird - beendet wird.
> 
> ...



Yup - aber es sollen noch welche da sein. Also hau rein.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. August 2014)

prinzipiell ist mir unerklärlich, weshalb bei solch einem Angebot überhaupt noch andere Enduros Jahrgang 14 oder schon 15 anderer Hersteller verkauft werden. Preisgünstige Ausläufer kann ich verstehen, aber ansonsten.
Naja, soll nicht unser Schaden sein, gelle


----------



## bikerhiker (11. August 2014)

Mei, bin ich froh, da rechtzeitig aufmerksam geworden zu sein. Das Angebot ist echt nen no brainer. Normalerweise müssten sie die 200 auf jeden Fall dealen.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so ein Deal ist doch bis jetzt noch nirgends passiert, oder doch?


----------



## senfbrot (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Angebot so verstanden,
> daß es maximal über einen bestimmten Zeitraum läuft (August?)
> oder - falls davor die Stückzahl von 200 erreicht wird - beendet wird.
> 
> ...


 
..das wäre ja dann einfach nur Goodwill für die ersten Besteller. Hatte das so verstanden, dass Bionicon - als kleiner hersteller ohne riessige Abnahmemengen bei den Zulieferern, grössere Sicherheiten aus anderen Produktlinien, etc. - Planungssicherheit braucht, um die (Massen-)Produktion aufzusetzen und daher nach der internen Kalkulation eine Mindestmenge von 200 rauskam. Wir bekommen 1000,- Euro Nachlass -  Bionicon dafür von uns Planungssicherheit durch unsre Bestellungen (daher auch schon Bezahlung jetzt und nicht erst im Januar)...  Immer ein Geben und Nehmen.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

Natürlich - oder würdest Du jetzt ein Evo zum regulären Preis bestellen, sofort bezahlen und geduldig bis zum Frühjahr 2015 warten?
Macht YT ja ganz ähnlich, allerdings auf einen Tag begrenzt.
Darum bekommen die Vorfinanzierer den Rabatt, allerdings begrenzt über das Datum der Bestellung oder über die ausreichende Stückzahl.
Wobei es im September ja auch gut heißen kann: "Auf Grund des großen Interesses verlängern wir die Aktion um 2 Wochen" oder so .
Ich hoffe auch, daß die 200 Stück ganz schnell erreicht werden und hätte ich nicht im Mai ein neues Alva gekauft, stünde ich ebenso in der Liste beim "BBE" (Best Bike Ever, also 180mm mit Doppelbrücke und 26").
Eine Frage habe ich noch, wo - außer im IBC-Forum - erfährt der willige Käufer von der Aktion? Also ein Fremdfabrikatsinteressent, der nicht auf die Bioniconseite schaut? Wird oder wurde diese megageniale Aktion auch irgendwo anders erwähnt?


----------



## bikerhiker (11. August 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> [...] Hatte das so verstanden, dass Bionicon [...] Planungssicherheit braucht, um die (Massen-)Produktion aufzusetzen und daher nach der internen Kalkulation eine Mindestmenge von 200 rauskam. Wir bekommen 1000,- Euro Nachlass -  Bionicon dafür von uns Planungssicherheit durch unsre Bestellungen (daher auch schon Bezahlung jetzt und nicht erst im Januar)...  Immer ein Geben und Nehmen.



Ja, aber laut offizieller Aussage von Bionicon wäre das Projekt Edison Evo auch dann noch lange nicht abgeblasen, wenn die 200 Bikes nicht bis Ende August verkauft würden. Auch für diesen Fall (weniger als 200 Deals bis Ende August) geht man davon aus und ist sehr zuversichtlich, das man das Edison umsetzen kann, genauso wie man zuversichtlich ist, dass die 200 Deals zusammenkommen.

Aber Mund zu Mund Propaganda kann m.E. nie schaden. Also, aufi geht's, allen Kumpels die frohe Botschaft verkünden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Heieieiei. Macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Die 16 hier aus dem Forum sind ein Bruchteil dessen, was wir bisher an EVOs verkauft haben. Und das Ganze läuft gerade mal eine Woche. Naja, ich kanns ja verstehen, denn schließlich sind 2500 Tacken ja auch nicht gerade geschenkt. Die 200 werden locker voll! Von daher kann man auch mal sehen, wie viele denn hier im Forum aktiv unterwegs sind und wie viel Zeit wir in diesen "Bruchteil" investieren. Also: Keine Panik Jungs. Jeder von euch bekommt sein EVO.


----------



## senfbrot (11. August 2014)

juhu


----------



## bikerhiker (11. August 2014)




----------



## The Bug (11. August 2014)




----------



## slimane- (11. August 2014)

100 Vorbestellungen sind es lt. der Bionicon-Seite auf Facebook bereits


----------



## The Bug (11. August 2014)

Gibts eigentlich auch eine Zahlung Eingangsbestätigung? So dass man selber weiß Jep Geld ist angekommen Rad kommt dann nächstes Jahr im Januar sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Zur Not einfach nochmal Überweisen, dann geht ihr sicher. 
Ansonsten werdet ihr schon zeitnah von uns hören, wenn das Geld nicht bei uns auf´m Konto ist.


----------



## The Bug (11. August 2014)

Gibts dann ne Zahl zwei bekomme drei Aktion? Also 2+1 wäre ok.


----------



## ex2smoker (11. August 2014)

Oder gleich 10 bestellen und die 9 überflüssigen bikes dann ab Januar um 3000 geradeaus verticken...

(edit: 3000 meinte ich natürlich ^^)


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2014)

slimane- schrieb:


> 100 Vorbestellungen sind es lt. der Bionicon-Seite auf Facebook bereits


22 haben hier in der Umfrage bis jetzt abgestimmt


----------



## bikerhiker (13. August 2014)

Wie hoch wohl die Quote aller bei mtb-news.de Aktiven, bzw. Account-Inhaber unter den Bionicon-Bestellern ist?  Wird es bei rund 20% bleiben?

edit: Es wird möglicherweise noch eine Anzahl mtb-newsler geben, die hier noch nicht abgestimmt haben. Die derzeitigen 22 spiegeln also möglichweise noch nicht die Gesamtheit aller mtb-newsler-Besteller.


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2014)

Das wird uns "unser" lieber Herr  Inschinör Sackmann hoffentlich nach Ende der Aktion
am 1.September oder wenn die 200 früher erreicht werden, preisgeben! 



Wahrscheinlich kommen größere Bestellmengen von den Bikestationen in Iberien und von
dessen Islas muy bonita zustande , da können schon mal 10 auf einen Streich geordert werden.


----------



## bikerhiker (13. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das wird uns "unser" lieber Herr  Inschinör Sackmann hoffentlich nach Ende der Aktion am 1.September preisgeben!



Das würd ich mir auch wünschen. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Lang ist's nimmer hin.


----------



## Resibiker (13. August 2014)

Sacki wird hoffentlich irgendwann im laufe des Monats ein Schild "Ausverkauft"oder "Aktion beendet" an die Tür vom Wartezimmer anbringen damit hier nicht leute rumsitzen und um sonst warten


----------



## senfbrot (13. August 2014)

..wenn ich mich mal wieder narrisch mache denke ich immer an dem lieben Sackmann seine Zeile mit meinem Lieblingssmiley:

"Keine Panik Jungs. Jeder von euch bekommt sein EVO. "

...wobei - streng genommen steht da ja nicht, zu welchem Preis und wann


----------



## The Bug (18. August 2014)

Und wieviele evo's  gibts noch? Weiß einer wieviele noch verfügbar sind? Bis Januar ist noch so lange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (18. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Heieieiei. Macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Die 16 hier aus dem Forum sind ein Bruchteil dessen, was wir bisher an EVOs verkauft haben. Und das Ganze läuft gerade mal eine Woche. Naja, ich kanns ja verstehen, denn schließlich sind 2500 Tacken ja auch nicht gerade geschenkt. Die 200 werden locker voll! Von daher kann man auch mal sehen, wie viele denn hier im Forum aktiv unterwegs sind und wie viel Zeit wir in diesen "Bruchteil" investieren. Also: Keine Panik Jungs. Jeder von euch bekommt sein EVO.





slimane- schrieb:


> 100 Vorbestellungen sind es lt. der Bionicon-Seite auf Facebook bereits


----------



## hulster (19. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Und wieviele evo's  gibts noch? Weiß einer wieviele noch verfügbar sind? Bis Januar ist noch so lange!



Wieso? Ist doch egal. Entweder 200 voll, oder die Anzahl die bis 30.08. bestellt ist. Macht also keinen Unterschied wieviel wirklich bestellen.


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2014)

*Umfrage: Welches Edison Evo habt ihr bestellt?*

Es fehlen mit Sicherheit noch Stimmen von euch 

Knapper Spitzenreiter - bis jetzt - ist...


Spoiler



*180 27.5 0er Spec (mit Bionicon System in Single crown Metric) 2600€ in GRAU! *




...für mich nicht überraschend!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Knapper Spitzenreiter - bis jetzt - ist...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Für mich auch nicht, denn wie war das noch mit der Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe?


----------



## steffpro (21. August 2014)

.


----------



## Sackmann (21. August 2014)

Deckt sich nicht wirklich mit unseren Zahlen, aber dafür sind die relativ wenigen Teilnehmer in der Umfrage wohl auch nicht aussagekräftig genug.
Ich würde vorschlagen, wir veröffentlichen nach Ende der Aktion die konkreten Zahlen der Varianten, wenn ihr interessiert seid. Muss ich mit dem Boss natürlich noch abklären. Schade ist wirklich, dass sich viele Leute oft weit nach der Bestellung noch umentscheiden. Das bedeutet für uns nämlich ziemlich viel Aufwand, da immer wieder eine neue AB erstellt und an den Kunden raus muss. Der Spitzenreiter hat es tatsächlich geschafft 4 mal seine Bestellung zu ändern. Aber gut, jeder soll natürlich dass bekommen, was er auch wirklich will. Und es gibt tatsächlich Leute (und nicht wenige), die dachten, es gibt das Rad für 1000 Euro. Und ein Engländer hat es tatsächlich vollbracht, zu glauben, dass es das Bike für einen Euro gibt. Der hat es nicht nur geschafft, das Wort "discount" nicht zu lesen, sondern dann auch noch 1,000 und 1.000 durcheinanderzuwetfen. Na gut, vielleicht unser Fehler, denn der Punkt bei 1.000 bedeutet halt im Englischen was anderes. Dass es bei € allerdings drei Stellen hinterm Komma gibt, das wusste ich bisher nicht...


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2014)

Im Devisenhandel gibt es sogar 4 Stellen hinter dem Komma!
Wegen  Komma anstatt Punkt  kam vor X Jahren ein nach England 
geschickter  Scheck zurück, ich wusste davor auch nicht den Unterschied


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Spitzenreiter hat es tatsächlich geschafft 4 mal seine Bestellung zu ändern.


Klar, bei 4mate muss doch jeder seinen Wunsch äußern dürfen. 
		 duckundwech


----------



## guruW (22. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Schade ist wirklich, dass sich viele Leute oft weit nach der Bestellung noch umentscheiden. Das bedeutet für uns nämlich ziemlich viel Aufwand, da immer wieder eine neue AB erstellt und an den Kunden raus muss.


Diese blöden Kunden aber auch! 

Natürlich kann ich euch verstehen, aber das bringt euer Angebot einfach mit sich. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Und so geht es vermutlich auch so manchem Kunden. Besonders, wenn man keine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren hat und finanziell in Vorlage gehen muss.

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, in 10 Tagen ist der Sack(i) zu, dann könnt ihr euch wieder zurücklehnen. 

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. August 2014)

Da hast du schon Recht, dass man viele Varianten wählen kann. Man kann auch gerne mal tauschen, wenn man sich Anfangs nicht sicher ist. Gerade bei 27.5 kann man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob 160 oder 180. Zugegebenermaßen nicht einfach zu beantworten.

Aaaaaber:
1. Von 27.5/180 auf 26/180 
2. dann lieber doch 27.5/180
3. 180 braucht ich nicht: bitte auf 27.5/160
4. von rot auf grau, oder grau auf rot (weiß ich nimmer genau)
Das ist wirklich anstrengend!

Aber mein Gott, so ist´s halt nunmal, da können wir jetzt auch nix ändern. Nutzt uns ja auch nix, wenn der Kunde dann nicht wirklich mit dem zufrieden ist, was er dann bekommt. Will ja auch nicht meckern, ist aber schon krass, wieviele da unsicher sind und umbestellen. Ich würde sagen, das sind mehr als 25%, die im Nahinein noch ändern, nachdem wir die AB schon rausgeschickt haben. 

Was soll´s: das Bike ist gefragt und wir sind zufrieden mit dem Vorverkauf. 
Gibt uns einfach eine Menge Aufschluss, über die Marktsituation und das, was vom Kunden wirklich gewollt wird, wenn er echte (!!!) Entscheidungungsgewalt über z.B. die Laufradgröße in ein und demselben Bike hat. Das war ja auch ein Grund für uns diese Aktion zu machen. Möglichst schnell eine aussagekräftige Menge an Kunden zu bekommen, anhand derer man abschätzen kann, wohin der Weg gehen kann, wenn Kunden frei entscheiden können. Und vor allem, um zu wissen, was wir brauchen, denn so ganz trivial ist es ja nicht, so viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten blind vorher zu ordern, so dass sie jeden Kunden bedienen. Aber so manch einer versteht das nicht... Aber aus dieser Diskussion halte ich mich bewusst raus.


----------



## guruW (22. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Aaaaaber:
> 1. Von 27.5/180 auf 26/180
> 2. dann lieber doch 27.5/180
> 3. 180 braucht ich nicht: bitte auf 27.5/160
> ...



wie gesagt, ich versteh euch! 

greez guru


----------



## The Bug (22. August 2014)

Das nervt ja schon ein wenig. Wobei ich persönlich die 27,5 Geschichte völlig überflüssig finde!
Aber vielleicht fehlt mir das technische Verständniss für die Vorteile dieser Größe...


----------



## guruW (22. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Das nervt ja schon ein wenig. Wobei ich persönlich die 27,5 Geschichte völlig überflüssig finde!
> Aber vielleicht fehlt mir das technische Verständniss für die Vorteile dieser Größe...



ich vermute mal schwer, dass die Bestellzahlen dich da widerlegen werden. gerade Neu-Bionicon-Kunden sind hinsichtlich 26" und Doppelbrücke sicherlich wesentlich emotionsloser wie wir Fan-Boys 

greez guru


----------



## steffpro (22. August 2014)

Ich finde 27,5 auch völlig überflüssig,  hab mich aber dennoch dafür entscheiden, da ich befürchte,  dass in den nächsten Jahren 26" oftmals das Nachsehen hat. Wenn z.B. ein neuer Reifen rauskommt kann ich mir gut vorstellen,  dass der 26" erst später oder gar nicht kommt. Oftmals hat man das Gefühl,  dass 27,5 kam um mehr Umsatz zu machen. Die kleineren Hersteller müssen da mitziehen, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Sonst laufen die Kunden weg. Die bikepresee sorgt da schon dafür.


----------



## slash-sash (22. August 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Das nervt ja schon ein wenig. Wobei ich persönlich die 27,5 Geschichte völlig überflüssig finde!
> Aber vielleicht fehlt mir das technische Verständniss für die Vorteile dieser Größe...




Das hat nichts mit technischem Verständnis zu tun. Ich war sich gegen den "Modetrend". 
ABER:  (habe ich in einem anderen Forum geantwortet und einfach mal kopiert)

Du wirst enttäuscht sein, wenn du auf 650b wechselst. 
Kaum eine spürbare Änderung. Gut, es rollt ein bischen besser über Hindernisse, wenn man es sich einredet. Du hast etwas mehr Grip, wenn du es dir einredest. Es läuft alles ein wenig leichter, wenn du es dir einredest. 
Und dann wechselst du zurück auf 26", weil der "Vorteil" von 650b eigentlich doch irgendwie keiner war. Aber der Wechsel zurück zu 26" wird zum Aha-Erlebnis. Auf einmal sind die Sachen, die du anfänglich als Einreden abgestempelt hast zur Wirklichkeit. 
So zumindest bei mir. Und ich glaube auch bei shimon. 
Das ist ja oft das Problem von Leuten, die mal kurz 650b gefahren sind. Kein spürbarer Unterschied ist oft das Fazit. 
Jo, stimmt. 
Fehler Nr. 1 dabei: Nicht lange genug auf 650b gefahren. Nur mal kurz drauf gehockt und max. nen Wochenende darauf gefahren. Das reicht nicht. 
Fehler Nr. 2: nicht wieder auf 26" zurück gegangen. Dann spürst du den Unterschied auch nicht. 
Fazit für mich: ich Wechsel nicht mehr zurück. Wie das im Bikepark ist, weis ich noch nicht. Habe ich noch nicht probiert. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es da schlechter sein soll. Spritzigkeit oder Wendigkeit leidet m.M nach nicht drunter. 
Du kannst mich aber auch gerne kontaktieren, dann gebe ich dir gerne noch mehr Auskunft über die "Marketing-Aktion 650b der Bike-Industrie". 
Aber das wäre mir alles zuviel zu schreiben. 
 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit technischem Verständnis zu tun. Ich war sich gegen den "Modetrend".


Nun, mathematisch ist das einfach. 18" sind ungeeignet für normale Größen. 36" sind ebenso ungeeignet. Zwischendurch gibt es unwiderlegbar geeignetere Größen. Also muss es mindestens ein Maximum ("bester Felgendurchmesser") zwischen 18" und 36" geben!
Gibt es nur eines oder mehrere? Oder gibt es ein sehr flaches Maximum?
Und vor allem, auf welchen Variablen bestimmt man das Maximum?
Und fühlen alle gleichartig, wenn sie die Bikes fahren?

Vor ein paar Tagen haben wir einem Mitbiker einen 26" Schlauch auf seine 29"-Felge gewürgt, damit er weiter fahren konnte. Hat auch geklappt. Auf 27,5" bekommt man sicher auch noch einen 29"-Schlauch drauf. Also ist hier 27,5" eindeutig die beste Lösung.

Also gut, ich bin heute nicht zum Biken gekommen, weil an der Schaltung ein Miniteil gebrochen ist.


----------



## senfbrot (23. August 2014)

Nun bringt mich das ganze Umbestellungszeugs doch auch noch nachdenklich ...  
Habe ein 27,5" mit 160er Gabel geordert - da ich vom Touren mit 120er Federung komme und die Trails gerade erst so richtig "nutzen" lerne.. 
Was spricht denn für oder gegen eine Erweiterung des Federwegs auf 180 (ausser der nötigen Änderung der AB bei Bionicon) aus Eurer Sicht?
Lieber mehr Reserven, die meinem sich entwickelnden Fahrtstil den Berg runter weiter schritt halten können - so mit Bikeparkbesuchen nächsten Sommer, etc... ?
Evtl. ist ja auch der Fakt, dass ich +90 kg  auf die Waage bringe ein Punkt für mehr Federweg?


----------



## slash-sash (23. August 2014)

Na ja, ich sage mal so: 
Warum mit weniger PS durch die Gegend fahren, wenn du fürs gleiche Geld auch mehr bekommst?!
Und wenn das Evo wirklich etwas straffer abgestimmt sein sollte, würde ich zu 180mm tendieren. Hört sich viel an, aber deswegen kommst du nicht besser und nicht schlechter den Berg hoch. Hast außerdem ja noch das Bionicon-System 
Ich mag es nicht, wenn ich weiß, dass die Grenzen meines gekauftem recht schnell erreicht sein könnten. 
Und wenn du dich erst ran tastest, wirst du bald Blut geleckt haben. In Bikepark kann 180mm auch nicht schaden. 
Best-Bike-Ever hat ja auch nicht umsonst 180.
Also, sei mutig. Du beißt dir nacher nur in den Allerwertesten. Und du kaufst das Ding doch nur einmal, oder?!


Sascha


----------



## The Bug (23. August 2014)

Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem. Habe mich für mehr entschieden. Habe momentan auch 100/125mm am cannondale. Aber warum sollte ich mich für 450g auf 160mm beschränken wiege auch so um die 92 kg da machen 450g nicht viel aus...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. August 2014)

dito bei 98kg


----------



## senfbrot (23. August 2014)

..das tönt alles sehr plausibel ...  Danke Euch für die Meinungen!! 

Werde bei den Bionics anrufen und auf 180 ändern, wenn noch möglich - sorry   @Sackmann


----------



## proschinger (23. August 2014)

Habe mir die 180er 27,5 Zoll Version in rot geholt  gerade abgestimmt..
Ich hoffe das das Geld rechtzeitig ankommt. Soll bis Sonntag da sein und habe es am Donnerstag überwiesen.
Ein halbes Jahr warten ist schon hart, aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste


----------



## ABBiker (23. August 2014)

Habe mich auch für 27,5" 180 mm entschieden, in grau. Habt ihr eine Bestätigung für den Eingang des Geldes bekommen? War wegen Urlaub etwas spät dran mit überweisen.


----------



## The Bug (23. August 2014)

Konkrete Bestätigung hatte ich nicht bekommen aber ich habe angerufen um nachzufragen. Hätte es besser gefunden wenn sie eine zahlungs eingangs Bestätigung per Mail geschickt hätten.


----------



## steffpro (23. August 2014)

Das tolle an dem bike ist, dass man nur den Rocker und die luftkartusche tauschen muss um zwischen 160 und 180 zu switchen.  Zumindest bei der metric (27,5),  wenn ich sacki richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (24. August 2014)

Danke @The Bug! Eine Eingangsbestätigung hätte ich auch besser gefunden. Zur Sicherheit werde ich auch anrufen.


----------



## Sackmann (24. August 2014)

Generell könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass euere Überweisung angekommen ist, falls ihr bis spätestens 10 Tage nach Erhalt der AB nichts von uns gehört habt. Sorry für die Umstände, eine automatische Bestätigung wäre natürlich besser. Fragt nicht nicht, @  aus welchen Gründen das nicht funktioniert. Wenn jemand sicher gehen möchte, dann gibt's per Mail oder Telefon dennoch sehr schnell Auskunft.

Gruß Sacki


----------



## 4mate (25. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> *Umfrage: Welches Edison Evo habt ihr bestellt?*
> 
> Es fehlen mit Sicherheit noch Stimmen von euch
> 
> ...


31!  Nun an der Spitze 3 Modelle gleichauf!


----------



## sPiediNet (26. August 2014)

Gehört irgendwie ins Wartezimmer… MTB Zeitschriften

hatte mich vor meinem Urlaub mit diesen bunten, teuren Heftchen eingedeckt. Ohne jetzt irgendeines zu nennen, ist mir bei allen aufgefallen, dass der Druck auf die neue Laufradgrösse 27,5 noch grösser als 2013 geworden ist. Kein Interview ohne dass der Fahrer nochmals speziell erwähnen musste, dass sein neues Bike mit den neuen Rädern doch deutlich besser den Berg runter rollt und falls doch noch ein Fahrer mit den alten 26“er unterwegs war, wurde explizit erwähnt, dass nächste Saison dieses Manko sicherlich behoben werde. Keine Frage, die 26“er wurden von der Industrie endgültig beerdigt. Wie werden nun die Reifenhersteller reagieren? Werden bald die 26er FR/DH Schlappen ganz verschwinden? Neue Modelle nur noch in 27,5?

Das einzige was meine Vorfreude auf mein neues Edison EVO 26“ etwas trübt, ist wirklich die Frage, was passiert mit den 26“ Reifen, wie reagieren die Hersteller?


----------



## senfbrot (26. August 2014)

..ist sicherlich wie bei allen neuen Standards in Industrien - nach und nach wird umgestellt, die Auswahl an Produkten der alten Kategorie wird von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner, ist nicht auf neustem technischem Stand, etc...  
Von jetzt auf nachher werden da aber sicherlich keine 26er Produktionslinien in den Fabriken abgestellt - Hamsterkäufe, wie bei den Glühbirnen sollten nicht nötig sein 
Das Evo ist doch sowieso recht einfach auf 27.5 umrüstbar, oder?


----------



## Guemmer (26. August 2014)

Ich habe auf der letzten Eurobike bei den führenden Reifenhersteller nachgefragt, wie es mit 26" weitergeht.
Die Aussage damals war keine Neuentwicklung mehr im 26"-Bereich, neue 26"-Reifen kommen gar nicht mehr oder zeitverzögert.

Ich habe mich aus zwei Gründen für 27,5" entschieden. Erstens wegen der Reifengeschichte und zweitens falls man in ein paar
Jahren das Bike wieder verkaufen will. Ich denke 90% der potentiellen Käufer wollen dann kein 26"-Bike mehr. Kann mich
natürlich auch irren.

Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob 26" oder 27,5". Habe das mal an einem Rad getestet, indem ich es mit 26" und 27,5" gefahren bin.
Bei gleichem Reifenaufbau war das Fahrgefühl marginal anders.

Ich sehe dies Sache pragmatisch, für die Industrie ist 26" tot und beerdigt!


----------



## Resibiker (26. August 2014)

Also hier Im Bikepark Tignes-Val'Isère ist 27,5" absolut kein thema.
Jedes Sportgeschäft vermietet hier MTB für DH; Enduro in 26" und am Ende der Saisong (am Samstag) werden diese bikes alle verkauft.
Die preise der gebrauchten sind kaum unterschiedlich wie 2013 und die gehen weg wie warme semmeln.
In den Nächsten jahren wird DH auf 26" bleiben also wird es auch noch einige jahre 26" reifen und Felgen geben.
Und mann kann das EVO in 2-3 Jahren relativ einfach auf 27,5" umrüsten.


----------



## Guemmer (26. August 2014)

Habe nochmals in die Geometriedaten des Evo reingeschaut. Kettenstrebe beim 27,5" Rahmen ist 5 mm länger.
Die Kettenstrebe beim 26" hat 430 mm, dies könnte eng werden für 27,5" ( vor allem für breitere Reifen wie 2,4er).
Das Canyon Strive, wo ich für den weiter oben genannten Test benützt habe hat gute 430 mm.

Das nächste Problem kann es natürlich bei der Gabel geben. Die Fox Talas 26" im Canyon ging mit 27,5", Rock Shox 26" gingen dagegen nicht, als ich den Umbau gemacht habe.

Aber vielleicht kann der Sacki was dazu sagen.


----------



## The Bug (26. August 2014)

Ich persönlich hatte das evo nur mit der Double Agent Gabel haben wollen weil ich find dass sie so zu einem bionicon dazugehört! Da meine Kombi in 27,5 nicht zu haben war... Habe ich 26 gewählt! Wenn es mal Probleme bei der reifen Beschaffung  gibt und die Double Agent in 27,5 kommt kann man immer noch umbauen! Aber lassen wir dass erstmal kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (26. August 2014)

Du wechselst einfach nur die Schwinge hinten oder sehe ich das falsch? Und dann wenn nötig die Gabel. Also wenn es die mal gibt... In 27,5" .


----------



## Votec Tox (26. August 2014)

Naja, Hamsterkäufe bei Reifen wäre auch nicht gerade sinnvoll, es sei denn man steht auf ausgehärtetes Gummi 
@sPiediNet:
Wenn ich aber sehe in welchen Zeitabschnitten neue Bionicons dazu gekauft werden ,
würde eich mir keine Sorgen machen,
Dein Evo MK 2 in ein paar Jahren wird dann ein 27,5er oder die bis dahin neu gehypte super handliche Größe für Spaßbikes: 25,5"... 
Als Rahmengröße S - Fahrerin werde ich weiterhin bei 26" bleiben, als Schwabe fürchte ich, daß es bald keine 26" Reifensonderangebote mehr geben wird sondern die hochwertigen 26" Reifen mangels Stückzahlen teure Nischenprodukte werden


----------



## sPiediNet (26. August 2014)

Evo MK 2 
also mir ist die Double Agent auch wichtiger als jetzt auf 27.5 zu gehen.
Dann habe ich jetzt ja Zeit meinen Wunsch 26" LRS auszusuchen und mein Chromag ..bling, bling


----------



## bikerhiker (26. August 2014)

@sPiediNet es gibt nix Schlimmeres als als Tests getarnte advertorials. Das scheint in den bunten Blättern gängig geworden zu sein.
Ich würde auch nicht auf die DC verzichten wollen. Und wenn irgendwann einmal 26 tatsächlich ausgestorben sein sollte, wird's sicher auch eine entsprechende Bionicon DC geben.


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2014)

Wieso "Wunsch-LRS"????
Ihr seid doch alle so zufrieden mit dem Serien-Standard.....oder etwa nicht?!!????


----------



## sPiediNet (26. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wieso "Wunsch-LRS"????
> Ihr seid doch alle so zufrieden mit dem Serien-Standard.....oder etwa nicht?!!????


...mir gefällt die Farbe nicht

und warum googelst du schon seit tagen auf der spank-ind.com rum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...mir gefällt die Farbe nicht



=> Wird NICHT akzeptiert! Fahr gefälligst die Trennscheiben!!!


sPiediNet schrieb:


> und warum googelst du schon seit tagen auf der spank-ind.com rum???



Hahaha....meine Meinung kennst Du ja


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der letzten Eurobike bei den führenden Reifenhersteller nachgefragt, wie es mit 26" weitergeht.
> Die Aussage damals war keine Neuentwicklung mehr im 26"-Bereich, neue 26"-Reifen kommen gar nicht mehr oder zeitverzögert.
> 
> Ich habe mich aus zwei Gründen für 27,5" entschieden. Erstens wegen der Reifengeschichte und zweitens falls man in ein paar
> ...



Im Moment ist es eher so, dass die Reifenauswahl für 650B noch unzureichend ist (kein Conti Baron, z. B.). Klar, das Thema ist quasi eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung: Die Industrie setzt den Trend, wir Konsumenten antworten mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam (wer will jetzt noch den auslaufenden Standard kaufen) und die Industrie kann dann sagen, dass sie reagieren müssen, weil die Kunden 26" nicht mehr nachfragen (wie bei Speci geschehen, die aber immerhin noch eine Saison an 26" festgehalten haben).

Also: Der Kunde ist schuld! Immer eine gute Haltung im Marketing/Vertrieb.

Schön, dass man bei Bionicon die Wahl hat. Es wird noch jahrelang Parts geben, länger, als die meisten ihr Bike fahren. Und dann kommt plötzlich ein großer Hersteller und bringt ein superagiles, verspieltes neues Laufradmaß heraus.


----------



## Sackmann (26. August 2014)

Und wenn ihr wüsstet, wie die Zahlen aussehen, (die ihr ja bald bekommt, wenn die Aktion vorbei ist) dann werdet ihr sehen, was die Kunden wirklich wollen - WENN sie denn tatsächlich die Wahl haben, wie bei uns.
Naja diese Diskussion schürt ja schon wieder Ängste vor auslaufenden Reifenproduktionen. Mal weiter gesponnen: Wenn jetzt Schwalbe in zwei Jahren sagt, dass es keine 26" Reifen mehr zu kaufen geben wird. Na? Was passiert dann? Dann lache ich mir als Hersteller Conti aber gehörig ins Fäustchen, denn die kaufen dann alle meine Reifen anstatt vom Marktführer. Oder fährt von euch jeder sein Rad nur ein Jahr oder zwei Jahre? Überlegt doch einfach mal, wie viele 26" Räder unterwegs sind und wieviele 27.5.


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2014)

Ein klassischer Fall von "German Angst", der sich bekanntlich durch
sämtliche Lebensbereiche von A - Z und darüber hinaus zieht...


----------



## The Bug (26. August 2014)

Das stimmt so ein MTB in dieser Preisklasse kauft man sich so alle 5 denke ich und manche fahren so 10 Jahre mit dem gleichen Rad 
Also ich fahre jetzt seit 8 Jahren mein Rush und ehrlich gesagt fährt das Ding immer noch der schnell bergauf! Und naja bergab mit gewissen Krämpfen....
Ein Freund von mir der sich jetzt auch ein neues Stive 2015 Model bestellt hat bestellt hat mich sehr komisch angeschaut als ich ihm meine Wahl 26" nannte. Das ist doch verrückt. Der bekommt so ziemlich die gleiche Ausstattung was Antrieb und Bremsen angeht also xo1 komplett. Aber 27,5 und 34 Ketenblatt seine Oberschenkel und Waden haben so die hälfte an Umfang von meinen und ich mache mir Gedanken mit bei 26" und 32 Blatt...


----------



## Guemmer (26. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Also: Der Kunde ist schuld! Immer eine gute Haltung im Marketing/Vertrieb.



Jein würde ich sagen. Viele Radhersteller pressen 27,5" mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit in den Markt und bieten bis zum Endurobereich gar keine 26"-Modelle mehr an. Da ich mich in diesem Bereich bewege, also von Hardtail bis Enduro bezog sich die Aussage zu den Reifen auch hierauf (hätte ich vielleicht besser formulieren sollen). Wie es im Freeride- und DH-Sektor ist, da habe ich keinen genauen Überblick. 

Im 26"-Bereich wird es sicherlich noch Reifen/Teile für eine ganze Weile geben. Allerdings wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe keine Neuentwicklungen (laut Hersteller). Aber klar im DH-Bereich ist schnell und wendig gefragt, dies spricht für 26".


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Jein würde ich sagen. Viele Radhersteller pressen 27,5" mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit in den Markt und bieten bis zum Endurobereich gar keine 26"-Modelle mehr an. Da ich mich in diesem Bereich bewege, also von Hardtail bis Enduro bezog sich die Aussage zu den Reifen auch hierauf (hätte ich vielleicht besser formulieren sollen). Wie es im Freeride- und DH-Sektor ist, da habe ich keinen genauen Überblick.



Ich glaube, da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Was ich sagen wollte: In letzter Zeit argumentieren die Hersteller zunehmend damit, dass die Nachfrage für 26" quasi nicht mehr vorhanden sei. Mit der Argumentation schieben die Hersteller den Kunden aber die Verantwortung zu. Das ist aber irreführend, denn mit der klaren Aussage, in Zukunft auf 650B zu setzen, haben die Hersteller die Entscheidung der Kunden natürlich erheblich beeinflusst, wenn nicht gar vorweg genommen. Die Kunden hatten also eigentlich gar keine Wahl.

Die wenigsten Hersteller setzen auf Flexibilität mit Ausfallenden usw., weil das Ressourcen bindet oder andere Nachteile bringt (Gewicht, etc.). Bionicon ist da vorbildlich.



			
				Guemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klar im DH-Bereich ist schnell und wendig gefragt, dies spricht für 26".



Das ist leider nicht richtig. Die 2014 und 2015er Enduro Bikes sind schon fast ausnahmslos 650B. Auch im DH-Bereich setzt sich gerade 650B durch. Alle großen Hersteller stellen ihre Räder auf 650B: Specialized Demo, Santa Cruz V10, GT Fury kommen alle als 650B in 2015.



			
				Guemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Im 26"-Bereich wird es sicherlich noch Reifen/Teile für eine ganze Weile geben. Allerdings wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe keine Neuentwicklungen (laut Hersteller).



Genau. 26" Parts wird es länger geben, als die meisten von uns ihre Räder fahren. Wenn es mit wenig Aufwand machbar ist, werden Parts-Hersteller auch bei Neuentwicklungen neben 650B auch 26" anbieten, zumindest für ausgewählte Varianten. Es sind einfach zu viele Bikes draußen, die Hersteller wären schlecht beraten, zu schnell kein Angebot mehr dafür zu haben.


----------



## Guemmer (26. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Was ich sagen wollte: In letzter Zeit argumentieren die Hersteller zunehmend damit, dass die Nachfrage für 26" quasi nicht mehr vorhanden sei. Mit der Argumentation schieben die Hersteller den Kunden aber die Verantwortung zu. Das ist aber irreführend, denn mit der klaren Aussage, in Zukunft auf 650B zu setzen, haben die Hersteller die Entscheidung der Kunden natürlich erheblich beeinflusst, wenn nicht gar vorweg genommen. Die Kunden hatten also eigentlich gar keine Wahl.
> 
> Die wenigsten Hersteller setzen auf Flexibilität mit Ausfallenden usw., weil das Ressourcen bindet oder andere Nachteile bringt (Gewicht, etc.). Bionicon ist da vorbildlich.



D'accord! Ein schönes Beispiel ist der verwendete Laufradsatz beim 27,5" EVO. Die ganze DT Swiss 1700-Reihe Spline Two nur in 27,5" und 29", siehe http://enduro-mtb.com/news-dt-swiss-praesentiert-3-neue-1700-spline-two-laufradsaetze/ 

Soviel auch dazu, die Hersteller werden Neuentwicklungen für 26" anbieten 



Hillside schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht richtig. Die 2014 und 2015er Enduro Bikes sind schon fast ausnahmslos 650B. Auch im DH-Bereich setzt sich gerade 650B durch. Alle großen Hersteller stellen ihre Räder auf 650B: Specialized Demo, Santa Cruz V10, GT Fury kommen alle als 650B in 2015.



Ok, sehe ich persönlich anders. Hier würde ich persönlich auch weiter zu 26" tendieren, genauso wie bei einem Hardtail zu 29". Wie gesagt meine subjektive Meinung, genauso wie ich für den Endurobereich 27,5" als ok betrachte.


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Guemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, sehe ich persönlich anders. Hier würde ich persönlich auch weiter zu 26" tendieren, genauso wie bei einem Hardtail zu 29". Wie gesagt meine subjektive Meinung, genauso wie ich für den Endurobereich 27,5" als ok betrachte.



ICH würde auch lieber ein 26" Demo fahren. Bei mir geht es auch nicht um Zeit, ich muss auch nicht um Zehntelsekunden kämpfen. ICH würde auch lieber ein 26" Enduro fahren. Es ist im Antritt schneller, verspielter, leichter.

Der Trick ist ja der:

Die 650B Bikes sind 2014/2015 alle erst einmal geringfügig schwerer als die 26" Räder waren. Die weitere Optimierung der Rahmen- und Laufradgewichte wird man uns in den nächsten Modelljahren dann als Fortschritt verkaufen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2014)

Vor langen Jahren hatte ich mein erstes Sportrad - Motobecane - mit 28" Reifen. Einige Jahre später hatten alle Sporträder plötzlich 27". Die waren etwas schmaler, rollten natürlich viel besser und waren ohnehin das Nonplusultra!
Irgendwie gibt es heute noch 28" Reifen und das auch noch in größerer Auswahl als die 27-Zöller.
Und wieso hat man damals nicht schon die überragende Eignung der 27,5" Reifen für das sportliche Fahren entdeckt?
Solange ich noch biken kann, wird es 26-Zöller geben. Und so habe ich mit Wonne das "best Biker ever" bestellt, nachdem meine Frau meinte: "Das ist aber ein tolles Bike, das könntest du dir eigentlich noch zur Vorsicht zulegen, falls das andere mal zickt." German Angst hat auch positive Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (26. August 2014)

Die Hersteller wären ja blöd, wenn sie ihre 27,5 Neuentwicklungen nicht auch für ein Nischenprodukt wie 26" anbieten würden. Zumal man dafür ja auch mehr Geld verlangen kann - wegen der geringen Stückzahl, versteht sich.


----------



## steffpro (1. September 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Absenkung? Muss ich die Gabel voll einfedern, damit der B-Odo voll ausgefahren ist und die Überstreckung greift, oder reicht es schon, wenn ich die Gabl z.B. nur um 40 mm runterfahre um den B-Odo voll auszufahren? Hier gibts so gut wie keine Rampen wo 80 mm Absenkung Sinn machen, jedoch der wippfreie Hinterbau durch Überstreckung schon wünschenswert wäre. Kann ich die Absenkung auch auf 60mm beschränken, wenn ich feststelle, dass mir 80 mm immer deutlich zuviel sind? Ich hab seither kein Bionicon und bin nur mal kurz auf einem Bike gesessen, deshalb die dummen Fragen.


----------



## steffpro (1. September 2014)

Und warum brauchts 3 Pneumaticleitungen? Reicht nicht eine von der Gabel zum Switch und eine vom Switch zum B-Odo? Oder ist die 3. notwendig, da das Volumen des B-Odo zu gering ist um alle Luft der Gabel bei der Absenkung aufzunehmen?


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2014)

Du musst doch nen Kreislauf herstellen. Wie willst du das mit deiner Überlegung machen?


Sascha


----------



## sPiediNet (1. September 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Absenkung? Muss ich die Gabel voll einfedern, damit der B-Odo voll ausgefahren ist und die Überstreckung greift, oder reicht es schon, wenn ich die Gabl z.B. nur um 40 mm runterfahre um den B-Odo voll auszufahren? Hier gibts so gut wie keine Rampen wo 80 mm Absenkung Sinn machen, jedoch der wippfreie Hinterbau durch Überstreckung schon wünschenswert wäre. Kann ich die Absenkung auch auf 60mm beschränken, wenn ich feststelle, dass mir 80 mm immer deutlich zuviel sind? Ich hab seither kein Bionicon und bin nur mal kurz auf einem Bike gesessen, deshalb die dummen Fragen.


Fahr einfach an eine Steigung und senke ganz ab danach den Ventilknopf ein, zweimal kurz drücken und das Bike geht selber in die optimale Position ...ohne nachzumessen


----------



## steffpro (1. September 2014)

Den brauch ich ja nur, wenn das  Volumen zu klein ist. Genau darum frag ich ja.


----------



## Sackmann (1. September 2014)

Stichwort: 
Positiv und Negativkammern. Mit zu kleinem Volumen hat das nichts zu tun. 
Und ja, man braucht die 3 Leitungen. Oder meinst du, uns würde jetzt nach über 10 Jahren plötzlich auffallen, dass man die nicht braucht.


----------



## The Bug (1. September 2014)

Der war wirklich gut!


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2014)

Warum nicht?
'never touch a running system!'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (1. September 2014)

Ich wollte es doch nur verstehen und habe deshalb so doof gefragt!!!
Muss ich das also so verstehen, dass die Luft aus der Positivkammer der Gabel beim absenken durch den Knopf und die B-Odo in die Negativkammer geleitet wird. 

Ab welcher Absenkung ist der Hinterbau denn nun überstreckt? Hab ich die Überstreckung also nur wenn ich den Berg raufradle und ganz abgesenkt habe oder kann ich die Gabel in der Ebene auch nur etwas absenken und habe einen überstreckten Hinterbau?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. September 2014)

dann hast du halt einen ein bischen verhärteten Dämpfer.
Da ist doch nix digitales dran, die Hebelverhältnisse ändern sich mit der "Dämpferlänge" kontinuierlich, wobei die größten Veränderungen vermutlich auf dem letzten Stück Weg eintreten werden.


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

Genau so sieht's aus.
Je mehr du absenkst, desto mehr überstreckst du den Hinterbau, und desto mehr verhärtet er.
Da es stufenlos ist, kannst du es so einstellen, wie du es gerne hättest.
Man sollte vllt. darauf achten, nur soweit abzusenken, wie notwendig (Stichwort: Gegen den Berg fahren).
Aber wenn du erstmal damit rumfährst, hast dich sehr schnell daran gewöhnt und es geht alles 'automatisch'


----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2014)

@bionicon
dürfen wir erfahren, welche Bike´s bestellt worden sind? Nimmt mich Wunder, ob es sich mit der Auswertung von 4mate deckt.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2014)

Immerhin haben 36 Foristen teilgenommen und es gibt gleich 3 "Sieger"


----------



## JvS-105 (2. September 2014)

..das Warten beginnt - bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Ding.

Griass - JvS
27,5 - 160 mm - grau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. September 2014)

Ja, die Zahlen bekommt ihr. Nur ist die Aktion gerade mal einen Tag vorbei und leider haben wir von einigen, die schon sehr bald bestellt haben noch keine Rückmeldung, bzw. Überweisung erhalten. Wir wollen erst die Zahlen bestmöglich bereinigen, dann werden sie hier veröffentlicht.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Immerhin haben 36 Foristen teilgenommen und es gibt gleich 3 "Sieger"


PS: Die Abstimmung ist immer noch 'offen'


----------



## senfbrot (2. September 2014)

müsste nochmal abstimmen - hab nämlich "umbestellt" - und wirklich nur EINmal  

von 27,5 - 160 mm - grau  auf  27,5 - 180 mm - grau   -> insofern hats eigentlich nur einen Gewinner, wenn man meine Stimme korrigieren würde.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2014)

Das ist nicht zu ändern und muss dann in die "Schlussabrechnung" einbezogen werden


----------



## hulster (2. September 2014)

Mal was anderes - sollte da nicht noch ne Umfrage kommen wegen 30er/32er Kettenblatt?


----------



## slash-sash (2. September 2014)

Interessant an dieser Statistik wäre mal zu wissen, wieviel von den 200 "Bionicon-Neukunden" sind und wieviel "alt eingesessene Bionicon-Fetischisten" sind. 
Aber ich denke, das wird die Bionicon-Jungs ebenfalls interessieren und sie werten das dann für sich aus.
Mich jedenfalls würde es interessieren. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

ob ihnen so langweilig ist???


----------



## senfbrot (2. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Mal was anderes - sollte da nicht noch ne Umfrage kommen wegen 30er/32er Kettenblatt?


 
@hulster kann man das auswählen??


----------



## guruW (2. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ob ihnen so langweilig ist???



mit Sicherheit! 
Schließlich gibt es nix mehr zum Entwickeln und zum Zsammschraubn ist auch noch nix da. 

greez guru


----------



## guruW (2. September 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> @hulster kann man das auswählen??



es wird nur eine Standardausrüstung geben, wird wohl eher 32 werden. aber individuelle Umbauten kann man ja trotzdem vereinbaren. In den Testbikes war teilweise 30 verbaut.

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

lt. Sacki wird das 32er verbaut sein.


----------



## Stef70 (2. September 2014)

26" - 180mm - rot - best Bike ever...

 und noch ein halbes Jahr drauf warten
Vielleicht kann Bionicon ja jede Woche schonmal ein Teil davon verschicken, mal nen Griff, ne Kurbel..., dann wird die Wartezeit nicht so lange


----------



## dj_evil (2. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> lt. Sacki wird das 32er verbaut sein.


Hab ich auch so verstanden.....obwohl an der 27.5'' Variante ein 30er nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. September 2014)

Ich werde schonmal nach nem xx-Spider zwecks Umrüstung auf 28er KB Ausschau halten


----------



## The Bug (2. September 2014)

Nein man konnte glaube ich nicht zwischen den Kettenblätter wählen. Aber ein 30 Kettenblatt kostet so um die 40-50€
Und dann kann Mann zwischen zwei je nach Gelände wählen...


----------



## The Bug (2. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Interessant an dieser Statistik wäre mal zu wissen, wieviel von den 200 "Bionicon-Neukunden" sind und wieviel "alt eingesessene Bionicon-Fetischisten" sind.
> Aber ich denke, das wird die Bionicon-Jungs ebenfalls interessieren und sie werten das dann für sich aus.
> Mich jedenfalls würde es interessieren.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin völlig neuer Bioniconist... Kannte das systheme schon so 8 Jahre aber jetzt erst zugeschlagen...


----------



## JvS-105 (2. September 2014)

Auch ich bin Neukunde.
Griass - JvS


----------



## senfbrot (2. September 2014)

...auch Neukunde, wobei ich das Tegernseer Hell seit dem ersten "Treffen" vor einigen Jahren bereits heiss liebe und auch "nutze" 

..leider ist das in der Schweiz so schwer zu bekommen


----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ...auch Neukunde, wobei ich das Tegernseer Hell seit dem ersten "Treffen" vor einigen Jahren bereits heiss liebe und auch "nutze"
> 
> ..leider ist das in der Schweiz so schwer zu bekommen



...jetzt saufen die Ausländer den Oberbayrischen schon das Bier weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (2. September 2014)

..schmeckt ja auch nichts besser


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

Mit den Löhnen dort können sie es sich einfliegen lassen....


----------



## JvS-105 (2. September 2014)




----------



## The Bug (2. September 2014)

Jaja die Schweiz ist schon ein schönes attraktives Fleckchen


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Jaja die Schweiz ist schon ein schönes attraktives Fleckchen


Wem sagst du das......!!


----------



## starduck91 (2. September 2014)

Ob 30er oder 32er Ritzel kann man ja ändern. Fürs Mittelgebirge (Eifel) ist das 32 sicher gut zu fahren.

Eine wensetliche Verbesserung, in meinen Augen, wäre wenn der Lenker der grauen Bikes einen gelben Streifen bekommen könnte. Das rot findet sich an dem Fahrrad ja nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_evil (2. September 2014)

Ebenfalls Bionicon Neukunde.
Beobachte die Marke seit 6 Jahren und jetzt zugeschlagen


----------



## senfbrot (2. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...jetzt saufen die Ausländer den Oberbayrischen schon das Bier weg


 

..komme aus dem schönen Heidelberg - fühle mich daher nur als "halber Ausländer" 

Ein kühles blondes aus dem Freistaat ist hier leider unerreicht - auch wenn die Schweizer mich doch überrascht haben mit einigen ganz guten Tropfen


----------



## The Bug (2. September 2014)

Tja wenn man in Köln wohnt dann ist das mit dem Bier so hier gibts Kölsch 0,2l Gläser schmeckt wie Wasser mit Geschmack durchaus erfrischend... Nach einem Meter ist Mann auch bedient.
Mal ne andere Frage wenn Mann die diabolo LRS dann tubless fahren will dann muss man sich welche ventile hollen weiß das einer? Sind das so universale wie von Fun woks oder so? Oder no Tubes?


----------



## bolg (2. September 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Tja wenn man in Köln wohnt dann ist das mit dem Bier so hier gibts Kölsch 0,2l Gläser schmeckt wie Wasser mit Geschmack durchaus erfrischend... Nach einem Meter ist Mann auch bedient.
> .....


 
Kölsch ist Bier????  

Tatsächlich gibt es täglich was neues zu entdecken!


----------



## Sackmann (2. September 2014)

So Jungs, Trommelwirbel bitte!!!

Anmerkungen:
1. Die Zahlen sind aller Stornierungen (Stand heute Nachmittag) bereinigt.
2. Berücksichtigt sind nur Bestellungen von Privatpersonen. Beinhaltet sind also keine Testbikes für unseren Campus oder Räder, die von unseren externen Testcentern/Partnern bezogen werden.




 


 

Also, jetzt dürft ihr weiter diskutieren.
Viel Spaß dabei....

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2014)




----------



## The Bug (2. September 2014)

New wollen doch garnicht alle 27,5 haben also bitte.... Ziemlich ausgeglichen oder ich gehöre mit dem s Rahmen scheinbar zu einer Minderheit  

Und viele wollen auch mehr Federweg wie verwunderlich....

Danke dass ihr das veröffentlicht habt  Sehr interessant zu sehen wie viele Leute sich den Spaß und wie geleistet haben. 
Wird man wohl als gelungenen Start für das neue Rad bezeichnen oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. September 2014)

Na, dann hat doch Bionicon mit 1 Monat und/oder 200 Bikes ganz gut geplant.


----------



## englbert (2. September 2014)

Servas die Madeln, Servas die Buam!

Mich hat interessiert wie in Abhängigkeit der Rahmengröße gewählt wurde.

Anteil 27,5" : 
XL  80%
 L  65%
 M 45%
 S 31%

Anteil 180mm : 
XL 85%
 L 58%
M 64%
 S 54%






Mir ist natürlich klar, dass durch die NBS Bestellungen die Aussagekraft von ner solchen Auswertung geschwächt wurde, da eben diese Besteller nicht die Wahlmöglichkeit bei Laufradgröße und Federweg hatten.

Grüße
Englbert


----------



## TheSpecialOne (2. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Veröffentlichung des Ergebnisses. Glückwunsch auch für die erreichte Stückzahl. Ich hätte es ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet.
Das Thema wurde nie öffentlich werbewirksam publiziert (zumindest hab ich da nix von gesehen) und die anvisierten 200 Stück in letztlich nur
Insiderkreisen fast komplett zu platzieren. Hut ab. Gut kalkuliert. Gibts vielleicht noch eine "abgespeckte" Verlängerung der Aktion? Käme mir entgegen. Jetzt bestellen, 500 Mücken anzahlen, Rest bei Lieferung, Gesamteinsparung dann z.B. 500 Euro?. Wär doch was. Für die nächsten 50 Bestellungen. Nur so eine Idee von jemanden der heuer leider keine 2.500 aufbringen konnte.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Frankenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2014)

The Bug schrieb:


> Tja wenn man in Köln wohnt dann ist das mit dem Bier so hier gibts Kölsch 0,2l Gläser schmeckt wie Wasser mit Geschmack durchaus erfrischend... Nach einem Meter ist Mann auch bedient.


Bei 0,2l sollte man immer noch von Reagenz-Gläser sprechen!

Gratulation fur den erfolgreichen Vorverkauf und die Offenheit uns die Zahlen so zu presentieren.


----------



## senfbrot (2. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Bei 0,2l sollte man immer noch von Reagenz-Gläser sprechen!



Alles unter 0,5 zählt als Aperitif...  bald gibts wieder Maßbier auf der Wiesn 


Schöner Erfolg für  Bionicon - hoffe es läuft alles nach Plan, es ist Euch mehr als zu gönnen ...und uns natürlich auch, wenn die Bikes dann pünktlich geliefert werden


----------



## Lanzelott (3. September 2014)

Finde die Veröffentlichung der Zahlen auch eichtig gut und spricht für Transparenz.

Mich würde noch Interssieren, in welcher Reihenfolge die Bikes dann fertig gemacht und ausgeliefert werden? Reihenfolge entsprechend Auftrags- und Bestelleingang oder kann man Euch bestechen?


----------



## guruW (3. September 2014)

danke Sacki! 

greez guru


----------



## Sackmann (3. September 2014)

Nun ja, ich sag mal so: 
In der heutigen Zeit ist es wohl schwer zu vermitteln, dass man sich nicht irgendwie einen Vorteil verschaffen kann, indem man größere Geldmengen in die Hand nimmt und versucht, diese zu seinem Vorteil zu nutzen, indem man unlautere Mittle einsetzt. Ich für meinen Teil wollte da nicht mal Geld dafür, dass ich meinen Einfluss gelten lasse. Ich wäre mit einem 4-rädrigen Gefährt aus Zuffenhausen auch zufrieden. Modell ist egal, Farbe auch. Nur sollte es nicht älter als ein Jahreswagen sein. 
Ansonsten musst du leider warten, bis du dran bist. Und da kommt´s dann eben drauf an, wann du bestellt hast.
Und NEIN!!!! Es gibt mir jetzt nicht jeder sein Bestelldatum, damit ich ihm sag, wann er sein Bike bekommt.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und NEIN!!!! Es gibt mir jetzt nicht jeder sein Bestelldatum, damit ich ihm sag, wann er sein Bike bekommt.


   
Gut, daß Du das erwähnt hast! Sonst würde es hier wohl schwer abgehen.....


----------



## JvS-105 (3. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und NEIN!!!! Es gibt mir jetzt nicht jeder sein Bestelldatum, damit ich ihm sag, wann er sein Bike bekommt.



   DAS war grade noch rechtzeitig ;-)

Griass aus Südtirol - JvS


----------



## hulster (3. September 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> @hulster kann man das auswählen??



Nein - aber weil sich hier viele für das 30er ausgesprochen haben(die Specs sehen das 32er vor), kam mal die Idee von Bionicon, VIELLEICHT noch ne Umfrage zu starten. Es soll aber auf jeden Fall einheitlich werden, wegen der Stückzahlen.

Mal ne Liste der Entfaltung bei 2.35er Reifen, bei 2-fach 22 vorne / 36 hinten und 1-fach 30 vorne 42 hinen:

29er  2-fach  1,42
26er  2-fach  1,32
26er  1-fach  1,52

Im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen 29er fehlt selbst bei 30er KB nen kompletter Gang und dem 29er fehlt dann schon einer zum 26er (hab ich auch beim meinem AlpX gerade gemerkt). Beim 27,5er sehe es dann noch schlechter aus.
Daher scheint für mich das 30er die sinnvollere Alternative. Zum einem, damit die Übersetzung der 27,5er Version nicht noch schwieriger wird, zum anderen, weil es ja wohl kein CC-Racer ist, dass oben raus die Reserven braucht.
Ich persönlich würde sogar das 28er einsetzen. Ist aber bei der X01 nur mit größerem Aufwand (Tausch Spider) möglich.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2014)

Das ist der Preis von 1-fach....geht halt nix über 2-fach 
Ich brauche die kleinen Gänge genauso wie obenraus das 28er nicht reicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (3. September 2014)

Gut, ich hätte kein Problem, Bionicon zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt (und den 180-mm-Rocker gleich mit dazu) abzukaufen 

Griass - JvS


----------



## BrandX (3. September 2014)

Schade,das die 2x10 Varianten nicht mit in die Rabattaktion genommen wurden.Ich glaube da hätte es weitaus mehr als 200 Vorbestellungen
gegeben.Vielleicht kommt da ja nochmal was.Mir ist die Bandbreite und günstige Verschleißkosten wichtiger als dieser Bling-Bling Hype um die
Sram 1x11.Gerade bei 2-fach macht der Umwerfer eigentlich keine Probleme.Ne Deore Kassette gibts schon für 20€.Dagegen kostet ne Sram
gut das elffache.Da bekommt das 1x11 gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung. "1 Sram Kassette = 11 Deore Kassetten"  
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ABBiker (3. September 2014)

Mein EVO werde ich auf zweifach umrüsten. Ich bilde mir ein gelesen zu haben, dass der Freilauf der DT Laufräder weniger Rastpositionen hat. Hoffe der ist rechtzeitig verfügbar, oder sind die standard Freiläufe kompatibel? Die Umwerfer-Aufnahme ist hoffentlich auch bei Auslieferung der EVOs verfügbar.

Gruß

ABBiker


----------



## steffpro (3. September 2014)

Ist doch schon alles dran was brauchst um einen Umwerfer zu montieren. Dann noch Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette und Kette tauschen und schon hast 2x10. Ich glaub im Januar gibts ein Überangebot an x01 im bikemarkt.Sollte man das jetzt schon in den Schnäppchenjägerthread eintragen??


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. September 2014)

Finde ich gut, dann sinkt der Preis für die 11er Kassette


----------



## steffpro (3. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wann der Erste drauf kommt vorne 650B und hinten 26" am Evo zu verbauen. Oder vorne 180 und hinten 160. Mit dem Rahmen kann an sich ja richtig austoben.
Bei meinem versuche ich einfach mal ob das 32ger passt. Ich bin bisher weder 650B noch 1x11 gefahren. Ist also erstmal herantasten angesagt. Aber das Erste was ich hinschraube ist ein Tacco zum Schutz des KB.  Sonst brauchts nix. Bionicon hat ja an alles gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (3. September 2014)

Ich habe die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Umwerfer Trägerplatte nicht dabei ist bei der 1x11 Version. Der Freilauf passt auch nicht für 10-fach Kassetten. Aber das 26" Hinterrad werde ich zu Testzwecken auf jeden Fall mal einbauen.


----------



## steffpro (3. September 2014)

Aber du wirst nicht extra auf 26" umbauen?


----------



## steffpro (3. September 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Aber du wirst nicht extra auf 26" umbauen?


Also die kurze kettenstrebe einbauen?


----------



## ABBiker (3. September 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Also die kurze kettenstrebe einbauen?


Nein, nur das ohnehin vorhandene 26" Hinterrad mal antesten.


----------



## hulster (4. September 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Also die kurze kettenstrebe einbauen?



Reicht das denn überhaupt? Muss nicht der komplette Hinterbau getauscht werden?  Tretlagerhöhe, Sitzwinkel ändern sich ja, bei einfach nur 20mm tiefer.


----------



## Sackmann (4. September 2014)

20mm ??? Wo kommt denn der Wert her und auf was ist er bezogen? Soll ich mich raushalten? Naja kurz mal überschlagen: Bei Wechsel von 650 auf 26 hinten: 
Tretlagerabsenkung <<< 10mm 
Lenkwinkel-/Sitzwinkeländerung < -0,5°. 
Aber rechnet ruhig wie ihr meint....


----------



## slash-sash (4. September 2014)

Er meint wohl den Federweg. 180-160= 20 mm. 


Sascha


----------



## hulster (4. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 20mm ??? Wo kommt denn der Wert her und auf was ist er bezogen? Soll ich mich raushalten? Naja kurz mal überschlagen: Bei Wechsel von 650 auf 26 hinten:
> Tretlagerabsenkung <<< 10mm
> Lenkwinkel-/Sitzwinkeländerung < -0,5°.
> Aber rechnet ruhig wie ihr meint....



Nein - du sollst dich nicht raushalten, sondern klären. 
Die 20mm am LR natürlich.  Den Rest kann man ja so ohne weiteres nicht nachkalkulieren.
Laut Geodaten unterscheidet sich Tretlagerhöhe ja nur 3 mm zwischen 26 und 27,5.
Die eigentliche Frage war ja: Reicht der Wechsel der Kettenstrebe, oder muss auch Druckstrebe und/oder Wippe getaucht werden.


----------



## damage0099 (4. September 2014)

Also ich finde, es müssen dringend 26,75-Räder erfunden werden!


----------



## BrandX (4. September 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen 26zoll und 650B beträgt 25mm im Durchmesser.Das ist rund 1zoll und nicht 1.5zoll,wie uns die Bikeindustrie
immer gerne einreden möchte.Die Absenkung bezieht sich jedoch auf den Radius,sind also nur 12.5mm.Darum halten viele 650B ja auch
für einen Marketinggag,weil der Unterschied zu 26zoll in der Praxis kaum spürbar ist.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senfbrot (4. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also ich finde, es müssen dringend 26,75-Räder erfunden werden!


 
..bin für veränderbare Laufradgrössen - die so wie die Federwege angepasst werden können - stelle mir das hydraulische Speichen vor oder so ähnlich


----------



## hulster (4. September 2014)

Was demjenigen der umrüsten will auch nicht hilft, die Frage zu beantworten, was er dazu braucht.
War eigentlich auch nur nen freundlicher Hinweis von mir und rein interessehalber.

ICH will NICHT umbauen.


----------



## Guemmer (4. September 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ..bin für veränderbare Laufradgrössen - die so wie die Federwege angepasst werden können - stelle mir das hydraulische Speichen vor oder so ähnlich



Könnten wir testhalber mal über die Reifen eines Fatbikes abbilden. Zu mindest im Bereich 26" bis 29", da ja die Reifen gut aufgepumpt etwa 29" entsprechen soll, mit Luftabnahme näher wir uns 650B und irgendwann 26" an. Hier hätte man auch gleich den Nebeneffekt, dass wir für den Racebereich bei 29" einen geringeren Rollwiderstand bei geringerer Auflagefläche und für den Gravitybereich bei 26" viel Grip  bei viel Auflagefläche haben 

Und jetzt die Frage, wie bekommen wir die Schlappen ins Bike


----------



## senfbrot (4. September 2014)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Könnten wir testhalber mal über die Reifen eines Fatbikes abbilden. Zu mindest im Bereich 26" bis 29", da ja die Reifen gut aufgepumpt etwa 29" entsprechen soll, mit Luftabnahme näher wir uns 650B und irgendwann 26" an. Hier hätte man auch gleich den Nebeneffekt, dass wir für den Racebereich bei 29" einen geringeren Rollwiderstand bei geringerer Auflagefläche und für den Gravitybereich bei 26" viel Grip  bei viel Auflagefläche haben
> 
> Und jetzt die Frage, wie bekommen wir die Schlappen ins Bike


 
sehr guter Ansatz - die sich bei sinkendem Umfang steigernde Auflagefläche macht Sinn - wir könnten also lediglich über den Luftdruck arbeiten und brauchen "mechanische" Karkassen, die den Querschnitt des Reifens ändern können


----------



## ABBiker (4. September 2014)

Also solange ich 26"Hinterrad im 27,5" Rahmen einbaue sehe ich nicht die Notewendigkeit etwas zu tauschen. Mit dickem Reifen erwarte ich eine Absenkung des Tretlager im Bereich von ~6 - 7 mm. Oder übersehe ich etwas?

Gruß

ABBiker


----------



## BrandX (4. September 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Also solange ich 26"Hinterrad im 27,5" Rahmen einbaue sehe ich nicht die Notewendigkeit etwas zu tauschen. Mit dickem Reifen erwarte ich eine Absenkung des Tretlager im Bereich von ~6 - 7 mm. Oder übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ABBiker


Stimmt,mehr dürfte es nicht sein.Beim Wechsel beider Reifen auf 26zoll sind es 12,5mm,wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe.
Vorausgesetzt die Reifenbreite bleibt identisch.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Sackmann (4. September 2014)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, ob eine Sitzstrebe auch getauscht werden MUSS (???), wenn jemand ein 26" Hinterrad verwenden will. Es muss grundsätzlich erstmal gar nichts getauscht werden, denn das Rad ist von uns in erster Linie nicht dafür gemacht worden, unterschiedliche Laufräder zu fahren. Wenn man es denn aber unbedingt probieren will, dann sollte man schon wissen, was man denn dann überhaupt so macht.

Deshalb ist die Frage (und die Überlegung an sich) meiner Meinung nach her unsinnig/nicht wohl durchdacht:
1. Wenn ich ein kleineres Hinterrad einbaue wird es von Seiten clearence oder ähnlichem wohl kaum Probleme geben -> logisch
2. Wenn ich ein kleineres Hinterrad einbaue, dann wird sich IMMER die Geometrie ändern, egal, ob ich die Sitzstrebe mittausche oder nicht, denn die Front bleibt ja 27.5
3. Der Unterschied zwischen 27.5 und 26 sind in der Regel KEINE 20mm. Gleiche Reifenmodelle auf gleichen Felgenmodellen haben in der Regel einen Unterschied im Radius von <12mm. Das heißt dein Heck kommt ca 12mm niedriger, was sich in einer Tretlagerabsenkung von <<10mm bemerkbar macht und einer Lenkwinkeländerung von irgendwas im Bereich von -0.5°.

Und somit kommen wir auch mal wieder zu der eigentlichen Frage zurück. Warum fragt man, ob es getauscht werden muss? Was würde einen Tausch der Sitzstrebe denn erforderlich machen, bzw, was soll durch den zusätzlichen Tausch der Sitzstrebe in Verbindung mit dem Reifen erreicht werden?

Ihr merkt schon, dass ich da schon wieder etwas kritisch bin.
Wenn jemand so etwas vor hat, dann sollte derjenige wissen, was man davon zu erwarten hat. Natürlich kann man ein kleineres Laufrad hinten einbauen. Ein "technisches" Problem wird sich dadurch nicht ergeben. Ob es sich besser fährt? Keine Ahnung. Das darf jeder für sich selbst herausfinden und entscheiden.
Der Sinn des Ganzen erschließt sich mir dennoch nicht: Entweder ich glaube daran, dass 27.5" so viel besser ist, oder ich kaufe 27.5", weil es mir zukunftsträchtiger erscheint, oder aber ich bleibe gleich bei 26". Wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt: "Aber die bei L***e sagen doch, dass das super ist", dann gibt´s von mir aber...   Es gibt dann noch ein "Argument", das für vorne größer als hinten spricht, aber dazu komme ich dann, wenn es jemand anspricht, und auf diese Diskussion bin ich dann schon gespannt. Ich freu mich schon...


----------



## bikerhiker (4. September 2014)

Hehe, obwohl ich full-26 fahren werde: Aber mit einem Stichpunkt will ich mal den Sacki kitzeln:

Vorne schiebt das Rad über einen Wiederstand hinten zieht das Rad über einen Wiederstand => Das Schieben über einen Wiederstand ist je schwerer, desto kleiner der Raddruchmesser. -> Analogie: Ich schiebe eine Schubkarre vor mir über einen Bordstein. Hingegen das Ziehen über einen Wiederstand ist bei gleichem Durchmesser immer sehr viel leichter. -> -> Analogie: Ich ziehe eine Schubkarre hinter mir über einen Bordstein.

=>  Wenn das Rad vorne groß ist, dann habe ich den Vorteil des geringen Rollwiderstand dort wo ich ihn brauche, hinten kann ich mit dem kleineren Rad Gewicht sparen... q.e.d.

Na, Sacki, war das das Stichwort? 

edit: Und ich kann den Radstand um  ein paar mm kürzer machen, was das Bike um Lichtjahre spritziger macht als mit 2 gleich-größeren Rädern. 

und das Bike bekommt einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, was das Bike zur absoluten Downhill Rakete macht.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. September 2014)

Bevor das Stichwort Motorrad kommt, auch wenn eine Sportenduro meistens hinten eine 18 Zoll und vorn eine 21 Zoll Felge hat, ist der Unterschied im Außendurchmesser des Reifens nur ca. 1,5cm, da Motorräder am HR natürlich breitere Reifen und Felgen fahren, das Gummi vom Reifen viel höher baut als beim schön schlanken Vorderrad. (Da verstehe ich auch die Fatty-MtBs nicht, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle...)

Trotzdem, ich durfte mal die "Softenduro" eines Bekannten fahren, sie hatte erst 17 Zoll hinten und 19 Zoll vorn, dann baute er sie auf ein 21 Zoll Vorderrad um, und ja, das hat man bemerkt, gerade über dicke Äste oder kleine Baumstämme rüber war viel müheloser als zuvor, was auch logisch ist bei 2,54cm mehr Radius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. September 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> =>  Wenn das Rad vorne groß ist, dann habe ich den Vorteil des geringen Rollwiderstand dort wo ich ihn brauche, hinten kann ich mit dem kleineren Rad Gewicht sparen... q.e.d.


Und schon wieder landen wir in letzter Konsequenz beim Hochrad.   
Warten ist einfach zermürbend.


----------



## bikerhiker (4. September 2014)

Genau. Und schließlich landen wir beim Einrad, denn wer braucht dann noch den Wurmfortsatz des Hinterrädchens? Kris Holm zeigt eh, dass man auch mit dem Einrad-Mountainbike überall rauf und runter kommt.

Warten ist wirklich zermürbend.


----------



## steffpro (4. September 2014)

Warten, das ist ja der einzige Grund für unsere Diskussion.  Wenn wir das Bike schon hätten würden wir doch die ganze Zeit fahren und nicht hier rumlabern.  Sacki, du darfst das alles nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir alle nachher glücklich über unser neues Bike sind. Wenn es denn erstmal da ist. Also so in ca. ungefähr etwa 138 Tagen. (Hoff ich mal spätestens)


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. September 2014)

Wie geht es jetzt eigentlich generell weiter? Die rd. 170 Besteller(innen) warten jetzt bis Februar auf ihr Rad. Alles klar. Was aber tut sich sonst? Es gibt ja noch andere Interessenten die vielleicht auch gerne ein Rad hätten.  Ich will jetzt gar nicht auf andere Baureihen hinaus, sondern schon beim Thema EVO bleiben. Gibt es zukünftig vielleicht andere Modellvarianten? Farben ? Preise ? Wie sind da die Lieferzeiten.? Oder bleibt sich beim EVO alles wie gehabt erst mal? .....und wieso taucht die Marke BIONICON bei den Bikeheften niemals auf? Ich weis, das ist ein anderes Thema und vielleicht wurde das ja schon mal diskutiert. Aber es ist wirklich auffällig, wie hartnäckig da ein großer Bogen um Euch gemacht wird (bis auf die Womb kürzlich). Vor allem im Hinblick auf das technische Unterscheidungsmerkmal der Geometrieverstellung, womit ihr Euch doch massiv von den Konkurrenzprodukten abhebt. Das scheint dort keinen zu jucken. Warum ist das so??


----------



## Alpini (4. September 2014)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Wie geht es jetzt eigentlich generell weiter? Die rd. 170 Besteller(innen) warten jetzt bis Februar auf ihr Rad. Alles klar. Was aber tut sich sonst? Es gibt ja noch andere Interessenten die vielleicht auch gerne ein Rad hätten.  Ich will jetzt gar nicht auf andere Baureihen hinaus, sondern schon beim Thema EVO bleiben. Gibt es zukünftig vielleicht andere Modellvarianten? Farben ? Preise ? Wie sind da die Lieferzeiten.? Oder bleibt sich beim EVO alles wie gehabt erst mal? .....und wieso taucht die Marke BIONICON bei den Bikeheften niemals auf? Ich weis, das ist ein anderes Thema und vielleicht wurde das ja schon mal diskutiert. Aber es ist wirklich auffällig, wie hartnäckig da ein großer Bogen um Euch gemacht wird (bis auf die Womb kürzlich). Vor allem im Hinblick auf das technische Unterscheidungsmerkmal der Geometrieverstellung, womit ihr Euch doch massiv von den Konkurrenzprodukten abhebt. Das scheint dort keinen zu jucken. Warum ist das so??


Weil sie anscheinend immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Pneumatik und Hydraulik kennen. Bei den zwei Artikeln über Bionicon die ich in zufällig mal gelesen habe sprechen die doch tatsächlich von einer hydraulischen Geometrieverstellung....sagt doch alles.


----------



## steffpro (4. September 2014)

Bei vielen Magazinen hat man leider das Gefühl,  dass diese die bikes ihrer Anzeigenkunden mehr pushen. Ich nehme aber stark an, dass das evo bald mal in einem vergleichstest auftaucht.  Den Fahrbericht bei mtb-news fand ich teilweise eher verwirrend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (4. September 2014)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> .....und wieso taucht die Marke BIONICON bei den Bikeheften niemals auf?


Also "niemals" halte ich doch für arg übertrieben.Such mal in den Onlineausgaben der Bike oder Mountainbike nach Bionicon.Da wirst du 
einiges zu den noch aktuellen Modellen Alva und Reed lesen können.Von "einem großen Bogen machen" kann also nicht die Rede sein.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-bionicon-alva-160-air-1.1188100.2.htm
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...n/dauertest-bionicon-reed-140-air/a10787.html
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

Habt ihr Probleme....setzt euch lieber mal auf's Bike und dreht ne Runde 

Wenn ich mal ein 27.5" oder 29" brauche, um eine Stelle zu schaffen, weil es mit meinem 26"er nicht geht, suche ich mir ein anderes Hobby oder arbeite an meiner Fahrtechnik!
Bevor ich 29" fahre, steige ich auf 24" um. Das ist sicher!


----------



## senfbrot (5. September 2014)

Enduro berichtete ebenfalls...

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/first-look-bionicon-edison-evo-incl-a-great-early-bird-offer/


----------



## senfbrot (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Probleme....setzt euch lieber mal auf's Bike und dreht ne Runde
> 
> Wenn ich mal ein 27.5" oder 29" brauche, um eine Stelle zu schaffen, weil es mit meinem 26"er nicht geht, suche ich mir ein anderes Hobby oder arbeite an meiner Fahrtechnik!
> Bevor ich 29" fahre, steige ich auf 24" um. Das ist sicher!


 

endlich sagst mal einer, was ich mich die ganze Zeit nicht zu sagen wage...

Wer wegen ein paar Millimeter Reach, Stack oder 0,5 Grad Sitz- oder Lenkwinkel- oder 26" oder 27.5" Unterschieden einen hang nicht gescheit hoch oder runterkommt - der sollte sich mal fragen ob er nur am Bike am arbeiten ist, oder auch seine Fahrtechnik oder seine Kondition ein Thema sein könnten - bei den Rennradlern sagt man ja so schön "Carbon statt Kondition" - paast langsam auch zu den Mountainbikern 

...ich gehe bei all dem vom ambitionierten Freizeitfahrer aus - wenn ein Profi bei diversen Stunden am Limit im Sattel täglich da echte Unterschiede merkt -  .....okay


----------



## senfbrot (5. September 2014)

p.s.  allein den Gewichtsunterschied von nem Strive CF zu nem Strive AL schaff ich an guten Tagen mit einmal kräftig sch&%*piep* vorm Biken gehen

..so "angry mode aus"


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

Ist doch wahr!
Ständig sucht man (oder ich  ) schwierigere Stellen, verblocktere Trails, neue Herausforderungen.....bin froh über jedes Hindernis, jede Wurzel und jeden Stein, der überhopst, umfahren, überstolpert oder was auch immer, werden will.....
Da kann ich ja gleich die Wurzel abhobeln (!), davor mit Dreck anhäufen, Steine aus dem Weg schaffen.....nur damit ich das VR nicht etwas anheben muß und ohne Mühe drüberbügeln kann 

Wenn ich jedoch einen geil-ruppigen Wurzelteppich runtergebrettert, oder eine Schlüsselstelle mit VR und HR versetzen geschafft habe => DANN habe ich ein Erfolgserlebnis und dementsprechend Adrenalin!

Ob der Unterschied 26 zu 29 jetzt wirklich soo groß ist, sei dahingestellt. Aber allein schon dadurch, daß es "einfacher" wird, ist es nichts für mich!
So, meine Meinung dazu....

Nun aber btt !!


----------



## bolg (5. September 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele beim Kauf des neuen Evo 27,5 nur wegen der Sorge, dass man mit 26" demnächst blöd da steht, sich für diese Größe entschieden haben?
Die Frage ist jetzt etwas rhetorisch, aber ich hab tatsächlich öfters auch in Diskussionen um die Laufradgrößen das Argument gehört, weil es jetzt alle kaufen, macht man das so. Da ging's nicht um mögliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile im Renneinsatz oder ähnlichem, sondern eher darum, dass da was neues auf den Markt geworfen wurde und sich ein rechnerischer Vorteil im Abrollverhalten ergibt. Und das muss gut sein *hüstel*! 
Meine zwei Probefahrten mit den neuen Raddurchmessern waren da nicht wirklich von einem Aha-Effekt geprägt. Beim 29" hatte ich sogar bergauf auf vorblockten Strecken den Effekt, dass mir das Vorderrad viel zu leicht hoch kam. Gut, das mag jetzt auch ein Stück weit an der Geometrie des Rades an sich gelegen haben, aber letztendlich musste ich da dann absteigen, während ich mit dem Reed da locker hoch komme.


----------



## senfbrot (5. September 2014)

habe 27.5" geordert   ..wenn ich ehrlich bin geht es bei unter anderem um den optischen Aspekt, finde 26er Räder bei meinen 1,84 und enormem Bauc..  äh ich meine Schultern fast schon etwas klein wirkend - den Unterschied beim Fahren selbst werde ich entweder wohlwollend feststellen - oder auch nicht -

Man kann also zum Entscheid sagen
1/4 Optik
1/4 Trends hinterherlaufen, bzw. der Presse glauben (leider)
1/4 resultierende Zukunftsangst 
1/4 Hoffnung auf bessere Fahreigenschaften (bin bisher nie länger als paar Minuten auf grossen Rädern gesessen)


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

Was liebe ich doch meinen '74er Käfer ohne elektr. Fensterheber, keinen Anschnallgurt, keine Servo und erst recht kein ABS. Vom Sitzkomfort gar nicht zu sprechen. Da konnte man wenigstens noch mit 100km/h über die Bahn rasen. Diese weichgespülten Kisten von heute lassen 200km/h gar nicht mehr erahnen. Echt nervig, wenn man keine Schweißperlen mehr auf der Stirn hat und einem nach 6 Stunden Autofahrt noch immer nicht der Hintern weh tun will …

Fortschritt ist doch echt schei55e. 


Sascha


----------



## hulster (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch einen geil-ruppigen Wurzelteppich runtergebrettert, oder eine Schlüsselstelle mit VR und HR versetzen geschafft habe => DANN habe ich ein Erfolgserlebnis und dementsprechend Adrenalin!
> 
> Ob der Unterschied 26 zu 29 jetzt wirklich soo groß ist, sei dahingestellt. Aber allein schon dadurch, daß es "einfacher" wird, ist es nichts für mich!
> So, meine Meinung dazu....



Dem Ansatz folge ich auch. Was mir die Entscheidung von 29" (jetziges Rad) zu 26" deutlich einfacher machte. In unserer Region muss man sich die Trails eh mühsam zusammen suchen. Hohe Schwierigkeiten gehen eh nur über ein paar Meter. 
Also wieso mir das Leben nicht ein wenig schwieriger machen, damit ich mehr lerne?
Nen "Bügeleisen" macht für mich nur im Rennbetrieb oder Schw..zvergleich Sinn, wo es darum geht jedes 1/10tel rauszuquetschen.
Und dann brauch ich mir in Zukunft auch nicht mehr anhören, dass es an meiner Laufradgröße liegt, wenn ich sachen runterstolpere, die andere nicht mehr fahren. 
Oder liegts vielleicht doch daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Fortschritt ist doch echt schei55e.
> 
> Sascha




Grad darum gehts doch garnicht!
- Für große Leute ok, keine Frage (Groß => 1.90 sag ich mal)
- Falls für 26" keine gescheiten Reifen mehr produziert werden ebenfalls ok und Kaufargument (max. 27.5 dann)

Von mir aus kann jeder fahren was er will....

Lassen wir das sinnlose Gequatsche hier sein, oder kann mal jemand den Fred hier etwas säubern?

nochmals: BTT pls.!


----------



## bolg (5. September 2014)

@slash-sash: Warte, muss wegen dem heraustriefenden Sarkasmus noch einen Eimer zum unterstellen holen! 
Ich beschreibe hier natürlich nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck. Die Fortschrittsfrage werde ich allerdings nicht diskutieren. Da hat man in der Vergangenheit ja oft genug gesehen, dass nicht immer unbedingt die bessere Entwicklung das Rennen macht, sondern wie aggressiv beworben wird und wo das Vitamin B greift. Siehe z.B. Wankelmotor. Wenn du mal in so einer Kiste gefahren bist, kann man sich auch nur darüber wundern, weshalb sich der nicht durchgesetzt hat. Oder VHS!
Für mich ist es halt derzeit keine Option, weil ich den Vorteil nicht spüre und mich der Hype eher stört. Wenns dann in Zukunft gar nichts mehr andres gibt und ich bis dahin noch ohne Rollator laufen kann, werde ich mich einer anderen Laufradgröße auch nicht verschließen. Immerhin fahre ich ja Fahrrad, weils Spaß macht!


----------



## bikerhiker (5. September 2014)

Also ich finde alles ist BESTENS:
26er sind spritziger, beschleunigen besser, sind wendiger in engen Kurven, man kann das 32-er Kettenblatt bei 1 x 11 lassen (bei 29 wäre das zu groß).
Bionicon ist ganz leicht auf 27.5 umzurüsten, falls irgendwann mal 26 ausgehen und ich traue mich zu wetten, dass es dann auch für die DC ein Casting für 27.5 geben wird.
Ansonsten auf sehr verblockten, technischen Trails bin ich heilfroh 26 zu haben, da kann ich das Radl leichter um enge Kurven rumzirkeln und freue mich auch über eine niedrigere Überstandshöhe, wenn ich ständig den Fuss auf den Boden stelle. Also nicht nur im Trail-, sondern auch im Trial-Einsatz finde ich es gut.
Ansonsten stimme ich zu: Fahrtechnik üben ist der größte Spassverbesserer. Hätt ich dringend nötig.

Mein BTT-Beitrag: Ich ändere den Spruch "Warten ist zermürbend" in "VORFREUDE IST DIE SCHÖNSTE FREUDE"


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

Ich frage mich bei der ganzen Diskussion immer, warum 26" spritziger und wendiger ist. Ihr spürt doch angeblich keinen Unterschied. Oder jetzt auf einmal doch?!
Schon komisch.
Und wenn der Radumfang nur maginal größer wird, ist auch die "Auflagefläche des Reifens" nur maginal größer.
Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin kein Gegner von 26" und auch kein Befürworter von 27.5". Ich habe das Glück mit meinem bike beide Größen fahren zu können; so, wie ihr demnächst ja auch.
Ich finde es vielmehr lustig diese Diskussionen immer und immer wieder zu lesen. Hat irgendwie was pubertäres. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall dagegen sein. Sehr amüsant die Unterhaltung.
Und jetzt gehe ich in den Keller und überlege mir, welchen LRS ich gleich ausfahren möchte.


Sascha


----------



## bikerhiker (5. September 2014)

sascha, ich spür nix [edit: 26 im Vgl. zu 27.5]. Meine ironische, evtl. überflüssige Replik war nur bezogen auf das hysterische, bescheuerte Marktgeflüster, das größere Rad sei besser und damit würde man schwierigere Trails runterkommen ...blubber bla.


----------



## Guemmer (5. September 2014)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von B+ von WTB? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wtb-stellt-neues-laufradformat-b-vor-was-meint-ihr.703398/


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

So genau wollte ich gar nicht wissen, was du spürst und was du nicht spürst. Ist mir auch relativ egal, da ich gar nicht dich im eigentlichen Sinne, vielmehr die Diskussion an sich unterhaltsam finde. 
Und ich bin mal gespannt, wieviele in der Saison 2015/16 umrüsten werden. Natürlich nur aufgrund des Branchendrucks; nicht, weil sie Vorteile gespürt haben 


Sascha


----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2014)

Zwischenfrage ...bevor es hier wieder giftig wird.
Hat das Edison EVO die gleiche Tretlager Breite wie das Alva180 68/73mm mit BSA Aufnahme?

Danke


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

Jedenfalls HT II 

Wollte eigentlich nichts mehr zu der Reifengröße sagen, aber mir fällt eben ein:

Vor ein paar Tagen traf ich einen Bekannten, der sehr viel fährt.
Fuhr früher viel Rennrad, seit ein paar Jahren auch MTB, nur Touren, aber viele km.
Die letzten Jahre immer mehr MTB und weniger RR.
Vor einem Jahr ließ er sich ein 29"er aufschwätzen, verramschte sein 26er und fährt es seitdem.

Er bereut den Kauf, vercheckt sein 29er wieder und holt sich ein 26er....
Daß er sich daran gewöhnt, hatte er gehofft, hat er aber nicht.

So, nun halt ich 's Maul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls HT II



also wie gehabt ....nicht?


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

DH= 83mm; alles andere wohl 68/73mm. Ich habe in Stochastik zwar nie wirklich aufgepasst, aber die Chance liegt wohl bei nahezu 100%, dass es das gleiche ist. 
Wobei ich es lustig fände, wenn Bionicon jetzt einen neuen Tretlagerstandart setzen würde; 73,5 oder so 
Außerdem wird es doch hier nicht giftig. Nur, weil wir und ein wenig mit Wasserpistolen beschießen, muss ja nicht gleich ne Schlägerei draus entstehen 


Sascha


----------



## bolg (5. September 2014)

Das Thema lässt sich eh nicht klären! Ich hab mich eben nur gefragt, wieviele aufgrund der äußeren Entwicklung sich in der Entscheidung haben beeinflussen lassen.  Ist ja wie mit den Fahrradsätteln. Da es den Einheitsa**** nicht gibt, gibt es auch nicht den perfekten Sattel für unser aller Hinterteile!


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> also wie gehabt ....nicht?


Genau


----------



## bikerhiker (5. September 2014)

ja ja, die Wartezimmer threads. Da kann man dann lesen, was wir denken, wenn wir warten statt biken, gell. 
Giftig? I wo. Im Gegenteil, alles ganz normal-verzweifelter Zeitvertreib, denn wir sitzen hier alle in einem Boot und warten auf unser EVO.


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

OK, Ok, Ok,

habt mich überredet!

Im passenden Outfit gehen auch 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> OK, Ok, Ok,



...wenn´s jetzt ruhig wird, sind alle am weiter scrollen


----------



## bolg (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> OK, Ok, Ok,
> 
> habt mich überredet!
> 
> Im passenden Outfit gehen auch 29"


 
Mein Beispiel mit den Sätteln war nur so aus der Luft gegriffen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ständig sucht man (oder ich  ) schwierigere Stellen, verblocktere Trails, neue Herausforderungen.....bin froh über jedes Hindernis, jede Wurzel und jeden Stein, der überhopst, umfahren, überstolpert oder was auch immer, werden will.....


Als ich das neue g2s-System montiert hatte,  bin ich raus und die unangenehmste Linie auf den für mich schwierigen Trails gefahren. Und das Bike rollte einfach drüber, ohne dass ich mich irgendwie anstrengen musste. Das war mir dann auch nicht so ganz recht. Also 26-er.


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

Das ist doch der falsche Ansatz. 
Du kannst dir jetzt noch viel schwierigere Stellen suchen, von denen du nicht mal in Traum dran gedacht hast, sie fahren zu können. 
Und irgendwann fährst du wie Fabian Barell


Sascha


----------



## starduck91 (5. September 2014)

Wer redet denn über Laufräder wenn das Problem mit dem roten Lenkerstreifen an einem grau gelben Bike noch besteht. Bin ich der einzigen den das "stört"?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Du kannst dir jetzt noch viel schwierigere Stellen suchen, von denen du nicht mal in Traum dran gedacht hast, sie fahren zu können.


Ab er ja doch.


> Und irgendwann fährst du wie Fabian Barell


Klar, den Anlieger in der Urne - unschlagbar.


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Wer redet denn über Laufräder wenn das Problem mit dem roten Lenkerstreifen an einem grau gelben Bike noch besteht. Bin ich der einzigen den das "stört"?




Doch, mich. Bzw. würde mich suf's Extremste stören, hätte ich mir eines gegönnt. 
Habe ich aber nicht 
Gebe die aber recht, dass es zum   aussieht. Würde mir gleich als erstes in der Tonne landen.  

Schau mal den zu verlosenden Sixpack Lenker an dürfte extrem gut zu deinem bestellten Teilchen passen 


Sascha


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2014)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Wer redet denn über Laufräder wenn das Problem mit dem roten Lenkerstreifen an einem grau gelben Bike noch besteht. Bin ich der einzigen den das "stört"?


Satire?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. September 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise zu meinen Fragen Teil 2 von gestern. Lese zwar viel, hab das aber wohl leider übersehen. Beruhigt mich ja ein wenig. Bei Cube, Canyon, Spezialized etc. ist es klar. Wer viel wirbt, bekommt dadurch möglicherweise viele gute Tests. Und das ein oder andere Bike wird vielleicht bei den Redakteuren in den Eigenbestand übergehen. Bin gespannt ob zu Teil 1 bald eine Info von Bionicon kommt. Bin nämlich brennend interessiert. Damit es in die aktuelle Diskussion passt: 26", 2fach, 180mm Bionicon System, grün/schwarz (neue Farbvariante die extra für mich angeboten wird - das ist ein SCHERZ und da ist der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens - bitte keine Diskussion draus machen.)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was liebe ich doch meinen '74er Käfer .... Da konnte man wenigstens noch mit 100km/h über die Bahn rasen.


Das geilste ist immer noch die Pirouette auf dem Parkplatz im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. September 2014)

@TheSpecialOne :
Bisher sind keine zusätzlichen Modellvarianten in Hinsicht der Ausstattung, Federweg, Farbe, Laufradgröße, ... geplant. Preise sind ja bekannt, und selbst die normalen Preise sind konkurrenzlos (um es mal ganz diplomatisch aber provokant auszudrücken), wenn man betrachtet, was man dafür bekommt. Bestellbar sind die Bikes natürlich nach wie vor, aber warum sollte jetzt jemand zum Normalpreis "bestellen", wenn die Bikes erst in einem halben Jahr lieferbar sind und dann auch ganz normal "im Laden stehen" und zu kaufen sind.
Es ist eine weitere Aktion aufgrund der regen Nachfrage schon intern angesprochen worden und aktuell in Diskussion, die wohl auch noch vor offiziellem Marktstart (bzw. vor regulärer Verfügbarkeit der Serie nach den Pre-Sale Bikes) kommen wird.
Die Rahmen der Pre-Sale Aktion sind bei unserem Rahmenhersteller jedenfalls vorgestern in Auftrag gegeben worden und ab Erreichen der Rahmen bei uns sind wir dann erst einmal ca. 6 Wochen mit dem Aufbau und der Auslieferung beschäftigt.
Macht also keinen Sinn, jetzt direkt schon wieder eine Aktion (z.B. für den 1er Spec oder auch beide Specs) zu fahren, denn wer würde jetzt z.B 500€ anzahlen, um dann z.B. 300€ Rabatt zu bekommen? Hände bitte gerne hoch, ich lasse mich auch eines besseren belehren. Andererseits, wäre vielleicht tatsächlich ein Deal mit 2600€ für das 1er oder 3200 für das 0er doch noch ein guter Anreiz für so manchen Kunden, der vielleicht nicht die ganzen 2500 Flocken locker hat, aber definitiv so ein Bike will und bereit wäre für einen Rabatt von 300€ die 500 anzuzahlen anstatt dann im Frühjahr den ganzen Betrag. Bringt uns natürlich Planungssicherheit für den DIREKTEN Anschluss an die Pre-Sale Bikes und dem Kunden trotzdem eine saftige Ersparnins. Ob uns die Planungssicherheit wert ist, dafür 300€ Rabatt zu geben, müssten wir abwägen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass wir Probleme haben werden dieses Bike abzusetzen, wenn es denn offiziell verfügbar ist. Warum aber nicht generell Frühbuchern einen Rabatt geben? Die Industrie, das ganze Marktgefüge und Vetriebskonzepte und Vertriebspartner müssen umdenken, und Frühbucherrabatt ist ja generell gerade ein gerne benutzter Begriff in allen Branchen. Bei Flügen oder Reisen bekommt man ja teilweise auch einen KRASS besseren Preis, wenn man weit im Voraus bucht. Warum macht man das dort? Ich spinne gerade mal ein bisschen meine Gedanken, merkt ihr schon, oder? Ist auch gerade nichts 100% durchdacht, und mag Denkfehler beinhalten. Man kann ja mal offen reden und sich Meinungen anhören. Hier ist aber wohl eigentlich etwas der falsche Ort, denn hier sind wir ja schon im "Wartezimmer", und die meisten haben sich deswegen also schon ein EVO gesichert.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. September 2014)

@Sackmann.
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Reicht mir schon mal das ihr da über die Anregung nachdenken wollt.  Ich melde mich da gerne direkt und verschone damit die anderen ForenTN. Kein Problem. Nur eine Bemerkung/Frage noch an dieser Stelle. Das Problem ist doch die Lieferzeit. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hab ihr jetzt nur die Rahmen der PreSaleAktion bestellt. Nach deren Lieferung und 6 Wochen Aufbauzeit, werden die 171 Käufer bedient - Im Januar oder Februar 2015. Das ist lange. Wenn ich jetzt Anfang 2015 eins kaufen möchte, muss ich bzw. jeder Käufer, wieder monatelang warten bis das Bike da ist. Anders gefragt, was macht ihr mit allen EVO Käufern ab heute? Da werde ich sicher nicht der einzige sein. Oder nochmal anders gefragt: wann muss ich bestellen, um im April 2015 ein Bike zu bekommen. ? Preis jetzt mal außen vor gelassen. Alles Weitere gerne per Email. Oder man macht einen neuen Fred auf. Danke im Voraus. Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Sackmann (5. September 2014)

Ich meinte, das hier ist vielleicht der falsche Ort für uns als Firma, sich umzuhören, was Kunden über solch eine Vorverkaufsaktion denken würden, denn die meinsten hier sind eben schon bedient. Das war nicht auf "offtopic" bezogen (auch wenn es das ist [sorry]). Meinungen dürfen gerne trotzdem gesagt werden. Wenn es hier im Wartezimmer aber stört, dann lassen wir es.
Das mit der Wartezeit ist so aber nicht korrekt, wie du es schilderst.
Wir haben jetzt Rahmen bestellt, die wir im Januar/Februar aufbauen wollen. Das ist eine Zeitspanne von grob 2 Monaten. Wenn wir also jetzt schon Rahmen für März (also Nach-Pre-Sale-Bikes) bestellt hätten, so würden die bei uns 2 Monate rumliegen, nämlich von Januar bis Ende Februar. Wir müssten die aber voll im Dezember zahlen. Ergo: Macht wenig Sinn.
Ganz simpel gesprochen und vereinfacht: Wenn wir jetzt in 2 Monaten wieder Rahmen bestellen würden, dann kämen diese rechtzeitig an, um direkt nach Anschluss der Pre-Sale Aufbauten mit der eigentlichen Serie weitermachen zu können.
Was ich sagen will: Natürlich werden wir nicht erst im Januar oder Dezember neue Rahmen in Auftrag geben. Aber sicherlich wird jeder Kunde, der ab heute bestellt, sein Bike nicht früher bekommen, als jemand, der es in der ersten Pre-Sale Aktion gekauft hat. Offiziell ist das Bike ja ganz normal ein 2015er Modell und somit 2015 erhältlich. Alle die es jetzt bestellt haben es eben ganz sicher als erstes. So einfach ist das....


----------



## starduck91 (5. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Satire?



Nicht ansatzweise! Laufradgrößen sind doch fast eine Glaubensfrage, da wird es keine Antwort für alle geben die richtig ist. Und dank Binicon können wir an einem top Bike wählen was wir wollen, inkl. Farbvarianten. Nur eben dieser Lenker


----------



## Sackmann (6. September 2014)

Lenkerfarbe ist schon in Arbeit. Wobei ich persönlich das Graue mit rotem Lenker und rotem Schaltwerk genial finde. Aber Geschmackssache... Und man muss es real sehen...


----------



## The Bug (6. September 2014)

Also auf die endgültige Fassung der red. Version bin ich aufhöht gespannt den die Fotos zeigen irgendwie nur die spec 1 Version oder? Kommt das mit roter kürbel Beschriftung und rotem schaltwerk? Sag mal könnt ihr nicht schlafen oder warum schreibt ihr so früh hier?


----------



## Lanzelott (6. September 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das Graue mit dem roten Lenker auch wirklich gut - bitte so lassen!!!
Ist wie immer Geschmackssache!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (6. September 2014)

@Sackmann
Danke Dir für die umfassende Info.Dann sieht aus meiner Sicht die Sache so aus: Klar bekommen die bereits vorhandenen Käufer als erstes ihre Bikes. Entweder es gibt dann vielleicht in diesem Jahr noch eine verkaufsfördernde Aktion mit gewissen Vorteilen für neue Käufer, oder falls nicht können neue Käufer im neuen Jahr zum Listenpreis ganz normal kaufen ohne lange Lieferzeit da ihr einen gewissen Lagerbestand an Teilen oder Fahrrädern bis dahin aufbaut. Damit lässt sich leben. Für mich gäbe es nur dann ein Problem, müsste ich wenn ich im Januar kaufe/bestelle, bis Mai warten. Mit neuen Varianten rechne ich nicht, sonst würds sicher ein Chaos geben mit den Vorkäufern. Könnte ich nachvollziehen. Geht ja schon beim Lenker los. Somit wird sich, das EVO betreffend, die nächsten paar Monate (September bis Februar) modellpolitisch wahrscheinlich nichts ändern. Wird man sehen und am Ende kommt es dann doch ganz anders... Danke nochmal. Ich bleibe am Ball. Melde mich direkt und überlasse das Wartezimmer jetzt wieder den zu beneidenden Vorkäufern. Machts mal gut.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. September 2014)

so zwischendurch....
Saalbach, Gratulation an Fred Abbou zum Sieg!
Interessant sind die Zeiten ...würde er in der Expertliega fahren, wäre es immer noch Rang 8 ....auf einem Bionicon!
https://www.facebook.com/bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (8. September 2014)

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen zum Edison Evo.
- Sind an Hinterbau und Rocker überall die gleichen Lager verbaut?
- Welche Abmessungen haben denn die DU-Buchsen und die Einbaubuchsen des Dämpfers?
- Wird bei Spec 0 die Umwerfer-Trägerplatte mitgeliefert?
- Welche Länge hat der Vorbau bei Evo 27,5 in L?


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2014)

1. An der Aufängung des Hinterbaus werden beim Edison EVO drei verschiedene Lagergrößen eingesetzt. 
2. Der Magura Dämpfer braucht Halbzoll-Bushings
3. Die Umwerfer-Adapterplatte wird bei Spec 0 nicht mitgeliefert
4. Bei allen Größen sollte bisher der 60mm Rove AM Stem von Answer verwendet werden (kürzer war dieser nicht verfügbar), so wie auch unsere Testbikes ausgestattet sind. Dieser Vorbau wurde aber mit der Vorstellung des neuen A.ME/A.TAC Vorbaus zur Eurobike für nächstes Jahr offiziell aus dem Programm genommen. So werden wir diskutieren, ob, und wenn ja, mit welchem wir den ROVE ersetzen, falls wir diesen nicht mehr bekommen. Der neue A.ME ist z.B. auch kürzer als 60mm erhätlich.


----------



## ABBiker (8. September 2014)

@Sackmann:
Mir würde ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau gut gefallen. Wird die  Umwerfer Halterung zur Auslieferung der vorbestellten 0 Spec Räder erhältlich sein? Bleibt es eigentlich beim 32 Kettenblatt, oder besteht die Chance noch, dass es das oft gewünschte 30. wird?

Danke!


----------



## steffpro (8. September 2014)

Bzgl. der Umwerfer-Adapterplatte hatte ich das schon vermutet, da du mal sowas hier oder in einem anderen thread angedeutet hast. Auf der evo.bioniconseite könnte man aber herauslesen, dass der mit dabei ist, da ja damit geworben wird, dass man z.B. auch ne Kefü dranschrauben kann. Passt das Teil nicht zum 1x11? Dachte evtl. ist es beim Topmodell doch dabei.


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2014)

Wie meinst du, das "Teil passt nicht zum 1x11"? Verstehe nicht ganz. Montieren kann man ihn auch mit 1x11. Für Spec 0 in Auslieferungszustand wird er aber nicht benötigt, kann aber optional dazu benutzt werden, um beispielsweise eine kleine Kettenführung anzubauen. Kosten wird er keine 10€ und wird auch bei Auslieferungsbeginn verfügbar sein.


----------



## slowbeat (8. September 2014)

Rat mal wie viele Leute sich für 2x10 entschieden hätten wenn das zur Wahl gestanden hätte. Zur Auslieferung wird der Bikemarkt und ebay geflutet mit dem 1x11 Kram. Ich setz nen alten Sattel drauf, dass es ein gutes Drittel sein sollte wenn nicht mehr.

Dass Ihr aus Planungsgründen nur eine Ausstattungsvariante anbietet ist trotzdem sinnvoll und völlig i.O.

Vielleicht fragt Ihr bei den Vorbestellern später mal nach ob sie gleich den Adapter mitgeliefert haben wollen? Das spart Versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (9. September 2014)

Naja,das mit den Planungsgründen kann man auch anders interpretieren.Die Schaltung ist ja nur ein Teil des Rades und wenn man die 2x10 auch bei Sram geordert hätte,würde sich die Kalkulation ja nicht verschlechtern.Entscheidend ist doch,das vielleicht sogar weit mehr
als 200 Leute vorbestellt hätten.Es gibt halt immer noch genug Leute,die aus verschiedenen Gründen die 1x11 nicht haben wollen.Von
daher wiegt eine größere Anzahl an Vorbestellern einfach mehr.Auch für die Planungssicherheit.Zusätzlich gibt es auch Leute,die ihr
Bike gerne "out of the Box" direkt fahren möchten und nicht gleich wieder alles umbauen.Macht aus meiner Sicht auch kein Sinn in 
dieser Preisklasse.Wie gesagt,soll ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein.Inwieweit Bionicon mit den 170 Bestellungen zufrieden ist,kann ich
natürlich nicht beurteilen.Ich wünsche der Firma und allen Beteiligten jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit ihrem neuen EVO.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lanzelott (9. September 2014)

Auch da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ich z.B. hätte 2x10 nicht vorbestellt. Es ist nicht ganz einfach, es allen (auch mir) immer recht zu machen.


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

Laßt doch die Jungs von Bionicon mal schaffen, bestellen, organisieren.....und fragt nach, wenn ihr die Karre unter'm Arsch habt


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2014)

Ach freu ich mich schon auf´s schrauben
Auch wenn es mit 2x10 geliefert würde, dann wären auch wieder viele am maulen.
Generell denke ich immer ..mein Gott was hat sich die Industrie mit der 1x11 nur ausgedacht!!!

Nehmen wir nur noch mal die Tabelle (wobei es dann schon eine XX sein müsste, dass wir an das Spektrum einer 2x10 rankommen) und ein 28 K-Blatt montieren müssten.




Ob es beim EVO bei der 2x10 dann ein 22 oder 24er sein wird, weiss ich noch nicht. So gerne ich auch nur 1x11 fahren möchte, ...ich komme meine Berge so nicht hoch
Bin ja gespannt, was sich die Industrie als nächstes einfallen lässt


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

1x11 reicht mir, wie schon öfters erwähnt, auch absolut nicht.
Brauche mind. ein 28er vorn, dann habe ich zu große Defizite hinten raus, 30er vorn geht garnicht.
Rechnet doch einfach eure jetzige Übersetzung nach, und fahrt mit den berechneten Gängen im Vergleich zur 11-fach.

Habe ich auch ein paar Tage gemacht 

Würde auch gern 1x11 fahren....keine Frage. Was nicht ist, ist nicht.
Außerdem finde ich es gut, manchmal einfach vorne aufs kleine Blatt schalten zu können


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es gut, manchmal einfach vorne aufs kleine Blatt schalten zu können



...auf´s *zwanzgerle *


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...auf´s *zwanzgerle *


 
Wobei: 22-36 ist eine klasse Übersetzung (als kleinster Gang) 
Mein zwanzgerle erfreut mich jedoch immer wieder.....fahre dies aber mittlerweile mit ner 11-34er Kassette.
Auf'm Evo wirds 22-36 10fach


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2014)

Ihr habt Probleme. Ein MTB hat immer und ausschließlich DREI oder ZWEI Kettenblätter
auf der Kurbel. Alles andere ist Unsinn, Hipsterei in der Nähe von Fixitum 

Wenn ich an den Schräglauf der Kette und den vermehrten Verschleiß an
dieser UND an den schweinsteuren 11ern denke, tut mir das körperlich weh 


sPiediNet schrieb:


> Generell denke ich immer ..mein Gott was hat sich die Industrie mit der 1x11 nur ausgedacht!!!


Profit!Profit!Profit! "Every need finds an ego"...


----------



## bikerhiker (9. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> [...]Brauche mind. ein 28er vorn, dann habe ich zu große Defizite hinten raus, 30er vorn geht garnicht.[...]



Meintest Du, dass Du mit 28/42 noch den Berg hochkommst und mit 30/42 nicht mehr, weil es so viel schwerer zu treten ist? Oder meintest Du mit "geht gar nicht" was anderes?


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

Naja, ich fahre sehr viel in den kleinen Gängen berghoch.
Entfaltung:

28-42= 1.41
30-42= 1.51
22-36 bei 2x10-fach = 1.29
momentan bei 20-34 und 2x9-fach = 1.24

Das spricht für sich....

Ein Tag kam ich gut damit klar, jedoch beim 2. und 3. Tag war dem nicht mehr so 
Ich trete auch eher höhere Frequenzen (auch der Knie wegen).

Das kommt auf jeden einzelnen und die Umgebung drauf an.

Ich spreche nur für mich persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (9. September 2014)

ok, klar, 22/36 oder 20/34 ist wirklich was anderes, als 28/42 oder 30/42. Und meine abgerockten Knie würden einerseits auch lieber die Option auf weniger Widerstand haben wollen, andererseits nervt mich die kombinierte Schalterei vorne-hinten. Am liebsten würd ich gar nicht schalten wollen. Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einem 30er vorn als Kompromiss. Mich hat nur interessiert, wie bei Dir der - von mir so verstandene - "Sprung" in der Beurteilung zwischen "bräuchte mindestens 28er vorn" (verstand ich als "geht noch") und "30er vorn geht gar nicht" zustande kam.

Nagut, schau mer mal. Werd mit 1x11 starten und schauen, wie sichs auf Dauer macht. Umbauen kann ich ja jederzeit noch, wenn's nicht hinhaut.


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

Ja, probiers aus 

Ich bin letztens mit dem kleinsten Gang von 28-42 / 30-42 auf meiner Übersetzung gefahren.
(War glaub 2.- /3.-kleinster Gang).
Ist mir einfach zu groß.

Aber das ist ja nicht Thema hier......

Warten wir mal schön weiter 
Mein LRS müßte die Tage schon eintrudeln


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt auf die http://www.vyro.com ist aber leider nicht ersichtlich welche Kettenblätter abgedeckt werden.
Interessant ist, dass alle Kassetten 7-11 fach unterstützt werden. ...oder weiss jemand mehr über dieses Ding?

Nachtrag: https://www.facebook.com/4792798687...9279868766721/552624238098950/?type=1&theater

...hat nicht Bonzoo so ein Teil bestellt?


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2014)

Man kann sich´s auch hindrehen, wie man will...
Ich leg mir das z.B so zurecht:
1. Dreifach kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
2. Wenn 2-Fach, dann sowieso nur 22-36
Ergo:
1. Im Vergleich zu 2-Fach fehlt mir mit einem 28er Blatt und 1x11 nicht einmal ein leichter Gang im Vergleich zur normalen 2x10 mit 22/36 als kleinstem Gang. 
2. Im Vergleich zu 2-Fach fehlt mir also ebenso nicht einmal 1 schneller Gang bei 36/11.

Wenn man jetzt wirklich auf jeden einzelnen Gang Wert legt, dann frage ich mich, wie es überhaupt noch Leute gibt, die Shimano fahren können, denn dort man weder bei 2x10 noch 3x10, noch 1x11 die Bandbreite, wie bei SRAM. Aber nicht nur das, denn schnell fahren ist mit Shimano mit ihrem 42er Blatt nämlich auch nicht, und klettern macht mit 24 Zähnen ja auch keinen Sinn. Also, man kann sich´s immer zurecht legen...

In dem folgenden Blatt gibt´s jedenfalls von mir mal dargelegt (weil immer wieder Kunden fragen) die momentan aktuellen Standardübersetzungen der beiden Hersteller. Und da hat in jedem Falle SRAM die Nase vorn. Ob 1x11 von SRAM reicht, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber wenn man auf (nicht einmal) einen ganzen leichten und schweren Gang verzichten kann, dann spricht zunächst mal nicht viel dagegen. Außer dem Preis.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> ..., andererseits nervt mich die kombinierte Schalterei vorne-hinten.


Und der mögliche grässliche Schräglauf dabei und das Verschalten und die Kette dort fest geklemmt, wo sie nicht hin soll. 
Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob ich mit 2x10 oder 1x11 bergauf absteigen muss. Und in der Ebene mit Rückenwind muss ich mich halt mit der geringeren Geschwindigkeit bescheiden.  Dafür kann ich mich dabei ausruhen.
Ich bin gespannt auf 1x11.
Und was sagt meine Signatur dazu?


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, Sacki, Geschmacksache. Habs mit den fast identischen 1x11 zu meiner Übersetzung getestet und kam nicht zurecht.
MIR fehlt der Gang.....





Edith: Macht euch keinen Kopf drum, wir kommen schon klar 
Laßt euch von uns nicht von eurer Arbeit abhalten


----------



## sPiediNet (9. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Edith: Macht euch keinen Kopf drum, wir kommen schon klar
> Laßt euch von uns nicht von eurer Arbeit abhalten





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob ich mit 2x10 oder 1x11 bergauf absteigen muss.



Ja, wir wursteln uns die Übersetzung so hin wie wir es brauchen ...easy


----------



## hulster (9. September 2014)

Mit 22v/36h und 2.30 Reifen am 29er (Entfaltung 1.42) bin ich gerad recht gut über die Alpen gekommen und fahre eigentlich auch recht hohe Trittfrequenzen. Mit 28er Blatt am 26er Evo käme das genau gleich. 30er wäre dann schon 1.54 und 32er 1.65, wie gesagt am 26er, noch nicht zu reden vom 27,5er. Deswegen stimme ich grundsätzlich zu dass nen 28er für die meisten reichen sollte.
ABER die eigentliche Diskussion ist ja, ob Bionicon sich vielleicht noch entschliessen kann wenigstens auf das 30er zu schwenken. Dass 28er mit neuem Spider keine Option ist, ist klar.

Apropos 28er - Woolftooth kann ein 28er Direct Mount sprich ohne Spider liefern und Absolut Black sogar ein 26er.  Damit sollte auch Damage0099 geholfen sein.


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2014)

Berghoch wäre ihnen damit geholfen, aber bergab nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (9. September 2014)

@Sackmann : Weil es @hulster anspricht: Rein informationshalber: Wie ist der momentane Status: Steht ein 30er vorne eigentlich noch im Raum? Oder bleibt es endgültig bei 32?


----------



## BrandX (9. September 2014)

Die eigentliche Frage war doch,warum man die 2x10 Fahrer bei der PreSale Aktion nicht mit ins Boot genommen hat.Dadurch hätte man
wahrscheinlich weitaus mehr Bestellungen generieren können.Dabei geht es doch nicht um entweder 1x11 oder 2x10,sondern darum das 
beide Fraktionen ihr Wunschmodell hätten bestellen können.Diese gegenseitigen Überzeugungsversuche sind doch sowieso völlig sinnlos.
Ob jemand 1x11,2x10 oder 3x10 bevorzugt,ist eine persönliche Entscheidung und sollte daher einfach respektiert werden.Das gleiche
Thema wurde auch bei dem ICB 2.0 schon zur Genüge durchgekaut.Für eher kleine Bikeschmieden wie Bionicon oder Alutech sollte da
doch eine größere Schnittmenge Priorität haben,um möglichst viele Bikes verkaufen zu können.Die Rabattaktion hat das EVO zu einem
Topangebot werden lassen.Da hätte man die Gunst der Stunde weiter nutzen können.Bei der reinen UVP jedoch gibt es auch schon wieder einige Konkurrenten am Markt,deren Namen zumindest der breiten Masse geläufiger sein dürfte.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2014)

Und noch mehr Bestellungen würden wir generieren, wenn wir Shimano Komponenten mit anbieten würden, denn alle SRAM Hater wären dann auch wieder potentielle Kunden. Oder wie wäre es, wenn wir im NBS zusätzlich ein Fox Fahrwerk anbieten, damit die Leute, die meinen mit denen sei alles Gold weil´s glänzt, auch bedient werden können? Ja das wäre schööööön!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2014)

es gab hier schon Kontroversen, die interessanter waren


----------



## bionicon (9. September 2014)

Nein ersthaft: Alles zu seiner Zeit. Ein solches Angebot will wohl durchdacht und geplant werden. Und deshalb fallen zusätzliche Varianten flach, weil dadurch auch komplette Schalt- und Bremsgruppen und Laufräder zusätzlich geplant und bestellt werden müssten.
-> Möglichst viele Käufe/Verkäufe von etwas Bestimmten macht dieses Bestimmte günstig. So einfach ist das! Und es macht keinen Sinn für da drüber zu diskutieren. Hätt eigentlich gleich nichts drauf sagen sollen...


----------



## steffpro (9. September 2014)

Ich glaube keiner der bei der presaleaktion zum Zug kam kann sich hier beschweren. 2x10 bekommt man im Tausch für die 1x11 ohne was drauf zu legen.  Ist eben nur die Arbeit mit dem Umbau. Am bike schrauben gehört für mich aber einfach mit dazu. Erhöht den erlebniswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2014)

bionicon schrieb:


> Und es macht keinen Sinn für da drüber zu diskutieren.


Das ist eine Diskussion?  Ich dachte es sei ein Sport, um Sacki auf kleiner Flamme garen zu lassen.


----------



## BrandX (9. September 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> es gab hier schon Kontroversen, die interessanter waren


Welche denn,wenn ich mal fragen darf.
Was die Schaltung angeht,ich kenne beide Marken und beide machen das was sie sollen,nämlich sauber schalten.Und solange das der 
Fall ist,spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle welche Marke da verbaut wird.Wenn ich aber der Meinung bin,das mir eine Schaltung nicht
genügend Bandbreite bietet,dann kommt sie eben nicht in Frage.Egal ob Sram oder Shimano.Das gleiche gilt auch für Modelle,die gänzlich
auf einen Umwerfer verzichten.Die fallen dann eben durchs Raster.Alternativen gibt es ja genug.So einfach ist das.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Welche denn,wenn ich mal fragen darf.
> Was die Schaltung angeht,ich kenne beide Marken und beide machen das was sie sollen,nämlich sauber schalten.Und solange das der
> Fall ist,spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle welche Marke da verbaut wird.Wenn ich aber der Meinung bin,das mir eine Schaltung nicht
> genügend Bandbreite bietet,dann kommt sie eben nicht in Frage.Egal ob Sram oder Shimano.Das gleiche gilt auch für Modelle,die gänzlich
> ...


die Presaleaktion ist durch, die Bestellung laut Specliste von den Bestellern bezahlt. Also ist diese Diskussion uninteressanter als jede bisherige im Vorlauf dieser Presaleaktion


----------



## TheSpecialOne (9. September 2014)

Ich finds echt interessant und kann jeden Vorbesteller verstehen. Schließlich möchte jeder das für ihn optimale Bike bekommen. Etwas neues zu kaufen mit Vorfreude drauf gleich dran rumzubasteln und zu ändern, ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas fremd. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Jetzt geht´s um die Schaltung/Übersetzung, dann vielleicht noch die Reifen, oder die Felgen, dann die Bremsen, oder den Sattel. Die Zeit bis zur Lieferung ist lang, und die Diskussionen werden nicht abreißen. Spannend. Hab ´nen Vorschlag, um sich endgültig von den anderen (Massen)Herstellern abzuheben. Gegen eine Pauschale von X kann jeder bis zum Zeitpunkt Y eigene bestimmte Wunschkomponenten beistellen. Ob diese individuellen Teile oder die Originale bei Bionicon dann endmontiert werden, ist doch letztlich egal. Es muss halt passen. Die dann nicht verbauten Standardteile bekommt jeder mit und kann diese dann auf seine Art verwenden. Ich weis schon, jetzt kommt das Thema Gewährleistung.........deshalb gehts wohl doch nicht. Schade. Konnte mir den Beitrag trotzdem net verkneifen. Nix für ungut.


----------



## BrandX (9. September 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> die Presaleaktion ist durch, die Bestellung laut Specliste von den Bestellern bezahlt. Also ist diese Diskussion uninteressanter als jede bisherige im Vorlauf dieser Presaleaktion


Meine Fragen und auch die von "TheSpecialOne" waren in erster Linie an Bionicon gerichtet.Netterweise wurden diese auch beantwortet.
Sogar mit recht interessanten Aussagen.Ob das für dich uninteressant oder nicht kontrovers genug ist,ist mir ehrlich gesagt sowas von
egal.Es geht hier nunmal nicht um deine Meinung,sondern um die des Herstellers.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. September 2014)

dafür reagierst du ganz schön kitzlig.
Mir tun halt die Leute leid, die ein Superangebot auf die Beine stellen, das man annehmen kann oder es lassen kann, und NACHDEM es angenommen wurde mit unzufriedenen Kunden rumärgern dürfen, die das fertige Produkt nicht mal gesehen haben!


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

Naja,
die Kunden sind doch nicht unzufrieden, und werden es bestimmt auch nicht sein.
Es ist nur eine Diskussion über die verbauten Komponenten.
Diese kann natürlich jeder nach Belieben umbauen....oder auch nicht.
Ist doch alles gut 

@hulster: Wir waren auch in den Alpen. Sind teils Trails hochgefahren. Da war ich selbst mit 20-34er Übersetzung am Ende, Dauer ca. 2.5h!
Hätte ich das alles einen Gang höher treten müssen / sollen, wäre ich nicht weit gekommen bzw. hätte fast alles schieben müssen....Schiebestrecke ebenfalls mit guten 2.5h kam danach natürlich auch noch!

Im Prinzip ist's doch eh egal.

Wer 1x11 nicht möchte, vertickt's und holt sich dafür 2x10 oder was auch immer....genauso mit anderen Komponenten.
Man kann es nicht allen recht machen.

Freue mich jedenfalls auf das Bike 
Bin auf das Review derjenigen gespannt, die es 'blind' kauften und noch nie drauf saßen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. September 2014)

@damage0099 
genauso seh ichs auch, aber den Hersteller jetzt um Änderung der bestellten Ware anzubetteln geht mir gegen den Strich, denn ich profitiere ja von den Konditionen, die sich der Hersteller durch die Festlegung auf bestimmte Bauteile selbst erkämpfen musste.
Anschließend Bauteile zu verkaufen und durch andere zu ersetzen ist dagegen ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @damage0099
> genauso seh ichs auch, aber den Hersteller jetzt um Änderung der bestellten Ware anzubetteln geht mir gegen den Strich, denn ich profitiere ja von den Konditionen, die sich der Hersteller durch die Festlegung auf bestimmte Bauteile selbst erkämpfen musste.
> Anschließend Bauteile zu verkaufen und durch andere zu ersetzen ist dagegen ja selbstverständlich.



Stimme dir schon zu.
Was ich jedoch begrüßen würde, wäre generell auf das 30er zu gehen anstatt dem 32.
Da ich eh 2x10 fahren werde, ist mir das sowieso egal


----------



## hulster (10. September 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> genauso seh ichs auch, aber den Hersteller jetzt um Änderung der bestellten Ware anzubetteln geht mir gegen den Strich, denn ich profitiere ja von den Konditionen, die sich der Hersteller durch die Festlegung auf bestimmte Bauteile selbst erkämpfen musste.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. An der Diskussion um 30er war Bionicon allerdings nicht unbeteiligt, weil die gesehen haben, wieviele doch das 30er bevorzugen würden. Und da geht es dann nur um eine grundsätzliche Änderung, 30er für alle, oder 32er. Beim 30er braucht man ja keinen anderen Spider. 
Und da ist die Frage von bikerhiker (und von mir) ja grundsätzlich berechtigt, ob das noch zur Diskussion steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (10. September 2014)

Was man(n) nicht alles diskutiert, wenn man Langeweile hat; also im Wartezimmer sitzt!


Ich lach mir echt nen Ast ab. Ist besser, als jeder 20.15 Uhr Film. 

Also, Laufradgrößen hätten wir dann jetzt durch und abgehakt. Nächster Punkt Schaltung; liegt auch in den letzten Zügen. 
Was darf's als nächstes sein? Bauteile der Laufräder? Aber dann würden wir automatisch wieder bei der Laufradgröße landen. Also keine gute Idee. 
Mmhhhh, was könnte man denn noch diskutieren?
 Ich hab's; die Reifen!!! Das wär doch was. 
Welche Marke? Welches Modell? Und warum nicht gleich Procone?
Ich will was hören; Action. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

Felgenbreite!


----------



## JvS-105 (10. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Und da geht es dann nur um eine grundsätzliche Änderung, 30er für alle, oder 32er. Beim 30er braucht man ja keinen anderen Spider. Und da ist die Frage von bikerhiker (und von mir) ja grundsätzlich berechtigt, ob das noch zur Diskussion steht.



Nun denn, wenn es keinen anderen Spider braucht, dann hol ich mir einfach ein 30er, und wenn's dann mit dem 32er den Hausberg hoch schmerzt, wird das kleinere montiert. Das 32er bau ich dann ans EVO, wenn ich mit dem Lift hochfahr. Was kostet denn so ein sramiges 30er Kettenblatt? 

Griass aus den Bergen - JvS


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2014)

falschen Link eliminiert...


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2014)

Wird wohl eher dieses hier sein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPj1quKY1sACFU7MtAodPyYAqA


----------



## bikerhiker (10. September 2014)

yep, LK 94mm

edit: wobei es auch 104mm gibt?


----------



## souldriver (10. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die http://www.vyro.com ist aber leider nicht ersichtlich welche Kettenblätter abgedeckt werden.


Bin ich als Vyroneer auch. Nur glaube ich kaum noch daran, dass sie jemals fertig wird.
Was mich mittlerweile an meiner XX1 nervt, ist die Empfindlichkeit bei nicht 100% gradem Schaltauge. An meinem neuen Bike (vom seelenlosen Versender) habe ich die am Supershuttle gut laufende XX1 montiert. Leider ist das Schaltauge nicht grade (leicht nach innen gebogen) und die Kette schleift bei einigen Gängen an den benachbarten Ritzeln (aber nicht an allen). Das Schaltauge ist so stabil, dass ich mich nicht traue dran zu biegen. Das wohl besser verarbeitete passende Syntace-Schaltauge ist weltweit vergriffen und ich fahre am Sonntag für eine Woche nach Südtirol.  Habe jetzt noch eins von Cube bestellt und hoffe ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mmhhhh, was könnte man denn noch diskutieren?


Das Hauptproblem sind doch die Pedale. Da muss man sich ohne jede Hilfe von Bionicon selber entscheiden. Nehme ich für das Industriefeuerwehrbike schwarze Pedale im Einklang mit der Kurbel und der Wippe? Nehme ich graue Pedale zum fließenden Basisübergang von Rot zu Gelb? Nehme ich rote* Pedale als rotierenden Abschluss des roten Rahmendreiecks nach unten? Oder nehme ich silberne, um die Linie zwischen den beiden Bremsscheiben als solides Fundament zu haben? Ich habe mir in meinem Leben beim Bike noch nie Style-Gedanken gemacht. Deswegen bin ich völlig überfordert. 

*Und passt das Rot der Pedale dann zum Rot des Rahmens. Wie kann ich das absichern?

Bevor das nicht geklärt ist, kann ich mir über Gänge und Reifen keinerlei brauchbare Gedanken machen.


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2014)

Fakt ist einfach, dass das Bike mit 32 Zähnen ankekündigt und auch so von jedem bestellt wurde. Bisher ist es so, dass sich keiner über ein kleineres Ritzel beschwert hätte, das ist allerdings auch richtig. Wir müssten jetzt eine Umfrage machen, und dazu alles Vorbesteller einladen, um darüber zu entscheiden, welches verbaut wird. Wenn dabei rauskommt, dass 51% das kleinere wollen, dann wird es mit Sicherheit genauso Leute geben, die gerne wieder ihr 32er hätten. Wie machen wir denen also klar, dass sie jetzt nicht das bekommen, was sie bestellt haben? Mit der Begründung, dass die Mehrzahl der Kunden (vllei auch nur 51%) etwas anderes wollten, als das was im Spec steht? Specs können kurzfristig immer mal wieder aufgrund höherer Gewalt geändert werden müssen (z.B. aufgrund von Verfügbarkeiten oder Einstellung eines Artikel von einem Zulieferer), aber es sollte nicht aufgrund von Einfluss einer Kundengruppe passieren, die etwas persönlich für besser hält, obwohl sie es eigentlich anders bestellt haben. "Wegen denen wird jetzt was umgestellt, und ihc bekomme nicht mein 32er, obwohl es von Bionicon eigentlich ursprünglich anders gespect wurde? Und was ist mit mir?" Solche Fragen werden dann kommen. Das wird nicht funktionieren. Es wird immer welche geben, die damit nicht einverstanden sind. Ich hoffe es kommt rüber, wie ich es meine.
Von jedem von Euch wurde ganz offiziell ein Bike mit 32 T bestellt. Und wir sollten diese Diskussion jetzt auch begraben, auch wenn wir uns (ehrlich) Gedanken darüber gemacht haben. Doch es wird nicht jeder zufrieden zu stellen sein - niemals. Und alleine diese Diskussion darüber kostet uns schon wieder bares Geld, das wir bei solch einem Spec und Deal nicht als Spielraum zur Verfügung haben. Das nächste Mal werden wir einen solchen Deal noch viel schärfer machen und sofort klarstellen, dass es keine Sonderwünsche gibt, das ist bei dem Presi nicht drin. Auf solche Anfragen werden wir nur noch kurz und knapp antworten, dass es nicht möglich ist. Es gibt nichts zu diskutieren. Mag sein, dass ein 30er für viele die bessere Wahl ist, aber jeder hat es mit 32 bestellt und hat es somit akzeptiert.
Ich sagte es schon öfters: "Friss oder stirb" heißt die Devise bei solch einem Deal.

Hier im Forum ist der vermehrte Wunsch nach einem 32er geäußert worden, aber tendentiell wird ehrlicherweise vermehrt dann seine Meinung kundgetan, wenn etwas negativ auffällt. Wenn etwas sowieso schon passt, warum sollte man dann kommentieren. Das heißt wir wissen nicht, wie viele das 32er besser finden.
Gerne nehmen wir diese Erfahrung mit in die nächste Runde und werden stark überlegen, ob wir in zukunft ein 30er Blatt verbauen. Aber das steht dann so in den Spec, bevor bestellt wird.

Wisst ihr was? Wir lassen das 32er und alle die unbedingt ein 30er wollen, die kaufen sich in 4 Wochen dieses Teil von uns:




 

 
Das gibt´s sogar bis auf 28 runter, hat eine optimierte Kettenlinie von kanpp unter 49mm, kostet weniger als ein Blatt vom originalen Kurbelhersteller und spart auch noch mindestens 50g im Vergleich zur Spider+Blatt Variante, weil direkt mit der Kurbel verschraubt. Können wir uns darauf einigen? 

Ansonsten:  Ich muss euch jetzt (leider) sagen, dass das Thema 32 oder 30 jetzt von unserer Seite aus beendet ist. Es bleibt bei 32.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (10. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich sagte es schon öfters: "Friss oder stirb" heißt die Devise bei solch einem Deal.
> ...
> Wisst ihr was? Wir lassen das 32er und alle die unbedingt ein 30er wollen, die kaufen sich in 4 Wochen dieses Teil von uns:
> 
> ...



Bestens!!
Danke und Griass - JvS


----------



## bikerhiker (10. September 2014)

ignore me


----------



## bikerhiker (10. September 2014)

cool sacki, dass Du Dir eine solche Mühe gibst zu antworten und den Sachverhalt so ausführlich erklärst, was Du zumindest meinetwegen nicht hättest tun müssen. Jetzt ist alles klar. Vielen Dank, auch für das Kettenblätter Angebot [edit:, das hervorragend ist]


----------



## sPiediNet (10. September 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich will was hören; Action. Sascha



Dieser Thread gefällt dir anscheinend gut ...welches Edison Evo hast du dir denn bestellt? ...Spass beiseite
Nein, würde mich nur wundernehmen was du für ein Bezug zu Bionicon hast? ...wehmut an vergangene gute Zeiten ..mit der G1?
ist so eine Hassliebe zu dieser Marke ..nicht?

Erzähl mal.. 

peace.. ist alles nur freundlich gemeint


----------



## slash-sash (10. September 2014)

Klaro, Smalltalk gehört ja zu nem Wartezimmer, gell?
Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich den Thread in der Tat sehr unterhaltsam. 
Meine Erfahrungen mit der G1 sind überschaubar. Mit der G2 grausam. In diesem Zusammenhang trifft das Wort Hassliebe sehr gut. Hass auf die Gabel, Liebe zur Marke. 
Das ist aber auch der einzige Bezug, den ich zur Marke habe. Ansonsten ist es wie bei euch; man kennt den ein oder anderen der Firma  Immerhin beobachte ich die Marke schon seid 2004. irgendwo habe ich noch nen Foto vom Bike-Festival in Willingen. 
Was dir G1 Geschichte angeht habe ich halt meine Erfahrung weiter gegeben, genauso, wie in anderen Threads (z.B. Vergleich Alva/Fanes)



Sascha


PS: das beste bike für mich ist übrigens 650b mit 180mm


----------



## dj_evil (10. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das gibt´s sogar bis auf 28 runter, hat eine optimierte Kettenlinie von kanpp unter 49mm, kostet weniger als ein Blatt vom originalen Kurbelhersteller und spart auch noch mindestens 50g im Vergleich zur Spider+Blatt Variante, weil direkt mit der Kurbel verschraubt. *Können wir uns darauf einigen?*



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (10. September 2014)

@bionicon 
habt ihr den Direct Mount Guidering anfertigen lassen? BLABS deutet ja darauf hin. Finde ich genial und liegt genau im Trend wie z.B. bei E*thirteen.


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2014)

Wir (B-Labs/Bionicon) haben selbst eine neue Kettenblattlinie, die B-Rings konstruiert und designt und produzierne sie gerade.
Es wird sie als 32/34/36 mit 104er Lochkreis geben und als 28/30/32/34/36/38 in einer Direct Mount Variante, die direkt auf jede SRAM 2x10, 3x10, 1x11 Kurbel anstatt des Spiders montiert wird und dabei jeweils eine Kettenlinie von 49mm erzeugt.

Sie sollten in ca. einem Monat in allen Varianten verfügbar sein.
Funktionelle Features u.a. :
1. dick/dünn Zahnweite für verbesserten Kettenhalt
2. ovale Form für einen 2 Zähne leichteren Gang als Nennwert im "Weak-Spot" der Kurbelposition und somit deutlich runderes Gefühl beim Treten an Steigungen.
3. Das Gewinde für die Kettenblattschrauben ist in der 104er Version bereits im Kettenblatt integriert, somit entfällt die Fummelei mit den zweiteiligen  Kettenblattschrauben, die man ja doch immer nie gescheit auf oder zu bekommt.
Sie wurden ja auch schon hier bei mtb-news vor wenigen Wochen vorgestellt.


----------



## felixh. (10. September 2014)

etwas Offtopic hier - aber betrifft das Kettenblatt.


Habt ihr BB30 sowie GXP Direct Mount Ketteblätter in der Fertigung für Sram Kurbeln? Sind ja durchaus verschieden - oder täusche ich mich da... 
Wirds auch ein 26er geben - gerade das wäre ja gefragt da es derzeit da sonst nur Wolftooth gibt und die in der EU etwas teuer sind, für 28-34er Blätter gibts eh "tausend" Hersteller...


----------



## Sackmann (10. September 2014)

Das 28er ist prinzipiell ein 26er beim kritischen Durchmesser. 28 (-2/+2).
Für 28-34er Blätter gibts viele Hersteller, das ist richtig. Aber wenn du Kettenblätter mit nicht kreisrunder Form suchst + dick/dünn + guter Kettenlinie suchst, die dann auch nicht ultra teuer sein sollen, dann dünnt sich das Angebot sehr schnell sehr weit aus, und du landest erstmal unweigerlich bei uns. 
Die Kettenblätter sind für GXP Kurbeln vorgesehen und konstruiert. Wie sich das auf Kurbeln mit PF Lagerlösungen verhält weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Da gibt es ja unzälige verschiedene Varianten und Achslängen und und und... Und damit beschäftige ich mich nicht wirklich. Ich halte von dem gepressten Zeug nicht viel, da es immer wieder Probleme bei meinen Kumpels gibt, die den rotz in ihren Bikes haben. Und ich habe auch keinen Bock, das in Zukunft in unseren Bikes zu integrieren. Zumindest noch nicht. BSA Gewinde sind einfach zu handhaben und machen keine Probleme.


----------



## felixh. (10. September 2014)

Ich hätte auch lieber BSA als Pressfit. Aber wenn man halt ein Radel mit Pressfit hat - wird mans nicht ändern - nur um ein anderes Kettenblatt zu fahren... Grad neue Räder - also Räder die mit Sram 11fach kommen - sind doch sehr sehr oft BB30/BB90/PF92 - also allesamt Arten von Pressfit..


----------



## TheSpecialOne (10. September 2014)

Warum ich diesen Thread so geil finde? Weil ich es wirklich faszinierend finde, was ihr alles wisst. Respekt . Der Anteil technisch extrem versierter Biker (damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Fahrtechnik) bei BioniconKunden scheint überdurchschnittlich hoch zu sein. Ich musste erst mal nachlesen, was ein Spider ist. Gell, solche Leut´gibts auch noch. Oldie-Paul hat mit seiner Glosse den Käufertypus dem ich angehöre, sehr gut beschrieben. Die Kiste muß - und da gibts keine Kompromisse - optisch reinhauen - alles andere wird von mir als durchdacht und funktionierend vorausgesetzt. Ich hab mal grüne Flatpedals weggegeben, weil sie nicht zum Grün des Rahmendecals gepasst haben. Irgendwie schon mädchenmäßig  (sorry Mädels), aber da kenn´ ich einige von der Sorte. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Fortsetzung, da Leute wie ich dadurch an viele neue Infos herankommen. Nervig vielleicht manchmal für den Hersteller. aber billiger als teure Umfragen durch Meinungsforscher. Die ein oder andere Idee wird sicher in weitere Bikes, Komponenten etc. mit einfließen. See you.


----------



## BrandX (10. September 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> dafür reagierst du ganz schön kitzlig.
> Mir tun halt die Leute leid, die ein Superangebot auf die Beine stellen, das man annehmen kann oder es lassen kann, und NACHDEM es angenommen wurde mit unzufriedenen Kunden rumärgern dürfen, die das fertige Produkt nicht mal gesehen haben!


Wer solche"" Icons einsetzt,braucht sich nicht wundern,wenn die Luft dann etwas bleihaltiger wird.
Es ging hier lediglich um die Frage,warum man die weitaus größere Gruppe der 2/3x10 Fahrer bei der PreSale Aktion nicht mit einbezogen hat.
Und das völlig unabhängig davon,ob die Aktion nun beendet ist oder nicht.Man bekommt halt sonst nicht die Möglichkeit,mal mit dem
Hersteller direkt in Kontakt zu treten.Wenn ich mir jetzt schon wieder die ganze Diskussion nach der richtigen Kettenblattgröße bei 1x11
anschaue,zeigt es doch nur,das dieses Wunderwerk der Technik nicht das Allheilmittel sein kann.Man wird halt das Gefühl nicht los,das man
dieses System mit aller Macht in den Markt drängen möchte.Warum das so ist,kann sich jeder denken,der sich ein wenig auskennt.Jahrelang
ging es mit der Anzahl der Gänge nur nach oben und wer heute noch ne 7 oder 8fach fuhr,wurde nur noch milde belächelt.Aber hat sich da 
irgend jemand über den Umwerfer aufgeregt?Wohl die wenigsten.Als Vorteil wurde nur immer die größere Bandbreite genannt.Plötzlich ist
jedoch wieder weniger mehr und das macht bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch Sinn.Solange die Bandbreite nicht darunter leidet.Und ich
glaube,das sehen die meisten Hobbybiker,die vielleicht nur ein Bike für Alles in Garage stehen haben,genau so.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MixL (10. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Kettenblätter sind für GXP Kurbeln vorgesehen und konstruiert. Wie sich das auf Kurbeln mit PF Lagerlösungen verhält weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Da gibt es ja unzälige verschiedene Varianten und Achslängen und und und...


Ich habe kürzlich den Spider aus einer SRAM X0 2x Kurbel mit BB30- Standard auf eine XO 2x Kurbel mit GXP- Standard umgebaut. Hat problemlos funktioniert und fährt sich gut an meinem Reed...


----------



## MixL (10. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da ich eh 2x10 fahren werde, ist mir das sowieso egal


Und um zu diesem Thema auch noch meinen Senf zu geben: ich fahre eine 2x- Kurbel 22,36 in Kombi mit einer 11-36 Kasette bei 26", damit lassen sich bei ausreichender Kondition Steigungen um die 25% mit einem ca. 14kg Reed "verhältnissmäßig" entspannt fahren. Für mich ist 2- fach eindeutig die bessere Alternative (muss allerdings zugeben noch nie 1x getestet zu haben).


----------



## felixh. (10. September 2014)

MixL schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich den Spider aus einer SRAM X0 2x Kurbel mit BB30- Standard auf eine XO 2x Kurbel mit GXP- Standard umgebaut. Hat problemlos funktioniert und fährt sich gut an meinem Reed...


Man sieht halt dass andere Hersteller bei SRAM Kurbeln unterschiedliche Blätter für BB30 vs GXP anbieten - denke da gibts zumindest bei XX1 Kurbel eine Inkompatibität - wie die sich äußert keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (14. September 2014)

Mich interessiert noch ob die EVOs (mit der Metric Gabel) mit Spacern unter dem Vorbau ausgeliefert werden, und wenn ja dann welche Höhe. Ich säge lieber nachträglich nochmal das Schaftrohr ab. Sorry falls die Frage schon gestellt wurde.

Gruß

ABBiker


----------



## Sackmann (14. September 2014)

Ich denke wir werden bei jedem Bike zunächst mindestens 2x10mm Spacer verbauen, wenn nicht ausdrücklich anders gewünscht, denn abgesägt ist schnell, länger machen nicht so wirklich, da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht


----------



## ABBiker (14. September 2014)

Super, das klingt gut. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## steffpro (15. September 2014)

Bei mtb-news ist ja ein Bericht über Bionicon Neuheiten. So auch über ein neues Hinterachssystem. Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob dieses in einen Evo Hinterbau eingebaut ist. Kommen die Evos schon mit diesem neuen System oder war das nur für die Produkt-Präsentation so verbaut?


----------



## Sackmann (15. September 2014)

Das EVO wird nicht von Anfang an mit diesem System kommen. Es könnte zwar jede normale Nabe mit 142x12 verwendet werden, aber für uns als Bionicon macht es wenig Sinn, diese Naben-Achs-Einheit alleine durchzusetzen. Aber wir sprechen mit Firmen, die interessiert sind, und dann kann so etwas unter Umständen ganz schnell gehen...


----------



## JvS-105 (15. September 2014)

Edit: Post hat sich erledigt


----------



## hulster (15. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das EVO wird nicht von Anfang an mit diesem System kommen. Es könnte zwar jede normale Nabe mit 142x12 verwendet werden, aber für uns als Bionicon macht es wenig Sinn, diese Naben-Achs-Einheit alleine durchzusetzen. Aber wir sprechen mit Firmen, die interessiert sind, und dann kann so etwas unter Umständen ganz schnell gehen...



Auch das Best-Bike-Ever nicht, trotz Novatec LRS?


----------



## Sackmann (15. September 2014)

Ich kann Novatec fragen, ob sie mal kurz für uns wegen 50 vorbestellter edison EVO 180/26" (denn nur da verbauen wir den Diablo) einen Satz komplett neuer Seriennaben auflegen. Ich sag dir dann Bescheid, wenn ich News habe.
. 
. 
. 
Ich habe News: Klappt nicht! Schade! Naja man kanns ja mal versuchen.


----------



## hulster (15. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich kann Novatec fragen, ob sie mal kurz für uns wegen 50 vorbestellter edison EVO 180/26" (denn nur da verbauen wir den Diablo) einen Satz komplett neuer Seriennaben auflegen. Ich sag dir dann Bescheid, wenn ich News habe.
> .
> .
> .
> Ich habe News: Klappt nicht! Schade! Naja man kanns ja mal versuchen.



Oooch - die Jungs sind flexibel. Sag ma "Bitte, Bitte" dann machen die das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. September 2014)

So - um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, war ich gestern noch bei Bionicon zwecks probefahrt. 
... ne eigentlich nicht um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, sondern weil ich vorher wegen AlpX keine Zeit hatte, da ich 700km Anfahrt habe.
Nen Bike kaufen ganz ohne Probefahrt, ist nun doch nicht meins. Sonst hätte ich mich ggf. jetzt schon mal um jemand kümmern können, der meine Vertrag übernimmt. Aber vorweg - natürlich nicht nötig. Die Bikes sind TOP 

Ich hab nen Best-Bike-Ever in M mit nem 27,5 160mm in L verglichen (da nur in L verfübgbar). Außerdem hatte das 27,5 die X01 und ein kleines Highlight, aber dazu später mehr.

Ich war erstaunt, wie unterschiedlich die Bikes waren. Natürlich kamen hier einige Punkte zusammen. Andere Laufradgröße, Rahmengröße und Federweg. So standen mir eigentlich die beiden extremsten Ausprägungen gegenüber. Gleichzeitig zeigen die Unterschiede, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist das Modell in so vielen Varianten anzubieten, weil sie auch wirklich anders fahren.
Mit dem 27,5er, dass ich als zweites getestet habe, kam ich auf Anhieb viel besser zurecht. Aber wieso? - Weil es meinem Jetzigen (29er Trailbike, PYGA Oneten mit 140mm Pike) viel ähnlicher ist. Das 27,5er ist deutlich laufruhiger und fehlerverzeihender. Das liegt für mich an den größeren Laufrädern und der größeren Länge.
Das Best-Bike-Ever ist deutlich agiler und muß aktiver gefahren werden. Für dieses Bike hatte ich mich auch entschieden, und das war auch gut so. Ich möchte meine Fahrtechnik nämlich noch deutlich in diese (aktivere) Richtung weiterentwickeln.
Es gibt natürlich noch weitere Unterschiede. Ich finde die G2s auch besser als die Metric, wobei man natürlich auch bedenken muss, dass nicht genug Zeit war, alles optimal abzustimmen und die Metric natürlich 160 hatte. ABER keine Sorge die Metric ist eine gute Gabel.
Mit der G2s ist Bionicon schon ein echtes Sahnestückchen gelungen und mit ihren Einstellmöglichkeiten wohl an jeden Geschmack anzupassen.
Weiterer Unterschied - Durch den geringeren Federweg und das ruhigere Fahrverhalten kann mit dem 27,5er 160 in der Ebene und am Berg mehr Druck machen. Wem das wichtig ist......
Nun zum kleinen Highlight. Sackmann meinte testen zu müssen, ob ich ein kleines Detail bemerke. Habe ich!!!  Test erfolgreich bestanden.
Das 27,5er hatte nämlich schon das neue Kettenblatt. Oh Mann Leute - ich hatte erst das Gefühl mit einem kaputten Antrieb zu fahren, so ruckelte das. ABER oh Wunder, schon nach 1 km fühlte es sich deutlich runder an und am Ende der Tour bemerkte ich den Unterschied übehaupt nicht mehr. Aber am Berg konnte man in der Bewegung merken, dass der Tritt an den entsprechenden Stellen wirklich etwas leichter war. Rechnerisch mag das dann, wie von Sackmann in seiner Beschreibung angegeben, wie 2 Zähne kleineres Blatt sein, in der Praxis aber nicht so deutlich. Aber soviel, dass ich mir auf jeden Fall dieses Kettenblatt zulegen werde. Dadurch kann ich von der Kraft her die fehlenden Zähne in Richtung klein ein wenig ausgleichen und muss trotzdem bei den großen Gängen, da ja die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit im Bezug auf TF von der Zähnezahl abhängt, keinen Nachteil hinnehmen.
Übrigens - das von mir gefahrene KB hatte 32 Zähne. Das finde am 27,5er schon ziemlich grenzwertig, obwohl ich gerade nen AlpX hinter mir habe und am Berg ziemlich fit bin. Das heißt nicht, dass man steile Sachen nicht hochkommt. Aber wenn es darum geht in längeren steilen Abschnitten noch entspannt Kurbeln zu können, lässt man hier ordentlich Körner.
So - und jetzt bitte ein Zeitsprung. Bike da.
.... ich schmeiß schon mal den Flux-Kompensator an.


----------



## ABBiker (21. September 2014)

@hultser: Der Bericht macht es nicht leichter die Wartezeit zu überbrücken .

Über die Metric habe ich gelesen, dass stand Mai/ Juni noch gar keine Metric mit dem Offset von 46 mm (für 27,5") produziert wurden (http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/x-fusion-metric-885724-5.html#post11228405). Verfügen die Test EVOs also über Gabeln mit 42 mm Offset (eigentlich für 26" gedacht), oder sind mittlerweile beide Versionen erhältlich und auch schon in den Testbikes verbaut?

Ob man (oder besser gesagt ich) die 4 mm Differenz wirklich merkt .

Gruß

ABBiker


----------



## damage0099 (21. September 2014)

@hulster: Hasts denn noch zum 'special-price' gekriegt?


----------



## hulster (21. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @hulster: Hasts denn noch zum 'special-price' gekriegt?



Ich leitete ein:  "Um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen....." sprich ich habe schon im Rahmen der Aktion bestellt.


----------



## sPiediNet (22. September 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Über die Metric habe ich gelesen, dass stand Mai/ Juni noch gar keine Metric mit dem Offset von 46 mm (für 27,5") produziert wurden



Die Original Metric hat auch keine Bionicon Kartuschen, wie auch der Magura Dämpfer nicht mit dem Original verglichen werden kann.


----------



## ABBiker (22. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die Original Metric hat auch keine Bionicon Kartuschen, wie auch der Magura Dämpfer nicht mit dem Original verglichen werden kann.


Das mit der Kartusche ist schon richtig, aber für mich klingt das so als hätte X-Fusion noch keine Stand-/ Tauchrohreinheit mit dem 46er Offset produziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (22. September 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Das mit der Kartusche ist schon richtig, aber für mich klingt das so als hätte X-Fusion noch keine Stand-/ Tauchrohreinheit mit dem 46er Offset produziert.


Ich denke, viele Hersteller werden das Offset gar nicht oder noch nicht anpassen, weil das Casting für 26 und 27,5 verwendet werden kann. Wie sich die 4mm auf den Nachlauf auswirken


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2014)

Wir verwenden bei unseren Bikes momentan für die Testbikes eine Gabel mit 26" Standrohreinheit, da davon zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch keine 27.5mm Variante verfügbar war.
Die Metrics für 26" und 27.5 unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Standrohreinheit, die bei der 27.5 Version 4mm mehr Offset hat und zusätzlich 5mm höher baut.


----------



## ABBiker (23. September 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung. Dann hoffe ich X-Fusion liefert die 27,5" Version rechtzeitig (genauso wie alle Anderen Zulieferer) damit der pünktlichen Auslieferung unserer EVOs nichts im Wege steht.


----------



## JvS-105 (23. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage vom MTB-Einsteiger:
können die Bremshebel / Handpumpen bei der SRAM Guide RSC ohne Weiteres von Rechts nach Links vertauscht werden? 
Als Motorradfahrer mag ich die Vorderbremse nicht mit Links betätigen ;-)

Die SRAM-Heimseite spricht von "beidhändig" - gehe also davon aus, dass es Schnitzel ist, auf welcher Seite eine Handpumpe montiert wird. Sehe ich das richtig?

Danke und viele Grüsse - JvS


----------



## Sackmann (23. September 2014)

Richtig. Dauert keine 2 Minuten.


----------



## JvS-105 (23. September 2014)

Bestens  Dankeschön!!


...ich denke sowieso mit dem Knie
(Joseph Beuys)


----------



## luCYnger (23. September 2014)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage vom MTB-Einsteiger:
> können die Bremshebel / Handpumpen bei der SRAM Guide RSC ohne Weiteres von Rechts nach Links vertauscht werden?
> Als Motorradfahrer mag ich die Vorderbremse nicht mit Links betätigen ;-)



herrlich, so praktische Anbauteile serienmässig gleich dran 
ich freu mich schon soo fürchterlich 

... und erst 1 Monat Wartezeit überlebt...   das wird noch hart


----------



## JvS-105 (24. September 2014)

.. wieder ein Tag weniger ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2014)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> .. wieder ein Tag weniger ;-)


sicher?


----------



## JvS-105 (24. September 2014)

sicher ;-)
die grosse unbekannte Zahl minus 1 *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (29. September 2014)

auf FB entdeckt, der neue Hobel von Ralf (MTB-Active Tenerife):





Erhöht schwer die Vorfreude und wäre als Serien-Farbvariante auch nicht so schlecht. 

greez guru


----------



## VAN HALEN (29. September 2014)

Mit dem raw finish wären die angepeilten 200 Vorbestellungen bestimmt erreicht worden.


----------



## Sackmann (29. September 2014)

Das was ihr da seht ist sicherlich kein raw finish. Das Ding ist poliert! 
Und ich möchte nur mal so kurz in die Runde fragen: 
Wieviele von euch haben denn schonmal einen "raw" Rahmen gesehen, beziehungsweise über längere Zeit gefahren?


----------



## sPiediNet (29. September 2014)

GT Zaskar 1996 ...gefühlte 100 Jahre gefahren


----------



## ABBiker (29. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> GT Zaskar ...


 Dieses Beispiel wollte ich auch bringen. Damals nannte GT das "ball burnished". Aber ich dachte immer da war noch Klarlack drauf. Ganz roh würde ich nicht unbedingt wollen, aber klar lackiert, bzw. farblos gepulvert hätte ich vielleicht bestellt wenn es zur Wahl gestanden hätte.


----------



## Sackmann (29. September 2014)

Und wenn ich jetzt anmerken darf: GT Zaskar 1996 ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht raw.


----------



## bolg (29. September 2014)

Ist Alu im Rohzustand nicht UV-Empfindlich und somit Korrosionsanfällig? Ich dachte die Rahmen sind gar nicht Raw, sondern Oberflächenbehandelt (lackiert, poliert und was es da sonst noch alles gibt)?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. September 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Ist Alu im Rohzustand nicht UV-Empfindlich und somit Korrosionsanfällig?


Oh nein. Aluminium reflektiert UV ausgezeichnet.
Und Alu ist i.a. durch die eigene Oxidschicht sehr gut geschützt. Als Eloxal wird sie noch etwas dicker ausgeprägt. Die Farben entstehen dann durch Fremdmetalle.


----------



## Sackmann (29. September 2014)

Ja, und wer hat jetzt schonmal einen raw Rahmen gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (29. September 2014)

Hatte früher mal einen "Raw"-Alumast fürs Segelboot, da härter als mit Eloxal und zudem leichter.
Darfst halt keine weißen Klamotten tragen und ab und zu sollte man die Hände waschen... 

Aber zurück zu Bionicon, wie ist den der Rahmen vom Ironwood behandelt?
An den Scheuerstellen duch Leitungen siehts jedenfalls noch genauso aus wie in der "Umgebung".
Und so wie beim Ironwood meinen es wohl die Mitschreiber wenn sie "raw" schreiben.


----------



## sPiediNet (29. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt anmerken darf: GT Zaskar 1996 ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht raw.


da war so ein Lack drauf...
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=138367 ..sah so aus.


----------



## Sackmann (29. September 2014)

@Votec Tox : 
Das mit dem "härter als mit Eloxal" verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Bitte um Erläuterung.

Das Ironwood ist gebürstet und klarlackiert. Und wenn das die meisten mit "raw" meinen, dann ist das eben nicht "raw". 
Raw bedeutet für mich blankes Aluminium, ggf. sogar mit Anlauffarben vom Schweißen, ohne große Nachbehandlung durch Schleifen oder Bürsten oder Polieren, eben fast so wie er aus der Farbik kommt ohne schützende Eloxal- oder Lackschicht. 
Wenn wir jetzt dem vielfachen Wunsch eines "RAW" Rahmens nachkommen würden und einen solchen machen, dann würde 3 Monate nach dem Ausliefern bei uns die Email- und Telefonleitungen heiß laufen, weil der Rahmen nämlich ganz und gar nicht mehr so aussieht, wie am Anfang und Kunden fragen, was das denn für bescheidene Qualität ist. 
Wenn Leute vom bekannten Intense, Canyon, Knolly, oder ähnlichem "raw" sprechen, dann bedeutet das mindestens:
Gestrahlt, gebürstet, Klarlackiert. 

Ich bin über ein Jahr lang einen blanken Superhuttle-Rahmen gefahren. Das gehört viel Pflege und regelmäßiges Bürsten dazu, damit das schön bleibt, sofern man nicht auf den used-Look steht.  Am Ende habe ich ihn klar eloxieren lassen, damit ist der große Pflegeaufwand zumindest gegessen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. September 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hatte früher mal einen "Raw"-Alumast fürs Segelboot, da härter als mit Eloxal und zudem leichter.


Was ist dann "raw"? Aluminiumoxide (Korund, Saphir) sind sehr harten Substanzen, ... oder war das nur ein Verkaufsargument?


----------



## Votec Tox (29. September 2014)

Mit "raw" meinte ich dasselbe wie Sackmann, eine unbehandelte Oberfläche.
Die Aluprofile für Masten können entweder unbehandelt sein oder meist eloxiert oder lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet.
Unbehandelt haben sie die volle Aluwandstärke und sind minimal härter/steifer im Biegeverhalten als eloxierte Masten, das ist von Vorteil und sie sind leichter als beschichtete Masten, wurde aber nur bei Regattamasten so gemacht, denn - vor allen Dingen in Verbindung mit Salzwasser - mußte man sie auch pflegen oder man bekam viele schwarze Spuren auf Kleidung, Segel usw. Nun gibt es zum Glück Carbonmasten oder Hightech-Holzmasten und das schmuddelige Aluzeugs spielt kaum noch eine Rolle.
So, nun Gute Nacht - die Live Übertragung der Rampage ist zu Ende


----------



## mtb-active (29. September 2014)

RAW schaut nur "neu" gut aus. Beim poliertem Alu kann man( n) immer wieder nachbessern, selbst wenn man es übelste im Schotter versenkt. Gscheite  Bohrmaschine , Polierset, eine Kiste Tegernseer und schon schaut's wieder aus wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (29. September 2014)

Sind die eloxierten Masten dünnwandiger? Und wenn ja, warum? 
Und warum sie härter sind erschließt sich mir auch noch nicht. Unbehandeltes Aluminium ist nämlich eigentlich alles andere als hart. Und genau deswegen macht man ja eigentlich eine Eloxierung.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. September 2014)

Habe mich vermutlich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt, es geht nicht um die Oberflächenhärte sondern um das Biegeverhalten (weich oder steif ), das bei einem Mast für Segelboote eine große Rolle spielt.

Nimmt man nun zwei identische Aluprofile und eloxiert eins davon, dann ist das unbehandelte geringfügig steifer.
Da diese Aluprofile für ihre ununterstützte Längen (Verstagung) ziemlich dünnwandig sind, ist dies tatsächlich zu bemerken.
Ich habe mir das so erklären lassen, daß beim Eloxieren ja nichts aufgetragen wird, sondern die oberste Schicht umgewandelt wird und nicht so zur Festigkeit beiträgt wie das unbehandelte Alu. Die natürliche Oxidschicht von unbehandeltem Alu sei viel dünner als der eloxierte Teil.
Und ein Schutzlack wird auch nicht aufgetragen, da das wiederum zu schwer ist, man bedenke den großen Einfluß von ein paar Gramm auf Grund des hohen Höhenschwerpunktes eines Mastes.
Aber das sind Auswüchse aus der Carbonfreien Zeit - bzw. spielt nur noch in den Bootsklassen eine Rolle bei denen Carbon nicht erlaubt ist.

Und ist beim Rahmenbau bestimmt völlig egal, aber im Wartezimmer kann man ja auch "über den Tellerrand rüber quatschen"


----------



## guruW (30. September 2014)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Gscheite  Bohrmaschine , Polierset, eine Kiste Tegernseer und schon schaut's wieder aus wie neu



verwendest du das Tegernseer zur Kühlung der Schleifstelle??? 

greez guru


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das so erklären lassen, daß beim Eloxieren ja nichts aufgetragen wird, sondern die oberste Schicht umgewandelt wird und nicht so zur Festigkeit beiträgt wie das unbehandelte Alu. Die natürliche Oxidschicht von unbehandeltem Alu sei viel dünner als der eloxierte Teil.


Das ist natürlich alles richtig. Übrigens findet man hier sehr schöne verständliche Erklärungen zum Eloxieren.
Wenn bei einem Alu-Mast die Wandstärke 1mm wäre, dann wären bei einer Eloxalschicht von 20µm (Schiffbau) gerade einmal 2% der Dicke vermindert elastisch. Ich sehe da für die Regatta eher einen mentalen Vorteil. Das ist halt wie bei 27,5. 


> Und ist beim Rahmenbau bestimmt völlig egal, aber im Wartezimmer kann man ja auch "über den Tellerrand rüber quatschen"


Man muss sich sogar mit allen Krankheitsgeschichten befassen. Das ist ein Teil der Diagnose, Therapie und des Krankheitsgewinns überhaupt. Und anschließend infiziert man sich für eine neue Anschaffung.
Btw, ich bin doch sehr betrübt, dass ich keinerlei Hilfe für meine in Zitat #335 beschriebene schwerwiegende Entscheidung bekomme.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. September 2014)

@Oldie-Paul: Die Style-Polizei sagt schwarz (bringt Ruhe rein) oder zur Not noch silber, rot paßt nie perfekt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul: Die Style-Polizei sagt schwarz (bringt Ruhe rein) oder zur Not noch silber, rot paßt nie perfekt.


Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2014)

@Votec Tox : Also ich sage jetzt einfach mal, dass bei einem Mast eine höhere Steifigkeit aufgrund einer Nicht-Eloxierung nicht "tatsächlich spürbar" ist, wie du sagst. Ich will da jetzt nicht klugscheißern, da ich kein Fachmann im Segelbootbau bin, aber da du dir das ja selbst hast erklären lassen, behaupte ich  jetzt einfach, dass dir da jemand ziemlichen Quatsch erzählt hat. Eine Schichtdicke von 20µm wäre schon relativ dick. Und diese Schicht wächst nicht nur in das Material sondern auch zu etwa 30% ihrer Gesamtdicke nach außen. Wenn du also ne Schichtdicke von 20 Mü hast, dann gehen grob 15 ins Material und 5 nach außen. Dein "Außendurchmesser" des Profils würde also auch wachsen.

Machen wir also kleines Beispiel:
Aluminiumrohr mit 20x18 mm (20mm Außendurchmesser mit 1mm Wandstärke)
Nehmen wir jetzt an, die Schichtdicke würde *überhaupt nicht* zur Biegesteifigkeit beitragen, quasi so als wie wenn die Eloxalschicht vom Material abgetragen wird. Dann beträgt der Außendurchmesser noch 19,96mm und der Innendurchmesser wächst auf 18,04mm.
Rechnen wir uns jetzt das Flächenträgheitsmoment für diese beiden Querschnitte aus (eloxiert und nicht eloxiert), so stellen wir also fest, dass das eloxierte Rohr noch immer 96% der Steifigkeit eines uneloxierten Rohres hat. (Ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht verrechnet)
Wir nehmen allerdings gerade an, dass
1. die Eloxalschicht komplett abgetragen wird (anstatt in Wirklichkeit Material aufzutragen)
2. Aluminiumoxid überhaupt keine mechanischen Eigenschaften hat und somit keine Steifikeit besitzt (was auch alles andere als richtig ist)

Damit würde ich also nun behaupten, dass ein spürbarer Stiefigkeitsgewinn ins Reich der Theorien zurückgewiesen werden kann. Je kleiner die Wandstärke, desto tendentiell mehr Einfluss hat die Eloxalschicht natürlich, aber ich denke ein Rohr mit 1mm Wandstärke auf 20mm Durchmesser ist schon ziemlich dünnwandig. Was werden denn da für Rohre verwendet?

Vielleicht gibt´s ja auch noch andere Faktoren, die das beeinflussen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am Eloxal liegt.
Vielleicht ist´s ja auch einfach tu teuer, weil solche Maste relativ lang sind und ein geegnetes Bad einfach richtig Geld kostet?

@Oldie-Paul : Natürlich schwarze Pedale!


----------



## bolg (30. September 2014)

@Oldie-Paul: bei der zugrunde liegenden Farbkombi des Rades bleibt dir gelb oder gold. Alles andere verstößt gegen die Genfer Konventionen


----------



## slowbeat (30. September 2014)

guruW schrieb:


>


WOW, sehr schick! Poliertes Alu ist einfach zeitlos.


----------



## 4mate (30. September 2014)

Die vielen Schwalbe Aufkleber stoßen mir sauer auf 
Ich hoffe die sind nicht "serienmäßig ab Werk"?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul: bei der zugrunde liegenden Farbkombi des Rades bleibt dir gelb oder gold. Alles andere verstößt gegen die Genfer Konventionen


Ist das nicht aber ein unerlaubter Gebrauch staatlicher Symbole oder gilt das nur für eine festgelegte RAL-Farbkombination? Und wenn, müsste ich dann auch goldene Schaltröllchen einbauen oder doch rote, weil ja die Kettenstrebe schon Gelb enthält? Jetzt hast du mich wieder völlig durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2014)

Fahrt mit der Karre bis sie dreckig ist, putzt sie nicht, habt spaß damit und klopft ab und zu den festgesetzten Dreck ab, damit das Gewicht nicht überhand nimmt!


----------



## Votec Tox (30. September 2014)

@Sackmann: Normalerweise sind sie immer eloxiert, hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun.
Sicherlich spielt die Psyche dabei eine Rolle. Eine Charge gleicher Aluprofile - egal ob eloxiert oder unbehandelt - wird für Regattamasten immer durchgemessen und da sind die Werte nie gleich, also selbst da gibt es Abweichungen, somit läßt es Spielraum für solche Wunschinterpretationen und früher empfand man eben unbehandelte und aufpolierte Alumasten als Zeichen für Schnelligkeit,
ist wohl wie mit Einfachkurbeln  ja, ja ich vergleiche Äpfel mit Birnen, weiß ich!
Zu Deiner Frage was für Profile, hängt natürlich vom Boot ab, aber z.B. bei Außenabmessungen eines Profilquerschnitts von (132x75)mm beträgt Wandstärke zwischen 1,8mm bis 3,5mm, je nachdem wo am Profilquerschnitt.

Und wieder OnTopic, das polierte Evo gefällt mir auch gut, wobei ich finde, die "bunten Seriendinger" erkennt man leichter als Bionicon.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Sackmann... Und wieder OnTopic, das polierte Evo gefällt mir auch gut, wobei ich finde, die "bunten Seriendinger" erkennt man leichter als Bionicon.


Aber nicht, wenn du dich an damage0099 Empfehlungen hältst, es sei denn, du kaufst ein neues Bike, wenn das alte dreckig ist.


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt eins in 'RAW', also richtig 'RAW'.
Ohne Lack etc.
Gefällt mir garnicht, sorry.
Ich will mein gelb-rotes Bike, das nach 2 Wochen schön hergenommen aussieht, wie ein braun-eloxiertes Supershuttle !


----------



## bolg (30. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist das nicht aber ein unerlaubter Gebrauch staatlicher Symbole oder gilt das nur für eine festgelegte RAL-Farbkombination? Und wenn, müsste ich dann auch goldene Schaltröllchen einbauen oder doch rote, weil ja die Kettenstrebe schon Gelb enthält? Jetzt hast du mich wieder völlig durcheinander gebracht.


 
Nicht wirklich, denn wenn du dir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt, wirst du merken, dass sich in dieser farblichen Abfolge eine optische Resonanz spiegelt, die Ihresgleichen sucht - einfach Perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 151460 (30. September 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Votec Tox : Also ich sage jetzt einfach mal, dass bei einem Mast eine höhere Steifigkeit aufgrund einer Nicht-Eloxierung nicht "tatsächlich spürbar" ist, wie du sagst. Ich will da jetzt nicht klugscheißern, da ich kein Fachmann im Segelbootbau bin, aber da du dir das ja selbst hast erklären lassen, behaupte ich  jetzt einfach, dass dir da jemand ziemlichen Quatsch erzählt hat. Eine Schichtdicke von 20µm wäre schon relativ dick. Und diese Schicht wächst nicht nur in das Material sondern auch zu etwa 30% ihrer Gesamtdicke nach außen. Wenn du also ne Schichtdicke von 20 Mü hast, dann gehen grob 15 ins Material und 5 nach außen. Dein "Außendurchmesser" des Profils würde also auch wachsen.
> 
> Machen wir also kleines Beispiel:
> Aluminiumrohr mit 20x18 mm (20mm Außendurchmesser mit 1mm Wandstärke)
> ...



der Grund ist trivial - zumindestens bei meiner X-Yacht.
Das im Mast verwendete hochlegierte Aluminium läßt sich nicht so schön eloxieren - deshalb werden diese gerne lackiert.
Jetzt muß man aber wissen, das man ungefähr jedes Kilo im Masten mit ca. 4 Kilo Ballast im Kiel ausgleichen muß.
da kann einiges an lack zusammenkommen. Bei einer Rennyacht möchte man natürlich möglichst wenig Gewicht haben.


----------



## JvS-105 (30. September 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> WOW, sehr schick! Poliertes Alu ist einfach zeitlos.



Schönes Teil..


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. Oktober 2014)

Interessant das die schlichte Bewertung einer bestimmten Farbkombi zu einer Diskussion über Masten an Segelschiffen führt. Letztlich bleibt auch aus meiner Sicht festzuhalten, daß das Teil einfach gut aussieht. Ob jetzt raw oder lackiert oder poliert oder eloxiert ist doch für die meisten eigentlich egal. Durch das ruhige Silber kommt die schwarze Gabel besonders gut zur Geltung. Das ist Fakt und für zukünftige Käufer wie mich die nach Optik kaufen, entscheidend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-active (1. Oktober 2014)

Rot, schwarz, raw, poliert, fahren tun sie alle gleich gut. Ich wäre froh wenn ich ein rot-gelbes hätte Geschmäcker sind verschieden und man kann's nicht jedem Recht machen. Fragt doch mal bei Speiseeis nach ob ihr dort ne Extrawurst ( für >4000€) bekommt Ne, Spaß bei Seite die Mädels und Jungs bei Bionicon machen einen suuuuuuper guten Job. Wer's net mag kann sich ja was anderes kaufen.
Edison Evo!!!! Best Bile ever, ihr werde's lieben
PS. wieder ein Tag weniger

@4mate , was hast du gegen Schwalbe? Zu wenig Grip? Oder bist du einfach zu schnell für die Reifen


----------



## Promontorium (2. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Die vielen Schwalbe Aufkleber stoßen mir sauer auf
> Ich hoffe die sind nicht "serienmäßig ab Werk"?!


Darf Dein GW in Rente oder ist der Wunsch nur theoretischer Natur?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Oktober 2014)

_Wir nennen es Produktionstransparenz ... und diese soll deine Wartezeit versüßen._

Allein das Gefühl, dass etwas geschieht, verkürzt die Wartezeit.
Dann einmal ein Bild von einer gelungenen Schweißnaht, der Entwurf eines Aufkleber etc.

Aber soll ich jetzt zu den schwarzen Pedalen graue Schuhe, passend zum Grau in der Kettenstrebe
oder schwarze Schuhe nehmen? Zuviel Schwarz geht, nicht, weil mein Bike Freund bereits total in
Schwarz unterwegs ist und deswegen extra ein Liteville fährt. Der Lenker ist doch auch schon
schwarz oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2014)

Fahr nackt...


----------



## bolg (2. Oktober 2014)

@Oldie-Paul
rote Schuhe natürlich, korrespondiert wunderbar mit dem Rest des Rades. Nur kein schwarz - alle anderen farblichen Akzente würden damit der tödlichen Langeweile übergeben!


----------



## luCYnger (2. Oktober 2014)

ich möchte meins in mattschwarz
und wenn schon Akzente sein sollen, dann meinetwegen in glänzend schwarz

... und mir is egal ob das langweilig is,
das ist zeitlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senfbrot (3. Oktober 2014)

...hätts auch am liebsten in Schwarz...  mal schaun, vielleicht wird ja "umlackiert" - brauche dann natürlich neue Bionicon Aufkleber für den Rahmen, man will ja Flagge zeigen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Fahr nackt...


Nein, nein, nein - ein Helm möcht schon sein!

Ah, ja, was gäbe es denn da für Farbvorschläge?


----------



## bolg (3. Oktober 2014)

Schwarz !!!


----------



## Felger (3. Oktober 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das was ihr da seht ist sicherlich kein raw finish. Das Ding ist poliert!
> Und ich möchte nur mal so kurz in die Runde fragen:
> Wieviele von euch haben denn schonmal einen "raw" Rahmen gesehen, beziehungsweise über längere Zeit gefahren?



Hier!

9 Monate ICB RnC - ohne Pflege. Ist speziell, aber mir hats gefallengefallen. Leider auch den Langfingern :-(


----------



## ABBiker (3. Oktober 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> 9 Monate ICB RnC - ohne Pflege. Ist speziell, aber mir hats gefallengefallen. Leider auch den Langfingern :-(


Oh, das ist scheiß. Tut mit leid für dich!

@Sackmann: Nur aus Interesse, warum verkauft ihr das EVO nicht auch als NBS mit 180 mm? Wäre doch mit der normalen Metric und den 180 Umlenkhebeln kein Problem, oder? Ob sich das gut verkaufen würde


----------



## Sackmann (3. Oktober 2014)

Ob sich das Bike gut verkaufen würde weiß ich nicht.
Wenn wir allerdings ein Bike IN DIESER Kategorie bauen, dann soll es aber auch noch ordentlich berghoch fahren. Schließlich ist es immer noch ein Bionicon. Das tut aber ein 180mm Bike nicht mehr, wenn es kein Bionicon-System hat. PUNKT!!! Das 160er NBS ist grenzwertig aber NOCH akzeptabel in der Bergaufperformance. Beim 180er kommt ich schon bestimmte Sachen nicht mehr hoch, ohne mich wirklich zu quälen. Ach ja: Bei berghoch beziehe ich mich auf Berge und keine Hügel. 
Und ich möchte da jetzt bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich weiß dass man mit nem Fanes oder nem Sonstwas ohne Absenkung mit 170mm noch easy >25% Steigungen stundenlang hügelhoch fahren kann. Wir haben aber andere Ansprüche.
Das NBS hat aus diesem Grunde auch eine Gabel ohne Absenkung. Wenn jemand meint, er braucht kein Bionicon-System, dann braucht er auch keine Alibi Absenkung von 30mm. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Das NBS ist ein Zugeständnis an potentielle Kunden, die ein Bionicon-System nicht wollen (oder tatsächlich nicht brauchen), welche aber prinzipiell ein "normales" Bionicon fahren würden. Ein 180er NBS wäre ein Bike, das keiner von uns fahren würde. Und deswegen gibt es das nicht.


----------



## ABBiker (5. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Ich wollte damit auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen. Die Frage hat sich für mich aufgedrängt, weil ihr mit dem Edison EVO so einen variablen Rahmen habt und die Metric sowieso in euren 27.5 " Bikes verbaut. Von den Vorteilen des Bionicon Systems bin ich sowieso überzeugt, schließlich habe ich die 180 Version bestellt (auch wenn mir 160 natürlich reichen würden).


----------



## senfbrot (6. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Leidensgenossen

war am Wochenende in der Lenzerheide unterwegs und bin im Fahrradkeller im Kurhaus gleich mal auf einige Bionicons gestossen - das hat meine "Warte-Geduld" seitdem nicht gerade verbessert 

...und die gefahrene kleine Tour mit genialen Trails und einigen Uphill-Teilen am Samstag sowie der Bikepark am Sonntag hätten dem neuen Evo sicher auch gut zu Gesicht gestanden.... 

Euch gehts bestimmt als ähnlich 

..so weiterwarten


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Oktober 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> im Fahrradkeller im Kurhaus gleich mal auf einige Bionicons gestossen - das hat meine "Warte-Geduld" seitdem nicht gerade verbessert
> Euch gehts bestimmt als ähnlich



Nööööö, wir haben noch andere Bionicon´s im Fahradkeller stehen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ..so weiterwarten


Und wenn es mal ganz schlimm sein sollte, früher war es noch viel ärger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Oktober 2014)

Der B-Labs E-Ram am neuen Edison Evo ...in der aktuellen Word of MTB


----------



## JvS-105 (8. Oktober 2014)

World of MTB gekauft, Foto vom Bionicon betrachtet,
Sehnsucht auf's Frühjahr wieder ein bisschen befeuert .. *g*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2014)

Wurde dieses Comic in weiser Voraussicht gezeichnet, damit wir uns seelisch darauf einstimmen können?


----------



## JvS-105 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mensch.. um mir die Wartezeit auf's Frühjahr zu verkürzen, hab ich mir in meiner Verzweiflung jetzt noch ein Motorrad gekauft. Dafür muss ich nur bis nächsten Freitag warten, ist aushaltbar ;-)

Griass aus den Alpen,
JvS


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Oktober 2014)

Hihi, auch nicht schlecht! Was für eins?


----------



## senfbrot (31. Oktober 2014)

das nenn ich mal einen antizyklischen Kauf   

 ...mit dem Evo müssen die ersten Runden dann auch in der Kälte gedreht werden


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. November 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ...mit dem Evo müssen die ersten Runden dann auch in der Kälte gedreht werden


Wieso? Im März wird es doch wieder richtig warm. Trocken, Sonne, die schönste Zeit zum Biken. Sozusagen Flitterwochen.


----------



## senfbrot (1. November 2014)

März???  stand da nicht irgendwann mal was von Januar irgendwo?? ...


----------



## ABBiker (1. November 2014)

Ich hoffe auch auf Januar. Aber wie es im Allgemeinen mit Terminplänen so ist, glaube ich nicht so recht dran. Hoffe die Zulieferer können alle rechtzeitig liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. November 2014)

Sollte es schon im Januar kommen, kann man ja vorübergehend auf der Rolle fahren. Falls man es nicht aushielte!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. November 2014)

senfbrot schrieb:


> März???  stand da nicht irgendwann mal was von Januar irgendwo?? ...


Natürlich. Aber Pixelfelder sind wie ein Chamäleon.


----------



## senfbrot (1. November 2014)

..nix da Rolle. Dann wird direkt die Wintertauglichkeit geprüft


----------



## hulster (2. November 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Sollte es schon im Januar kommen, kann man ja vorübergehend auf der Rolle fahren. Falls man es nicht aushielte!



WAAATTTT???? 

GET IT D I R T Y !!!!!


----------



## Promontorium (2. November 2014)

Ich hatte natürlich diesen kleinen Kerl hier vergessen: !!!


----------



## JvS-105 (3. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hihi, auch nicht schlecht! Was für eins?



Meine erste Harley, eine Road King. Jetzt, wo die Tage kürzer und kälter werden, ist so ein Tourer ja genau die richtige Wahl *gg*
Freu mich ein bisschen 

Griass - JvS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. November 2014)

Viel Spass damit, eine Harley für den Herbst 
Und viel Spass beim Putzen 
Ich fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch aber eher Endurolastig.


----------



## damage0099 (4. November 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch auf Januar. Aber wie es im Allgemeinen mit Terminplänen so ist, glaube ich nicht so recht dran. Hoffe die Zulieferer können alle rechtzeitig liefern.



Ich glaube, das Hauptproblem wird der Rahmen sein incl. sämtlicher Adapter sein....
Hoffe aber auf ein Päckchen unter dem imaginären Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## sPiediNet (4. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hoffe aber auf ein Päckchen unter dem imaginären Weihnachtsbaum



Vermutlich wird es eher ein weiches Päckchen sein ....neues Pyjama oder Socken


----------



## damage0099 (4. November 2014)

Ich will aber was hartes!


----------



## hulster (4. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich will aber was hartes!



Ok - @Sackmann - Besteller @damage0099 möchte gerne eine Starrgabel und Federbein durch verschweißte Strebe ersetz haben..


----------



## steffpro (4. November 2014)

Ist mittlerweile eigentlich raus was für ein Vorbau verwendet wird? 

Hat auch schon jeder ein paar Pedale zum dranschrauben zu Hause liegen? Das ist ja eigentlich das einzige Bauteil was man noch braucht. Was für welche schraubt ihr so dran?

Was sonst ändert ihr noch am bike? Ich würde gern noch einen Taco dranmachen, damit das Kettenblatt länger heil bleibt falls der Förster wieder Amok gelaufen ist.


----------



## sPiediNet (4. November 2014)

Pedal: Chromag scarab in rot
Lenker: Chromag Fubars OSX
Kurbel: E*thirteen TRS Race
Kettenblatt: E*thirteen 28T directmount
LRS: Spank Spike/Hope Pro 2 EVO/Sapim CX-RAY
Reifen: noch nicht festgelegt
Sattel: erst mal den BC Sattel testen

....alles harte Sachen


----------



## hulster (4. November 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile eigentlich raus was für ein Vorbau verwendet wird?
> 
> Hat auch schon jeder ein paar Pedale zum dranschrauben zu Hause liegen? Das ist ja eigentlich das einzige Bauteil was man noch braucht. Was für welche schraubt ihr so dran?
> 
> Was sonst ändert ihr noch am bike? Ich würde gern noch einen Taco dranmachen, damit das Kettenblatt länger heil bleibt falls der Förster wieder Amok gelaufen ist.



Steht doch alles in der Spec-Liste.
Pedale? Werden bei mir wahrscheinlich Reverse The Black One werden.


----------



## steffpro (4. November 2014)

@sPiediNet Welches bike hast du denn bestellt? Warum tauschst du die Kurbel? Welche Spank Spike Felgen nimmst du. Die mit 28 oder 35 mm Breite?


----------



## steffpro (4. November 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Steht doch alles in der Spec-Liste.
> Pedale? Werden bei mir wahrscheinlich Reverse The Black One werden.



Der ursprünglich geplante Vorbau wird ja nicht mehr produziert. So hat es Sacki zumindest mal in irgendeinem Thread zum Evo geschrieben. Außerdem wird es einige geben die ihr Bike nicht im Auslieferungszustand belassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (4. November 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> @sPiediNet Welches bike hast du denn bestellt? Warum tauschst du die Kurbel? Welche Spank Spike Felgen nimmst du. Die mit 28 oder 35 mm Breite?



Spike 35 ..ich tausche die Kurbel a) weil ich ein Abnehmer für die SRAM Kurbel habe und b) weil die e*thirteen geil ist und das rot der Achse zu den Pedalen, Naben und Speichen Nippel passt. Bestellt habe ich das rote, S, 26", BC 180er Gabel

Nachtrag: Auch ein Grund für eine andere Kurbel ist, dass auf den Spider der SRAM X01 kein 28T passt. Vielleicht wird sich der Wechsel auf die e*thirteen TRS race etwas negativ auf die Kettenlinie auswirken ...kann ich aber erst ausmessen wenn sie montiert ist.


----------



## JvS-105 (4. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit, eine Harley für den Herbst
> Und viel Spass beim Putzen
> Ich fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch aber eher Endurolastig.



Mit der Enduro bzw. Supermoto hab ich mich dauernd gemault ;-)
Und ständig Sand und Erde aus Slipper und Stiefeln puhlen, das mag ich auf meine alten Tage nicht mehr..
obwohl - mit dem Evo wird's mich wieder erwischen *hihi*

Griass - JvS
antizyklischer Fahrzeugkäufer


----------



## damage0099 (10. November 2014)

....ob die ersten Rahmen schon zusammengebruzzelt sind....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....ob die ersten Rahmen schon zusammengebruzzelt sind....


Ja! Ich hatte gestern wieder so ein Ziehen in meinen alten Bruchstellen. Das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen, das Zukunftträchtiges passiert ist.


----------



## damage0099 (10. November 2014)

Hast du's gut, ich verspürte dieses Ziehen noch nicht => heißt wohl, daß 'mein' Rahmen besteht noch aus Stangenmaterial besteht.....


----------



## JvS-105 (10. November 2014)

Demnach müsste mein Rahmen schon geschweisst und eingestürzt sein, so wie mir heute alle Knochen weh tun *ggg*


----------



## Votec Tox (10. November 2014)

Warst Du Harley fahren?


----------



## JvS-105 (11. November 2014)

..allerdings 
hat mich gut durchgeschüttelt, der Big Twin


----------



## guruW (12. November 2014)

Der BIONICON Blog ist eröffnet!
http://evo.bionicon.com/category/alle/

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (12. November 2014)

Wie gefallen euch die neuen B-Labs announcement?
D-wie Deutsch wird es wohl nicht mehr geben?

...da ist auch noch ein neues Trigger System über den Schirm geflattert...


----------



## steffpro (12. November 2014)

Das ist doch eher ein Hebel für die Sattelstützenverstellung.


----------



## proschinger (14. November 2014)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/14...-up-and-bombs-downhill/#.VGXLOnt17cg.facebook
für die die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben


----------



## hulster (18. November 2014)

Mal nen kleines Detail

@Sackmann - Sind bei der Kurbel Unterlegscheiben für die Pedale dabei? Auf ne Carbon-Kurbel würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ohne montieren und bei den Pedalen sind in den seltensten Fällen welche dabei. 
....damit man sich ggf. vor Lieferung darum kümmern kann.


----------



## Lanzelott (18. November 2014)

Warum Carbon?
Die Kurbeln werden meines Wissens in der Alu- Variante ausgeliefert oder täusche ich mich da?
(obwohl ich die Carbon Variante natürlich auch gerne nehmen würde)


----------



## hulster (18. November 2014)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Warum Carbon?
> Die Kurbeln werden meines Wissens in der Alu- Variante ausgeliefert oder täusche ich mich da?
> (obwohl ich die Carbon Variante natürlich auch gerne nehmen würde)



Ooops - gibt es die in 2 Varianten?  (Edit: Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, finde X01 für 11-fach (nicht DH) nur eine Variante der Kurbel und die ist Carbon)
Anyway - bei Carbon wichtiger, aber auch sonst bei Alu mindestens wegen Lack nutze ich Unterlegscheiben. Frage bleibt also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (18. November 2014)

Aber normalerweise sind die wenn nötig - schon bei den Pedalen dabei. Wobei etwa Spank Pedale - 1 Unterlegscheibe reicht bei XX1 / X0 Carbonkurbel nicht aus. Da muss man am Pedal rumfeilen - plus 1 Unterlegscheibe. Oder halt 2 verwenden.


----------



## hulster (18. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise sind die wenn nötig - schon bei den Pedalen dabei. .



Eher die Ausnahem, bei Acros und Reverse bei mir nicht. Macht für mich auch wenig sind, da Material und Auflagefläche an der Kurbel entscheidend sind. Da macht es mehr Sinn, dass der Kurbelhersteller passende dabei legt.


----------



## Sackmann (18. November 2014)

Unterlegscheiben sind dabei. Das ist bei allen SRAM Kurbeln so.


----------



## steffpro (18. November 2014)

Lt. SRAM Seite ist die Kurbel aus:
Armmaterial Carbon composite / aluminum spider

Ist die auch am Evo oder gibts eine extra OEM-Variante aus Alu?


----------



## agxduro (20. November 2014)

Wird es das Evo noch in anderen Farben geben?


----------



## ABBiker (22. November 2014)

@Sackmann: Da ich den Umbau meines EVOs auf 2x10 vorhabe, frage ich mich welchen Umwerfer ich benötige. In der EVO Spec-Liste wird bei den Spec 1 Modellen ein SRAM X.9 mit einer Kurbelübersetzung 22/36 angegeben. Laut der verlinkten SRAM Dokumente müsste es entweder ein X.7 oder ein X.0 für diese Zähnezahlen sein, X.9 ist nicht kompatibel?!.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_a_compatibility_map_2015_mtb_components.pdf

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...._0000000004420_rev._b_mtb_drivetrain_ffs.pdf

Welcher SRAM (High- oder Low-Directmount, Top- oder Down-Pull) oder alternativ Shimano Umwerfer wird benötigt? 

Besten Dank schonmal vorab!!


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2014)

Bei einer SRAM 22/36 ohne bashguard empfehle ich einen LDM S3 36T Umwerfer. Bei einer SRAM 22/36 Kurbel mit Bashguard oder einer SRAM 24/38 ohne empfehle ich einen LDM S3 38T. Ob X7, X9, X0 spielt keine Rolle. Alle sind zueinander kompatibel.


----------



## ABBiker (23. November 2014)

Vielen Dank! Top Pull wird benötigt nehme ich an? Habt ihr Shimano Umwerfer probiert?


----------



## Sackmann (23. November 2014)

Es wird ein natürlich ein down-pull benötigt. So etwas kann man aber eigentlich auch leicht aus der Zugverlegung erkennen. 
Shimano wird auch gehen, man sollte aber bedenken, dass Shimano Umwerfer allgemein etwas höher sitzen werden, da Shimano keine 22/36 Kurbeln hat.


----------



## ABBiker (24. November 2014)

Stimmt! Hätte ich mir die Fotos genau angeschaut, hätte ich es sehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2014)

Ich werde trotzdem zusehen, dass wir das noch in das Spec-Sheet des Rahmens mit rein nehmen. Schaden kanns ja nicht.


----------



## sPiediNet (25. November 2014)

@Sacki 
Wie läufts mit der Produktion in Taiwan ...dürfen wir da mal reinschauen (pic´s)


----------



## Resibiker (25. November 2014)

Nach meinem Ohrensausen zu Urteilen müsste mein rahmen schon am Tegernsee im Montageständer hängen


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2014)

Ich hab meins letztes WE schon gehörig vermißt!!!
Mein SS war ca. 70x an seinen Grenzen angelangt..... 
Hätte nichts gegen eine frühere Lieferung


----------



## JvS-105 (26. November 2014)

es gäbe wesentlich Schlimmeres als eine frühere Lieferung *hihi*


----------



## Sackmann (26. November 2014)

Das glaube ich. Nehmt's mir übrigens nicht übel, wenn ich etwas wenig an Forumsgeschehen teilnehme im Moment. Vorbereitungen für's EVO laufen auf Hochtouren. Dämpfungskartuschen werden von Sepp schon aufgebaut, Teile für die Luftkartusche treffen täglich ein, ich schreibe gerade am neuen Handbuch, sehe zu, dass alle Teile im Zeitplan bleiben und bisher ist immer noch alles im Lot, dass vor Ende Februar die letzten der Vorbesteller ihre Bikes haben. Bilder aus Taiwan lassen leider noch auf sich warten. Trotzdem gibt's morgen hoffentlich News auf der Homepage und evtl. sogar einen Newsletter. Ihr dürft dann auch  endlich erfahren, was es für einen Vorbau gibt. Leider kostet so Newsletter und Blog, usw. auch viel Zeit. Dazu ist unser Schubi immer noch auf Reha nach seinem schweren Sturz und wir haben nun noch einen zusätzlichen Ausfall durch Krankenhausaufenthalt zu verkraften. Momentan ist am Tegernsee wirklich Notbesetzung, und die ist am Anschlag...


----------



## steffpro (26. November 2014)

Na dann wünschen wir den Kranken und Verletzten doch erstmal gute Genesung.  Gesundheit geht immer vor. Wir warten jetzt schon so lange, da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.


----------



## ABBiker (26. November 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung an die Kranken und Verletzten. Natürlich sind wir alle ungeduldig, aber dein Einsatz ist sowieso mehr als wie erwarten können. Vor Ende Februar klingt schon gut für mich.


----------



## JvS-105 (27. November 2014)

Vor Ende Februar klingt SEHR viel besser als ich erhofft habe, von daher alles im Lot.
Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung an die Verletzten und Kranken!

Griass - JvS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (27. November 2014)

Falls sich irgendetwas hinischtlich dieses Datums grundsätzlich ändern sollte, dann bekommt ihr natürlich Bescheid. Nicht nur über´s Forum hier, sondern natürlich auch per Newsletter für alle Vorbesteller! 
Merci an Euch für Euer Verständnis erstmal.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (28. November 2014)

Denkt an unseren neuen Blog auf der EVO Page. Da gibt's heute News für alle Wartenden...
http://evo.bionicon.com


----------



## proschinger (28. November 2014)

Top 
Was darf man unter RAL 7012 genau verstehen? Bekommen die mit rotem Rahmen nen roten Schriftzug und die mit grauem einen grauen?


----------



## Lanzelott (28. November 2014)

Ral 7012 ist Basaltgrau.
Ich verstehe darunter, dass alle Bikes (also rot und grau) diesen Lenker bekommen. Allerdings soll ja nur der Schriftzug grau werden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. November 2014)

Basaltgrau sagt google zu RAL7012
das Drama meines Lebens: zu langsam


----------



## proschinger (28. November 2014)

ah okay.. Google ist dein Freund und Helfer ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. November 2014)

Das Design unseres EVO musste ja auch zum modularen Konzept passen. Wenn ihr also genau hinschaut, dann seht ihr, dass das Basaltgrau bei beiden Farbvarianten gleich ist. Das Rot und ein dunkleres Grau zum Basaltgrau am Hauptrahmen machen dann den Unterschied in der Lackierung. Deswegen sind ja Ketten- und Sitzstreben bei beiden Farbvarianten gleich. War auch gar nicht so einfach, ein gutes Design zu bekommen, das modular ist.


----------



## ABBiker (28. November 2014)

Das klingt super, danke für die Information. Der Vorbau gefällt und die farbliche Anpassung des Lenkers an den Rahmen ist auch eine feine Sache.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. November 2014)

Verstehe ich das mit dem Design  jetzt richtig, dass das Bike in raw mit Klarlack drüber ein viertel Jahr eher fertig wäre?  

Aber März ist mir lieber. Da brauche ich nicht so viel zu putzen und kann mehr biken.


----------



## sPiediNet (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei der DA der bisherige directmount Vorbau geliefert wird ...oder?


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei der DA der bisherige directmount Vorbau geliefert wird ...oder?


Erst immer kucken im Blog.
Manche Frage wird dort bereits beantwortet:
http://evo.bionicon.com/hier-gibts-was-zu-sehen/

Durfest du als Kind nicht auf dem Blogger mitfahren
wenn die Mama den Holzdielenboden gebloggt hat?


----------



## sPiediNet (1. Dezember 2014)

dann lies mal vor wo es steht?
...und nein, ich bin immer auf dem Staubsauger mitgeritten.



4mate schrieb:


> Erst immer kucken im Blog.
> Manche Frage wird dort bereits beantwortet:
> http://evo.bionicon.com/hier-gibts-was-zu-sehen/
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ... *bei der DA* ...


@4mate: Doppelbrücke 
Männer reiten auf Staubsaugern - Frauen auf Besen


----------



## sPiediNet (1. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @4mate: Doppelbrücke
> Männer reiten auf Staubsaugern - Frauen auf Besen



früher bei den Torpedo Formen ging das noch gut ...aber setz dich mal auf einen Dyson


----------



## bionicon (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, da hat der 4Mate wohl selbst nicht gekuckt, bevor er geschrieben hat... 

Aber die Info zur DA steht trotzdem auch in den Specs auf der EVO Homepage. 
Hier dennoch die Antwort: Bei der DA Version des EVO wird der Twin-Lock Vorbau verbaut.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Dezember 2014)

bionicon schrieb:


> Ja, da hat der 4Mate wohl selbst nicht gekuckt, bevor er geschrieben hat...
> 
> Aber die Info zur DA steht trotzdem auch in den Specs auf der EVO Homepage.
> Hier dennoch die Antwort: Bei der DA Version des EVO wird der Twin-Lock Vorbau verbaut.



hmm.. schade ist es nicht der BIONICON Direct Mount Vorbau? Hätte ich mir zumindest auf der Brücke von der 180er DA gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem anderen bist etwas flexibler. Ich finde ihn genial.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit dem anderen bist etwas flexibler. Ich finde ihn genial.



Mit dem Direct Mount liegt die Radachse zur Lenker Mitte parallel zur Steuerachse ...hatte früher den Twin-Lock auch so eingestellt ..da brauche ich keine Flexibilität.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...Radachse zur Lenker Mitte parallel zur Steuerachse


  Puhh, aber jetzt hab ich´s.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Dezember 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Puhh, aber jetzt hab ich´s.



na komm schon... die Formel dazu heisst??


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2014)

Radachse parallel zum Steuerschaft? 
Dann kannst Du immerhin aufrecht sitzend an der Hauswand langfahren, aber Reifen mit Klebegummi nehmen... 
Meinst Du es so: daß durch den Direct Mount keine Vorbaulänge nach vorn existiert, da die Radachse unten direkt vor der Gabel liegt und Lenker oben somit auf einer gedachten Linie parallel zur VK Gabel?
So ist es beim Alva 180, beim IW nicht, da dort die Steckachse unter der Gabel - also in Verlängerung der Gabelenden - sitzt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> na komm schon... die Formel dazu heisst??


Formel?
Du meinst "die Linie A von der Mitte der Radachse zur Mitte des Lenkers ist parallel zur Steuerachse B (Steuerschaft)".
Also A || B.


----------



## Resibiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fins gut dass Das EVO mit Twin-Lock kommt.
Dann kann ich nach wie vor meine Lenkerpostion an die Grösse des Airbags anpassen


----------



## slowbeat (2. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Radachse parallel zum Steuerschaft?
> Dann kannst Du immerhin aufrecht sitzend an der Hauswand langfahren, aber Reifen mit Klebegummi nehmen...
> Meinst Du es so: daß durch den Direct Mount keine Vorbaulänge nach vorn existiert, da die Radachse unten direkt vor der Gabel liegt und Lenker oben somit auf einer gedachten Linie parallel zur VK Gabel?
> So ist es beim Alva 180, beim IW nicht, da dort die Steckachse unter der Gabel - also in Verlängerung der Gabelenden - sitzt.


Ich denke, er meint folgendes:
Wenn ich von oben in Richtung Radachse gucke ist der Lenker direkt auf der Achse Radachse-Auge.
Das hab ich aber auch bei anderen Rädern, liegt an effektiver Vorbaulänge, Gabelvorbiegung, Steuerwinkel, Sitzposition,... ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meint folgendes:
> Wenn ich von oben in Richtung Radachse gucke ist der Lenker direkt auf der Achse Radachse-Auge.
> Das hab ich aber auch bei anderen Rädern, liegt an effektiver Vorbaulänge, Gabelvorbiegung, Steuerwinkel, Sitzposition,... ;-)


Wenn ich zur Radachse schaue, ist der Lenker immer irgendwie im Weg, vor allem bei Direktmount! Das hat einen tiefen Sinn. Man soll ja dahin schauen, wohin man fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (2. Dezember 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich zur Radachse schaue, ist der Lenker immer irgendwie im Weg, vor allem bei Direktmount! Das hat einen tiefen Sinn. Man soll ja dahin schauen, wohin man fahren möchte.


Scheiß auf Paralaxe und Co! Die paar Grad an Lenkwinkel, die so verborgen werden machen den Braten dann auch nich mehr fett ;-)

In der Tat passen bei mir die meisten Räder nach dem beschriebenen Rezept, wenn die Sitzposition schon passt. VERRÜCKT!


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Dezember 2014)

Bevor sich Sacki darüber kaputt lacht oder jemand die Nacht durch darüber nachgrübelt ....hier nochmals ganz einfach ausgedrückt:
Der direct mount an der 180er DA am Alva sitzt für mich ganz gut an der richtigen Position. Für andere gilt es eben nicht so und die wünschen darum lieber den Twin-lock. Zum Glück habe ich nicht noch das Offset erwähnt...


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wer den Vorbau will, kann ihn sich ja immer noch bestellen....
Wobei ich ihn auch gern hätte.
Twin-Lock liegt noch einer rum


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wobei ich ihn auch gern hätte.



Augen zu und ...add to Cart


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich korrigiere:

Liebe Bioniconies: Augen zu und rein damit als Gschenkle ins große Päckle


----------



## slowbeat (3. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem die Vorbestellaktion ja bei Bionicon dazu dient, Lieferkette, Montage und Auftragsabwicklung durchzuchecken und nebenbei die Räder vorzufinanzieren dürfen die "Versuchskaninchen" schon Wünsche äußern. Ob die dann umgesetzt werden ist eine andere Frage.

Mein Vorschlag für die Serie:
Beim Vorbau die Option auf den Direct Mount anbieten. Die Nachrüstlösung erzeugt sinnlos auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt verfügbare Twinlocks.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch möglich, bei den Vorbestellern noch abzufragen was sie wollen. Die Vorbauten für die Doppelbrückengabeln sind eh lagernde Serienteile und für die Montage macht es keinen Unterschied, was verbaut wird. Natürlich generiert das Zusatzaufwand: abfragen, Aufträge aktualisieren, evtl. Nachbestellungen tätigen,...
Könnte sich aber lohnen, überlegt mal, liebe Bioniconis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (3. Dezember 2014)

Willst du nicht lieber über USB Ladegeräte philosophieren?

Mit deinem Kommentar eckst du nur an und sorgst für Stunk...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Dezember 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Könnte sich aber lohnen, überlegt mal, liebe Bioniconis.


Wird bei denen nicht gerade die Stelle des Sales Manager frei?


----------



## slowbeat (3. Dezember 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Mit deinem Kommentar eckst du nur an und sorgst für Stunk...


Wär nicht das erste Mal, ich bin da recht stabil. Mach Dir keine Sorgen.


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wird bei denen nicht gerade die Stelle des Sales Manager frei?


Falls dem so ist wär das vielleicht interessant für Leute, die mit Ihrem Job unglücklich sind


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Dezember 2014)

He Jung's ...es ist Advent! besinnt euch und freutet euch ...keine Gifteleien bis Weihnachten...
Danach sieht wieder anders aus...


----------



## bikerhiker (5. Dezember 2014)

@Sackmann : Für den Fall, dass dies überhaupt möglich ist: Bis wann sollte man spätestens Bescheid geben, wenn man sein Radl gleich von Anfang an mit Bionicon-Alternativ-Komponenten aufbauen lassen möchte (z.B. beim 180er DA Directmount statt Twinlock, 30-Zahn-Oval-Kettenblatt, statt Standard-32er ...etc. ?

Wäre also der Ablauf denkbar, dass ich die entsprechenden Komponenten dazukaufe, das Radl wird dann entsprechend mit den Alternativ-Komponenten zusammengebaut und ich erhalte bei Radl-Abholung die nicht verbauten Spec-Komponenten (die ich dann weiterverkaufen könnte...)?


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist  nicht möglich, hier steht alles zum Thema

Sackmann, 10. September 2014 #336


----------



## steffpro (5. Dezember 2014)

Selbst ist der Radler. Bestell es dir doch dazu und tausche es selbst aus.


----------



## guruW (5. Dezember 2014)

ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass man sich auf Sonderwunsch Teile, die sowieso vor Ort lagern, gleich austauschen bzw. montieren lassen kann. Allerdings natürlich nur gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis versteht sich.

greez guru


----------



## JvS-105 (5. Dezember 2014)

Steht doch klar und deutlich, dass Bionicon das bei dieser Aktion eben NICHT macht.
Griass - JvS


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2014)

Bei der späteren Montage 'muß was laufen'.
Da werden alle Karren gleich zusammengebaut.
Jedesmal schauen: 'ah, Kundexx, der will dies, der andere das.....' => Das gibt nix! Und dauert nur unnötig Zeit.

Ist doch logisch: Bock für Bock zusammenbauen und nach und nach raus damit. Nur so läuft wirklich was.
Sonderwünsche sind nicht, seht's doch ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (5. Dezember 2014)

Mannomann, lasst einfach die Jungs in Ruhe die Babies zusammenbasteln 

wer xtra-Gimmicks will, soll sie sich dazubestellen und selber ranschrauben, fertich.

was gibts schöneres als n brandneuen Bock auszuwickeln und hier und dort halt noch was edles auszutauschen, ohne Dreck, unversifft, nagelneue Gewinde, alles toll,  ich freu schon doll


----------



## JvS-105 (5. Dezember 2014)

übrigens: wieder ein Tag weniger ;-)


----------



## luCYnger (5. Dezember 2014)

yo, mehr als die Hälfte sollte hoffentlich geschafft sein

Bergfest


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wird bestimmt ein interessantes Bionicon-Treffen 2015 (so es eins geben wird!).....
Dieses Jahr war das unbestrittene Best-Ever!! 
Anscheinend haben die Jungs aus Aalen noch was in Petto   
Ist dann schon mein 2. Treffen mit dem neuen Evo


----------



## JvS-105 (5. Dezember 2014)

Dann mach ich dann einfach einen Alpencross in die umgekehrte Richtung - vom Vinschgau an den Tegernsee ;-)


----------



## hulster (5. Dezember 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ist  nicht möglich, hier steht alles zum Thema
> 
> Sackmann, 10. September 2014 #336



Nicht ganz - aber ich kanns ergänzen.
Ich hab die Aussage bekommen, dass es nicht direkt verbaut werden kann, weil das vom Aufwand zu groß wäre.
Einmal mußt du Komponenten umbauen. Dann der Ablauf, immer erst checken ob und was geändert werden soll.
Das würde sich über viele Bikes erheblich aufsummieren und letztendlich die hinteren Besteller mit entsprechenden Verzögerungen treffen.
Was wohl geht ist, die nachbestellten Sachen zum Rad dazu zu packen.


----------



## sPiediNet (5. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt ein interessantes Bionicon-Treffen 2015



...Dann sollten wir langsam einen Temin finden


----------



## bikerhiker (5. Dezember 2014)

@alle, die zu meiner Frage Stellung nahmen: Vielen Dank für die Infos. Da hatte ich was falsch verstanden bzw. nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Auch wenn ich wie gesagt selbstverständlich die Wunschkomponenten dazugekauft hätte hoffte ich wohl, dass man mir diese auch gleich anbauen könnte (ich selber bin da völlig planlos). Aber Eure Infos geben in der Tat Sinn! Es steht eine Menge Arbeit an bei den Jungs bei Bionicon und wenn man immer erst schauen müsste, was wer wollte, würde es schnell Verzögerungen geben. Und die Bike-Sucht muss ja schnellstmöglich befriedigt, der Stoff geliefert werden. 

Alles klar Jungs, dann werd ich erstmal freudig mit den Spec-Komponenten vorlieb nehmen. Sind ja auch sehr gut gewählt und durchdacht. Fahre ich sozusagen ein 100% Original-Bionicon. Passt.

A propos Komponenten: Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass für die 180er 26" Fraktion schöne LRS von Hope inkl. Hope Pro Evo II Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen vorgesehen sind, abweichend vom Novatec LRS.

YUHUU. Das finde ich ne Verbesserung.

Greez


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Dezember 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> A propos Komponenten: Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass für die 180er 26" Fraktion schöne LRS von Hope inkl. Hope Pro Evo II Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen vorgesehen sind, abweichend vom Novatec LRS.
> 
> YUHUU. Das finde ich ne Verbesserung.


Das ist die Überraschung vom Nikolaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Dezember 2014)

Um Euch mal wieder auf dem Laufenden zu halten:
Die Preise für zusätzliche Rahmenteile sind final:

Rocker für 180mm oder 160mm inklusive 4x Lager: 129€
Sitzstrebe 26" oder 27,5": 129€
Universer (für Dämpfer mit 12,7mm bushings) : 49,90€
Umwerferadapterplatte inklusive Schrauben: 8,90€
Ersatzschaltauge inklusive Montageschraube: 19,90€

Zur Frage nach den Sonderwünschen von Bikerhiker.

Die von ihm genannten Sonderwünsche SIND möglich, da er nur zusätzlich Teile möchte.
Was nicht geht, ist, dass jemand z.B. eine SRAM Kurbel mit SRAM 30er Blatt haben kann, da wir diese gesondert bestellen müssten. 

Twin-Lock Stems sind für die EVOs *extra neu produziert *worden und deswegen auch im Sinne des Angebots zwingend vorgegeben.
Wenn jemand allerding zusätzlich einen Direct Mount haben möchte (den wir hier auf Lager haben), dann können wir diesen anstatt dem Twin-Lock auch gleich verbauen, das macht zeitmäßig für uns keinen Unterschied. Der originale Twin Lock Stem wird dann eben einfach beigelegt.
Genauso können wir ein GXP Direct Mount Kettenblatt verbauen. Das ist für uns kein großer Mehraufwand. Der Spider ist innerhalb von einer Minute von der unmontierten Kurbel abgebaut und das GXP Kettenblatt angebaut. Das soll nicht das Thema sein. Das ortiginale Kettenblatt wird dann eben beigelegt.

Wir können aber keine Kettenblätter oder Twin-Lock Stems oder sonstige Teile "anrechnen", oder Fahrräder auf Shimano Bremsen, Syntace Lenker, SQ-Lab Sättel, ... umrüsten da wir sonst z.B. Original-Teile rumliegen haben, mit denen wir dann nichts mehr anfangen können. Plus, das so etwas das Vorhaben natürlich verkopliziert mit  zusätzlichen Bestellungen, Preisberechnugen, Mindestbestellmengen, usw.

Wir haben jetzt kurzerhand eine Liste mit zusätzlich bestellbaren Teilen gemacht, die ihr (alle Vorbesteller) Anfang nächster Woche bekommen werdet.
Darunter sind neben oben genannten Rahmenteilen auch Tuning-Teile, wie Bushing Kits von Racingbros (39,80€), die wir direkt verbauen können, da wir ohnehin die Bushings und Achsen selbst verpressen. Wer die noch nicht kennt:




Es wird auch eine
SKS-SAM Dämpferpumpe geben (35,90€),
Öl+Fett (je 12,90€),
ein neues (12,7mm) Bionicon Bushing-Tool (von uns gemacht), mit dem man Aus- und Einpressen von Standard Bushings in einem Aufwasch erledigt (19,90€),
B-Clean, ein umweltverträglicher Reiniger für den Bike-Wash, der wirklich auch funktioniert (12,90€/1000ml Srühflasche)

Alle Vorbesteller bekommen quasi einen Vordruck per Mail, mit dem Ihr diese Teile bestellen könnt, falls ihr wollt. Somit können wir das alles bündeln. Die Aktion wird zeitlich limitiert sein (wahrscheinlich bis Weihnachten), damit die Bikes nicht in Verzug geraten.
Für alle die innerhalb 7 Tage überweisen gibts´s auf die Gesamtsummer der Artikel 10%.

Mehr dazu aber anfang nächster Woche...

Vielleicht noch so zur Info:
Reifen von Schwalbe sind gekommen, Alle Bionicon Dämpfungskartuschen sind schon fertig und einbaubereit, Hope Laufräder warten schon in England auf den Versand, B-Odos (Bionicon-Adapter) sind vorbereitet, und täglich treffen auch in Taiwan bei uns im Office weitere Teile ein...
Wir sind stark am Rotieren, und sobald die Rahmen bei uns ankommen werden alle Anbauteile schon bereitliegen! Dann kann das Geschraube direkt losgehen!
Alle Bikes Ende Februar steht immer noch! Mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk wird´s allerdings leider nichts mehr.

Aber wie gesagt: Wenn sich was grundlegend an diesem Termin ändert, bekommt ihr das ohnehin per Newsletter, bzw. Vorbesteller-Exklusiv per Mail!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geil, sabber
Wie es ausschaut wird sich die Überweisung an Bionicon fürs Evo noch erhöhen


----------



## sPiediNet (5. Dezember 2014)

Alle Erwartungen wurden übertroffen! Super Service.
Bravo Bionicon

Bekomme gleich Lust mit zu schrauben...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> A propos Komponenten: Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass für die 180er 26" Fraktion schöne LRS von Hope inkl. Hope Pro Evo II Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen vorgesehen sind, abweichend vom Novatec LRS.
> 
> YUHUU. Das finde ich ne Verbesserung.
> 
> Greez


Kann ich das glauben??!!
Ich wurde mit meiner Meinung niedergemacht und jetzt doch??!!!!!
Bitte klär mich auf...gerne auch per PM.


----------



## hulster (5. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Zur Frage nach den Sonderwünschen von Bikerhiker.
> 
> Die von ihm genannten Sonderwünsche SIND möglich, da er nur zusätzlich Teile möchte.
> Was nicht geht, ist, dass jemand z.B. eine SRAM Kurbel mit SRAM 30er Blatt haben kann, da wir diese gesondert bestellen müssten.
> ...



Hattest du mir noch anders gesagt, als ich bei euch war. Deswegen mein Kommentar. 

Aber umso besser. Super Service.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Dezember 2014)

Hat nichts mit deiner Meinung zu tun. Wir bekämen die einfach nicht rechtzeitig her...
Bei mir dreht sich der Novatec Diablo immer noch in meinem EVO. Und der hat jetzt schon einiges mitgemacht. 
Andere Laufräder sind da schon nach ein paar Wochen wieder rausgeflogen, weil ich nur Probleme hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Dezember 2014)

@hulster :
Was hatte ich damals gesagt? Könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass ich was anderes gesagt hätte, als das, was zu von mir zitiert hast.

Beachte:
Es geht hier nicht um reinen Austausch, sondern um zusätzliche Teile, die bezahlt werden müssen und von uns dann gleich montiert werden.
Die originalen Teile bleiben beim Kunden!


----------



## hulster (5. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @hulster :
> Was hatte ich damals gesagt? Könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass ich was anderes gesagt hätte, als das, was zu von mir zitiert hast.
> 
> Beachte:
> ...



Ne - genau das war Thema. B-labs 30er Direct Mount normal kaufen und verbauen. Und da haste mir noch gesagt, ginge nicht wegen Aufwand und Ablauf.

Aber ist jetzt egal - ist ja gut so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## bikerhiker (5. Dezember 2014)

Halleluja! Welch frohe Botschaft. Aller kühlstens. Vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Infos @Sackmann. Jo, dann lassen wir mal die Nikoläuse kommen, gell.


----------



## JvS-105 (5. Dezember 2014)

Find ich ja extremst schmeichelhaft, die Vorfreude auf das Frühjahr steigt extrem ;-)


----------



## luCYnger (5. Dezember 2014)

in der Tat 

schön was die Jungs noch so ausm Hut zaubern


----------



## luCYnger (6. Dezember 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> A propos Komponenten: Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass für die 180er 26" Fraktion schöne LRS von Hope inkl. Hope Pro Evo II Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen vorgesehen sind, abweichend vom Novatec LRS.



ich auch 
und jetzt konnt ich die ganze Nacht kein Auge zutun, bevor ich nicht weiß das die sicher selbstverständlich in "straight pull"-Ausführung kommen 
ist schließlich doch die "Best-Bike-Ever" Edition


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich alles super an! 
Was für Laufräder genau werden es denn sein?


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hört sich alles super an!
> Was für Laufräder genau werden es denn sein?



Check mal asap deine Mailbox...


----------



## ABBiker (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin sehr begeistert! Für alle die einen größeren Umbau des EVOs planen, wäre es doch hilfreich wenn bestimmte Komponenten erst gar nicht montiert würden, sondern beigelegt. Spart für Bionicon sicher auch Zeit. Wäre eine Win-Win Situation.Oder ist es aus Versand- oder Verpackungs- bzw. logistischen Gründen doch keine gute Idee?


----------



## Prwolf35 (6. Dezember 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr begeistert! Für alle die einen größeren Umbau des EVOs planen, wäre es doch hilfreich wenn bestimmte Komponenten erst gar nicht montiert würden, sondern beigelegt. Spart für Bionicon sicher auch Zeit. Wäre eine Win-Win Situation.Oder ist es aus Versand- oder Verpackungs- bzw. logistischen Gründen doch keine gute Idee?



seh ich genauso...Steuersatz, Gabel mit Vorbau und Rahmen mit Dämpfer würde mir reichen, der Rest wird eh anders aufgebaut!
Alles in eine Schachtel und ab zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (6. Dezember 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Check mal asap deine Mailbox...



das ist ja genau der Punkt !
Da steht eben nicht ob straight-pull oder konventionelle Naben...

und da wären mir die ersteren lieber


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> seh ich genauso...Steuersatz, Gabel mit Vorbau und Rahmen mit Dämpfer würde mir reichen, der Rest wird eh anders aufgebaut!
> Alles in eine Schachtel und ab zu mir


Ich will keine Diskussion starten, sondern ganz sachlich fragen, weshalb du Antrieb, Bremsen,  Laufräder, Lenker und Sattelstütze austauschen willst und gegen welche Teile. Vllt. kann ich noch was lernen.
(Beim Antrieb und den Bremsen kann ich mir Gründe denken.)


----------



## Prwolf35 (6. Dezember 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will keine Diskussion starten, sondern ganz sachlich fragen, weshalb du Antrieb, Bremsen,  Laufräder, Lenker und Sattelstütze austauschen willst und gegen welche Teile. Vllt. kann ich noch was lernen.



weil ich eine Rotorkurbel verbaue, Carbonlenker,  XTR M9000 Schalteinheit, Carbon LRS und ne Trickstuff The Cleg-Bremse daheim habe. Da ich nicht schwerer wie 13,0 - 13,50 kg fahrfertig werden will kommt auch eine Carbonsattelstütze rein. Ich fahre viel in den Bergen, da ist mir die Höhenverstellung nicht so wichtig. Ausserdem will ich so wenig Sramteile wie möglich an dem Rad....ich mag sie einfach nicht


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Allesamt nette Teile, wobei es mir schwer fiele, das Ding so edel in den Dreck zu werfen.
Das mit der Sattelstütze verstehe ich nicht, aber ich muss es auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Lanzelott (6. Dezember 2014)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> weil ich eine Rotorkurbel verbaue, Carbonlenker,  XTR M9000 Schalteinheit, Carbon LRS und ne Trickstuff The Cleg-Bremse daheim habe. Da ich nicht schwerer wie 13,0 - 13,50 kg fahrfertig werden will kommt auch eine Carbonsattelstütze rein. Ich fahre viel in den Bergen, da ist mir die Höhenverstellung nicht so wichtig. Ausserdem will ich so wenig Sramteile wie möglich an dem Rad....ich mag sie einfach nicht



Welchen Carbon LRS hast Du da geplant?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Dezember 2014)

luCYnger schrieb:


> das ist ja genau der Punkt !
> Da steht eben nicht ob straight-pull oder konventionelle Naben...


Edit:  s. nächstes Posting von Sackmann.


----------



## bionicon (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jungs, 

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Mit klassisch 3-Fach gekreuzt war auch klassisch "gekröpft" gemeint, somit nicht straigh pull. Hätte ich vielleicht extra nochmal in den Newsletter schreiben können, das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt klar.

Da jetzt allerdings schon etliche Fragen per Mail reinkommen, ob man denn zwischen "Straight-Pull" und "gekröpft" wählen kann, gebe ich euch hier und jetzt ein klares "NEIN", damit nicht von euch auch einer auf die Idee kommt, das Gleiche zu fragen. Und bitte keine Diskussion darüber, warum nicht! Seid bitte so gut! Einfach freuen (die meisten werden es wohl tun) und es so annehmen! Man kanns auch übertreiben mit Sonderwünschen...

Seid´s mir net bös! 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Dezember 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit der Sattelstütze verstehe ich nicht, aber ich muss es auch nicht verstehen.


Spreche da nur für mich, aber in den Alpen brauche und habe ich auch keine verstellbare Stütze, da fahre ich ewig hoch, oben angekommen, den Sattel verstellen und runter gehts.
Hier daheim im coupierten Gelände mit ständig Auf- und Ab, da macht die verstellbare Sattelstütze Sinn.


----------



## bikerhiker (6. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hört sich alles super an!
> Was für Laufräder genau werden es denn sein?


Ich zitiere mal aus dem Newsletter:

"Wir werden [...] auf einen HOPE Hoops Laufradsatz zurückgreifen. Dieser besteht aus der bewährten HOPE Pro Evo 2 Nabe, klassisch 3-fach gekreuzten Sapim Race Speichen und der HOPE Tech Enduro Felge, alles in schwarz."

Supissimo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn hier schon nochmal zitiert wird, dann bitte auch dazu angeben, dass dies nur für 180/26 gilt! Alle anderen bleiben bei DT Swiss. Nicht, dass hier noch Missverständnisse aufkommmen...


----------



## bonzoo (6. Dezember 2014)

Vllt ist es sinnvoll, die ganzen News&Updates im ersten Beitrag von @damage99 zu sammeln? Ansonsten gehen die relevanten Updates schnell unter.


----------



## Prwolf35 (6. Dezember 2014)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Welchen Carbon LRS hast Du da geplant?



den hab ich schon. Das sind die Nextie 27,5 Zoll in 40mm Aussenbreite und 35mm innen mit CK-Naben. Fahr ich jetzt schon den ganzen Sommer bis jetzt und bin begeistert!


----------



## Prwolf35 (6. Dezember 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Allesamt nette Teile, wobei es mir schwer fiele, das Ding so edel in den Dreck zu werfen.
> Das mit der Sattelstütze verstehe ich nicht, aber ich muss es auch nicht verstehen.



naja...berghoch die Stütze rauf und dann runter für den downhill...dazwischen ist in den Bergen recht wenig!
Da fahr ich nicht extra 400g Zusatzgewicht andauernd durch die Gegend und brauchs eigentlich gar nicht!


----------



## bikerhiker (6. Dezember 2014)

Finde ich ne gute Anregung von @bonzoo : Updates in Beitrag #1. Threadtitel ergänzen mit - Updates in Beitrag #1


----------



## slowbeat (6. Dezember 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr begeistert! Für alle die einen größeren Umbau des EVOs planen, wäre es doch hilfreich wenn bestimmte Komponenten erst gar nicht montiert würden, sondern beigelegt. Spart für Bionicon sicher auch Zeit. Wäre eine Win-Win Situation.Oder ist es aus Versand- oder Verpackungs- bzw. logistischen Gründen doch keine gute Idee?


Im Grunde eine gute Idee.
Aber eigentlich dient die Aktion ja auch dazu, die Montage abzuklopfen.
Das ist für die Serie schon wichtig, dazu wird ja auch geschaut wie die Qualität der Serienrahmen ist.
Deshalb find ich es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn das Rad komplett montiert und gecheckt wird.

Was nützt es Dir, wenn nicht (Vorsicht: gesponnen!) entdeckt wird, dass das Tretlagergewinde mies geschnitten ist oder das Sattelrohr Übermaß hat? Bei Komplettmontage fällt sowas eigentlich zu 100% auf.

Ich werd es dann auch hier wieder auseinanderreißen, der Umfang steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. Dezember 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Im Grunde eine gute Idee.
> Aber eigentlich dient die Aktion ja auch dazu, die Montage abzuklopfen.
> Das ist für die Serie schon wichtig, dazu wird ja auch geschaut wie die Qualität der Serienrahmen ist.
> Deshalb find ich es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn das Rad komplett montiert und gecheckt wird.
> ...



Es wird aber auch nen guter Teil so fahren, wie angeboten. Nen bisschen werd ich zwar auch basteln, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt es, wie es ist. Die einzige größere Baustelle, die ich angehen würde wäre der LRS, weil mir die Hope (wie die Novatec) zu schmal sind. Mir wär der Spline lieber gewesen, aber die Kombi baut DTswiss nunmal nicht. Aber sonst scheint mir der Hope recht gut zu sein. 
Hatte schon mal überlegt. dass passende mit der EX471 und den 240s selbst zu bauen. Aber für 2mm Maulweite und 15 Felgengewicht?


----------



## slowbeat (6. Dezember 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch nen guter Teil so fahren, wie angeboten. Nen bisschen werd ich zwar auch basteln, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt es, wie es ist. Die einzige größere Baustelle, die ich angehen würde wäre der LRS, weil mir die Hope (wie die Novatec) zu schmal sind. Mir wär der Spline lieber gewesen, aber die Kombi baut DTswiss nunmal nicht. Aber sonst scheint mir der Hope recht gut zu sein.
> Hatte schon mal überlegt. dass passende mit der EX471 und den 240s selbst zu bauen. Aber für 2mm Maulweite und 15 Felgengewicht?


Darum gehts doch gar nicht.
Es ging doch nur um die Option, die Teile, die nicht benötigt werden nicht montiert zu bekommen.
Bei mir ist das der komplette Antrieb, den ich irgendwie verticken muss. Ohne Montagespuren gibts den einen oder anderen Taler mehr dafür.
Dann ist da noch die Frage, ob eine Sattelstütze ohne Setback eine fahrbare Position ergibt.
Ob ich den LRS tausche oder nur den Freilauf steht noch nicht fest.
Das wär schon ne Latte an Sachen, die man in der OEM-Tüte lassen könnte.

Ich denke aber, das eine Komplettmontage aller Räder Vorteile vor allem für Bionicon bringt.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Dezember 2014)

Prinzipiell hat slowbeat da schon recht: Bestimmte Sachen fallen bei der Komplettmontage auf, die ansonsten bei Rahmenkits nicht auffallen, Das habe ich selbst schon so bei manchem Framekit von Freunden gesehen.  Da fragt man sich teilweise schon...
Allerdings werden ohnehin bei 100% der Rahmen bei uns am Tegernsee die Tretlagergewinde nachgeschnitten, Sitzrohre innen nochmals verschliffen, Einbaubreite für Dämpfer (Rocker hinten und FSM vorne) kontrolliert, Achsmaß hinten kontrolliert, ...
Und das passiert unabhängig davon, ob ein Rahmenkit oder Komplettbike aufgebaut wird.
Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch keine Framekits oder Rahmen pur anbieten.

Wenn jemand also sein Bike persönlich abholt, so kann das Bike natürlich in Teilen in einer Box abgeholt werden.
Wenn wir das Bike verschicken müssen, dann geht das nicht, da wir keine geeigneten Boxen haben, die so viele Einzelteile transportsicher verstauen können, ohne das alles quer drin rumfliegt...

Für sämtliche Aufbauprobleme, oder kaputtgeschraubte Gewinde übernehmen wir in diesen Fällen aber natürlich keine Haftung. Dafür zahlt dann 100% der Kunde.

Kleine Story:
Nach ein paar Wochen reklamierte ein Kunde seine Kurbel aus seinem wenige Woche alten Edison, weil das Pedal aus der Kurbel herausgebrochen war. Da zufällig in der gleichen Woche Schrauberkurs war und der Kunde ohnehin teilnehmen wollte, wollten wir das Bike gleich als Exempel hernehmen, und zeigen, wie man eine Kurbel wechselt. Als der Kunde dann bei uns ankommt, habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt:
Aus dem rechten Kurbelarm war das linke Pedal rausgebrochen. Gut, da dachte ich mir, Shimano hat vielleicht zwei linke Pedale geliefert, und schaute auch auf die linke Kurbelseite. Und siehe da: Das steckte das rechte Pedal bombenfest drin. Bis auf Anschlag.
Ich frage mich bis heute, wie so etwas geht! Ich hätte sowas nicht für möglich gehalten.

Also, ich möchte euch keine Kompetenz absprechen, dennoch möcht ich darauf hinweisen, dass wir im Falle eines selbstaufgebauten Bikes nicht dafür geradestehen werden, falls etwas nicht funktioniert.
Wer schonmal mit mit telefoniert hat, der weiß, wie lange ich mir Zeit nehmen kann, und das tut jeder bei uns. Und in meinem Falle kostet das dann auch noch eine  Menge Geld, wenn ich mal kurz so 30 min oder länger mit nem Kunden am Telefon bin.
Wenn der Kunde also freiwillig auf einen Service (Zusammenbau des Bikes inklusive Funktionscheck von Schaltung und Federung, Dämpfung,...) verzichtet , der im Kaufpreis enthalten ist, (und ihm auch das Recht gibt, dass er es uns ankreiden darf, wenn beim ausgelieferten Bike etwas nicht funktioniert) dann sollte er im Nachhinein nicht kommen, dass beim Zusammebau etwas kaputtgegangen ist,m oder irgendwas nicht funktioniert und wir da jetzt für gradestehen sollen.

Eigentlich selbstverständlich, ich möchte es nur erwähnt haben!

Also:
Wenn jemand das Bike selbst abholt, dann kann er das Bike komplett in Teilen abholen! Bei Versand geht das nicht.

Gruß
Sacki

edit:
Ausgeschlossen bei einem "in Teilen" abgeholtem Bike ist in jedem Falle das komplette Bionicon-System. Das Bionicon-System wird bei uns immer im Haus eingebaut und verschlaucht, genauso wie dann auch getestet.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Dezember 2014)

So, der Newsletter zum Zusatzpaket ist raus an alle Vorbesteller. Also schnell eure Mails checken. Wenn noch Fragen sind, dann raus damit...


----------



## agxduro (9. Dezember 2014)

@Sackmann: Kann die 160mm Gabel beim 27.5er Evo auf 180mm umgebaut werden, da ihr einen Umbau des hinteren Federwegs anbietet.


----------



## ABBiker (9. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber brauche ich für die Wartung der Bionicon-Metric das Öl, das Fett, oder beides?


----------



## Sackmann (9. Dezember 2014)

@agxduro.  Ja, die Gabel kann auf 180/160 umgebaut werden. Prinzipiell ist es nur ein Teil, das getauscht werden muss, doch erfordert dies das Zerlegen der  kompletten Kartusche. Von daher geht das nur bei uns. Ein kompletter Austausch der Luftkartusche geht auch, dann kann man nach Belieben wechseln, das ist empfehlenswerter. Die Dämpfungsseite bleibt unberührt. Preis für eine komplette Kartusche steht noch nicht fest, wird sich aber an der momentanen G2s orientieren.

@ABBiker : das ist nicht zwingend notwendig, funktioniert aber genauso gut, wie das originale Schmiermittel, wenn nicht sogar besser. Mit irgendwas muss man ja schmieren, wenn man Service machen will...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2014)

Paßt eigentlich das Schaltauge vom Alva an das Evo?
Liegt noch eins zuhause rum....


----------



## agxduro (10. Dezember 2014)

@Sackmann. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Was kostet ungefähr die komplette Kartusche? Damit ich mal eine Hausnummer für den Umbau Preis auf 180mm habe.


----------



## hulster (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte mich auch gewundert. Dachte Std X-12 und hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich noch 2 zu Hause rumliegen hab. Das vom Evo sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. Dezember 2014)

Schaltauge vom Alva passt leider nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ah ok, danke 
Werde es mit auf Touren nehmen, und bei Bedarf einem Alva-Fahrer schweineteuer verkaufen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, pack es zu deiner M24 x 100 Schraube, die du sicherheitshalber immer dabei hast 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja, pack es zu deiner M24 x 100 Schraube, die du sicherheitshalber immer dabei hast
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


Tja, die kann sich wohl kaum einer leisten...!


----------



## Sackmann (10. Dezember 2014)

Die komplette Luftkartusche wird wohl um die 200€ kosten. Wenn man also 129 Euro für den Rocker und ca. 200 Euro für die Kartusche investiert hat man 1:1 das EVO 
mit dem anderen Federweg.


----------



## bikerchris87 (10. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Behaltet ihr euer jetziges Bionicon oder vercheckt ihr es? Weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll mit mein Alva 180.


----------



## slimane- (10. Dezember 2014)

Brauchst meine Adresse? Hab noch Platz unter'm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2014)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Behaltet ihr euer jetziges Bionicon oder vercheckt ihr es? Weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll mit mein Alva 180.


Die einen gönnen sich ein neues, die anderen fahren ihr Alva weiter....
Wenn du doch zufrieden bist, dann behalte es. Kannst deinen Fuhrpark ja trotzdem erweitern .
Eine Probefahrt würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, denn sonst kaufst das EVO bestimmt....zusätzlich oder als Ersatz ....


----------



## bikerchris87 (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Evo hab ich ja eh vorbestellt  Das würde dann meinen Fuhrpark auf 5 erhöhen.
Schwierige Entscheidung. Ich werd erst mal abwarten bis ich das Evo hab und dann entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (11. Dezember 2014)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Behaltet ihr euer jetziges Bionicon oder vercheckt ihr es?


...ist immer so als müsste man sich vom eigenen Kind trennen 
Beim ALVA180 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ....aber das Supershuttle werde ich nie und nimmer verkaufen


----------



## mzonq (11. Dezember 2014)

Auch hier gilt wie so oft: Das Leben ist zu kurz um nur vier* Bikes zu fahren.

*in meinem Fall


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja die Trennung von alten Bike-Weggefährten fällt schwer.
Meine 7,5 MTB (inkl. 0,5 MTB-Tandem, die zweite Hälfte gehört natürlich meiner Frau) wollen alle irgendwo stehen, liegen, an der Wand hängen und natürlich ausgefahren werden


----------



## bolg (11. Dezember 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt wie so oft: Das Leben ist zu kurz um nur vier* Bikes zu fahren.
> 
> *in meinem Fall


 
Oh ja, meine Garage ist voll davon! 

Und das, obwohl ich mich in dem Jahr endlich von zweien getrennt habe. Aber nicht von meinem Exoten - ein Flevo Kurzlieger mit Sachs 3 x 7 Frontantrieb und Trommelbremse.


----------



## slowbeat (14. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei einer SRAM 22/36 ohne bashguard empfehle ich einen LDM S3 36T Umwerfer. Bei einer SRAM 22/36 Kurbel mit Bashguard oder einer SRAM 24/38 ohne empfehle ich einen LDM S3 38T.


Ich häng mich mal hier rein für meine Frage:
Ist am Rahmen genügend Platz für ein 38er (evtl. auch 40er?) Kettenblatt, das auf einer 3xKurbel mittig (Bash außen) montiert ist?


----------



## Sackmann (14. Dezember 2014)

Das kommt natürlich auch auf die Kurbel an, denn ich kenne nicht alle Kettenlinien auswendig. Ohne es probiert zu haben würde ich aber schätzen, dass das im Regelfall nicht geht. Persönlich bin ich schon ein 34er Standard-Blatt auf meiner XO1 gefahren. Das geht wie erwartet ohne Probleme. Auf Kompatibilität mit größeren Kettenblättern oder Kompatibilität mit 3-Fach Kurbeln, insbesondere mit modifizierten Kettenblättern habe ich bei der Konstruktion des Rahmens keinen Wert gelegt. 3-Fach Kurbeln haben allerdings eine größere Kettenlinie als moderne 1-Fach Kurbeln, deshalb kann ich dies nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Es könnte auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (14. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett falsch liege ist der Spider der 22-33-44 Kurbel genau der Selbe wie der, der 22-36-Bash Kurbel, oder?
Akut geht es mir um eine X0 oder RF Turbine Kurbel, ich frag halt weil Du eh geschrieben hast, 22-36-Bash würde passen. Kannst Du das im CAD simulieren bzw. hast Du die passenden Modelle da?


----------



## Sackmann (14. Dezember 2014)

Der Spider einer modernen (10-Fach SRAM) 2-Fach Kurbel ist in keinem der beiden Fälle identisch mit dem einer 3-Fach Kurbel. 2-Fach Kurbeln haben die gleichen Kettenblattpositionen, egal ob mit oder ohne Bash. Ich kann morgen mal schauen, ob ein 38er Blatt auf einer 3-Fach Kurbel passen könnte. Was hast du vor?


----------



## slowbeat (14. Dezember 2014)

Ok, da bin ich wohl einer Fehlinfo aufgesessen.
1x10 reicht mir von der Bandbreite definitiv nicht, 22-36 ist auch eher knapp bemessen für das was ich fahr.
Ich würd gern eine der vorhandenen Kurbeln mit 22-38 oder 24-40 oder so fahren, vielleicht auch mit Bash.
Auf Lager wären halt 3x X0 oder 3x Turbine, die würde ich gern verwenden, wenn möglich.


----------



## steffpro (15. Dezember 2014)

Was willst du denn mit dem Evo mit einem 38 oder 40 Blatt machen?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich muss mich wohl revidieren:
Bei einer 3x10 Kurbel mit 51er Kettenlinie, wie etwa von SRAM X7, X9, X0 und auch Shimano (minimal kleiner) sollte ein 38er auf der mittleren Position ohne Problem gehen, und ich würde behaupten, dass sogar ein 40er Blatt geht. Je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise flexen solche Kettenstreben aber auch gerne mal ein wenig (da vorne am Hauptlager natürlich relativ wenig), aber trotzdem sollten schon noch ein paar Millimeter clearence zur Sicherheit bleiben, was beim 38er eigentlich schon der Fall ist. 
Ich persönlich würde allerdings bei 22-36 bleiben, denn da würde in der Bandbreite lediglich ein einziger Gang zu einer 3-Fach Kombi fehlen, und das ist der schnellste. Brauchst du den so oft?


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich frage mich ob die Fragestellung zum _Advents-Gewinnspiel #3: Gewinnpaket von Bionicon und Bruchpilot _nicht doch etwas unglücklich gelaufen ist? Ich meine, jeder der keine Geometrieverstellung getestet hat und das sind wohl die meisten, werden sich negativ dazu äussern.


----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Als Hersteller kriegst du aber ein gutes Gefühl dafür, wie ein Teil der potenziellen Kunden denkt...


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Dezember 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Als Hersteller kriegst du aber ein gutes Gefühl dafür, wie ein Teil der potenziellen Kunden denkt...


Die Platzhirsche bekommen mehr Rückendeckung und die, die es eigentlich besser können machen es zu schwer, kompliziert, anfällig und man fährt gegen eine Wand.

*Canyon =Platzhirsch oder so


----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist halt eine Form von Marktforschung  Sieh es positiv - Bionicon weiss besser, an welchen Vorurteilen sie ansetzen müssen. Ausserdem lese ich da auch viele positive oder zumindest "interessierte" Kommentare. Ich finde es übrigens super, dass Bionicon jetzt deutlich mehr Präsenz in den Medien hat.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage ist doch so in Ordnung. Negativ äußern sich ja auch die Wenigsten darüber.
Was man aber daraus erkennen kann ist auf jeden Fall, dass die, die so etwas noch nicht probiert haben, wirklich Angst haben, dass sie vergessen, wieder in DH-Mode zu gehen.  
Und dass das Ganze "on-the-fly" geht, d.h. ohne absteigen oder Hand vom Lenker nehmen, das verstehen manche auch noch nicht so wirklich.
Kritikpunkte, die nicht wirklich als Kritik ernst zu nehmen sind.
Dass ein solches System die Komplexität erhöht, ist prinzipiell natürlich richtig, doch wenn man betrachtet, wie wenig Probleme dieses System macht - und im Vergleich dazu wieviel Probleme eine Talas oder 2-Step Gabel mitunter machen - dann ist dieses Problem auch eher theoretischer Natur. Wenngleich dennoch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Komplexer ist das System - das stimmt - aber defektanfälliger als eine normale Gabel eben nur auf dem Papier, da es eben so zuverlässig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Für die meisten User ist leider die Talas oder 2-Step Gabel der Benchmark, sie kennen die Probleme und vermuten, dass diese ebenfalls beim Bionicon System bestehen  Die bisher gesammelten Erfahrungen werden ärgerlichweise auch beim Bionicon System vermutet...


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Dezember 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was man aber daraus erkennen kann ist auf jeden Fall, dass die, die so etwas noch nicht probiert haben


Richtig... oder wie bereits erwähnt, falsch getestet haben. Am TestRide währe ich den Kandidaten am liebsten hinterher gefahren. Da kam doch wirklich jemand im UH-Mode auf das Testgelände zurück ...hat aber zum Glück gemeint, ...geiles Bike


----------



## ABBiker (26. Dezember 2014)

Heute habe ich mein altes Bike (Cube Stereo 2010) verkauft... Bitte jetzt ganz schnell das EVO liefern!


----------



## slowbeat (29. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute, die das EVO schon gefahren sind:

Waren die Testräder alle mit starrer Stütze mit Versatz aufgebaut oder gabs auch welche mit Stütze ohne Versatz?


----------



## damage0099 (29. Dezember 2014)

hab grad nochmal Bilder geguckt:
Hatten wohl alle Setback.
Das gilt für die Bikes beim Bionicon-Treffen in Aalen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand welche Felgen die Hope Laufräder vom Best Bike Ever haben? Wird das eher mein Tourenlaufradsatz oder eher der Zweitsatz fürn Bikepark, frage ich mich gerade.


----------



## ABBiker (30. Dezember 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus dem Newsletter:
> 
> "Wir werden [...] auf einen HOPE Hoops Laufradsatz zurückgreifen. Dieser besteht aus der bewährten HOPE Pro Evo 2 Nabe, klassisch 3-fach gekreuzten Sapim Race Speichen und der HOPE Tech Enduro Felge, alles in schwarz."





Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon nochmal zitiert wird, dann bitte auch dazu angeben, dass dies nur für 180/26 gilt! Alle anderen bleiben bei DT Swiss. Nicht, dass hier noch Missverständnisse aufkommmen...



Sollten also DIESE Laufräder sein denke ich. Da ich 27.5" bestellt habe, kenne ich den zugehörigen Newsletter allerdings nicht und hoffe keine Falschinformation zu verbreiten.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2015)

Tja, langsam wirds ernst 
Hoffentlich lassen's die Taiwanesen knacken und das Schiff hat schön Rückenwind


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2015)

Ein gesundes Neues erstmal. 
Damage, du bist lustig. Mit dem Schiff wären die Rahmen im April noch nicht da. 
Die Bikes kommen per Expresslieferung mit dem Flieger. First Class versteht sich von selbst, oder? 
Die Hauptrahmen sind soweit ich weiß letzte Woche fertig geschweißt gewesen. Hinterbauten sollten also diese Woche dran sein und dann geht's zum Lackieren.
Und ja, Jungs: Lackieren muss sein. Raw gibt's nicht! 
Ich hab noch bis zum 7. Januar frei und abwieder in der Firma, 
dann können wir wieder detailliert berichten. Bisher gibt's aber keine Meldung aus Taiwan, von daher läuft alles noch nach Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2015)

Danke, ebenfalls ein Gutes Neues!

Hört sich gut an  
Dann könnte es diesen Monat in der Tat noch zu einer Tour mit dem neuen Rädle reichen


----------



## ABBiker (3. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch ein Gutes Neues!! Wieder ein Tag um 

@Sackmann: Mich beschäftigt derzeit die Frage, mit welchem Bedienknopf die KS LEV an den Spec 0 EVOs verbaut wird. Auf den Bildern die ich gesehen habe, war der links abgebildete Southpaw-Hebel verbaut. Für alle die auf 2-fach umrüsten wird dann wohl ein anderer Bedienknopf erforderlich?!
Danke!



 

 
Da ich es nicht abwarten kann, möchte ich alles zu hause liegen haben wenn das Bike kommt.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2015)

Die Evos werden aufgrund der besseren Kompatibilität mit allen Schaltungen mit dem rechts abgebildeten Hebel ausgeliefert.


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ....mit dem rechts abgebildeten Hebel ausgeliefert.



Wo ist rechts? ...unteres Bild?


----------



## ABBiker (4. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass die Bilder auf meinen Mobilgeräten übereinander, nicht nebeneinander dargestellt werden. Aber es ist der schmale, mit allen Schalthebeln kompatible Hebel. Also rechts oder alternativ unten.


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2015)

Andere Frage zum Thema Teile schon vorrätig halten. Ist der Hope LRS fürs "Best Bike Ever" schon mit Tubelessband ab Werk versorgt?
Natürlich wird die anderen u.U. auch selbiges für die DT Swiss Felgen interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (4. Januar 2015)

Die DT Swiss kommen auf jeden Fall schon mit Tubelessband. Beim Hope bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, werd ich morgen nachsehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Hauptrahmen sind soweit ich weiß letzte Woche fertig geschweißt gewesen. Hinterbauten sollten also diese Woche dran sein und dann geht's zum Lackieren.


Aaaah, ich glaube mein Hinterbau ist heute Nacht geschweißt worden. Im Traum lief es mir plötzlich ganz wohlig warm den Rücken hinunter.
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sich das Lackieren bemerkbar macht. Nicht dass ich mich da als Lackaffe erträume mit dem Outfit.Ich bin da ein wenig verunsichert.


----------



## JvS-105 (5. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul,
i schiff mi hin ;-)

Griass aus dem Vinschgau
JvS


----------



## ABBiker (11. Januar 2015)

@Sackmann: Bekommen wir evtl. bald Bilder von geschweißten Rahmen zu sehen. Das steigert die Vorfreude und es ist natürlich schön am Fortschritt unserer EVOs teil zu haben.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2015)

Geduld Geduld, wir arbeiten daran, Fotos von kompletten Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## accutrax (11. Januar 2015)

ich habe und hatte bis jetzt noch kein bionicon ...
weil es das evo aber auch in 26" gibt
und die lösung mit den extra kettenstreben (MCS) herausragend ist...nicht einfach :
"wir haben es für 650b gemacht, kleinere räder passen natürlich auch rein und gehen auch top"....wie bei so vielen anderen herstellern..
lese ich hier schon eine weile mit ..
top support von sackmann....super fred und... geiler rahmen !
beeindruckend!

gruss accu


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

So langsam könnte man anfangen, 'rückwärts' zu zählen....die Tage meine ich


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So langsam könnte man anfangen, 'rückwärts' zu zählen....die Tage meine ich


...wenn du bei 90zig anfängst, wirst du sicher nicht enttäuscht


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte eher an die 20....


----------



## Resibiker (14. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> dass vor Ende Februar die letzten der Vorbesteller ihre Bikes haben


An Dieser Aussage von Sacki halte Ich Mich fest und hoffe dass "FIFO" respektiert wird und ich habe zeitig bestellt 
Wir könnten ja unsere auftrags bestätigungs N° vergleichen um die reienvolge zu bestimmen... 
Aber das hilft alles nichts wenn Die Jungs am Tegernsee noch nichts haben wo Sie Die Teile draufmontieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

könnte es sein, dass das Best Bike Ever am längsten aus den Startlöchern braucht, weil die Räder fehlen? Ich hoffe nicht. Als gutes Zeichen zähle ich auch vom 20.2. runter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sacki hörst du mich?


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, die Räder vom best bike ever wären schon da


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

in dem Newsletter war doch nur von DTSwiss-Rädern die Rede. Die Hopes sollten Mitte Januar da sein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. 
Ist dem so??


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Hm, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Ich glaube, du hast recht....
Nehme meins auch ohne Laufräder 
Im Karton nur die Bremsscheiben + Reifen dazu und gut 
Meine neuen stehen schon fertigpräpariert im Keller


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

worin besteht denn rädertechnisch bei dir der Fortschritt? Arbeite nämlich auch gerade dran, wenn meine Felgen endlich mal da sind


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

..der Countdown läuft..
ob ich schon anfangen sollte, von meiner Lieblings-Zahl 34 (Startnummer des legendären Kevin Schwantz) rückwärts zu zählen? ;-)

Griass - JvS


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

Kevin Schwantz Fan und jetzt Harley fahren?


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

Keine Sorge, hab noch 2 richtige Racer in der Garage *hihi*


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

Habs dran gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

Und immerhin war mein erstes Motorrad überhaupt eine RGV 250.
Die Maschine hat bereits im Voraus für die Harley entschädigt *hihi*


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Habs dran gegeben.



Wie sprach jemand hier im Forum?
Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit - also kann man immer wieder mit dem Motorradfahren starten *zwinker*


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> worin besteht denn rädertechnisch bei dir der Fortschritt? Arbeite nämlich auch gerade dran, wenn meine Felgen endlich mal da sind


Falls du mich meinst:
Ich mag breite Felgen.
Werde die Spank Spike Evo 35 fahren 
(Bei meiner miserablen Linienwahl müssen die Teile ordentlich was aushalten  )

Mit Hope Pro II Naben, Sapim Race und Alunippeln incl. Felgenband bin ich bei 2080g (auf unserer Küchenwaage).
Das paßt.
Liebäugelte auch mit der Subrosa, blieb dann aber lieber auf der sichereren Seite


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich werden meinen Zweit(Erst-)Satz mit Subrosas und DT 350 ausstatten und die Hopes beizeiten wenn sie durch sind auf Spikes oder Stiffys fürn Park umrüsten


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2015)

Hope Laufräder sind am Montag gekommen. 
Aber dazu im nächsten Update mehr...
Gestern ist ein Flieger gelandet und sollte viele schöne Teile dabei gehabt haben.
Bevor aber noch einige in Hysterie ausbrechen: die Rahmen waren nicht dabei.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hope Laufräder sind am Montag gekommen.
> Aber dazu im nächsten Update mehr...
> Gestern ist ein Flieger gelandet und sollte viele schöne Teile dabei gehabt haben.
> Bevor aber noch einige in Hysterie ausbrechen: die Rahmen waren nicht dabei.



Super 

Naja, daß die Rahmen noch nicht da sind bzw. sein können, war klar 
Habt ihr denn bis auf die Rahmen sonst alles da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Januar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...wenn du bei 90zig anfängst, wirst du sicher nicht enttäuscht


Man kann auch von einem 2m Zollstock jeden Tag einen Zoll absägen. Damit kann man die Vorfreude in Aktivität umsetzen und sieht das Nahen des großen Tages sich in 3-d. Zur Not hat man noch einen zweiten Zollstock in Reserve.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Januar 2015)

da muss man ja noch rechnen! Ich sehe schon Trollkiddies neue Threads eröffnen


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Man kann auch von einem 2m Zollstock jeden Tag einen Zoll absägen. Damit kann man die Vorfreude in Aktivität umsetzen und sieht das Nahen des großen Tages sich in 3-d. Zur Not hat man noch einen zweiten Zollstock in Reserve.



BOAH, jetzt hab ich mich mächtig eingenässt *gggg*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> da muss man ja noch rechnen! Ich sehe schon Trollkiddies neue Threads eröffnen


Rechnen? Ich habe doch noch Zollstöcke mit Zoll drauf ...


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2015)

Aaaaaalsooo:
Heute ist ne groooße Lieferung gekommen.
Bis auf Rahmen und Kindshock, sollte jetzt eigentlich (fast alles) alles da sein. 
Die oben erwähnten Komponenten sind in TW auf hold und kommen dann zusammen mit den Rahmen, da diese uns nur zusammen was nützen. Vorzubereiten ist bei diesen Teilen ja nichts.
SRAM ist schon mit dabei, sollte eigentlich mit den Rahmen kommen, aber wir mussten es jetzt abnehmen, weil sie es nicht länger lagern konnten.
Alle Gabeln und Suspension-Teile können jetzt in D aufgebaut und vorbereitet werden.
Magura Dämpfer sind letzte Woche vorerst schon 40 Stück gekommen, die Zusage für weitere 100 Stück haben wir bis Ende Januar (+Luftfrachtzeit), die restlichen kommen nach CNY gegen Ende Februar.
Wir müssen die heute eingetroffene Lieferung natürlich noch kontrollieren, ob da alles drin ist.
Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, sind Reifen. Die erste Lieferung Schwalbe mit RockRazor 27.5 (ca 130 stück) und einem Großteil der 26 Zoll Reifen ist ja schon lange hier. Der Rest lässt noch auf sich warten. Terminiert waren sie eigentlich auf KW48-KW2.

Hier gibt´s jetzt erstmal ein paar Teaser-Bilder, was euch vielleicht freut.
Charles war heute zusammen mit Jacky bei unserem Rahmenlieferanten und hat dort 5 Rahmen komplett "von 0" aufgebaut, kontrolliert und vermessen, ob alles soweit passt. Sieht sehr gut aus! Alle Rahmen sind geschweißt, gerichtet und waren in der Wärmebehandlung.
Auf den ersten Bilder seht ihr z.B. wie und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln die Reifenclearence und die Symmetrie des Hinterbaus zum Rad kontrolliert wird. Solche Werkzeuge wurden zusammen mit unserem Rahmenhersteller konstruiert/entwickelt und gehören teilweise exklusiv Bionicon selbst, teilweise dem Rahmenhersteller.
Dass unser Rahmenhersteller einer der besten und rennomiertesten in TW ist, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Schweißen kann er auch, wie man sieht...Das können wenige so gut...
Dafür zahlen wir aber auch ein gutes Stück mehr, als anderswo.

Danach gings direkt weiter zum Painter, wo alle Rahmen bereits eingetroffen sind und nun lackiert werden.

Weitere News gibt´s (vielleicht heute noch) in einem Newsletter mit viel viel mehr Bildern...


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Klasse!!!
Die Jungs arbeiten so hart, daß nicht mal Zeit zum Fingernägel-schneiden bleibt 

Sieht sehr gut aus!

Bei den Schweißnähten hast du recht: Sehr sauber!!


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2015)

Ne, das ist Jenson! Der spielt chinesiche Harfe. Das ist sowas ähnliches, wie ne Zither, da braucht man sowas...


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Ha...interessant!
Ein Allround-Talent  Schön


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

geil.. Danke, Sackmann!!

schbrauch Zollstock. und 'ne Säge. JETZT *g*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Januar 2015)

OK, kann ich schon mal 20 Zoll am Stück absägen.
Das ist Wohlgefühl pur beim Klang der chinesischen Harfe.

Edit:  Jetzt war doch JvS-105 glatt schnell an der Säge als ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2015)

Lass dich net verarschen... 
Keine Ahnung, wer das ist. 
Der arbeitet wohl wirklich so hart...


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Lass dich net verarschen...
> Keine Ahnung, wer das ist.
> Der arbeitet wohl wirklich so hart...



...und wir dachen schon, der Soundtrack zum neuen Edison Evo kommt von einem Chinesischen Harfen Spieler


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

.. und dann mit dem Evo die steilsten Hänge runterzittern


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Sieht jedenfalls nicht nach Kinderarbeit aus


----------



## JvS-105 (14. Januar 2015)

..komm von den Bildern nicht los: extrem geile Rahmen-Oberflächen *wow*


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2015)

Die Teile müssen auch was hermachen 

Paar Bekannte von mir sind schon richtig heiß drauf, das Teil in Natura zu sehen und mal drauf zu sitzen!!


----------



## steffpro (14. Januar 2015)

I freu mi


----------



## ABBiker (14. Januar 2015)

Sieht super aus, vielen Dank!


----------



## senfbrot (14. Januar 2015)

von wegen hart arbeiten.... 

http://blogger.chinaseite.de/2008/12/17/der-lange-fingernagel-und-seine-bedeutung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Noch ein bisschen mehr Futter:
Ganz ehrlich?
Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## dj_evil (15. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja besser als Weihnachten 

Jeztz muss nur das Paket noch kommen


----------



## Resibiker (15. Januar 2015)

Das ist wie Weinachten und Geburtstag zusammen 
Nahmens Schilder an Den Rahmen wäre schon toll gewesen


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Januar 2015)

...ich drucke die Bilder aus und hänge sie neben meinen Schreibtisch


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2015)

Weihnachten ist doch erst, wenn das Teil zur ersten Ausfahrt richtig rangenommen wird 

Vielen Dank @ Sacki, wirklich klasse von dir / euch, uns so gläsern auf dem laufenden zu halten! 2x  hoch!


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist doch erst, wenn das Teil zur ersten Ausfahrt richtig rangenommen wird







damage0099 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> @Sacki








http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/sacki.165260/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (15. Januar 2015)

Genial, ich freu mich einen Ast ;-)
Danke, Sackmann!!


----------



## souldriver (15. Januar 2015)

Jetzt noch Klarlack drauf und ich bestell mir doch noch eins


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Klarlack drauf und ich bestell mir doch noch eins


Bestellen, entlacken, Klarlack drauf


----------



## senfbrot (15. Januar 2015)

Werde dem Design und mir ein paar Wochen Probezeit geben - wenn es mich nicht für sich gewinnen kann, wird mattschwarz gepulvert.  

...brauche dann noch passende Decals von Bionicon!!!


----------



## steffpro (15. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Noch ein bisschen mehr Futter:
> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wie geil ist das denn?
> Anhang anzeigen 350737



Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als ob die Kabelführung, vermutlich für die Sattelstütze, nach unten geht. Müsste die nicht genau andersrum sein? Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Fuck, das habe ich ja gar nicht gesehen...
Oh, oh....
Ich muss sofort drübe anrufen, die sollen gleich alle Rahmen nochmal checken.
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

Prima. Ich hoffe nur, die benutzen nicht die zölligen Skalen.


----------



## steffpro (15. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Fuck, das habe ich ja gar nicht gesehen...
> Oh, oh....
> Ich muss sofort drübe anrufen, die sollen gleich alle Rahmen nochmal checken.
> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein....


Der war gut.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Oh mann, ich hatte mit mehr Entsetzen, und Panik gerechnet. Macht ja gar keinen Spaß mit euch. 
Also nur zur Aufklärung: Das passt schon so!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2015)

Hast Du noch ein Bild, wo der Rahmen in einer Schweißvorrichtung gespannt ist?

Willst nicht doch runterfliegen und im Handgepäck ein paar Rahmen gleich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich hatte mit mehr Entsetzen, und Panik gerechnet.


Entsetzen? Panik?
Seid ich selber schräubel, entsetzt mich nichts mehr!


----------



## dj_evil (15. Januar 2015)

Panik ja nicht gerade, aber: hätte ich das Bike heute morgen bezahlt wäre es doch tatsächlich 30% günstiger gewesen mit dem zeitweiligen Eurowechselkurs


----------



## JvS-105 (15. Januar 2015)

soll ja Leute geben, die ihre Bikes mit dem hart arbeitenden Geld bezahlen ;-)
Griass - JvS

auch wechselkursgeschädigt *ggg*


----------



## senfbrot (15. Januar 2015)

@dj_evil 
Beim nächsten Bionicon dann - der Kurs wird sicherlich so bleiben, wenn nicht noch "besser" werden, nachdem die SNB den Kurs für drei Jahre "eingefroren" hatte.


----------



## dj_evil (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn das Evo solange wie mein jetziges Trek Liquid bei mir bleibt (10 Jahre) dann siehts dann ev. schon wieder anders aus 
Muss jetzt erst noch ein Haus bauen....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Bionicon dann - .......


 Äh, passt das denn in die Urne?


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Äh, passt das denn in die Urne?


nööö, aber macht sich gut zur Abdankung


----------



## luCYnger (15. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Noch ein bisschen mehr Futter:
> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wie geil ist das denn?



hmmm, Futter für'S Volk !!  
lecker !!


----------



## senfbrot (15. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Äh, passt das denn in die Urne?


 
...ist ja stufenlos verstellbar, da findet sich sicherlich ne Position


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Könnte für Euch interessant sein:
Wir werden in Zusammenarbeit mit Mountain Equipment folgendes Hoody bringen, das bei uns auch bald bestellt werden kann.
Jeder, der am Samstag zum Schrauberworkshop da ist, kann es auch schon begutachten.
Bei Interesse: Voresert einfach bei uns telefonisch oder per Email melden.
Die Teile brauchen ein paar Wochen zum Besticken, da sie auf Auftrag gefertigt werden.
Preis bleibt bei den originalen 99€, kein Aufpreis für die Bestickung!
Weitere Farben, wie auf der Homepage:
http://www.mountain-equipment.de/dark-days-hooded-jacket


----------



## steffpro (15. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich hatte mit mehr Entsetzen, und Panik gerechnet. Macht ja gar keinen Spaß mit euch.
> Also nur zur Aufklärung: Das passt schon so!


Auf den Bilder des soeben erhaltenen Newsletter sieht man es auch viel besser. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt. Hoffe die Jungs und Mädels in Taiwan sind schnell mit der Lackierpistole und der Flieger hat Rückenwind.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Ach ja...
Das könnte vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen noch interessieren.
Beides neue Dämpfer und beides neue und ungefahrene Bushings.
Bitte auch in der Reihenfolge ansehen.
Original Bushings:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yrxu67sdbgxojr1/VIDEO0064.mp4?dl=0
Tuning Bushings
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2w8gzubopt3vu6b/VIDEO0063.mp4?dl=0

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## luCYnger (15. Januar 2015)

sehr schön, alles richtig gemacht mit der Bestellung der Tuning-Bushings 

nach all den Nachrichten und Bildern brauch ich jetzt ne große Wanne zum Vollsabbern
und ne Schachtel Schlaftabletten zur Beruhigung ..


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2015)

Läuft nicht  Vorschaubild da, Start, ... nix. Laufzeiten 4 und 1 Sekunde 
 Alles ist freigeben, sogar erstmals der vermaledeite 264er Codec im FF...
Muss man das daunloaden zum kucken?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Läuft nicht  Vorschaubild da, Start, ... nix. Laufzeiten 4 und 1 Sekunde
> Alles ist freigeben, sogar erstmals der vermaledeite 264er Codec im FF...
> Muss man das daunloaden zum kucken?


Die sind doch gar nicht länger oder? Die Info ist vollständig: viel und wenig Reibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich warum: Schneckenlangsame Netzverbindung,
12 Minuten Daunload, für 6,xMB!!  Später nochmal...


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2015)

Jetzt hab auch ichs kapiert:
Die 'Tuning' sind schneller ausgeschlagen und haben jetzt schon Spiel 

Was kosten die nochmal?


----------



## Sackmann (15. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub 39,80 pro Bike


----------



## ABBiker (15. Januar 2015)

Super Neuigkeiten! Vielen Dank für die Transparenz, die vielen Fotos usw... Die Qualität sieht spitze aus. Wenn ich an die Bilder einiger krummer ICBs der ersten Generation denke...


Sackmann schrieb:


> Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, sind Reifen. Die erste Lieferung Schwalbe mit RockRazor 27.5 (ca 130 stück) und einem Großteil der 26 Zoll Reifen ist ja schon lange hier. Der Rest lässt noch auf sich warten. Terminiert waren sie eigentlich auf KW48-KW2.


Bevor die Auslieferung sich wegen dem Magic Mary verzögert nehme ich das Rad ohne. Vielleicht im Tausch gegen ein Shirt oder so .


----------



## damage0099 (19. Januar 2015)

Ob diesen Monat noch die ersten Exemplare rausgehen?
Wird wohl sehr eng werden....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ob diesen Monat noch die ersten Exemplare rausgehen?
> Wird wohl sehr eng werden....


Wenn ich mich heute Nacht nicht verträumt habe, ja. Meins müsse dann etwa das 13. sein.


----------



## ABBiker (19. Januar 2015)

Was Du so träumst... Versuch mal heraus zu träumen wann meins kommt. Auf jeden Fall wieder ein Tag weniger


----------



## damage0099 (20. Januar 2015)

Mal gespannt, wann die ersten Bilder von den 'bunten' Rahmen kommen


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, wann die ersten Bilder von den 'bunten' Rahmen kommen



18.02.-24.02.2015 Chinesisches Neujahr vergiss nicht die Tage noch mit zu zählen, um die es noch länger geht 
Übrigens... Jahr der Holz-Ziege ...und nicht des Alu-Rahmen


----------



## damage0099 (21. Januar 2015)

In Taiwan ticken die Uhren anders 
Die wollen die Dinger außer Landes haben, glaub mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (21. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> In Taiwan ticken die Uhren anders
> Die wollen die Dinger außer Landes haben, glaub mir


Weiss net wie heftig in Taiwan gefeiert wird.... aber bis dann sollten die Rahmen eh lackiert sein


----------



## damage0099 (21. Januar 2015)

Bis dahin haben sie schon die ersten Steinschläge abgekriegt und die 2. Kette drauf!!!!


----------



## Sackmann (21. Januar 2015)

Also wenn bis CNY die Rahmen nicht schon längst hier in D sind, dann gibt´s Ärger von mir persönlich!
Charles hat heute von den Rahmen Bescheid bekommen und war zur Kontrolle dort.
Eigentlich sollten die Rahmen ja schon heute fertig sein, leider gab es kleine Verspätung mit den Decals. Da wiederum auch wieder ein kleines Problem beim Aufbringen am Sitzrohr/Stealth-Eingang. Diese Decals mussten jetzt neu gemacht werden. Rahmen sind aber schon lackiert, müssen also nur noch mit Decals bepappt  und dann matt klarlackiert werden.
Am Montag gibt´s hoffentlich wieder was Neues von uns mit Bildern und am Freitag gehen sie dann in den Flieger!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (21. Januar 2015)

Dann wirds mit Auslieferung der ersten Bikes diesen Monat wohl nichts mehr....


----------



## Sackmann (21. Januar 2015)

Na diesen Monat wird wirklich etwas eng, aber in der ersten Wochen Februar sollten die ersten aufgebaut werden können. Je nachdem wie lange der Flieger braucht und wie lange das Zeug beim Zoll liegt.
Wir verschicken aus TW eigentlich immer freitags, und manchmal kommen die Sachen am Montag schon bei uns an, manchmal erst am Mittwoch. 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## hulster (21. Januar 2015)

Ist eigentlich standardmäßig nen Schutzaufkleber am Unterrohr drauf?


----------



## steffpro (21. Januar 2015)

Wozu? Da laufen doch schon die Schalt-, Sattelstützen- und Bremsleitung. )


----------



## senfbrot (21. Januar 2015)

Überzieher übers Unterrohr ist schon immer Geschmacksache gewesen...


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2015)

Schalt-, Sattelstützen- und Bremsleitung unter'm Unterrohr waren schon immer Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. Januar 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Überzieher übers Unterrohr ist schon immer Geschmacksache gewesen...



Naja - sind mittlerweile bei vielen Rädern Standard und teil des Designs. Sind dann halt nur dicker als die normalen Decals ausgeführt. Weswegen es dann die meisten auch gar nicht merken, dass sie welche haben. 
UnD sonst gibt es die Dinger auch schön transparent...
... und ICH möchte es wissen, damit ich mir dann ggf frühzeitig welche besorgen kann.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Schalt-, Sattelstützen- und Bremsleitung unter'm Unterrohr waren schon immer Geschmackssache


Ich wöllte sie nirgends mehr anders haben....net mal IM Rahmen 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden......
Und mein natürlicher Öko-Schutz aus Wasser, Staub, Lehm und Dreck hält super und ist bei Bedarf einfach abwaschbar


----------



## mzonq (22. Januar 2015)

Alles Geschmackssache....ich hatte am alten Eddi immer einen zurechtgeschnittenen alten Reifenmantel mit Kabelbindern dran...sieht sehr "brachial" aus, kostet aber nix und funktioniert super. Optisch hat es mir aber gefallen, stehe halt auf so derbe Optiken. Am jetzigen Rad habe ich einen alten Schlauch rumgewickelt...sieht auch aus, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, aber wenn ich draufsitze sehe ich das ja nicht. Außerdem verschwindet es eh unter einer festen Schicht aus Dreck, Blättern und Kuhkacke  

So langsam stellt sich bei mir auch eine Vorfreude ein...jetzt muß ich nur noch Platz im Keller schaffen, damit sich das EVO dort breitmachen kann     (meine Frau hält mich eh für bescheuert noch ein Rad gekauft zu haben...Ich kann euch sagen, das war ein Spaß  )


----------



## Lanzelott (22. Januar 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Alles Geschmackssache....ich hatte am alten Eddi immer einen zurechtgeschnittenen alten Reifenmantel mit Kabelbindern dran...sieht sehr "brachial" aus, kostet aber nix und funktioniert super. Optisch hat es mir aber gefallen, stehe halt auf so derbe Optiken. Am jetzigen Rad habe ich einen alten Schlauch rumgewickelt...sieht auch aus, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, aber wenn ich draufsitze sehe ich das ja nicht. Außerdem verschwindet es eh unter einer festen Schicht aus Dreck, Blättern und Kuhkacke
> 
> So langsam stellt sich bei mir auch eine Vorfreude ein...jetzt muß ich nur noch Platz im Keller schaffen, damit sich das EVO dort breitmachen kann     (meine Frau hält mich eh für bescheuert noch ein Rad gekauft zu haben...Ich kann euch sagen, das war ein Spaß  )


Freut und erleichtert mich, dass ich anscheinend nicht der einzigste mit diesen Problemen bin!!!


----------



## mzonq (22. Januar 2015)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Freut und erleichtert mich, dass ich anscheinend nicht der einzigste mit diesen Problemen bin!!!


 
LOL: Die andern reden nur nicht drüber


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Na diesen Monat wird wirklich etwas eng, aber in der ersten Wochen Februar sollten die ersten aufgebaut werden können. Je nachdem wie lange der Flieger braucht und wie lange das Zeug beim Zoll liegt.
> Wir verschicken aus TW eigentlich immer freitags, und manchmal kommen die Sachen am Montag schon bei uns an, manchmal erst am Mittwoch.
> 
> Gruß
> Sacki



Ich finde eure Berichterstattung richtig klasse 

Würde sonst sicher jeden Tag in voller Radmontur, 2 Pedalen und Inbusschlüssel in der Hand auf den Postboten warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Würde sonst sicher jeden Tag in voller Radmontur, 2 Pedalen und Inbusschlüssel in der Hand auf den Postboten warten


Würde?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Resibiker (23. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Würde sonst sicher jeden Tag in voller Radmontur, 2 Pedalen und Inbusschlüssel in der Hand auf den Postboten warten


Ich hoffe schom dass Sacki jedem per mail Die AWB N° schickt wenn das EVO versand wurde damit mann genau verfolgen kann wenn es ankommtDass wenn da steet "in Auslieferung" mann dringen urlaub für den Nachmittag anfragt, um die erste Testfahrt zu bestreiten.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

Naja,
vor Auslieferung / Versand mußt sowieso die Versandkosten latzen....dann wirst es schon mitbekommen 
Außer wir fahren hin, holen es ab und improvisieren ein kleines Mini-Treffen....incl. Probefahrt versteht sich


----------



## Resibiker (26. Januar 2015)

Auf meiner Rechnung sin Versand und Verpackungs Kosten schon drauf, also bräuchte ich AWb nummer um Pedale und Imbus rechtzeiztig parat zu legen


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

Aaah, echt? Dachte kommt noch drauf, soll recht sein 
Wir werden uns wohl noch bischen gedulden müssen


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Am Montag gibt´s hoffentlich wieder was Neues von uns mit Bildern
> Gruß
> Sacki


----------



## JvS-105 (26. Januar 2015)

deswegen mag ich Montage so sehr ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2015)

Für Nicht-Deutsche sind die Versandkosten schon mit drauf auf der Rechnung.
Bei allen Deutschen Kunden ist ja oft noch offen, ob persönlich abgeholt wird, oder nicht. Deswegen sind bei Deutschen Kunden generell keine Versandkosten auf der AB. Diese werden dann (wenn nicht persönlich abgeholt) kurz vor Versand fällig.
Bei ausländischen Kunden ist anzunehmen, dass das Bike versendet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (26. Januar 2015)

ich werd das Ding persönlich abholen und mir bei der Gelegenheit nochmal ein Tegernsee-Wellness-Wochenende geben ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Januar 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> ich werd das Ding persönlich abholen und mir bei der Gelegenheit nochmal ein Tegernsee-Wellness-Wochenende geben ;-)



...also, SIE Wellness und DU Bike etc.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2015)

Also es wird so langsam ernst...
Hauptrahmen sind tadellos und sehen wunderbar aus.
Charles geht morgen trotzdem nochmal hin, weil es leichte Abweichungen bei den Decalfarben am Hinterbau gibt, womit wir nicht zufrieden waren. Das Decal-Gelb weicht leicht vom lackierten Gelb ab.
Ansonsten, sieht das doch alles mehr als ordentlich aus, wie ich finde...
Und jetzt seht ihr zum ersten Mal auch die kleinen Änderungen, die wir noch im Design vorgenommen haben:
Zum Bleistift:
Steuersatzmaße am Steuerrohr, Sattelstützenmaß am Sitzrohr, damit auch jeder weiß, was da so rein muss. Erspart vielleicht auch ein paar Anrufe.


----------



## agxduro (26. Januar 2015)

Tolle Bilder! Freue mich schon mein Rad am Tegernsee abzuholen!


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Viele, viele bunte Smarties !!!!!!


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Erspart vielleicht auch ein paar Anrufe.



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht!!!! 

Variante 1: Übersehen.
Variante 2: Stimmen die Maße wirklich?
Variante 3: etc.


----------



## mzonq (26. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil, das sieht so gut aus, das ist (fast) zu schade zum fahren....   ****FREU****


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das sieht so gut aus, das ist (fast) zu schade zum fahren....   ****FREU****



Nix - bunt genug, dass die Kratzer nicht so schnell auffallen.


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Charles geht morgen trotzdem nochmal hin, weil es leichte Abweichungen bei den Decalfarben am Hinterbau gibt, womit wir nicht zufrieden waren. Das Decal-Gelb weicht leicht vom lackierten Gelb ab.



Ooops - wirklich so rum? Fotos sind in der absoluten Farbdarstellung ja immmer etwas problematisch, aber für mich sieht es mehr so aus, als ob der Lack abweicht. Aber ihr werdet es schon wissen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und jetzt seht ihr zum ersten Mal auch die kleinen Änderungen, die wir noch im Design vorgenommen haben:
> Zum Bleistift:
> Steuersatzmaße am Steuerrohr, Sattelstützenmaß am Sitzrohr, damit auch jeder weiß, was da so rein muss. Erspart vielleicht auch ein paar Anrufe.


Wie geil ist das denn??!!
Super Idee!
Danke für die Bilder! Sieht seeehr gut aus! 

PS: Wenn Du das erste Komplett-Rad postest, drück ich den 'Gewinner-Button'


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Mal sehn, wann se in den Flieger gehen. Aber so langsam kribbelts.

Danke Sacki - ihr könnt ja vorab schonmal ne Ladung Papiertaschentücher verschicken - wegen Sabber und so.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ooops - wirklich so rum? ..., aber für mich sieht es mehr so aus, als ob der Lack abweicht. Aber ihr werdet es schon wissen.....


Dann müssen sie eben die Rahmen noch einmal neu lackieren.


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie eben die Rahmen noch einmal neu lackieren.


Nein, nein ...dafür haben die lange Fingernägel um die Decal´s wieder abzukratzen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, und wie geht das mit den Farben jetzt weiter?


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2015)

Weiter geht´s dann eben hier...
Man kann doch tatsächlich nicht mehr als 20 Bilder per Post als Anhang einfügen! Wo gibt´s denn sowas? Tss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn sowas? Tss....


Seit der neuen Software ist das so...

Eventuell gehen mehr als 20 wenn du sie in einen SPOILER packst!
Da habe ich schon mal über 80 Fotos in einen SPOILER ähh verspoilert! 

Hat auch denn Vorteil dass das in Nullkommanix geladen wird, im
gegensatz zu Fotos im Thread.  warum das so ist...


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2015)

@hulster : du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass ich aufgrund von Fotos ne Farbabweichung feststellen und reklamieren würde, oder?  Dafür haben wir ja unser Team in Taiwan, und auf deren Feedback verlasse ich mich. Das eine lackierte Fläche mit einem Decal bei zu 100% übereinstimmt ist ohnehin kaum möglich. Aber soweit, dass man kaum einen Unterschied feststellen kann, so sollte es schon aussehen. Und wenn dem nicht so ist, dann muss die Lackierfirma eben nacharbeiten.

@Asphaltsurfer : Die Hinterbauten waren noch nicht beklebt, sondern, nur Samples waren zum Kontrollieren vorbereitet. Jetzt werden im Eilverfahren neue Decals gedruckt und die Hinterbauten schnellstmöglich fertig gemacht. Morgen ist Charles wieder dort, um zu checken, dann kan ich hoffentlich Neues berichten.


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @hulster : du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass ich aufgrund von Fotos ne Farbabweichung feststellen und reklamieren würde, oder?



Zitat: "Fotos sind in der absoluten Farbdarstellung ja immmer etwas problematisch,........ Aber ihr werdet es schon wissen....."

Da hätt ich mir die beiden Sätze auch sparen können. 


.... davon abgesehen sind die Farben nur mal einfach geil.
Danke für die vielen Bilder....


----------



## JvS-105 (26. Januar 2015)

..boah, was freu ich mich! der graue Rahmen schaut einfach nur *wixx* aus..
Brauch ein paar Decals für mein Auto ;-)

Danke, Sackmann!! ;-)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne Firmen, die hätten solche Farbabweichungen als gewollt hingestellt
Is it a bug or is it a feature
Ansonsten steigt mal wieder die Vorfreude
An Decals fürs Auto solltet ihr mal denken. Nette Idee


----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2015)

#2882


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> #2882



Naja - jedem wie es ihm gefällt. Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Kommentare ich zum roten Evo bekomme.......


----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2015)

Nee - die Ähnlichkeit...

Und wenn Evo dann NUR in rot!


----------



## steffpro (26. Januar 2015)

Schöne Bilder. Noch besser hätte mir nur noch welche vom Container mit den Rahmen vor dem Bionicon Headquater gefallen. Gibts dann hoffentlich nächste Woche.


----------



## mzonq (26. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Naja - jedem wie es ihm gefällt. Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Kommentare ich zum roten Evo bekomme.......


 
Ich war ja die ganze Zeit ein wenig skeptisch wegen dem roten Rahmen, aber das war doch für mich die richtige Wahl - der Wald ist hier so dunkel, da findet man das Bike halt immer wieder, wenn es mich mal wieder verspult - saugut .
Ich muss mir auch noch ein paar Kommentare für die Kommentare meiner Kumpels überlegen, die über die Farbwahl hetzen werden. Die Banausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (26. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Zum Bleistift:
> Steuersatzmaße am Steuerrohr, Sattelstützenmaß am Sitzrohr, damit auch jeder weiß, was da so rein muss. Erspart vielleicht auch ein paar Anrufe.


 
Was man nicht alles Design nennen kann
Stellt euch mal vor eure Frauen würden ihre Oberweitenmaße auf dem T-Shirt tragen. 
Und alle freuen sich nen Ast ab. 


Sascha


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles Design nennen kann
> Stellt euch mal vor eure Frauen würden ihre Oberweitenmaße auf dem T-Shirt tragen.
> Und alle freuen sich nen Ast ab.
> Sascha


Wenn ich mich so umgucke, dann sind wir wohl schon mehrere Schritte weiter und die Frauen ziehen Sachen, bei denen man keine Angaben mehr braucht!


----------



## slash-sash (26. Januar 2015)

So zielsicher bist du?!


Sascha


----------



## steffpro (26. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich,  ich finds gut. Sonst sucht man sich immer nen wolf um die richtigen Maße heraus zu bekommen.
Und deutlich sinnvoller als noch Aufkleber von irgendwelchen Komponentenherstellern draufzukleben.


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich muss mir auch noch ein paar Kommentare für die Kommentare meiner Kumpels überlegen, die über die Farbwahl hetzen werden. Die Banausen



"Schau dir dein Rad an - keine Farbe ist auch keine Lösung."

Und wenn der Kommentar ganz böse war.

"Schau dich an - keine Farbe ist auch keine Lösung"


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht, wo schon wieder das Problem ist. Ja, diese Änderungen an den Decals (und andere, wie z.B. die Umwerferangabe LDM S3 Standard) haben wir hauptsächlich aus designtechnischen Gründen vorgenommen. Dass sie dabei noch nützliche Infos bringen war eben auch Teil der Idee. Bisher hatten wir eben nur die PM Aufnahme und das Achsmaß gekennzeichnet. Jetzt sind prinzipiell alle wichtigen Anschlussmaße direkt am Rahmen ablesbar und werten diesen optisch unserer Meinung nach auch noch auf. Andere Decals wurden entfernt (wie z.B. "antisquat blabla". Marketinggeschwätz), das nicht aussagt eben.
Und wir wollen ja wohl keine Frauen mit Fahrrädern vergleichen, oder?


----------



## ABBiker (26. Januar 2015)

Über (Design-)Geschmack lässt sich natürlich streiten. Ich bin nichts so ein Freund von bunt (daher habe ich auch grau gekauft) und zu vielen unruhigen Designelementen. Wenn das schwarze EVO aus dem WOMB Bericht zur Wahl gestanden hätte, wäre es wohl dieses geworden. Allerdings finde ich es ein sinnvolles Addon, die wesentlichen Anschlussmaße auf den Rahmen zu schreiben. Außerdem fügt es sich meiner Meinung nach gut in das Design ein.
Ich hoffe man nimmt es mir dennoch nicht übel, wenn ich für mich die beiden Grautöne ohne gelb schon genug gewesen wären. Schön ist es trotzdem!


----------



## slowbeat (26. Januar 2015)

Ob man wirklich an jede Schraube ranschreiben muss, welche Funktion sie hat?
Mir ist das ein wenig zu viel des Guten, die Infos sollte man normalerweise auf der HP finden und im Handbuch.

Gut finde ich aber, dass die Schrift eher zierlich ist und damit nur aus der Nähe auffällt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Januar 2015)

Ich finde, es unterstreicht den technoiden Charakter eines Bikes mit besonderen Detaillösungen. Ich find es gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein hilfreiches Detail und gut in das Design integriert. Das hat das Militär an ihren Jets deutlich schlechter umgesetzt: "Vorsicht, diese Rakete könnte Sprengstoff enthalten"!

Es könnte allerdings dazu führen, dass Oldie-Paul die Farbwahl seiner Pedale evt. nochmal korrigieren muss.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles Design nennen kann



Sei froh, daß du keins bestellt hast....so müßtest es jetzt stornieren....


----------



## Resibiker (27. Januar 2015)

@Sacki Whäre es möglich die RAL N° der Farben desroten EVO zu bekommen?
Ich möchte nähmlich meine Schutzbleche Marke Eigenbau farblich zum rahmen abstimmen


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2015)

Beim roten:
RAL 3024 (rot)
RAL 1026 (gelb)
RAL 7012 (grau)

Beim grauen:
RAL 7021 (dunkles grau)
RAL 1026 (gelb)
RAL 7012 (helles grau)

viel Spaß beim Schutzblech lackieren.


----------



## slash-sash (27. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sei froh, daß du keins bestellt hast....so müßtest es jetzt stornieren....


Nö. Müsste ich nicht. Ich müsste nur dem Glasperlenstrahler Bescheid geben. 
Und grundsätzlich finde ich das Grau/Gelb super. Wer meine oftmals ironisch gemeinten Äußerungen in der Vergangenheit verfolgt hat oder sich drüber aufgeregt hat (ist halt oftmals ne steife Veranstaltung hier) wird festgestellt haben, dass ich beim Design der Harlekin-Variante der Meinung war, dass das rot weg gehört und grau/gelb super wäre. Geh noch mal auf die Suche danach 
Über Design lässt sich in der Tat streiten. Aber wer Butter auf einen Stuhl legt und meint, dass das Kunst ist, der hat sie doch nicht alle, oder? Da sind wir uns doch wohl ALLE einig. 
Schade, dass das sehr schön ausgefallene Design des grau/gelben ein wenig in ein Kindergeburtstag-Design verkommen ist. Hätte ich mir eins gekauft (was im Moment einen immer größeren Reiz auf mich ausübt; 650b/180mm), hätte ich es glatt so gelassen. Einfach schön. Aber so, muss/müsste was getan werden.
Ist aber ausschließlich meine Meinung. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also es wird so langsam ernst...
> Hauptrahmen sind tadellos und sehen wunderbar aus.
> Charles geht morgen trotzdem nochmal hin, weil es leichte Abweichungen bei den Decalfarben am Hinterbau gibt, womit wir nicht zufrieden waren. Das Decal-Gelb weicht leicht vom lackierten Gelb ab.



Und, hat Charles schon Feedback gegeben?
Dieselbe Problematik hatten wir auch schon.
Selbe RAL-Werte, unterschiedliche Hersteller (war nicht anders möglich), und dennoch leicht sichtbare Unterschiede....
Bei sehr hellen Lichtverhältnissen fiel es stark auf, bei 'Normal-Licht' jedoch kaum.
Fotos mit Blitzlicht waren extrem.
Beim Anblick der ganzen Anlage fiel es jedoch nicht mehr auf (viele Lichtquellen, Schatten etc.)....


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Schutzbleche Marke Eigenbau farblich zum rahmen abstimmen



Bitte verschone uns mit Bildern davon , vor allem, wenn sie montiert sind


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2015)

Kein Feedback heute. Ich mache mir da jedoch erstmal keine Sorgen.
Die Testdecals gingen gestern in den Backofen, danach wird die Trägerfolie abgezogen und erst dann sieht man, ob da wirklich ein Unterschied da ist. Charles wird mir da Bescheid geben, wenn´s was wichtiges gibt.
Ich bin heuer leider nicht in Echtzeit dort. Dazu kommen auch noch 7 Stunden Zeitdifferenz zwischen TW und D momentan.
Wenn da einer mal einen Termin hat, kann´s schon passieren, dass man mal sehr kurz angebunden ist und nicht so viel besprechen kann, wie man gerne würde. Denn prinzipiell ist dort eigentlich fast Feierabend, wenn wir hier ins Büro gehen.
Auch, wenn unsere Jungs seit Monaten oft bis um 8-9 Uhr Abends arbeiten, damit da nix schief geht.
Auch wenn sie´s nicht mitbekommen, möchte ich unserem TW Team dafür schonmal riesig danken! Das ist nicht selbstverständlich. Die leben genauso für die Firma wie wir.
Wir wollen aber schließlich unsere Versprechen einlösen, und Ende Februar alle Vorbestellerbikes draußen haben. Deswegen stehen wir seit Monaten unter Strom.
Wenn wir die Bike also in der 1.-2. Februar Woche hier haben, dann sind bis Ende Februar wirklich die meisten Vorbesteller schon fertig aufgebaut. Hoffentlich alle. Wir stehen jedenfalls in den Startlöchern. Sepp weiß schon gar nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen  fertigen Kartuschen. 
Wir sind aber nicht nur irgendeine Bikefirma, sondern müssen uns neben den eigens konstruierten Rahmen (worum sich 99% aller Bikefirmen ausschließlich kümmern) auch noch um unsere Gabelteile, Dämpferteile, Vorbauten, ... kümmern, damit wir alles rechtzeitig da haben.
Allein für die ca 150 Teile einer kompletten Bionicon Gabel haben wir z.B. mehr als 35 Zulieferer. Da is nix mit einfach nur mal kurz bei RockShox bestellen. Nur damit ihr mal so ungefähr ein Gefühl dafür bekommt, wieviel solcher Teile da in eurer Bionicon-Gabel rumschwirren. Der B-Odo oder der Knopf sind bei den 150 Teilen noch gar nicht mit dabei...
Das sind Teile, die von uns konstruiert, gezeichnet, getestet, produziert und gecheckt werden wollen. Etliche Besuche beim Supplier sind da ein selbsverständlicher Pflichttermin.
Wobei...solch eine Qualitätskontrolle machen so manche Bikefirmen nichtmal bei Ihren kompletten Rahmen, weil sie die gar nicht sehen, bevor sie an die Kunden gehen. 

Euch als Kunden hat so etwas natürlich nicht zu interessieren, denn ihr zahlt für ein Produkt, und dürft natürlich auch erwarten, dass es rechtzeitig und einwandfrei geliefert wird. Das ist unser Job!
Dennoch würde ich gerne sicherstellen, dass ihr auch wirklich wisst, dass ihr nicht irgendein Rad kauft, sondern etwas ganz Besonderes. Rahmen konstruieren und zusammenbauen kann jeder... 
Wir haben da ein bisschen mehr zu tun. Und es gibt keine Marke, die sich mit uns da auch nur annähernd vergleichen lässt.
Deshalb ist ein Bioncon etwas besondereres als jedes andere besondere Bike!


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2015)

Und da ist es dann doch schon vielleicht auch erwähnenswert und verwunderlich, dass ein Rahmen von uns inklusive einer richtigen Lackierung (ob einem nun das Design gefällt, oder nicht) ganze 950€ kostet.
So manch anderes deutsche Rad aus taiwanesischer Produktion kostet da auch gerne mal fast das doppelte als nackter Rahmen.
Ich glaube wir haben mittlerweile ein schwer zu schlagendes Paket. Wenn - ja wenn - ´s die Leute denn mal raffen!
Ach ja: Und gefallen muss ihnen unser unsägliches Design natürlich noch 
Aber auch daran arbeiten wir schon mit Hochtouren!
Wir zählen da auch auf euch und ich persönlich hoffe, dass ihr alle, wenn ihr das Bike geliefert bekommt, in allen möglichen "Zeigt her..." Threads euer neues Schmuckstück präsentiert.
Der erste bekommt ein oder zwei oder drei Bier beim Klassentreffen spendiert - sofern wir uns dort treffen...

Um die Presse und die Magazine und Tests kümmern wir uns!
Bin ich auch schon dabei...

Freut euch erstmal auf die neue WOMB, die jetzt kommt.
Das WOMB Best of 2015 habt ihr ja sicherlich schon, oder?
Und an einem weiteren Magazin-Test arbeiten wir auch schon...


----------



## Resibiker (27. Januar 2015)

Ich sag nur Besonderere Biker haben Besoderere Bike's
Ich glaube das mit den Schutzblechen hätte ich besser über PN machen solle... zu spät


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den Schutzblechen lasse ich besser bleiben!


Ich habs mal korrigiert!


----------



## JvS-105 (27. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Deshalb ist ein Bioncon etwas besondereres als jedes andere besondere Bike!



..und genau deswegen bin ich froh, Euch gefunden zu haben und demnächst auf einem Evo unterwegs zu sein ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Januar 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> ..und genau deswegen bin ich froh, Euch gefunden zu haben und demnächst auf einem Evo unterwegs zu sein ;-)


Mir kommen bald die Tränen ...die Emotionen sind gross, der Erwartunsdruck  steigt. Auch ich habe bereits Im Keller neben dem Supershuttle und dem Alva180 Platz gemacht und wir freuen uns auf die Niederkunft des neuen Edison Evo ...


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2015)

Oh Mann, ich kann's echt nachvollziehen. Ich könnte es auch nicht erwarten.
Vor allem jetzt, wo es keine Woche mehr ist, bis die Dinger in Deutschland sind.
Bei uns geht's ja auch mit dem Kribbeln los. Alles haben wir fünfmal durchgecheckt. Ach was rede ich: Jeden Tag frage ich 10mal in Taiwan nach, ob dieses und jenes Teil schon fertig ist, usw...
Der Fuß für die Metric Kartuschen z.B. sollte eigentlich in der zweiten Januarwoche fertig gewesen sein und mit der letzten Lieferung gekommen sein. Dann sollte er am 19. Fertig sein und jetzt wird er morgen fertig sein. Das erste, was ich morgen mache, ist Charles zu fragen, ob die Dinger fertig sind. Es ist offiziell dass letzte Teil, was noch für einen Teil der Kartuschen fehlt.
Die Rahmen werden schon fertig, da machen wir und jetzt mal keine Sorgen. Alles wird gut! Und alles wird geil! 
Eine Schwalbe-Lieferung kam jetzt diese Woche auch noch an:  mit lange ersehnten Magic Marys. 
Ja wir sind eben auch sehr von unsren Zulieferern abhängig...


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2015)

Die 2 Wochen kriegen wir auch noch rum....
Solange wird eben das alte Material noch rangenommen 
Muß erst mal wieder neue Bushings für mein SS mitbestellen...aber bis das Evo kommt, halten sie noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Januar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Es könnte allerdings dazu führen, dass Oldie-Paul die Farbwahl seiner Pedale evt. nochmal korrigieren muss.


Bist du jeck?
Die Pedale sind schwarz, wie beraten. Ich bin ja nicht resistent. Aber die Schuhe sind rot-schwarz! Nagelneu. Eigentlich wollte ich sie in grau-schwarz haben, passend zum Hinterbau. Aber die wären vielleicht erst im März gekommen. Ich kann doch das "best bike ever" nicht mit meinen alten Sonderverkaufslatschen einweihen. Also habe ich todesmutig die roten gekauft. Meine Frau hat im Kalender schon mal einen Vermerk gemacht, als Zeitpunkt für den wahrscheinlichen Ausbruch der Persönlichkeitsveränderung. Zeitlebens hat mich Mode und Design nicht die Bohne interessiert. Hauptsache es funktioniert wie gewünscht. Drum lese ich ja so gerne im mtb-Forum, um immer wieder amüsiert glücklich darüber zu sein, welche Sorgen micht nicht umtreiben.

Aber jetzt:

_Die Abmusterung in der Farbabmusterungskabine ist notwendig, um sicherzustellen, dass die
Beleuchtung der Proben ausschließlich mit dem gewünschten Licht in der notwendigen
Beleuchtungsstärke und blendfrei erfolgt. Um Einflüsse von Temperatur und Atmosphärilien auf den
Farbeindruck der Proben auszuschließen, muss die Beurteilung bei Raumtemperatur und unbelastet
erfolgen._

Ich glaube, ich fahre auf meinen Trails im finsteren Wald. Da ist die Beleuchtung so variabel schräg, dass mich kein Förster auf dem Singletrail wegen einer möglichen Farbdifferenz anzusprechen wagt.


----------



## Lanzelott (28. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber die wären vielleicht erst im März gekommen



Das hätte doch dann genau mit dem Liefertermin vom Evo gepasst!!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat im Kalender schon mal einen Vermerk gemacht, als Zeitpunkt für den wahrscheinlichen Ausbruch der Persönlichkeitsveränderung.


----------



## ABBiker (28. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Fuß für die Metric Kartuschen z.B. sollte eigentlich in der zweiten Januarwoche fertig gewesen sein und mit der letzten Lieferung gekommen sein. Dann sollte er am 19. Fertig sein und jetzt wird er morgen fertig sein. Das erste, was ich morgen mache, ist Charles zu fragen, ob die Dinger fertig sind. Es ist offiziell dass letzte Teil, was noch für einen Teil der Kartuschen fehlt.


Sind die Kartuschen-Teile für die Metric fertig und die Farben der Decals, nach Backofen und entfernen der Folie, so wie ihr es euch vorgestellt habt? Da ist ein Platz in meinem Keller der sieht aktuell so leer aus. Eigentlich würde ich mir das Bike lieber in die Wohnung hängen, aber ich glaube das wäre nicht gut für den häuslichen Frieden.


----------



## bolg (28. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bist du jeck?


 
Jeck? Ich bin Badenser und die Spaßbremse in Person 

Aber ich dachte mir, ein Pfeil in der Pedalfarbe in Richtung der Schuhe mit dem Warnhinweis "Vorsicht, Schuhe in passender Farbe anziehen" hätte schon was! Very stylisch!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe zwar Platz im Keller und an der Wand, aber da kommt's bestimmt nicht hin....wenn's denn kommt 
Meins kommt untern Ar*** und wird gefahren


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Tja Jungs,

bald könnt ihr's nicht mehr auf unsere taiwanesischen Freunde schieben  ..... laufa lau!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Tja Jungs,
> 
> bald könnt ihr's nicht mehr auf unsere taiwanesischen Freunde schieben  ..... laufa lau!


Du hast die marode Fährverbindung zum Flughafen außer acht gelassen!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Wetterlage in Taoyuan ist super, Fähre nicht nötig, Flüge gehen alle planmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wetterlage in Taoyuan ist super, Fähre nicht nötig, Flüge gehen alle planmäßig


OK, dann gehe ich mal wieder meine neuen Schuhe auf den neuen Pedalen anschauen, rot mit schwarz - super! Vielleicht lege ich noch das Merino Hemd in rot dazu. Ich sollte mir das Bike als Wallpaper ausdrucken lassen und dahinter hängen.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Hmmmm,

ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle in Unterwäsche aufs Bike schwingen, shoppen gehen und mich dabei professionell beraten lassen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle in Unterwäsche aufs Bike schwingen, shoppen gehen und mich dabei professionell beraten lassen


Soll das jetzt der Startschuss für eine bissige Satire sein?


----------



## Lanzelott (29. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt der Startschuss für eine bissige Satire sein?


Ich glaube nicht!!
Wir sitzen alle auf heißen Kohlen (die immer noch heißer werden) und warten auf News von offizieller Seite! Da muss man sich die Zeit ja mit irgentetwas anderem vertreiben - mit mehr ofer weniger Ernst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2015)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht!!
> Wir sitzen alle auf heißen Kohlen (die immer noch heißer werden) und warten auf News von offizieller Seite! Da muss man sich die Zeit ja mit irgentetwas anderem vertreiben - mit mehr ofer weniger Ernst


Ich meine ja auch die professionelle Beratung bei Bekleidung.  
Etwa im Riesenradshop, wo sie dir alles in beliebiger Kombination verkaufen, solange sie erkennen, dass du noch irgendetwas Geld bei dir hast? Oder im Schrauberladen, wo der maulfaule Technikfreak es als Zumutung empfindet, wenn er sich auch noch mit Klamotten befassen soll?  Klamotten kaufen - Stress pur!
Für diese Zumutung ist @damage0099 mir ein   schuldig!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Haha!
Wenn Du mal auf nem Treffen dabei bist, geb ich gerne eins aus 
Vorausgesetzt, Du bist vernünftig gekleidet  

Nene, paßt schon, Satire ist net so meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert...  soll ich den neuen BELL Super 2R Helm in Titanium/Red nehmen? wobei Infrared besser zum EVO passt

http://www.bellhelmets.com/en_eu/cycling/helmets/super-2r-8549#


----------



## bolg (29. Januar 2015)

Hängt vom übrigen Outfit ab - Infrared nur, wenn du den roten Bionicon-Hoodie fährst (so wie ich)!  In dem Fall musst du allerdings Sonnenbrillen verteilen, denn dann flashst du ganz ordentlich. Mottos: Jetzt gibt's was auf die Augen!


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2015)

@sPiediNet: Habe seit Gestern meine neue Sonnenbrille  also schockt mich weder Rad noch Helm in Komunalfarben 
Infrarot paßt wirklich besser zum neuen Evo, wobei Du dann wirklich ein buntes, bewegliches Ziel in B.-W. wärst...
Ich fahre ja den Met Parachute in orange, der allerdings nicht so knallt und meinte neulich zu den unzähligen Jägern bei einer großen Jagd auf "unserem" Hausberg, daß wir nun die neuen beweglichen und bunten Ziele wären  Die waren aber sehr entspannt und meinten wir müssten nur 20 min warten, dann gäbs das "Halali", die Jagd wäre vorüber und wir könnten ungefährdet weiter fahren.

@Oldie-Paul: Klamotten kaufen ohne Streß : Du nimmst verschiedene Varianten zur Ansicht mit nach Hause (oder läßt sie Dir schicken), läßt Dich damit ablichten, lädst die Bilder hier hoch und wir beraten Dich dann gern


----------



## Lanzelott (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute Nacht geträumt, dass unsere Rahmen den Flug nach Deutschland verpasst haben 
- was für ein schrecklicher Alptraum!!!!

Kann mich jemand davon erlösen???


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2015)

Nö, das stimmt tatsächlich!


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nö, das stimmt tatsächlich!


Du willst uns nur ärgern!!!

@Sackmann : Bitte dementieren


----------



## sPiediNet (30. Januar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @sPiediNet:
> Infrarot paßt wirklich besser zum neuen Evo, wobei Du dann wirklich ein buntes, bewegliches Ziel in B.-W. wärst...



Blaulicht obendrauf und noch das rote Hoody ..tatütata dann gehts aber ab wie die Feuerwehr


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> [USER=220863]@Oldie-Paul: Klamotten kaufen ohne Streß : Du nimmst verschiedene Varianten zur Ansicht mit nach Hause (oder läßt sie Dir schicken), läßt Dich damit ablichten, lädst die Bilder hier hoch und wir beraten Dich dann gern [/USER]


REIZ MICH NICHT !


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nö, das stimmt tatsächlich!


Shit, hast recht....Newsletter sagt Dienstag voraus.
Hoffentlich klappts 
@Oldie-Paul: Laß Dich doch tätowieren und fahr oben ohne


----------



## slowbeat (30. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh die Hektik echt nicht.
Ob die Räder ne Woche eher oder später da sind ist doch Wurst oder muss jemand von Euch deshalb zu Fuß gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

Macht doch keiner Hektik 

Bist schon mal drauf gesessen und damit (ordentlich) gefahren?
Dann wärst auch froh => je früher desto besser 

Naja, hab auch mein Alva im Juni letzten Jahres vercheckt, und bin seitdem auf meinem Winterrädle unterwegs....


----------



## sPiediNet (30. Januar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Hektik echt nicht.
> Ob die Räder ne Woche eher oder später da sind ist doch Wurst oder muss jemand von Euch deshalb zu Fuß gehen?



Nicht Wurst
da werden Keller aufgeräumt und Platz geschaffen, Kalender Einträge erstellt, Urlaub genommen, Schutzblächle aus Baueimer ausgeschnitten und in RAL 3024 lackiert, Outfit auf das Bike abgestimmt, Damage´s Wand hinter der Küchen-Eckbank sieht bereits aus wie in einem Knast mit Strichblöcken, wir sitzen auf Eier ...und Du sprichst von Wurst


----------



## slowbeat (30. Januar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Nicht Wurst
> da werden Keller aufgeräumt und Platz geschaffen, Kalender Einträge erstellt, Urlaub genommen, Outfit auf das Bike abgestimmt, Damage´s Wand hinter der Küchen-Eckbank sieht bereits aus wie in einem Knast mit Strichblöcken, wir sitzen auf Eier ...und Du sprichst von Wurst


Tsss, ist doch alles Geschichte.
Schaltung, Antrieb und LRS warten hier schon und der Montageständer ist aufgebaut.
Zum Teil gibts schon Kaufinteressenten für das Zeug, das ich nicht will.
Zeit zum Schrauben wird sich finden wenn das Ding da ist.

Alles eine Frage der Organisation.


----------



## aufgehts (30. Januar 2015)

bin mit dem ,,ollen,, alva 180 unterwegs,
und zunächst mal zufriedengestellt.
aber eure ,, fieberkurve,, ist ansteckend................
[


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> img
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/imap


Mach das weg! Erstens ist deine Emailadresse darin enthalten UND
dein Name, Foto ist natürlich nicht zu sehen, man kann nicht von
einem privaten Mailaccount in öffentliche Boards verlinken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Entweder in dein IBC Fotoalbum laden und dann hier einfügen
oder als DATEI HOCHLADEN oder über einen Bilder-Hoster


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

...bald ist es (wieder) soweit


----------



## aufgehts (30. Januar 2015)

Ok.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul: Laß Dich doch tätowieren und fahr oben ohne


Ich habe nur ein Tatoo. Das halte ich in Ehren! Es ist der Pedalabdruck von meinem damals neuen Alva 160 in meiner linken Wade. Da kommt nichts fremdes dazu.
Den Tatoovorgang kannst du hier sehen.
Aber was in aller Welt versprichst du dir von oben ohne?
Und Votec Tox gefällt das auch noch?
???
Ihr nehmt mich doch nicht etwa ernst?

Übrigens bin ich die Ruhe selber.
Was ist Hektik?

tss... tss... tsss...


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Ihr nehmt mich doch nicht etwa ernst?...


Aber natürlich 
Und warten nun auf die Bilder von Dir mit farblich zum Tatoo abgestimmten Pedal (feuerrot?), oben ohne aber mit "flashenden Freeridehosen" plus infraroten, stylischen Helm - ach das war ja sPiedi - und natürlich nicht zu vergessen einen passenden Hahn dazu, äh Gockel oder "gugl" oder wie man hier die Motocrossbrillen nennt, um ganz vorn dabei zu sein . Einen farblich passenen Guglhupf gibts aber erst wenn Du die Bilder postest 
(Habe auch gern so Zeugs, nehme mich also selbst auf den Arm ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (30. Januar 2015)

So, hier mal wieder was neues, kurzfristig und ohne Bilder, nur damit ich euch ein wenig beruhigen kann.
Charles hat heute den Termin am Montag mit unserem Rahmenhersteller bestätigt bekommen.
Gut, wir haben schon viele Termine bestätigt bekommen! Aber die Zeitespannen zwischen den verschobenen Termine werden so gaaanz langsam infinitesimal klein, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine... 

Am Montag werden dann von Charles und Jacky jedenfalls nochmals ein paar Rahmen wahllos rausgegriffen und zum wiederholten Crosscheck aufgebaut.
Zuvor kommen die Rahmen also vom Lackierer zurück zum Rahmenproduzenten und dort werden dann die Lager eingepresst, damit wären die Rahmen dann endgültig fertig.
Dann werden die Dinger (wenn alles passt, wovon auszugehen ist) nur noch verpackt und gehen am Dienstag mit dem Flieger um kurz vor oder nach Mitternacht auf ihre Reise ins gute alte Deutschland! Ich meine übrigens die Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch, nicht dass da schon wieder um 24 Stunden gerätselt und/oder gehofft wird, die Rahmen eher hier sein könnten. 
Wer will die als Sample drücben aufgebauten und wieder zerlegten? 


Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Lanzelott (30. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Fuß für die Metric Kartuschen z.B. sollte eigentlich in der zweiten Januarwoche fertig gewesen sein und mit der letzten Lieferung gekommen sein. Dann sollte er am 19. Fertig sein und jetzt wird er morgen fertig sein.


Hi Sackman,
und wie siehts damit aus? Sind die Teile (bzw. ist das Teil) zwischenzeitlich auch fertig geworden?


----------



## Sackmann (30. Januar 2015)

Achso, ja natürlich. Die ganzen Teile, die noch fehlten, liegen in Taiwan bei uns schon im Büro und warten auf den Versand.


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2015)

Ist mir wohl entgangen, aber nachdem ich's immer wieder lese: Charles, Charles, who the f*** is Charles?


----------



## Guemmer (30. Januar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist mir wohl entgangen, aber nachdem ich's immer wieder lese: Charles, Charles, who the f*** is Charles?



Einer der Männer/Frauen(?) vor Ort in Taiwan. Sozusagen der verlängerte Arm, das dritte Auge...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2015)

http://www.bellhelmets.com/en_eu/cycling/helmets/super-2r-8549#

*infrarot* Ihr wollte mir ne Tarnkappe aufsetzen, nachdem ihr mich tätowiert habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2015)

Genau - ist alles nur zu Deinem Schutz


----------



## Sackmann (30. Januar 2015)

Wir haben vor 2 Jahren eine neue, eigene Zweigstelle in Longjing/Taichung aufgebaut. Dort wird konstruiert, gelagert, getestet, usw. Charles, ein native Taiwanese, ist schon seit vielen Jahren bei Bionicon (länger als ich) und er ist dort der Cheffe im Büro. Er koordiniert vor allem, dass Teile, die wir produzieren lassen auch (möglichst) rechtzeitig fertig werden.
Vor allem hat er mir Taiwan nahegebracht und mich in den fast zwei Jahren, die ich in Taiwan verbracht habe, in unsere ganzen Zuliefererbetriebe  (sicherlich mehr als 100) geschleppt, damit ich weiß, wer was macht, kann, und kenne dadurch fast jeden Boss persönlich.
Ohne einen Mann wie Charles wäre Bionicon undenkbar und auf jeden Fall nicht da, wo wir jetzt sind. Persönlich kenne ich auch keine Bikefirma, die so nahe und intensiv in Taiwan arbeitet. Deswegen haben wir auch eine ganz speziell enge Beziehung zu Taiwan und den Fabriken.
Um Charles haben wir noch 4 andere Leute geschart, denen ihr auch bald noch hoffentlich viele geile Produkte verdanken werdet.
Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass wir dieses Jahr noch viele tolle Sachen im Sack haben werden...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Januar 2015)

Gib mal sackmäßig nen Tipp


----------



## Sackmann (30. Januar 2015)

Nope, mach ich nicht! 
Aber das hier ist Charles:


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

haha


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2015)

Sympathischer Bursche!


----------



## mzonq (30. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass wir dieses Jahr noch viele tolle Sachen im Sack haben werden...



NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!  Das hält mein Geldbeutel und meine Beziehung - vom Fassungsvermögen meines Hasenstall-Mietswohnungen-Keller - nicht aus. Tut das bitte nicht


----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass wir dieses Jahr noch viele tolle Sachen im Sack haben werden...


----------



## ABBiker (3. Februar 2015)

Heute Nacht sollen die Rahmen in den Flieger, ich hoffe diesmal klappt es


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Das klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

Super 

Dann hoffe ich mal, daß ihr nicht grad euren Resturlaub am nehmen seid


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Urlaub? Du bist lustig! 
Das letzte Mal im Urlaub für länger als 2 Tage am Stück war ich vielleicht in 2013.


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Urlaub? Du bist lustig!
> Das letzte Mal im Urlaub für länger als 2 Tage am Stück war ich vielleicht in 2013.


Dies kann passieren wenn man sein Hobby ...Passion zum Beruf macht


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Urlaub? Du bist lustig!
> Das letzte Mal im Urlaub für länger als 2 Tage am Stück war ich vielleicht in 2013.


Das ist natürlich nicht so schön 

Was mich interessieren würde: Wie lange hängt so eine Lieferung eigentlich beim Zoll rum (so im Schnitt)?
Allein aus der Schweiz schwankte es zw. 2 Tagen und 3 Wochen.....


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Hatte ich schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, dass es unterschiedlich ist.
Zusätzlich:
1. Ich weiß nicht, welche Route das Flugzeug nimmt und ob zwischengelandet wird
2. Beim Zoll kann es auch unterschiedlich dauern (mesit aber wirklich nur 1-2 Tage)
Meist schicken wir Freitags (das hier ist eine Ausnahme) und die Teile kommen dann meist zwischen Montag und Mittwoch der darauffolgenden Woche bei uns am Tegernsee an.
Kam auch schon vor, dass die Lieferung innerhalb 3 Tagen nach Abflug bei uns war.
Die Krönung war allerdings vor ein paar Wochen: 
Da hatten wir eine Lieferung mit ingesamt 9 Kartons und genau einer fehlte bei der Ankunft (Karton #1 mit 900 Kartuschenköpfen. Warum weiß keiner. Jedenfalls war nur dieser eine Karton noch ein paar extra Runden in den Philippinen, Malaysia und Indien unterwegs, bis er dann endlich, über eine Woche später als die anderen, unversehrt zu uns kam. Er wurde mit allen anderen aufgegeben und war ja auch Teil der Sendung, hatte.
Was passiert wäre, wenn dieser Karton verloren gegangen wäre, kann sich ja jeder ausmalen. Einen Plan B gibt es für so etwas leider nicht.
Also wann die Rahmen hier ankommen weiß ich wirklich nicht. Beeinflussen können wir es aber ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Februar 2015)

Na hoffentlich fliegt der Flieger nicht über die Ukraine!

(ja ich weiß, politisch unkorrekt. So what)


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich fliegt der Flieger nicht über die Ukraine!
> 
> (ja ich weiß, politisch unkorrekt. So what)


Würden ja gerne Begleitschutz der Schweizer Luftwaffe anbieten ...aber leider fliegen die nur zu Bürozeiten


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Februar 2015)

Na besser als unsere Luftwaffe. Die fliegt nur, wenn der Etat noch für Sprit und Wartung reicht!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 2. Beim Zoll kann es auch unterschiedlich dauern (mesit aber wirklich nur 1-2 Tage)
> Meist schicken wir Freitags (das hier ist eine Ausnahme) und die Teile kommen dann meist zwischen Montag und Mittwoch der darauffolgenden Woche bei uns am Tegernsee an.
> Kam auch schon vor, dass die Lieferung innerhalb 3 Tagen nach Abflug bei uns war.



Oh, doch so schnell kann das gehen. Super 
Dann wird's ja langsam heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2015)

Also mittlerweile sollte der Flieger zumindest schon abgehoben sein...
Da ist´s ja jetzt schon morgen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich fliegt der Flieger nicht über die Ukraine!
> 
> (ja ich weiß, politisch unkorrekt. So what)


Antarktisroute auch...


----------



## bolg (3. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na besser als unsere Luftwaffe. Die fliegt nur, wenn der Etat noch für Sprit und Wartung reicht!


 
Wir haben eine Luftwaffe? Propellerbetrieben oder schon Staustrahltriebwerke? 

Sorry, möchte hier keinem Altgedienten auf die Füße treten, aber .....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2015)

Wir warten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Februar 2015)

Ich fürchte die Rot-Töne harmonieren nicht mit dem Evo-Rot .
So ein Pech


----------



## Toxxxic (3. Februar 2015)

Oh Gott, die Schuhe haben ein drittes Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

Jungs....er will uns doch nur verarschen


----------



## ABBiker (3. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht legt Bionicon doch noch eine Bekleidungslinie auf, in den Ral-Farben des EVOs.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich fürchte die Rot-Töne harmonieren nicht mit dem Evo-Rot .



Vllt. doch....wenn man sie vorher in Schlamm taucht 

@Oldie-Paul : Mach Dir nix draus  zieh die Sachen an, sei ein Mann und steh drüber!


----------



## dj_evil (4. Februar 2015)

Anscheinend wurden die Rahmen in das falsche Flugzeug verladen gestern:




 

ps: Sorry is etwas geschmaklos und natürlich schlimm für die Betroffenen


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Februar 2015)

Wusstet Ihr, dass eine Brieftaube für den Flug von Taipeh nach München ca. 142 Stunden und 31 Minuten braucht. Also ca. 5 Tage und 22 Stunden ....aber der EVO Flug dauert höchstens 18 Stunden mit zwischen stopp in Hongkong und Paris oder 14 Stunden nur Stopp in Wien und ganz selten auch direkt

Nachtrag: ich dachte der Beitrag von *dj evil* sei aus einem Archiv ...aber nein, ist wirklich aktuell und sehr tragisch


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2015)

Wusstest Du, daß fleißige Bionicon-Mitarbeiter bis zu 4 Bikes am Tag aufbauen + raushauen können??


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> Oh Gott, die Schuhe haben ein drittes Rot


Ich darf noch einmal zitieren:

_Die Abmusterung in der Farbabmusterungskabine ist notwendig, um sicherzustellen, dass die
Beleuchtung der Proben ausschließlich mit dem gewünschten Licht in der notwendigen
Beleuchtungsstärke und blendfrei erfolgt. Um Einflüsse von Temperatur und Atmosphärilien auf den
Farbeindruck der Proben auszuschließen, muss die Beurteilung bei Raumtemperatur und *unbelastet*
erfolgen._

Die Schuhe werden in einem anderen Winkel beleuchtet als die Weste und wer von euch hier im Wartezimmer ist unbelastet?  


damage0099 schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul : Mach Dir nix draus  zieh die Sachen an, sei ein Mann und steh drüber!


Da ich vor den kritischen Augen der Eisdiele erst dann vorfahre, wenn ich den Wheelie kann, also wohl nie, ist mir jede Farbkombination recht, solange die Kleidung meinem Komfortgefühlt auf dem Trail dient.
Stylistisch bin ich Anarchist.


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da ich vor den kritischen Augen der Eisdiele erst dann vorfahre, wenn ich den Wheelie kann, also wohl nie...



Wenn auch nicht vor der Eisdiele aber zumindest im Wald bist du viel besser vor dem Wild getrant. Signalfarbene Tarnkleidung in Rot- oder Orangetönen ist die wohl am besten geeignete Jagdbekleidung ...natürlich Trail-Jagd
Könnte natürlich auch den Nachteil haben, dass dir plötzlich ein Hirsch im Weg stehen bleibt


----------



## steffpro (4. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Stylistisch bin ich Anarchist.


Dachte ich mir schon. 

Sorry, der musste sein. War ja ne Steilvorlage.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht vor der Eisdiele aber zumindest im Wald bist du viel besser vor dem Wild getrant. Signalfarbene Tarnkleidung in Rot- oder Orangetönen ist die wohl am besten geeignete Jagdbekleidung ...natürlich Trail-Jagd
> Könnte natürlich auch den Nachteil haben, dass dir plötzlich ein Hirsch im Weg stehen bleibt


Die haben andere Prioritäten. Guckst du hier.

Die meisten Säuger sind rot-grün blind. Der Mensch macht eine Ausnahme, speziell der weibliche, sehr rot-affin. Deswegen ja auch die Schreckensrufe hier.


steffpro schrieb:


> ...War ja ne Steilvorlage.


Wir müssen doch hier die Zeit gemeinsam über die Runden bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (4. Februar 2015)

Wie geil. Da bekommt man sofort Hunger auf Rehbraten.)


----------



## senfbrot (4. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Wie geil. Da bekommt man sofort Hunger auf Rehbraten.)




 ..oder Jägerschnitzel


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

Vllt. hat ein Zoll-Mitarbeiter auch eins geordert, sieht die Dinger und haut sie im Schnellverfahren raus! (oh halt, unmöglich, sind ja in Deutschland, da müssen erst 20000 Vorschriften eingehalten werden.....)


----------



## sPiediNet (5. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vllt. hat ein Zoll-Mitarbeiter auch eins geordert, sieht die Dinger und haut sie im Schnellverfahren raus! (oh halt, unmöglich, sind ja in Deutschland, da müssen erst 20000 Vorschriften eingehalten werden.....)


Ausser im Airport Frankfurt ...aber da kommt der EVO Flieger eh nicht vorbei


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Februar 2015)

Die Bioniconiken haben den Pferdeschlitten (soviel Tradition muss sein!) schon angespannt, um den Container bei FJS abzuholen.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

Hm....Traditionen....
einigen wir uns darauf, die Ware mitm LKW zu transportieren und die Jungs kriegen in der gesparten Zeit ein traditionell gebrautes kühles Blondes


----------



## Promontorium (5. Februar 2015)

Sind Eure Rahmen jetzt in Bavaria angekommen, wißt ihr was?


----------



## 4mate (5. Februar 2015)

Wenn es hier ruhig ist, so ist das ein sehr gutes Anzeichen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer "granatenmäßig am Schaffen ist" hat keine Zeit zum forieren!


----------



## Promontorium (5. Februar 2015)

Meinst Du, Sacki schraubt selber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (5. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Meinst Du, Sacki schraubt selber?



Da schraubt jeder wenn Not am Mann ist....


----------



## sPiediNet (5. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da schraubt jeder wenn Not am Mann ist....


Ich glaube Mimi montiert gerade am Damage seins


----------



## hulster (5. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich glaube Mimi montiert gerade am Damage seins



Wie? War der Destructor definitiv Erster?


----------



## dj_evil (5. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wie? War der Destructor definitiv Erster?


 
Nein, aber der Aufbau dauert am längsten, da jede Komponente noch mit hochleistungs Carbon-Aluminium Schaum gefüllt werden muss um ein frühzeitiges Versagen zu verhindern


----------



## Promontorium (5. Februar 2015)

Noch so'n paar dumme Sprüche, und Sacki läßt Euch am langen Arm verhungern. Noch sitzt er am längeren Hebel!


----------



## hulster (5. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Noch so'n paar dumme Sprüche, und Sacki läßt Euch am langen Arm verhungern. Noch sitzt er am längeren Hebel!



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....

.... dass du in der Liste nach vorne rückst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (5. Februar 2015)

Hab's gar nicht geordert!


----------



## Sackmann (5. Februar 2015)

Wann sitze ich denn nicht mehr am längeren Hebel?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wann sitze ich denn nicht mehr am längeren Hebel?


Es ist doch Wurscht, wie lang dein Hebel ist, solange du das angegebene Drehmoment einhältst!


----------



## Promontorium (5. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wann sitze ich denn nicht mehr am längeren Hebel?


Ist schon 'n geiles Gefühl, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich glaube Mimi montiert gerade am Damage seins



Wäre zu schön 
Vielleicht packt sie ja noch etwas gebraute Lebensfreude mit ein 

Daß die Rahmen schon am Tegernsee sind, kann eigentlich nicht sein....


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wäre zu schön
> Vielleicht packt sie ja noch etwas gebraute Lebensfreude mit ein
> 
> Daß die Rahmen schon am Tegernsee sind, kann eigentlich nicht sein....


Die sagen nix, lassen uns schmoren, kichern sich ins Fäustchen ...und dann PÄNG plötzlich unerwartet bekommen wir Bilder von den ersten montierten Bikes


----------



## Resibiker (6. Februar 2015)

Ich will keine Bilder von den montierten Bikes der Anderen... Ich will die AWB nummer vom Versand von meinem Bike


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich will keine Bilder von den montierten Bikes der Anderen... Ich will die AWB nummer vom Versand von meinem Bike


Ich würde ja zu gerne die erste Auftragsnummer der EVO Besteller wissen


----------



## Sackmann (6. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich glaube Mimi montiert gerade am Damage seins


Mimi montiert und kocht leider schon seit Wochen nichts mehr und wird vorerst nichts kochen, bis sie sich von ihrer OP erholt hat. 
Zwei andere aus unserer Truppe lassen seit Woche Reha-Maßnahmen über sich ergehen, einer davon war die komplette Woche auch noch KzH.
Insgesamt hatten wir innerhalb der letzen 3 Monate 3 Leute (von unseren 11 am Tegernsee) auf dem OP-Tisch. 
Wir hoffen gerade, dass da kein Vierter hinzukommt.
Von dieser Stelle also an alle eine gute Genesung und eine gute Reha an alle.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2015)

Oh nein....wenn einmal der Wurm drin ist.... 
Ebenfalls gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mimi montiert und kocht leider schon seit Wochen nichts mehr und wird vorerst nichts kochen, bis sie sich von ihrer OP erholt hat.
> Zwei andere aus unserer Truppe lassen seit Woche Reha-Maßnahmen über sich ergehen, einer davon war die komplette Woche auch noch KzH.
> Insgesamt hatten wir innerhalb der letzen 3 Monate 3 Leute (von unseren 11 am Tegernsee) auf dem OP-Tisch.
> Wir hoffen gerade, dass da kein Vierter hinzukommt.
> Von dieser Stelle also an alle eine gute Genesung und eine gute Reha an alle.


Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass bald alle wieder gesund werden und vorallem das Mimi bald wieder für euch kochen kann


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich würde ja zu gerne die erste Auftragsnummer der EVO Besteller wissen


Mach doch ´ne Liste und wir wetten auf Platz und Sieg. Ich tippe auf Bike 29 oder31 für mich. Primzahlen sind stark!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2015)

Wie willst du erfahren, welche 'Nummer' du bist?


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie willst du erfahren, welche 'Nummer' du bist?


Dazu müssten wir die erste Auftragsnummer wissen und davon ausgehen das die folgenden Nummer aufsteigend sind.

...oder der meinet, sein Bike als erster bestellt zu haben, soll seine Nummer hier posten ..also ICH *1105*


----------



## hulster (6. Februar 2015)

Wenn alle mit 11xxx anfangen und 11000 das Erste wäre, hätte man ja schon mal nen Ansatz.


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn alle mit 11xxx anfangen und 11000 das Erste wäre, hätte man ja schon mal nen Ansatz.


Nein ...auch wenn Du vor einem halben Jahr ein z.B. Bushing gekauft hast könntest du z.B. 1102 bekommen haben.
Ich meine, der erste EVO Besteller könnte eben so 1085 haben.


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Schluss mit dem Unfug! Alle die keine 2 linke Hände haben*:
Freiwillige vor! Mit 2-3 angelernten Komplettierern können
die Teilinvaliden ersetzt werden! Kost und Logis frei plus
eine Bundeswehrration pro Tag! So wird alles pünktlich und
zur Zufriedenheit aller fertig werden 



*Ich gehöre leider nicht zu jenen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..also ICH *1105*


Mist, das ist meine Nummer mit einem Zahlendreher! Ich bin deprimiert. Muss ja fast ewig warten...


----------



## dj_evil (6. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mist, das ist meine Nummer mit einem Zahlendreher! Ich bin deprimiert. Muss ja fast ewig warten...


Dann krieg ichs eins früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (6. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Unfug! Alle die keine 2 linke Hände haben*:
> Freiwillige vor!


Nicht dass wir keine Lust hätten ...aber höre ich da ein hilfe Ruf?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Unfug! Alle die keine 2 linke Hände haben*:


Die Leute mit den 10 linken Daumen an zwei Händen sind alle im Bremsenforum, wenn es um Avid Bremsen geht. Damit haben wir doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## steffpro (6. Februar 2015)

Das neue edison evo hat doch die guide r bzw. rsc. Vielleicht sind doch einige hier und wissen noch gar nicht, dass sie eigentlich ins bremsenforum gehören.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Das neue edison evo hat doch die guide r bzw. rsc. Vielleicht sind doch einige hier und wissen noch gar nicht, dass sie eigentlich ins bremsenforum gehören.


4mate?


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

Die rsc ist mal richtig geil!


----------



## steffpro (7. Februar 2015)

Bist schon länger damit gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...oder der meinet, sein Bike als erster bestellt zu haben, soll seine Nummer hier posten ..also ICH *1105*



Strange, meine AB ist 5-stellig. Deswegen meinte ich auch 11xxx.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

2 Tage mitm Evo


----------



## steffpro (7. Februar 2015)

Was fährst sonst so zum Vergleich?


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

Avid Code R 2013 

Meine Nr.: 11004


----------



## Resibiker (7. Februar 2015)

Ich Denke dass die EVO's eher in serien aufgebaut werden.

Erst die 26" mit Bioniconsystem und duble agent 160mm;180mm
Dann 27,5" mit Bioniconsystem und Metric 160mm;180mm
Dann die NBS.
Ich hoffe genau in der reihenfolge... dann ist Meins eines von den ersten


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe, es geht nach Auftragseingang. 8:59h laut Gesprächspartner Numero uno per Telefon


----------



## bikerchris87 (7. Februar 2015)

11047 
So langsam freu ich mich auch auf das Evo!
Da ich so doof war und Spec1 bestellt habe werde ich die Guide R raußschmeißen und gegen RSC oder andere austauschen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2015)

kannst meine RSC kaufen, hab hier ne Hope liegen. Hoffentlich verschlechtere ich mich da nicht


----------



## bikerchris87 (7. Februar 2015)

Meinst die sind schlechter als die Guide? Hast du schon Erfahrung mit den RSC?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2015)

Nee, die RSC kenne ich noch nicht, ist auch meine erste Hope. Nach allem, was ich über die Avids gelesen habe, wollte ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Aber von der Guide hört man ja bisher nix schlechtes, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es geht nach Auftragseingang. 8:59h laut Gesprächspartner Numero uno per Telefon


Was hast du für ne AB-Nr.?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2015)

11055


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2015)

Diese Woche haben bestimmt die ersten Glücklichen Bescherung....


----------



## 4mate (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## sPiediNet (8. Februar 2015)

Da war aber niergens vom EVO die Rede....


----------



## slowbeat (8. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Diese Woche haben bestimmt die ersten Glücklichen Bescherung....


Wie kommst Du denn da drauf?
Lass doch erstmal die Rahmen ankommen und dann sollen die in Ruhe losschrauben.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn die Rahmen Anfang Woche da sind, und sie 'in Ruhe' anfangen, aufzubauen, könnten diese Woche die ersten Exemplare raus gehen.
Warum nicht?
Das Lager quillt sicher schon über


----------



## Sackmann (8. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 2 Tage mitm Evo


Damage, ich muss dich enttäuschen: Du bist auf dem EVO keine Guide gefahren, sondern eine Elixir Trail X0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Damage, ich muss dich enttäuschen: Du bist auf dem EVO keine Guide gefahren, sondern eine Elixir Trail X0.


Echt?
Oh, dann nehm ich alles zurück!
Muß sagen, die Trail X0 ist in diesem Fall eine klasse Bremse 
Freue mich somit auf die Guide. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2015)

Die ersten Serien-EVOs sind heute angekommen.
Kleinere Sachen müssen wir noch nacharbeiten und morgen bzw. übermorgen sollte es mit dem Zusammenbau der Komplettbikes losgehen können.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Februar 2015)

Bitte Sacki, erzähl nie wieder was von nacharbeiten.
Will ich nicht wissen
Aber geil, jetzt gehts los. Stündliche Wasserstandsmeldungen ab jetzt bitte
Und Beweisfotos


----------



## steffpro (9. Februar 2015)

Super Neuigkeiten Sacki. Vielen Dank dafür.  Wie macht ihr das mit der Info bzgl. Abholung / Zahlung der Versandkosten? Bevor jetzt alle anrufen.)


----------



## sPiediNet (9. Februar 2015)

Ach keine Panik... mit Nacharbeiten ist was ganz anderes gemeint


----------



## ABBiker (9. Februar 2015)

Super Neuigkeiten, danke für die lang ersehnte Nachricht! "Die Ersten..." meint die Rahmen aller vorbestellter EVOs, oder nur ein Teil?

Nebenbei bin ich frustriert, dass ich, der Bestellnummer (11086) nach, wohl der letzte hier bin der sein EVO bekommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

.....Oh bitte keiner anrufen und nachfragen!


----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bitte Sacki, erzähl nie wieder was von nacharbeiten.
> Will ich nicht wissen
> Aber geil, jetzt gehts los. Stündliche Wasserstandsmeldungen ab jetzt bitte
> Und Beweisfotos



Geht nur um eine Distanzhülse. Keine Angst!


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Schön ruhig ists hier


----------



## Resibiker (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da ne ide wie wir was vom montage fortschrit mitbekämen ohne dass Sacki Chaten muss!
Er stellt so ne Anzeige wie an der Käsetehke auf "Wir Bedienen N°" 003. Bei Ihm wirde dan stehen wir Montieren AB N° 003.
Vor dieser Anzeige installiert er ne WeCam, den link für die Webcam kriegen die vorbesteller per E-Mail news mitgeteilt


----------



## steffpro (11. Februar 2015)

Bis das eingerichtet ist sind die mit der Montage durch


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2015)

Mir genügte ein Bild von einem halb aufgebauten Bike.
Weiß ich, ob die nicht in Wirklichkeit Brotzeit machen, weil sie immer noch auf die Rahmen warten, aber das nicht zu sagen wagen?


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich schätze jeder hat sich eins aufgebaut und sie drehen erstmal ne anständige Runde


----------



## hulster (11. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Weiß ich, ob die nicht in Wirklichkeit Brotzeit machen, weil sie immer noch auf die Rahmen warten, aber das nicht zu sagen wagen?



Zitat Sacki(s.o.): "Die ersten Serien-EVOs sind heute angekommen."

Was nicht heißt, dass ich jetzt nicht mittlerweile auch fickrig bin.
..... aber was hilft's????


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Zitat Sacki(s.o.): "Die ersten Serien-EVOs sind heute angekommen."


Der Glaube kann Berge und Container versetzen.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mir genügte ein Bild von einem halb aufgebauten Bike.
> Weiß ich, ob die nicht in Wirklichkeit Brotzeit machen, weil sie immer noch auf die Rahmen warten, aber das nicht zu sagen wagen?



Ja, wir machen alle in Ruhe Brotzeit seit mehreren Wochen und am Montag habe ich gelogen... 

Nur weil hier ein paar Tage lang nichts neues gepostet wird... Vielleicht sollten wir die Gechichte mit der transparenten Produktion nochmal überdenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2015)

Falls noch mehr Zweifel aufkommen:
1. Ich versichere hiermit, dass diese Bilder am Standort Tegernsee gemacht wurden.
2. Heute
3. Mit Serien-Rahmen, die am Montag den 09.02.2015 am Tegernsee angekommen sind (es handelt sich also nicht um alte Prototypen, um vorzutäuschen, dass die Serien-Rahmen schon da sind)
4. Mit Markus und Lukas am Schrauben für die ersten Kundenräder

Es ist eben noch viel zu tun, bevor alle reibungslos läuft:
Leitungslängen müssen bestimmt werden. z.B. für Schaltung, Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Bionicon-System. Es gibt dann auch noch 4 verschiedene Größen. Dann gibt´s noch verschiedene Modelle (NBS, BS). Dann gibt´s verschiedene Ausstattungen.
Dann wird natürlich probiert, in welcher Reihenfolgen Komponenten angebaut werden, usw...
Also, wir liegen hier nicht nur auf der faulen Haut...


----------



## JvS-105 (11. Februar 2015)

wow.. ich freu mich ein bisschen!!
Das wird genial - und Sacki, lass Dich bloss nicht nerven: dass hier alle am Rad drehen, ist doch nur der Genialität des Evos geschuldet ;-) das meint doch keiner zweifelnd oder böse, die sind bloss alle mitten im zweiten Advent des Jahres *hihi*


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Genau 
Scheint doch zu klappen, daß die ersten Exemplare diese Woche schon rausgehen


----------



## Sackmann (11. Februar 2015)

Sorry, wenn ich da ein wenig aufgebracht war vorhin.
Aber wir haben hier allen Hände voll zu tun, und da reagiere ich dann ein bisschen sensibel, wenn gemutmaßt wird, dass die Teile noch gar nicht angekommen sein könnten, nur weil man mal zwei Tage lang keine neuen Bilder postet.
Vielleicht haben wir diese Erwartungshaltung, ständig mit Neuigkeiten gefüttert zu werden auch selbst etwas hervorgerufen. Da müssen wir uns auch an die eigene Nase packen.
Wit wollten es einfach "anders" machen. Denn bei anderen Herstellern gibt es sowas einfach nicht, dass Einblick in so etwas gewährt wird.
Da gibt´s nen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin und das war´s dann mit.
Ob der eingehalten werden kann, sieht man dann eben einfach daran, ob das Bike zu dem Termin da ist, oder nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

Ihr macht das schon richtig! 

Echt klasse, und auch sehr interessant!


----------



## steffpro (11. Februar 2015)

Passt scho Sacki. Ich glaube es ist auf beiden Seiten Verständnis da und die Anspielung mit der Brotzeit war wahrscheinlich nur ironisch gemeint.  Uns ist schon klar, dass euch nicht langweilig ist. Die einzige Medizin welche uns gerade noch hilft ist das evo in den Händen zu halten.  )


----------



## dj_evil (11. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir diese Erwartungshaltung, ständig mit Neuigkeiten gefüttert zu werden auch selbst etwas hervorgerufen.


 
Das macht Ihr absolut TOP und super vorbildlich.  Ich denke die ganzen Kommentare sind nur ironisch gemeint.
Und die Bilder machen richtig Spass und steigern die Vorfreude und Spannung....jetzt brauchts nur noch Schokolade


----------



## Gpunkt (11. Februar 2015)

Geil, auf dem ersten Bild ist meins, Größe L 27,5 Zoll in Rot, i werd narrisch.

Gruß Günter


----------



## steffpro (11. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Geil, auf dem ersten Bild ist meins, Größe L 27,5 Zoll in Rot, i werd narrisch.
> 
> Gruß Günter


Hast du die Spec 1 (2x10) genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. Februar 2015)

...wow! Klasse Bilder!


----------



## Gpunkt (11. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Hast du die Spec 1 (2x10) genommen?


mann ihr habt augen natürlich nicht


----------



## luCYnger (11. Februar 2015)

sehr schöne Bilder  freufreu

herrlich, endlich wieder der übliche Tumult im Wartezimmer 

gestern wars hier so ruhig, da dachte ich schon, alle haben schon ihr Evo, nur ich nicht 


aber keine Frage, so wird der Spannungsfaden bis zum Zerreißen gespannt 

die letzten Tage der Wartezeit sind die Hölle


----------



## Promontorium (11. Februar 2015)

Ich stell mir grad die Szenerie vor, wenn es ankommt und ihr mit verdrehten Augen und Schaum vor dem Mund, ins Grün sich veränderter Hautfarbe sabbernd die Kartons aufreißt und dabei dem herbeigerufenen Notarzt so gerade noch verständlich ins besorgte Gesicht stammelt:" So gut ging's mir noch nie!"


----------



## luCYnger (11. Februar 2015)

hahaha  ich werde mir ein Überlebenskit bereitlegen mit beruhigenden Substanzen


----------



## dj_evil (12. Februar 2015)

So, Bestellung für Schuhe und Pedale noch schnell abgeschickt..... nicht dass ich dann noch auf Kleinteile warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Für alle, die´s interessiert...
Doubleagent TA 180 20mm, einbaubereit inklusive Achse und komplettem Steuersatz
Und die 27.5er Bionicon Doppelbrücke wird nicht schwerer... 




X-Fusion/Bionicon Metric 180mm, einbaubereit inklusive Achse, Acros Bloc-Loc Steuersatz, Kralle, Schraube, Schaftlänge 195mm



Doubleagent DA 160 15mm, einbaubereit inklusive Achse und komplettem Steuersatz


----------



## hulster (12. Februar 2015)

Cool - Die DA mit Doppelbrücke leichter als die Metric.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und die 27.5er Bionicon Doppelbrücke wird nicht schwerer...



Nehmt ihr die doch noch ins Programm?
Soll heißen: Laßt ihr ein Casting fertigen?


----------



## JvS-105 (12. Februar 2015)

27,5 Doppelbrücke... ich fang an zu rotieren...


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Februar 2015)

Es hat doch gar niemand von einem neuen Casting gesprochen...


----------



## Gpunkt (12. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Cool - Die DA mit Doppelbrücke leichter als die Metric.


Ich würd sagen gleich schwer, bei der Metric wird sicherlich noch ein wenig abgeschnitten am Rohr


----------



## Resibiker (12. Februar 2015)

Wow Die DA 160mm 330gr leichter wie die 180mm
Knabern wir da an der 13kg Marke für das Komplettbike*?*


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Die Metric ist bereits gekürzt am Schaft, hab ich doch dazugeschrieben. Ist für Größe M mit 2 Spacern.
Zusätzlich wiegt so ein Direct Mount von Bionicon schmale 99g inklusive Schrauben...
Da haste leider Pech, Günther...


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Übrigens...


----------



## steffpro (12. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Bilder.  Was uns aber alle noch viel brennender interessiert ist, wann die Auslieferung beginnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Sobald die Bikes durch die Drucktests und so weiter durch sind geht´s los mit dem Versenden, bzw Abholen.
Ab nächster Woche werden die ersten Kunden ihr EVO in den Händen hallten können.
Jeder Kunde bekommt von uns Bescheid, wenn sein Bike kurz davor ist, an der Reihe zu sein, aufgebaut zu werden, damit wir und der Kunde Versand, bzw. Abhoulung planen können.
Also die ersten von Euch werden nächste Woche von uns per Anruf oder Mail hören und so werden wir das auch weiter durchziehen.
Bestmöglich werden wir versuchen, uns nach Bestelleingang zu richten, aber nagelt uns nicht darauf fest.
Bitte nicht anrufen! Wir werden jeden persönlich benachrichtigen!

Und der allererste wird sein (das darf ich schon verrraten) einer unserer langjährigen treuen Weggefährten, der schon weit vor der ganzen Aktion auf der Bestelliste stand.
G.T. aus AA.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, das hat G.T. verdient!
Dafür, daß er der erste ist, gibt er sicher eins aus....oder zwei!


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Februar 2015)

schönes gerät! was mich wundert, ist die geometrie tatsächlich so kurz, extrem kurzer reach bei größe m oder ist das ein fehler in der geotabelle??


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Und nochwas...


----------



## hulster (12. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder - um den schönen sauberen Schnee kann man euch auch beneiden.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359438


Ach ja, ach ja. Die neue in ihrem roten Fummel bei prächtigem Sonnenschein. Und ohne Pedale. Dass die sich nicht schämt!





Wahrscheinlich ist er heut nur aus schlechtem Gewissen mit mir ausgefahren. Und natürlich ist bei uns ist stellenweis Nebel. Stellenweis ist immer bei uns. Ach ja, ich habe ein etwas korpulentes Unterrohr und das Oberrohr passt auch nicht zum Schlankheitswahn. Aber wenigstens nicht so grotesk barock geschwungen wie bei den Downhillschlampen.
Ich habe vor Jahren noch in weiß geehelicht. Ach was war er glücklich. Aber fahren konnte er gar nicht. Meinte, *ich* müsse das alles bringen. Da habe ich ihn mal richtig abgelegt. Und da war das Sensibelchen gleich weggetreten!
Und alles hat er mit mir gelernt. Der konnte ja eine Spitzkehre nicht einmal gehen, geschweige denn fahren! Und vor dem Bordstein hat er sich gefürchtet und bei Treppen, ich sags gar nicht ....
Und hier runter ist er mit mir auch zum ersten Mal. Und wie oft hat er micht hingehauen, als ob es an mir gelegen hätte. Jetzt kommt er hier halbweg runter. Aber dann mit dem Neuen - ach, wie das satt liegt, alles schluckt und willig alle Trailspiele mitmacht, wird er schwärmen. Ohne mich wüsste er überhaupt nicht, was ein Trailspiel ist!
Nun gut, so ist das Leben. Aber er muss nicht glauben, dass er nur weil er als alter Knacker wieder was Junges nimmt, immer so weiter machen kann. Wer pflegt ihm dann sein Knie, seine Pedalratscher, seine Kapselrisse (die nicht sein müssten, wenn er fahren könnte)?
Ich jedenfalls nicht!

Und wenn dann tolles Bikewetter ist und dummerweise die rote Lola unpässlich ist? Dann wird er angeschlichen kommen: "Wollen wir noch mal? So wie früher, als es richtig gefetzt hat?" Mit der Ex fremdgehen. Biker will der sein!

Naja, soll er sehen wie er mit dem Ding glücklich wird - wenn sie ihn nicht wegen ehrenrühriger Bemerkungen von der Kundenliste gestrichen haben und seine Kröten zurückschicken. Sollte mich nicht wundern.

Aber dann..., dann...,  was mach ich dann... ???


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Oh Oh...
Die gute alte Reach Kiste:
Fragen von mir:
1. Wieso ist ein Reach von 401mm (160 27.5) kurz und vor allem: Für wen ist der Reach kurz?
2. Ist jeder Mensch gleich groß?
3. Was bedeutet "Größe M" und vor allem, für welche Größe eines Menschen ist diese Größe gedacht?
3. Wenn bei einer Marke nur 3 Größen verfügbar sind, S, M, L, gibt es dann nur einfach kein XL, oder werden die Größen dann anders aufgeteilt?
Fragen über Fragen...

Ich möchte hier mal noch ein Beispiel geben:
Es gibt Räder mit extrem kurzen Steuerrohr (z.B. 100mm oder 110mm ( auch *noch* kürzer gibt´s)
Solch eine Front ist dann in der Regel sehr tief (für mich und das Empfinden vieler anderer) und was macht man, um die Front höher zu bekommen?
Richtig! Man baut sich Spacer unter den Vorbau! Und wenn ich mir nur 2 Stück 10mm Spacer unter meinen Vornbau klemme, dann verkürze ich meinen Reach gleich mal um grobe 10mm +/- (bei einem Lenkwinkel von 66° +/-) Das gleiche passiert übrigens, wenn man eine längere Gabel einbaut. Reach ist nicht gleich Reach! Mann muss ihn immer in Relation zum Stack betrachten. Dann kommt es auch noch ganz schän darauf an, wieviel Sag man fährt. Viel Sag bedeutet immer auch gleich, ganz schön viel weniger Reach, weil das Bike nach hinten kippt.
Schonmal im DH-Weltcup geschaut, wer da mit tiefer Front fährt, und wie viele mit möglichst hoher Front fahren?

Hier seht ihr zum Beispiel mal, wie dem Herrn Lau sein Arbeitsgerät aussieht:
http://enduro-mtb.com/di-a-2015-breakout-sessions-was-ein-ews-racebike-ausmacht/

180er anstatt 160er Gabel -> sicher 5-10mm kürzerer Reach als mit 160mm Gabel
50mm Spacer (locker) -> mindestens - 20mm Reach
Ein extrem kurzer Vorbau kommt noch dazu
Das Bike auf diesem Bild, so wie er es da gerade fährt hat mit Sischerheit einen Reach von deutlich unter 400mm

Da fragt man sich doch auch nicht, was der verkehrt mach, oder?
Nur weil der Typ schnell unterwegs ist, heißt es natürlich aber nicht, dass er der Durchschnittsfahrer ist, was Geometrie angeht. Genauso schließt es das aber auch nicht aus.

Was ich sagen will! Reaches werden momentan immer länger, was ich nicht zwingend für gut heiße. Denn wenn der Reach wächst, dann wächst im gleichen Maße nämlich der Radstand. Einfach die Länge ausgleichen durch einen kürzeren Vorbau für ein "direkteres Lenkverhalten" ist also nicht!
Wenn man natürlich auf Bikes steht, die bergab einfach nur geradeaus wollen, oder auf geshapten Strecken funktionieren sollen, dann kann ein Bike gerne immer länger werden.
In Deutschland sind wir von solchen Bedingungen aber noch weit weit entfernt.

Ach, was man auch noch anmerken sollte!
Ein Grund, dass Reach bei viel Federweg immer länger wird in letzer Zeit, kann vielleicht auch daran sein, dass ein solches Bike noch "irgendwie" bergauf fahren soll. Und da hilft ein "langer Reach" nämlich auch.
Bei einem Bionicon fällt dieser Punkt schonmal weg...

@bartos0815
Also, jetzt frage ich Dich auch einmal:
Woran machst du fest, ob der Reach "*extrem kurz*" ist?

P.S. Nimm´s mir nicht übel, wenn ich so direkt bin. Aber ich bin da etwas sensibel, wenn es um Aussagen geht, die genau einen Wert vergleichen, den man nicht ohne Verbindung zu anderen Werten vergleichen kann. Und vor allem weil ich weiß, warum solche eine Frage i.d.R. gestellt wird.

Und um dir aber deine Frage zu beantworten: Die Geometrietabellen stimmt!


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Es kommt übringens auch vor, dass bei so manchen Bikehersteller Geometrietabellen online gestellt werden, die einen Reach angeben, der um bis zu 20mm länger ist, als er eigentlich aufgrund der anderen Werte sein kann.
Über Oberrohrlänge, Stack und Sitzwinkel kann man nämlich ganz schnell den Reach exakt errechnen und umgekehrt geht das natürlich auch. Und wenn diese 4 Werte nicht zusammenpassen, dann ist da was faul. Und das fällt mir bei so mancher Website auf.
Das finde ich mehr als unangebracht - und auch ehrlich gesagt Kundenverarsche.  
Da könnte man meinen, man versucht, einen langen Reach vorzugaukeln, damit das Bike dem momentanen Trend gerecht wird.
Es kann natürlihc auch einfach ein Fehler in der Tabelle sein. Was es natürlich nicht unbedingt besser macht.
Man kauft etwas, und natürlich fährt im Kopf mit, dass das bike nen Reach von 460 hat und nicht 440. Placebo-Effekt nennt man dann sowas...


----------



## grey (12. Februar 2015)

Ich find das Edison EVO auch kurz und vor allem hoch, Sitzrohr/Reach passt für mich einfach nicht zusammen, aber es muss auch nicht jedes Rad von jedem Hersteller passen.  (gibt ja genug..)

Mich würde ein Edison EVO zwingen eine kürzere Teleskopstütze zu verbauen und gleichzeitig einen ~50-60er Vorbau, in der Radkategorie bzw. dem Federwegsbereich ist eigentlich beides für mich nicht (mehr) interessant. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass durch das Bionicon-System das OR im uphill-modus recht lang wird, somit muss es von haus aus vielleicht eher auf der kürzeren Seite sein. SA ist bei den 160ern auch schon bei 74,5°, viel steiler wird dann vielleicht auch irgendwann keinen sinn mehr machen wenn man die Verstellung berücksichtigt. 
Ich hätte den kurzen Reach und das kurze OR also teilweise eher auf die Verstellung zurückgeführt, aber schön zu wissen, dass als Begründung ein paar Aussagen bzgl. DH-WC, Nico-Lau-fährts-cockpit-auch-hoch! und "andere hersteller mogeln bei der geo" ist. Ja, da war schon noch mehr text, aber wenig informatives finde ich, versteh wirklich nicht wie man so aufgekratzt bei der Frage reagieren kann.
2cm vom Sitzrohr weg und dafür den Hauptrahmen verlängen würde stimmiger für mich aussehen, ohne die Verstellung in Betracht zu ziehen.

Eigentlich schreib ich das nur, weil ich auch überlegt hatte diese Frage zu stellen, aber ich habs mir dann doch verkniffen.
Nein, ich fahr kein ultra-langes-placebo-rad mit spacerturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (12. Februar 2015)

@greyz Du sagst, du findest das evo kurz und hoch. Meinst du wegen den Bildern,  den geodaten von der Website oder bist schon draufgesessen?


----------



## JvS-105 (12. Februar 2015)

Jetzt geht's aber los hier..
an die Geometriedaten des Evos hab ich noch keinen einzigen Gedanken verschwendet. Auch mit lange zu kurzem Reach werd ich das Ding mit Genuss fahren ;-)

Griass - JvS


----------



## TheSpecialOne (12. Februar 2015)

Ich finde diese REACH - Diskussion passt nicht ins Thema Wartezimmer rein. Mag sein das die Diskussion an sich interessant ist (für mich nicht), aber eigentlich gehts doch jetzt für alle Preorderer um die letzten Meter bis zum Ziel. Alle sind heiß und die Bilder heizen die Vorfreude an. Da ist so ein Fachgesimple nur destruktiv. Lasst es.


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh Oh...
> Die gute alte Reach Kiste:
> Fragen von mir:
> 1. Wieso ist ein Reach von 401mm (160 27.5) kurz und vor allem: Für wen ist der Reach kurz?
> ...



Für mich sah die geo im vergleich zu den konkurenzprodukten halt unüblich kurz aus. Bei den anderen bikes werden halt durchschnittlich 2-3cm mehr reach bei vgl. sattelrohrlämge aufgerufen. Auch die steuerrohrlänge ist bei diesen bikes nicht absonderlich kurz bzw. fällt der stack nicht sonderlich ab von den evo werten. Daher meine frage ob die geotabelle so stimmt? Heisst ja nicht dass sich das bike deswegen schlecht fährt!


----------



## Sackmann (12. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe schon. 
Grundsätzlich hast du auch recht, dass es im "M" zu "M" Vergleich etwas kürzer ausfällt, als viele der Europäischen Konkurrenz. 
Sitzrohr/Oberrohr Verhältnis ist mittlerweile auch schwierig, da es mittlerweile "L" Bikes gibt, die ein Sitzrohr <450mm gibt, und das persönlich wäre mir zu kurz, weil die maximal erlaubte Auszugslänge bei einer 125mm, teilweise sogar 150mm Stütze an die Grenzen  kommt. Das ist weder für Stütze , noch für den Rahmen gut. Deshalb ist bei uns z.B. das "klassische" Maß von 480mm geblieben. 
Der reach hat sich einfach aus "Erfahrung" ergeben. Unsere Vorgänger hatten noch kürzeren  Reach. Ich wollte es aber etwas länger und das wurde von allen bei uns als gut befunden.
Dennoch wollten wir den Schritt von der alten Geometrie nicht noch größer machen. 
Persönlich finde ich allerdings, dass man ein Bike immer im Idealfall erst fahren sollte, bevor sich die Geometrie auch nur anschaut. Ansonsten ist man sofort von Zahlen im Kopf beeinflusst. 
Wenn ich beim Evo einen reach von 440mm angegeben hätte, obwohl es "in Echt" 431 hat, dann würde es gleich ganz anders anfühlen beim Fahren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Februar 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der Unterschiede im Bereich von 2-3cm nicht bemerkt bzw. anderweitig kompensiert? Oder sind außer mir alle Profis, denen die Arme abfallen, wenn nach 100000km mit der gleichen Geo plötzlich irgendwo ein cm gekürzt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (12. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der Unterschiede im Bereich von 2-3cm nicht bemerkt bzw. anderweitig kompensiert? Oder sind außer mir alle Profis, denen die Arme abfallen, wenn nach 100000km mit der gleichen Geo plötzlich irgendwo ein cm gekürzt wird?


 
Nö, zähle mich da auch dazu. Ich muss das erst einige km fahren, bis ich wirklich einen Eindruck von der Geometrie habe und weiß, wo ich was nachstellen muss. Ansonsten sind mir Testberichte und Tabellenbeterei echt ein Graus. Zur groben Orientierung o.k., aber nicht mehr im Millimeterbereich.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (12. Februar 2015)

Scheint ja doch ein geiles Thema zu sein. Aber wahrscheinlich keines, welches sich nicht durch entsprechenden Vorbau/Lenker oder Sattelposition lösen ließe, oder ? Vorausgesetzt die gewählte Bikegröße ist korrekt natürlich. Sacki, mach mal noch ein paar Bilder rein
von einem grauen 180er in  26" mit DB. Gabs bisher nämlich noch nicht. Oder ich fange auch an über REACH zu philosofieren. Das ist eine
Drohung.


----------



## Aquatenanga (12. Februar 2015)

Ich find's genial, dass man bei euch so mitfiebern darf....
Zum Glück hab ich das Forum hier entdeckt, denn ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ein Newsletter.....
Vielleicht langt's ja noch zu meinem Geburtstag am 22.02  (Bestellnummer 11064 )
Aufgeregte Grüße
Matze


----------



## grey (12. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann die antwort find ich recht hilfreich, danke..

Ich bin ca. 172/81 und mein voriges Rad war wirklich kurz, ca. 380 reach/618 Stack war eigentlich nur sinnvoll mit negativem 60er vorbau fahrbar. (ohne spacer)
Umgestiegen bin ich, unter anderem, auf 410/602 mit 3mm alibi-spacer 35er Vorbau, dazwischen sind Welten obwohl sich die effektive Distanz zum Lenker relativ gering geändert hat. Unerwartet kam auch, dass ich beim neuen bei einer Lenkerbreite um die 75 eingependelt habe, während ich damals auf 70 runtergegangen bin, mehr fühlte sich da falsch an.

Mit den aktuellen Erfahrungen würde ich sagen, 1,5cm längerer Reach wären noch unbedenklich für mich, würde das Handling beeinflussen aber wär wohl bei flotterern sachen nett, muss aber wirklich nicht sein.

 Dem S Rahmen das gleiche Steuerrohr wie M zu verpassen ist etwas grob, 600 Stack ist ja für mich schon wirklich genug, wird aber bisserl gar viel für kleinere Leute. 
Warum das 180er 26" M 65,5° HA hat während das 27,5er gleich mal 1,1° flacher ist, würde mich auch interessieren, ist das absicht?


Für ein gemütliches Enduro find ich die Geo, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, eigentlich recht gelungen. Prinzipiell seh ich es auch so, dass nicht jeder in die ultralang-race-kerbe schlagen muss, aber davon ist man ja eh weit entfernt.
Wirklich positiv find ich die Möglichkeit normale Dämpfer zu verwenden und die überarbeitung der Gabeln, vor allem deshalb hab ich mir das ganze mal angeschaut.





Ich hatte wohl einen kleinen Denkfehler, der uphill mode müsste wohl das OR kürzer machen durch den steileren SA, aber auch egal..


----------



## The Bug (13. Februar 2015)

Ohhhh das ist wie Weihnachten an Karneval... Bestell NR 11002 das ist ja bald....
Kann man eigentlich sich das Rad mit dem neuen bionicon Kettenblatt  in 30 bestellen also zusätzlich zum bike und ihr machte schon dran? Sorry wenn die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde aber ich war lange nicht hier...
Jetzt Trommelwirbel....


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Februar 2015)

Trommelwirbel ........JA


----------



## Felger (13. Februar 2015)

Auf alle Fälle danke für die tolle Unterhaltung! Da macht sogar warten Spaß  
Das muss erst mal ein anderer Hersteller nachmachen.

Jetzt dann noch demnächst eine Prognose, wann die Räder abholbar sind - perfekt. Muss nämlich Urlaub einplanen bzw das Wochenende freihalten ;-)


----------



## JvS-105 (13. Februar 2015)

hab noch ein bisschen mehr vor mir, hab die Nr. 11206.
bis dahin hab ich vielleicht schon die Kondi, mit dem Radl direkt gleich auf Achse nach Hause zu fahren *hihi*

Griass - JvS


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Bestell NR 11002 das ist ja bald



Wow!
Ich hab hier mal wo gelesen, daß sie wohl der Reihe nach abarbeiten 
Somit dürftest du bei den allerersten dabei sein


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2015)

Also nachdem ich die Reach- und Stackwerte gesehen habe, wollte ich mich nicht mehr draufsetzen. 

Hier ein mm zu kurz, dort einer zu lang....das ging garnicht. 
Ok, jetzt hab ichs bestellt, schätze aber, daß ichs bald im Bikemarkt verhökern werde.....  

Würde euch jedenfalls zu keiner Probefahrt raten. Und kaufts bloß nicht! 
Ihr werdet es bereuen! 

Achja, falls es zu lang ist, hab ich noch 'n Bonanza-Lenker im Keller!

(Dieser Post enthält 100% Ironie!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (13. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wow!
> Ich hab hier mal wo gelesen, daß sie wohl der Reihe nach abarbeiten
> Somit dürftest du bei den allerersten dabei sein


Und ich mit der 1105 bereits eine Saison mit dem Evo gefahren sein..


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Februar 2015)

Mensch @damage, ich schätze deine Ironie,
aber jemand der dich nicht kennt, könnte den Post echt falsch verstehen.

Lieber hier und da ein paar Smileys setzen 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Dir und allen anderen Anwesenden viel Spaß mit euren neuen Bikes


----------



## northface100 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich freu mich riesig,das ich bald mein Evo unter meinem Hintern hab.Best.Nr.11008


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Mensch @damage, ich schätze deine Ironie,
> aber jemand der dich nicht kennt, könnte den Post echt falsch verstehen.
> 
> Lieber hier und da ein paar Smileys setzen
> ...



Ok, dann setz ich halt mal n Smiley hin.....


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Ohhhh das ist wie Weihnachten an Karneval... Bestell NR 11002 das ist ja bald....
> Kann man eigentlich sich das Rad mit dem neuen bionicon Kettenblatt  in 30 bestellen also zusätzlich zum bike und ihr machte schon dran? Sorry wenn die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde aber ich war lange nicht hier...
> Jetzt Trommelwirbel....



Die Bestellung "EVO accessory Kit" ist völlig an dir vorbei gegangen? Schau mal in deine Mails.


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Und ich mit der 1105 bereits eine Saison mit dem Evo gefahren sein..



Das wird dann wohl ein Druck oder Lesefehler sein. Entweder 11005 oder 11050.
Sollte aber in beiden Fällen halbwegs schnell gehen.


----------



## The Bug (13. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub ich krieg nichts mit was war das ich sehe auch keine Mail?


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich krieg nichts mit was war das ich sehe auch keine Mail?



Am 9.12. hat Bionicon ne Mail rausgschickt mit nem Angebot für passenes Zubehör. Dazu gehörten auch die neuen KBs, aber z.b. Ersatz-Schaltauge, Gabelwartungskit etc. Ruf die einfach mal an, dass die dir das nochmal schicken. Alles was direkt montiert werden kann, montieren die dann auch. Also Beeilung.


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl ein Druck oder Lesefehler sein. Entweder 11005 oder 11050.
> Sollte aber in beiden Fällen halbwegs schnell gehen.


Ich frag mich schon lange, warum hier niemand eine 4 Stellige Auftragsnummer hat? Darum währe es ja so interessant gewesen die 1 Nummer zu wissen. Mir persönlich ist es egal ob das Bike in einer oder zwei Wochen kommt....
Kommen wird es sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2015)

5-stellige Nummern kann sich die Eurozone nimmer leisten, wenn sie in die Schweiz geht


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

Genau weil keiner hier ne 4-stellige Nr. gepostet hat meine Annahme.


----------



## The Bug (13. Februar 2015)

Alles klar habe gerad alles telefonisch geklärt!
Ende nächste Woche könnte es dann schon fertig sein...
Super Team bei denen aber wem erzähle ich das... Das wisst ihr ja alle am besten!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Alles klar habe gerad alles telefonisch geklärt!


Na, da macht sich einer Freunde und hält unsere Monteure von der Arbeit ab

Hoffentlich rufen jetzt nicht alle an, sondern warten auf die Benachrichtigung.


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich rufen jetzt nicht alle an, sondern warten auf die Benachrichtigung.



Hatte Sacki ja drum gebeten - war aber hier ein Sonderfall.


----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2015)

@The Bug :
Nur zur Klärung: Hast du tatsächlich keine Email über die Zubehöraktion bekommen, oder hastes einfach nur verpeilt?
Wäre eben interessant zu wissen, weil wir eigentlich an alle diese Email händisch rausgeschickt haben.
Vielleicht ist es im Spam gelandet?
Könntest du da bitte mal nachschauen?
Email ging am 09.12. raus und solltest du bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2015)

greyz schrieb:


> Dem S Rahmen das gleiche Steuerrohr wie M zu verpassen ist etwas grob, 600 Stack ist ja für mich schon wirklich genug, wird aber bisserl gar viel für kleinere Leute.


1. Wie schon gesagt, sind wir bei uns allgemein keine Freunde von einer allzu tiefen Front.
2. Sind erfahrungsgemäß viele "typische" S-Fahrer (zwischen 160 und irgendwas bis grob 17o schätzungsweise) Mädels, die eine höhere Front definitiv bevorzugen, weil sie sich damit einfach auch sicherer fühlen.
3. Sind alle unsere Rahmen nicht nur kompatibel mit Single-Crowns, sondern auch hinsichtlich einer Verwendung mit unserer jetzigen 26" und einer kommenden 27,5" Doppelbrücke hin konzipiert. Und für eine Doppelbrücke ist eben die Einbauhöhe anders definiert, und referenziert sich auf die Steuerrohroberkante, nicht auf die Unterkante. Mache ich mein Steuerrohr kürzer, dann hat das vielleicht keinen Effekt auf einer Verwendung mit einer Single-Crown, wohl aber auf die Verwendung mit einer Doppelbrücke. Kürzeres Steuerrohr würde in diesem Falle bedeuten: Höhere Front bei Doppelbrücke. Bei gleichem Single-Crown Lenkwinkel wohlgemerk.
Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund, warum DH-Bikes bei gleichem Lenkwinkel und gleicher Gabel bei allen Größen den gleichen Stack haben müssen. Da beschwert sich auch keiner bei einem S Rahmen, dass er gleich hoch ist, wie ein L Rahmen.
Zusammen mit dem Grundgedanken, dass wir ohnehin nicht *zu* tief vorne sein wollen, fand ich es eben auch sinnvoll, anstatt gleich Spacer zu verwenden, einfach das Steuerrohr dementsprechend anzupassen und etwas länger zu lassen. Der Steifigkeit und Stabilität tut ein extrem kurzes Steuerrohr nämlich auch nicht unbedingt gut. Warum also nicht gleich von vorneherein auf Spacer verzichten und in Stabilität im Rahmen und Schweißnähte investieren? Ein tiefe Front bekommt man bei Bedarf auch noch durch einen Lenker mit sehr wenig oder ohne Rise.



greyz schrieb:


> Warum das 180er 26" M 65,5° HA hat während das 27,5er gleich mal 1,1° flacher ist, würde mich auch interessieren, ist das absicht?


Ganz einfach, weil *ich* für unser 180er 26" genau diese Geometrie wollte. Deswegen ist es für mich auch das beste EVO im Lineup. Fahrwerk und Geometrie harmonieren da einfach wirklich exzellent für meine Begriffe. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass es nicht noch besser geht. 
Ich möchte aber jetzt nicht meine ganzen Gedankengänge hier preisgeben, warum etwas so und nicht anders ist. Alles hat irgendwo seinen Grund (oder manchmal sicher auch auch nicht ).



greyz schrieb:


> Für ein gemütliches Enduro find ich die Geo, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, eigentlich recht gelungen.


Was meinst du mit *gemütlichem* Enduro?
Unsere ALVAs haben einen noch deutlich kürzeren Reach und sind mittlerweile 4 Mal DH-Weltmeister in der Amateurklasse.
Pilot: Fred Abbou!
http://www.fred-abbou.de/?lang=de/
Was ist denn ein nicht gemütliches Enduro?

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## The Bug (13. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann ich gehe davon aus dass ich das einfach verpeilt habe wir haben im November unseren zweiten Sohn bekommen und seit dem geht's bei uns drunter und drüber.
Also macht euch keinen Kopf ich habe ansonsten alle Mails über den Verlauf der Aktion bekommen manchmal auch doppelt.
Das hat sich telefonisch heute super klären lassen also alles ok. 
Schraubt ihr nur weiter die geilen Dinger zusammen... Dann müssen die Jungs und Mädels hier nich solange warten
Ich glaube wir sind alle ziemlich aufgeregt...


----------



## mzonq (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hör immer nur ....." kommende 27.5er Doppelbrückengabel"...hab *ich *da was verpeilt? 
muss ich da etwa nachrüsten. ..verdammt...kann ich mir eh nicht leisten. ..also mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken...es ist eh besser wenn man sich nicht so viele Gedanken macht

Am besten man fährt das Teil und muss sich dann immer das dreckige Grinsen vom Gesicht wischen


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2015)

Rein interessehalber: Ist das Innenleben von Gabel und Dämpfer bei F. Abbou exakt das selbe, das sich in unseren Gabeln/Dämpfern befindet?


----------



## steffpro (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn du dir mal durchliest wie der trainiert weißt du warum der so flott ist.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2015)

Schön, aber was soll ich mit der Antwort? 

Frage war natürlich an @Sackmann gerichtet!


----------



## steffpro (13. Februar 2015)

Ich meine auf seiner Seite irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es ne Seriengabel ist. Um es genau zu wissen müssen wir auf sackis Antwort hoffen.


----------



## grey (13. Februar 2015)

1: ok. 


> Zusammen mit dem Grundgedanken, dass wir ohnehin nicht *zu* tief vorne sein wollen, fand ich es eben auch sinnvoll, anstatt gleich Spacer zu verwenden, einfach das Steuerrohr dementsprechend anzupassen und etwas länger zu lassen.


 
von "zu tief" seit ihr eh weit entfernt, die möglichkeit des cockpits bei S würde ich eher als eher-hoch&hoch beschreiben.
Als ob man mit der Körpergröße und einem ~1,5cm kürzeren Steuerrohr keine "hohe Front" mehr hinbekommen würde. Abschneiden geht nicht, Spacer dazu schon. Bei dem LW muss auch bisserl Druck am VR ankommen, insofern wird eine hohe Front nicht zwangsläufig für "sicherheit" sorgen, wenn einem das VR weggeht. 
Ich denke, eine tiefe Front ist kaum möglich, du behauptest ihr wolltet nicht zu tief werden. Daran sieht man aber schon wie unterschiedlich die Ansichten sind.
Ähnlich wohl auch bei der Sitzrohrlänge, ich denke bei S/M sind sie unnötig lang.
Nicht "zu lang" im sinne von, "unfahrbar" aber Leute in die Situation zu bringen, vielleicht gerade noch vielleicht eine 125er Stütze verbauen zu können und von einer 150er vielleicht träumen zu können, ist heutzutage einfach fragwürdig. 



> Ganz einfach, weil *ich* für unser 180er 26" genau diese Geometrie wollte.


Das ist ansich legitim, wirkt aber als hättet ihr die beiden Modelle ausgewürfelt, beides "Edison EVO" nur unterschiedliche LR Größe und stark unterschiedlichem Handling. Für -1,1° bauen sich manche Leute ein Angleset ein und ihr habt so eine Streuung beim vermeindlich gleichen Rad mit unterschiedlichen LR-Größen. 160er steiler und 180er flacher wäre nachvollziehbar, LR-Größen unabhängig.



> Was meinst du mit *gemütlichem* Enduro?


tourenfully, tendenziell kurz&hoch, auch wenn du es nicht hören willst. (im gegensatz zu dir verbinde ich damit scheinbar nichts negatives)



> Was ist denn ein nicht gemütliches Enduro?


nicht zwangsläufig ungemütlich sondern eher sportlich-aggressiv, das neue strive, icb01, rune,..




eigentlich war ja #966 schon eine wirklich ausreichende antwort, insofern muss ich den thread nicht weiter zumüllen.


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Februar 2015)

@Promontorium , ich hab mit Fred schon paar mal Trainiert(Fahrtechniktraining), Fred fährt im Grunde die gleiche Gabel wie Serie,  wenn was neues Entwickelt wird  was später in Serie gehen soll dann ist er Testfahrer. Fred ist das lebende Beispiel das irgendwelche Geometriedaten wenig damit zu tun hat wie gut oder schnell man sein Bike bewegt , deshalb gehen mir solche Typen wie greyz auf den S...., nein ich nehm sie nicht Ernst.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> @Promontorium ...Fred ist das lebende Beispiel das irgendwelche Geometriedaten wenig damit zu tun hat wie gut oder schnell man sein Bike bewegt , deshalb gehen mir solche Typen wie greyz auf den S...., nein ich nehm sie nicht Ernst.
> 
> Gruß Günter


Begabte Naturtalente sind immer bewundernswert aber warum soll man nicht sachlich über Rahmengeometrien diskutieren dürfen? Zumal man hier auch noch fundierte Antworten vom Hersteller bekommt. Ich lese hierbei gern mit.
Das ist doch ein Teil unserers Sportgeräts, verschiedene Geometrien und Rahmengrössen.
Bei Motorrädern gibts nur die unterschiedl. Geo und man muss eine Rahmengrösse fressen egal wie gross man ist, heul ;-)

Gute N8! Riesenslalom der Männer sei Dank, daß man noch auf ist...


----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Ist das Innenleben von Gabel und Dämpfer bei F. Abbou exakt das selbe, das sich in unseren Gabeln/Dämpfern befindet?



Fred fährt eine ganz normale Seriengabel. Eigentlich sollten wir sie sie Bionicon Doubleagent 180 WC nennen, oder?


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2015)

Im Ernst, warum nicht? Oder "Abbou Signature", da WC auch andere Assoziationen produzieren kann...! 

Ich hake nochmal beim Dämpfer nach, unterscheidet sich der? Wäre ja kein Beinbruch, interessieren tät's mich dennoch!


----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2015)

Nope, alles Standard.


----------



## luCYnger (14. Februar 2015)

ah, wir kriegen also quasi Standard-Weltmeister-Bikes 

datt heißt
am Bike liegt's jedenfalls nicht, wenn's nicht zur WM reicht...  sprich selbst Schuld

Wahnsinn, das alles  und noch mehr im Frühbucher-Überraschungs

 Bitte macht so weiter 

wie soll ich nur die letzten Tage überleben ....


----------



## Promontorium (14. Februar 2015)

Goil!


----------



## Gpunkt (14. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Begabte Naturtalente sind immer bewundernswert aber warum soll man nicht sachlich über Rahmengeometrien diskutieren dürfen? Zumal man hier auch noch fundierte Antworten vom Hersteller bekommt. Ich lese hierbei gern mit.
> Das ist doch ein Teil unserers Sportgeräts, verschiedene Geometrien und Rahmengrössen.
> Bei Motorrädern gibts nur die unterschiedl. Geo und man muss eine Rahmengrösse fressen egal wie gross man ist, heul ;-)


Sachliche Diskussionen klar immer, nur um die es geht find ich nicht mehr sehr Sachlich.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2015)

Das Wartezimmer wird immer voller.
Aber die ersten sind wohl bald schon raus hier


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Februar 2015)

weißt du schon mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2015)

Nein, leider nicht.
Aber nächste Woche sollen die ersten versorgt sein....
Bin mal gespannt, was dann hier abgeht.


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was dann hier abgeht.


Dann können wir das Wartezimmer bald schliessen und öffen ein neues Thema ...Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Edison EVO


----------



## Resibiker (14. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Dann können wir das Wartezimmer bald schliessen und öffen ein neues Thema ...Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Edison EVO



Aber dann nur für ausgewiesene EVO Besitzer dass uns die kommentare von den Reachis und Stachis erspart bleiben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Februar 2015)

Schnell, bevor wir hier nicht mehr über Reach und Stack schreiben dürfen.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Über Oberrohrlänge, Stack und Sitzwinkel kann man nämlich ganz schnell den Reach exakt errechnen und umgekehrt geht das natürlich auch.


Wer es einmal aus Spaß irgendwo nachprüfen möchte:
*Reach = TopTube - Stack*cot(VSTA)* 
VSTA: virtueller Sitzwinkel bei Bikes mit gebogenem oder geknicktem Sitzrohr. 
Sonst VSTA = ASTA: actual seat angle. 
Die EVO-Geometrietabellen stimmen da natürlich. 
Und mit Rumrechnen kann man eine ganze Menge Zeit überbrücken! 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Aber ich bin da etwas sensibel, wenn es um Aussagen geht, die genau einen Wert vergleichen, den man nicht ohne Verbindung zu anderen Werten vergleichen kann. Und vor allem weil ich weiß, warum solche eine Frage i.d.R. gestellt wird.


Mein Sohn und ich sind gleich groß. Er ist Sitzriese, ich bin Langbeiner. Wie du schon klar stellst, was nützt uns der Reach als solcher? Andererseits ist der Mensch ein adaptives Sytem. Er kann sich dem Rad anpassen; sicher er besser dem Rad als man das Rad ihm anpassen kann. Und ein paar Zentimeter verschiedene Möglichkeiten zum Verstellen sind ja da, um subjektives Wohlgefühl zu erzeugen.

Aber was der Hintergrund zum Stellen einer solchen Frage ist, kann ich nicht einmal ahnen, obwohl die Kontroverse zwischen den Zeilen offenbar ist. Da bin ich sehr neugierig, gern auch per PN.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2015)

ich überbrücke meine Zeit aufm IronShuttle


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich überbrücke meine Zeit aufm IronShuttle


Du fährst zum Spaß mit der Bahn?   
Na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2015)

Richtig.
Fahre wie auf Schienen


----------



## The Bug (16. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand ob die Hope Laufräder tubless Reader sind oder ein tubless kit dabei ist??????
Die Frage hat Sackmann schonmal gestellt bekommen ich habe aber noch keine Antwort darauf gefunden hier.
Die Angedachten vorher waren ja glaube ich tublessready oder?


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Hope Laufräder tubless Reader sind oder ein tubless kit dabei ist??????
> Die Frage hat Sackmann schonmal gestellt bekommen ich habe aber noch keine Antwort darauf gefunden hier.
> Die Angedachten vorher waren ja glaube ich tublessready oder?



Ich hatte bei Hope mal nachgeschaut. Noch nicht mal Band. Hab also schon Felgenband und Ventile hier liegen. Sacki hat sich bei meiner Nachfrage nicht mehr gemeldet und ich wollten ihm bei all dem Stress nicht noch zusaätzlich auf den Sacke gehen.


----------



## The Bug (16. Februar 2015)

@hulster Was hast du gekauft? Würde das auch gerne direkt machen. Ich bin seit Jahren total von tubless begeistert und würde es gerne auch weiter fahren.
Fährst du die original Reifen? Mit Milch?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Februar 2015)

ist ot aber trotzdem: wie macht man denn sonst tubeless, wenn nicht mit Tape und Milch? Echtes tubeless ist ja doch exotisch.


----------



## dj_evil (16. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ist ot aber trotzdem: wie macht man denn sonst tubeless, wenn nicht mit Tape und Milch? Echtes tubeless ist ja doch exotisch.


Hab ich an meinem Bike das nun weichen wird noch: Bontrager tubless Felge mit UST Reifen ganz ohne Milch und das geht.....
Achja Pedale sind da....das Evo kann kommen


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> @hulster Was hast du gekauft? Würde das auch gerne direkt machen. Ich bin seit Jahren total von tubless begeistert und würde es gerne auch weiter fahren.
> Fährst du die original Reifen? Mit Milch?



Tesa 4287, DT-Swiss Tubeless Ventile, Conti Milch

Reifen fahr ich DHRII MaxxTerra, MaxxPro


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2015)

Es gibt jetzt (für manche vielleicht endlich) die (Auf-)Preise für den Vector HLR-Air Dämpfer von X-Fusion:
Aupreis beim Bikekauf: 179€
Zum Nachrüsten: 549€ (inklusive B-Odo/Dämpferadapter)
Der Dämpfer wird im April bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Februar 2015)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit für die erste Serie am vollen Kurs vorbei zukommen?
Schön wäre es ja, die 179€ zu zahlen muss und den Dämpfer mit den zusätzlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten zu bekommen, aber das wäre wohl zu leicht gedacht


----------



## Sackmann (16. Februar 2015)

Naja, wenn du dein Bike erst irgendwann im April/Mai haben möchtest, dann könnte man da drüber schon reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand Bescheid bekommen, daß sein Rad fertig ist?


----------



## souldriver (17. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ist ot aber trotzdem: wie macht man denn sonst tubeless, wenn nicht mit Tape und Milch? Echtes tubeless ist ja doch exotisch.


SRAM Rail 50 mit Fat Albert und Milch, 3 Monate ohne den geringsten Luftverlust.


----------



## sPiediNet (17. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Bescheid bekommen, daß sein Rad fertig ist?


Zwischen der ersten Auftragsnummer und der zweiten, muss ein schwarzes Loch existieren


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2015)

jep!


----------



## hulster (17. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Zwischen der ersten Auftragsnummer und der zweiten, muss ein schwarzes Loch existieren



Wieso? Hat jemand schon seins?
Das auf damage0099 noch niemand geantwortet hat, heißt doch nur, dass noch GAR KEINS angekommen ist. Es wurde doch nur ANGEKÜNDIGT wer seins als Erster bekommt.


Angekündigt war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - dass Ende dieser Woche die Ersten ihr Bike in Händen halten sollen. Ihr kennt den Krankenstand....

Also abwarten....

Auch ich scharr natürlich schon mit den Hufen....


----------



## sPiediNet (17. Februar 2015)

Also meins wurde angekündigt und sobald der Zoll Krimskrams erledigt ist, könnte es ev. am kommenden Freitag versendet werden und demnach Mitte/Ende nächster Woche in der CH sein.


----------



## hulster (17. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Also meins wurde angekündigt und sobald der Zoll Krimskrams erledigt ist, könnte es ev. am kommenden Freitag versendet werden und demnach Mitte/Ende nächster Woche in der CH sein.



Na siehste, dann ist doch alles gut.....


----------



## sPiediNet (17. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann ist doch alles gut.....


...hatte ich auch nie angezweifelt ich war nur auf die Rangliste neugierig ....und bin auf Platz zwei und drei gespannt


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Februar 2015)

also meins ist wohl fertig und wird mir von einem Kumpel am Donnerstag direkt nach Hause gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

yeahh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 meins ist im Drucktest und geht spätestens am Mittwoch auf die Reise ins Schwabenland.....


----------



## The Bug (17. Februar 2015)

Woher wählst du diese super Insider infos? Meinst du morgen? Mit Mittwoch?
Es würde mich auch interessieren wie es um meines steht....


----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

Bastian hat mich heute angerufen um zu fragen, ob ich's abhole oder ob es verschickt werden soll...
Dabei hat er mir die Info gegeben...


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2015)

Super! 
Was für eins hast?
Rahmengrösse?


----------



## The Bug (17. Februar 2015)

Ah ok ich habe Freitag mit ihm telefoniert wegen des kettenblattes ich habe die Versandkosten plus Kettenblatt usw überwiesen ich denke das am Mittwoch sollte die erste führe dann sein die rausgeht an uns vorbestellter.
Dann müssten die Räder so am Freitag pünktlich zum WE ankommen oder ? Meins geht nach Köln


----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

Meins:
edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL
dann kommt noch der REVERSE X11 Bashguard hin und sobald verfügbar das Schwalbe Procore-System...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (17. Februar 2015)

@Aquatenanga  Super, welchen Bestellnummer hast du denn ? Ich habe das gleiche in L bestellt un wohn auch nur max. 10 KM weg, wenn du direkt aus ES kommst.


----------



## The Bug (17. Februar 2015)

Jeeeeeppppyyyy hab gerade die Sendungsnummer per Mail bekommen!!!!
Ich freue mich!


----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

@steffpro 
Bestellnummer 11064

ja ES Altstadt

das heißt wir treffen uns mal aufm Kappelberg ?


----------



## steffpro (17. Februar 2015)

Ja, ESNOS ist ja leider platt. 
Komisch, meine ist um 50 kleiner und ich habe noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

Hab quasi in der ersten Minute bestellt, aber wegen der Rahmengröße noch die Probefahrt abgewartet. Vielleicht ist meine Nummer deswegen nicht relevant...

Aber ESNOS 2.0 ist wohl in Arbeit....


----------



## steffpro (17. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch im ersten Moment zugeschlagen. Hab gerade gesehen,  dass ich doch nicht das gleiche bike hab. Ich hab 27,5 bestellt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran.
Wenn es da ist gehen wir einfach mal fahren.


----------



## Aquatenanga (17. Februar 2015)

yep


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Februar 2015)

Und bitte aufs Bionicon Treffen kommen


----------



## mzonq (17. Februar 2015)

Und ich komm auch aus ES. Das wird ein Fest!
Habe aber leider noch keine Nachricht (27.5). So langsam durchdringt mich eine Vorfreude.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Februar 2015)

Und ich bin ca. alle drei Wochen in ES, vielleicht könnten wir dann mal ein Mini - Bionicontreffen in ES starten, mal eine gemeinsame Nachmittagsrunde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> Meins:
> edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL
> dann kommt noch der REVERSE X11 Bashguard hin und sobald verfügbar das Schwalbe Procore-System...



Dann sieht es so aus, als ob erstmal ne Ladung "Best Bike Ever" gefertigt wurde.


----------



## mzonq (17. Februar 2015)

Iss ja krass...Treffen geht klar und dann ausrollen auf der Maille (im Sommer) mit Bierchen...


----------



## steffpro (18. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 
Hallo Sacki, baut ihr erstmal eine Ladung 26ger Evos und dann die 27,5er? Oder läuft die Auslieferung in der Reihenfolge der Auftragsnummern? Ich frage, da 11064 vor der Auslieferung steht, ich, mit meiner früheren Nummer, jedoch noch keine Info bekommen habe.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. Februar 2015)

Vergiss die Auftragsnummern..., hier sind etwa 40zig Vorbesteller aus dem Forum und ich denke das wir bevorzugt behandelt werden.
Die Reihenfolge hat bei 1 aufgehört einige werden überrascht das Bike bereits zu erhalten, andere warten halt noch eine Woche länger.
Angekündigt war, dass die Bikes bis Ende März raus sind ..also läuft ja alles bestens bis jetzt.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

In der Reihenfolge der Auftragsnummern wird wohl nicht abgearbeitet...

Daß Forum-User bevorzugt behandelt werden, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> baut ihr erstmal eine Ladung 26ger Evos und dann die 27,5er?


Vom Arbeitsablauf wäre das sicher mehr als logisch!


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Vergiss die Auftragsnummern..., hier sind etwa 40zig Vorbesteller aus dem Forum und ich denke das wir bevorzugt behandelt werden.



Fair wäre das nicht, insofern kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2015)

Da zeigt jemand sein ganzes Können auf dem neuen EVO!


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

den Trial bin ich genau vor einem Jahr gefahren, Hammer Trail da muss ich unbedingt wieder hin vielleicht sollten wir da mal das Bionicon Treffen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Hallo Sacki, baut ihr erstmal eine Ladung 26ger Evos und dann die 27,5er? Oder läuft die Auslieferung in der Reihenfolge der Auftragsnummern? Ich frage, da 11064 vor der Auslieferung steht, ich, mit meiner früheren Nummer, jedoch noch keine Info bekommen habe.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Bestmöglich werden wir versuchen, uns nach Bestelleingang zu richten, aber nagelt uns nicht darauf fest.
> Bitte nicht anrufen! Wir werden jeden persönlich benachrichtigen!



Hier noch mal für die, die es überlesen/vergessen haben. Es geht nicht unbedingt nur nach Bestellnr.

Macht für mich bei den Arbeitsabläufen auch Sinn.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Fair wäre das nicht, insofern kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen!


Am 1. August haben alle "Subscribers" also alle die sich registriert haben, eine Mail bekommen mit der Einladung zum 1.000 EUR Deal und dies sind nun mal hauptsächlich Forum User. Somit werden wir auch die ersten stolzen EVO Besitzer sein


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Da zeigt jemand sein ganzes Können auf dem neuen EVO!


Sieht eher nach dem Alva aus.....nicht nach dem Evo.


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach dem Alva aus.....nicht nach dem Evo.



am Anfang vom Video ist Ralle mit dem EVO unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2015)

Es ist das EVO. Gerade der Manual in der Mitte und am Ende des Clips ist doch wirklich sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## The Bug (18. Februar 2015)

Pedale sind da jetzt brauche ich nur noch für den ersten Ride wetter wie am Montag!
Dann ist das perfekt.
Geiles Video so werde ich wohl nicht mehr fahren lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> den Trial bin ich genau vor einem Jahr gefahren, Hammer Trail da muss ich unbedingt wieder hin vielleicht sollten wir da mal das Bionicon Treffen machen



Das wärs!!!

Bissel weit, aber das Evo ist ja voll tourentauglich


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Hier noch mal für die, die es überlesen/vergessen haben. Es geht nicht unbedingt nur nach Bestellnr.
> 
> Macht für mich bei den Arbeitsabläufen auch Sinn.


Logo. Entweder "gerecht" nach Auftragsnummer und schön warten, da sich durcheinandergewürfelte Ausführungen halt langsamer montieren oder optimierte Montage (wenn das bei den vielen Wünschen möglich ist ) und dafür flottere Auslieferung. Natürlich bin ich entschieden dafür, dass die Ausführung "best bike ever" als erste fertig wird. Deswegen habe ich es doch bestellt.

Übrigens:
Meine Frau fragte mich gestern abend überraschend, was denn an dem neuen Bike so toll ist, dass ich so große Augen bekommen hatte. Und bitte verständlich und nicht so mit technischem Krams solle ich das erklären.

Da habe ich erst einmal zu drucksen angefangen.
Könnt ihr mir da *Erfahrung*s- und Formulierungshilfen geben? Gern auch emotional aufgeladen. Das ist ja nichts technisches sondern sehr verständlich.

Ach ja, sie liest hier mit. Strengt euch bitte an!


----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Meine Frau fragte mich gestern abend überraschend, was denn an dem neuen Bike so toll ist, dass ich so große Augen bekommen hatte. Und bitte verständlich und nicht so mit technischem Krams solle ich das erklären.
> 
> Da habe ich erst einmal zu drucksen angefangen.
> ...



Ich hab gerad fast am Boden gelegen. Rat mal was mich meine Frau gestern gefragt hat? 
Und technische Formulierung machen bei ihr auch keinen Sinn.
Bei mir einfach meine echte Motivation - Für schwierigere Strecken geeignet. Wendiger. Mehr Federweg. - Und gut iss.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

Forumsuser werden nicht bevorzugt behandelt. Jeder konnte subscriben, nicht nur Forumsuser. 
Wir arbeiten bestmöglich nach dem Eingang der Bestellung ab. 
Die erste Lieferung Rahmen waren 50 Stück letzte Woche, die allerdings nur grob und bestmöglich nach den 50 ersten Vorbestellern in Farbe, Größe und Federweg geliefert wurden. 
Warum nur 50 Stück? Weil wir nicht an einem Tag 300 Stück brauchen und wir gleichzeitig für die restlichen Rahmen reagieren können, falls uns bei der Endmontage noch etwas auffällt und nachgearbeitet werden muss. 
Bezahlt wird auch erst nach Versand der Ware. 
Die nächsten 100 Stück sind jetzt gerade im Flieger und kommen wohl am Freitag an. Die restlichen der ersten Charge kommen dann in der ersten Märzwoche.
Ich kann aber zu unserem Rahmenhersteller nicht sagen, wir brauchen für die ersten 50 Stück exakt 3x S rot, 6x S grau, 13x M rot, 17x M grau , ... 
Das macht die Leute in der Frbarik nur verrückt und bringt alles durcheinander.
Deswegen wurden bei den ersten 50 Stück grob nach den ersten 50 Bestellungen geschaut und immer gleiche Anzahl rot und grau abgerufen, da wir auch insgesamt gleiche Anzahl rot und grau bestellt haben. Das Farbenverhältnis ist nämlich bei den Vorbestellern ziemlich 50/50.
Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber es haben ja immer mal wieder auch Leute storniert. Der letzte erst diese Woche. So kann z.B. ein XL Kunde von ganz hinten ganz nach vorne gerückt sein, weil genau diese Farbe in dieser Größe eben abgesprungen ist und sie relativ selten ist, aber mit der ersten Lieferung schon abgerufen wurde.

Übrigens haben die Auftragsbestätigungsnummern auch nur bedingt mit dem Bestelleingang zu tun. Auftragsbestätigungen werden bei uns manuell erstellt. Die Auftragsbestätigungsnummern werden aber vom System automatisch fortlaufend vergeben. Allerdings haben wir die Aufträge nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs erstellt sondern "Schwungweise". 
Für den tatsächlichen Bestelleingang führen wir eine eigene Liste, die nach Zeit und Tag erfasst, wann genau der Kunde bestellt.  

Also macht euch nicht zu viele Gedanken und zerbrecht euch euren Kopf, wann ihr dran seid. 
Ihr werdet schon noch alle innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Wochen von uns hören, dass euer EVO in den nächsten Tagen fertig wird.

Die ersten EVOs sind übrigens schon rausgegangen. Es sind also nicht nur Forumsuser schnell gewesen beim Bestellen, wenn sich hier keiner rührt.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die ersten EVOs sind übrigens schon rausgegangen....., wenn sich hier keiner rührt.



Eventuell ist auch die Paketdienst nicht so schnell und die Leute wollen hier nicht unnötig Panik verursachen? 

Wozu die ersten Versandmitteilungen führen, haben wir ja gerade gesehen. 

Warten wir mal, bis der erste den neuen Thread "Edison EVO - Unpacking, Mounting, First Ride" aufmacht.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

Ich freu mich übrigens schon auf die ersten Bilder im Forum.

Schön hier posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-enduro-allmountain-bikes-teil-3.490142/
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-enduros.736203/page-18
und natürlich auch bei uns im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-118#post-12703267


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

Da läßt sich G.T. sicher nicht lumpen


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da läßt sich G.T. sicher nicht lumpen


meins kommt erst morgen


----------



## The Bug (18. Februar 2015)

Kein Problem dafür nehme ich mir auch Zeit vom auspacken bis fertig und die erste Tour werde ich in Fotos umsetzten...
Und Posten!
Darfs auch was auf Facebook sein?...


----------



## sPiediNet (18. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir da *Erfahrung*s- und Formulierungshilfen geben? Gern auch emotional aufgeladen. Das ist ja nichts technisches sondern sehr verständlich.
> Ach ja, sie liest hier mit. Strengt euch bitte an!



Hallo Frau Oldie-Paul,
was gibt es da zu sagen, ...ER braucht das neue Bike, es unterstreicht seine Identität, verleiht ihm Rückgrat, Männlichkeit und Stärke.
Er hat "rot" gewählt, mit dem Gedanken auch "seiner Dame" damit zu schmeicheln. Ich hoffe nur, er musste für das Bike nichts versprechen, wofür er sich später selber in den Ar.... treten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (18. Februar 2015)

also, mein Weib hab ich damit überzeugt, dass ich mich mit jedem anderen Bike um Kopf und Kragen fahren würde. nur das Evo kann mit meinem Fahrstil fertig werden ;-)


----------



## pndrev (18. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Meine Frau fragte mich gestern abend überraschend, was denn an dem neuen Bike so toll ist, dass ich so große Augen bekommen hatte. Und bitte verständlich und nicht so mit technischem Krams solle ich das erklären.
> 
> Da habe ich erst einmal zu drucksen angefangen.
> ...



Lass sie einfach mal meine Freundin fragen, wieso das erste Fully so ein gewaltiger Unterschied zum Hardtail ist. Der Unterschied ist beim Alva zum Evo natürlich nicht so groß, aber kommt gemessen an den relativen Fahrfertigkeiten auf das Gleiche raus.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Februar 2015)

Mehr Federweg ist gleich mehr Sicherheit, die bessere Dämpfung macht das Abfahren sicherer, an Stufen taucht die Gabel nicht mehr so tief ein, d.h. sicherer, die flachere Geometrie ist gleich mehr Sicherheit, verstellbare Sattelstütze mit extra viel Hub bringt mehr Sicherheit. Breiterer Lenker erhöht die Sicherheit durch mehr Kontrolle. 1x11 erhöht die Sicherheit, da keine Kettenklemmer mehr während der Fahrt. Das Bioniconsystem der neuesten Generation erhöht durch die Niveauregelung bergab die Sicherheit, bergauf wird man nicht mehr so von den schnellen Freunden abgehängt und ist nicht mehr so frustriert ;-), mehr Federweg ist gut für den kaputten Rücken und und und...

Sicherheit ist, glaube ich, das non plus ultra Argument für die Frau


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2015)

Genau: zuviel Frust durch ständiges Hinterherfahren wirkt sich natürlich auch äußerst schlecht auf die Beziehung aus. Und schon habt ihr DAS
Totschlagargument.
Und außerdem sind beim Evo die Reifen so angebracht, daß sie bis zum Boden reichen. Aber behaltet das für Euch, es würde zu endlosen technischen Diskussionen führen, bei denen ihr nur verlieren könnt!

A propos: Bin auch mal gespannt, was die Erstfahrer/-besitzer der G2S zu selbiger dann so sagen!


----------



## Sackmann (18. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Darfs auch was auf Facebook sein?...



Überall posten! Hauptsache viel und jeder!

Übrigens:
Das Handbuch ist noch nicht fertig, wird aber asap auf die Homepage zum Download gestellt. Vor allem die Drucktabellen zum Gabeleinstellen und sonstige nützliche Hinweise werden wohl zuerst kommen.

Ich bin einfach nicht dazugekommen, das rechtzeitig fertig zu bekommen. My bad.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## The Bug (18. Februar 2015)

Macht nichts ich will Sonntag biken ich rufe an wenn ich nicht klar komme.
Oder sind die bis dahin drin?
Sonst Stelle ich einfach mal die Frage in die Runde...


----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Macht nichts ich will Sonntag biken ich rufe an wenn ich nicht klar komme.
> Oder sind die bis dahin drin?
> Sonst Stelle ich einfach mal die Frage in die Runde...



Gibt noch den Thread zur G2s, das steht auch schon ne Menge auf den ersten 4 - 5 Seiten, den Rest kann man sich sparen, da gab es eine "kleine" Metadiskussion.


----------



## ABBiker (18. Februar 2015)

Irgendwann wurde hier mal eine grobe Orientierungshilfe gepostet:

Für die Gabel: Druck in beiden Positivkammern = Fahrergewicht komplett (inklusive Ausrüstung) / 10 in bar
Für den Dämpfer: Luftdruck: ca. 11 bar bei 83 kg Nacktgewicht; Dämpfung: Die Druckstufeneinstellungen sind anders als bei anderen Magura Dämpfern eher weich für Trailperformance. Die 3 Stellungen heißen zwar "open, firm, lockout", doch verwendet Bionicon drei  Druckstufeneinstellungen ohne lockout.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Sicherheit ist, glaube ich, das non plus ultra Argument für die Frau


Klar, aber ..."viel *Spaß* und komm gesund wieder", ist auch nicht so schlecht. Denn wenn ich die Sicherheitskarte voll ziehe, starte ich damit eine ganz einfache Argumentationskette: "Dann ist es doch eigentlich auf der Rolle am sichersten oder? Die könntest du dann auf die Veranda stellen. Bist du auch an der frischen Luft. Da brauchst du doch eigentlich keine Federung, die Rolle ist doch schön rund oder? Nimm doch das alte Bike von unserem Sohn. Das ist nicht nur rot sondern sogar pink! Da bist du voll dabei. Und ovale Kettenblätter hat das auch, sogar drei Stück. Wozu hast du eigentlich den B-Ring bestellt? Du hast doch alles!"

Nein, nein, nein! Eine kleine Verletzung ab und zu, die Pflege erfordert, bringt Krankheitsgewinn auf beiden Seiten. Und natürlich eine Pause auf dem Trail.     Deswegen muss ich klug handeln. Lohnt es sich, den Schmerz zuzugeben und eine liebevolle Pflege zu genießen mit allerdings zähen Verhandlungen, wann es wieder auf den Trail geht? Oder ist es besser, den Mund zu halten und die Körpersprache zu kontrollieren, dass sie keine Spur von Schmerz oder Bewegungseinschränkung verrät? Auf dem Trail gibt das eine gute Ausrede, warum etwas nicht so gut läuft wie sonst - aber biken!

Die Sicherheitskarte ist gut. Aber sie bringt nicht den entscheidenden Stich.
Irgendetwas muss doch dieses vermaledeite Bike ultimativ am besten bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2015)

Passt am besten zu deinen neuen Schuhen! Wär das nicht eine frauenkompatible Begründung?
btw. "beiderseitiger Krankheitsgewinn". Das muss ich mir merken, das ist schön


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Februar 2015)

Sicherheitsblabla, Schuhe, Fahrspass, ... vergiss es!
Sag Ihr einfach:
"Ein orangegelber Porsche wäre teurer gewesen!" 
oder nun ernsthafter gemeint:
"Du musstest es einfach kaufen, es lies Dich nicht mehr los, bereitete Dir schlaflose Nächte, was auf Dauer sehr ungesund ist, da hilft nur eins: Radeln mit dem neuen Evo, das ist gesund!"

Wieso müsst Ihr Euch eigentlich für den Kauf eines Fahrrades rechtfertigen?
Eure Partner kennen Euch doch  
Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde: "Das neue Bionicon Evo gibt es jetzt auch in raw... räusper..."
Käme gleich die Frage:
"Und? Schon bestellt?"


----------



## bolg (19. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mal behaupten, eure Frauen haben euch längst durchschaut und lassen euch bewußt darüber im unklaren! Das übt einen subtilen Druck auf euch aus, der ein schlechtes Gewissen initiiert und euch seltsame Argumentationslinien konstruieren lässt. Frau guckt sich das an, amüsiert sich königlich und schwups, irgendwann in einem Moment, wo die Deckung unten ist, das alles entscheidende Totschlagargument postwendend nutzbringend gegen euch platziert.


----------



## JvS-105 (19. Februar 2015)

.. längst durchschaut .. klingt bedrohlich, ist aber wohl so.
nun denn: trotzdem "durfte" ich ein Evo bestellen *hihi*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> oder nun ernsthafter gemeint:
> "Du musstest es einfach kaufen, es lies Dich nicht mehr los, bereitete Dir schlaflose Nächte, was auf Dauer sehr ungesund ist, da hilft nur eins: Radeln mit dem neuen Evo, das ist gesund!"


Diesen Anblick muss ich beim Lesen der vielen Posts abgegeben haben. Denn irgendwann kam die Bemerkung: "Die schwärmen alle so von dem neuen Bionicon. Und es ist wirklich sehr günstig zu haben. Wolltest du dir das auch bestellen?"
Schweigen. Das ist ein ganz heikler Punkt. Eine Aussage = vier Botschaften! Welche ist die dominante?
"Hmm, naja, ist schon irgendwie gut."
Zeit zum Denken gewinnen.


bolg schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, eure Frauen haben euch längst durchschaut und lassen euch bewußt darüber im unklaren! Das übt einen subtilen Druck auf euch aus, der ein schlechtes Gewissen initiiert und euch seltsame Argumentationslinien konstruieren lässt.


Nach zwei Tagen subtilen Druckes immer noch keine Argumentationslinie zur Hand. Mist!
"Hast du das Rad eigentlich schon bestellt?"
Ich musste meinen Unterkiefer per Hand wieder hochklappen. War das Ausdruck einer ungewöhnlich positiv bikelike gefärbten Stimmung oder eine gottesanbeterische Fangfrage?
"Ich überlege mir das gerade noch etwas gründlicher."

Pause

"Wäre es nicht vernünftig, ein Ersatzbike zu haben, falls das andere defekt ist und du mit dem Hund losziehen willst?"
Der Hund! Das ist das ultimative Argument. Wir sind Streuner. Jeden Tag ziehen wir los.
Seinetwegen habe ich mir überhaupt einmal ein Mountainbike zugelegt.
"Ja schon. Die Reparaturen am Ghost kosten ja bald mehr als ein neues Bike. Und das Alva braucht auch schon etliche Male technische Pflege. Ich glaube, ich werde es bestellen. Ist wohl vorausschauend vernünftig so."

Noch zwei Tage Wartezeit, ob irgend ein Nachschlag kommt.
Kam nicht.
Bike bestellt.
Sie hat es so gewollt   und ich soll es nun begründen! 

Gut einen Kompromiss musste ich eingehen.
Die roten Schuhe gingen zurück.
Ich habe sie sowieso nur für das Foto gebraucht.


----------



## souldriver (19. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wieso müsst Ihr Euch eigentlich für den Kauf eines Fahrrades rechtfertigen?


Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Meine meint immer nur: "Ist ja dein Geld."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (19. Februar 2015)

Mein Geld, aber ihr Keller ;-)


----------



## ex2smoker (19. Februar 2015)

Hab gestern eine mail von DHL bekommen, dass ein Packet von Bionicon in meine Richtung unterwegs ist, ich schätze jetzt wird es ernst... bzw wäre es mal an der Zeit sich Pedale zu besorgen haha


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2015)

Leite es an mich weiter 
Habe Pedale ohne Ende rumliegen


----------



## ex2smoker (19. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Leite es an mich weiter
> Habe Pedale ohne Ende rumliegen



Hehe, wäre es dann nicht einfacher/wirtschaftlicher/effizienter du würdest mir einfach ein Paar deiner Pedale zukommen lassen


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2015)

ex2smoker schrieb:


> Hehe, wäre es dann nicht einfacher/wirtschaftlicher/effizienter du würdest mir einfach ein Paar deiner Pedale zukommen lassen


Nene, das würd schon passen


----------



## The Bug (19. Februar 2015)

DHL kommt garnicht aus dem Quark oder sie haben Probleme mit ihrer App, es hat sich seit gestern um  15 Uhr nichts mehr am Status geändert, hätte erwartet das es heute schon so Richtung ziel Paketzentrum geht.
Ich weiß Luxsusproblem...
Bin mal gespannt ob die es bis Morgen schaffen sonst muss ich hier am Samstag in der Praxis warten....


----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß was bei mir zu Hause steht!!!


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich weiß was bei mir zu Hause steht!!!


...mach frei heute Nachmittag und tue, was du tun musst


----------



## The Bug (19. Februar 2015)

Genau mach frei stell es ein und dann ab auf die trails...
Ich habe mich optimistisch wie ich bin für Sonntag zum Biken verabredet mein Kollege hat sich das Streiv gehollt und es ist seit drei Wochen da und er hast noch nichtgefahren....
Mal schauen wie das im Vergleich so ist mit dem EVO nicht das er die 2000€ die er mehr ausgegeben hat bereut...


----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

Geht schlecht, bin auf ner Schulung. Aber "Ist da" reicht mir schon zur aktuellen Befriedigung.


Ich war schon froh managen zu können, dass das Paket überhaupt angenommen wurde.
Wußte nämlich wann der Bote ursprünglich kommt und hab dann ein Zettelchen geschrieben, dass er später noch mal wiederkommt und ein Trinkgeld versprochen - hat funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> und dann ab auf die trails...



Das wird leider nix direkt - erst noch ein paar Schrauberarbeiten.


----------



## The Bug (19. Februar 2015)

War es bei dir auch mit DHL unterwegs und wann hast du die Sendungsnummer bekommen auch am Dienstag?


----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> War es bei dir auch mit DHL unterwegs und wann hast du die Sendungsnummer bekommen auch am Dienstag?



Yup - wurde aber von DHL selbst direkt für Donnerstag angekündigt.


----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

Und hier geht es weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/edison-evo-unpacking-mounting-first-ride-erfahrungen.744592/


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und die Anderen? Da müßten doch noch mehr Evos an der Tür geklingelt haben?
> Was ist denn mit GüntherPunkt und sin Fru? Und Damage wartet auch noch?
> Gefühlt hattet Ihr doch bestellt bevor das Evo auch nur konstruiert war


Ach das wird schon noch kommen....Spätgeburt (gibt's das überhaupt  ) 
Vielleicht steh ich nicht auf der Order-List sondern auf der Ignore-List  

Heut wird jedenfalls erstmal wieder das Supershuttle zur Sau gemacht....so, wie es sich gehört!
Bin immer noch richtig happy damit  .

Habe vor ein paar Tagen den Direct-Mount-Vorbau nachgerüstet. Mal nur testweise.
Paßt aber super, doch steifer als vorher, also 'noch' besser 
Warum hab ich eigentlich das Evo bestellt????


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Warum hab ich eigentlich das Evo bestellt????


Jetzt noch Steckachsen und ein G2s Kit und Dein Supershuttle wird Dir treu bleiben


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Steckachsen und ein G2s Kit und Dein Supershuttle wird Dir treu bleiben



Tja, Steckachse vorne mit 20mm hab ich ja schon, hinten 10mm Schraubachse (paßt auch).
Da mein Casting schon sehr viele KM Laufleistung hat, läuft es sehr geschmeidig (Stichwort Spielpassung   ).
Wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen sollte, rüste ich das natürlich nach.
Oder krieg ich vielleicht eins als Werbegeschenk?


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

Tja der DHL Paketmensch ist heute wieder ohne mein Karton vorbeigefahren.... Da er öfter was vorbei bringt habe ich ihn gefragt wie das ist mit dem Paket ist und wie die Chance ist dass es morgen kommt. Er Sagte so wie der Status aussieht ist da was Schief gegangen... Ich sollte nicht erwarten dass es morgen ankommt.
Was ein Mist ich wollte es am Sonnteg im bergischen Land artgerecht bewegen...


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Tja der DHL Paketmensch ist heute wieder ohne mein Karton vorbeigefahren.... Da er öfter was vorbei bringt habe ich ihn gefragt wie das ist mit dem Paket ist und wie die Chance ist dass es morgen kommt. Er Sagte so wie der Status aussieht ist da was Schief gegangen... Ich sollte nicht erwarten dass es morgen ankommt.
> Was ein Mist ich wollte es am Sonnteg im bergischen Land artgerecht bewegen...



So was Doofes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

So Penner echt. Normalerweise passiert sowas aber nur bei mir!


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Februar 2015)

Meins sollte heute versendet werden.... aber bis jetzt noch keine Sendungsnummer bekommen
Alle Teile sind bereit ...wir warten


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

So es gibt Bewegung gerade ne Mail von DHL bekommen! Morgen ist voraussichtlich Lieferung also schön in die Praxis fahren und warten...
Hoffentlich klappts....
Hoffnung keimt wieder auf


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> So es gibt Bewegung gerade ne Mail von DHL bekommen! Morgen ist voraussichtlich Lieferung also schön in die Praxis fahren und warten...
> Hoffentlich klappts....
> Hoffnung keimt wieder auf



Die Lieferankündigungen per Mail halten die normalerweise auch ein - sofern jemand anzutreffen ist.

Dank schon mal


----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2015)

zuerst muss ich euch (Bionicon) loben, ihr habt da ein tolles Bike auf die Räder gestellt.
Mich würde Intressieren was die 27,5" in Rahmen gr. M so wiegen.
Danke


----------



## ABBiker (21. Februar 2015)

Hier hat Sacki das Gewicht des L Ramens angegeben. Wie weit der M Rahmen abweicht kann dir sicher nur Sacki beantworten, aber deutlich mehr als 100g Differenz würden mich wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2015)

Danke.
Ein 26" mit Singlecrown Gabel gibt es wohl nicht, wie ich der Spec Liste entnehme.
Auf der Hp ist die Specliste ziemlich klein


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Unter 3280g inklusive Lack, allen Dämpferbolzen und natürlich inklusive Hinterradachse und allen schraubbaren Kabelführungen (8 Stück, Stahlschrauben)
Ein 26er mit Singlecrown gibt es offiziell nicht. Man kann aber eine 27.5er Metric auch so mit 26" fahren. Unterschied zwischen den beiden Versionen ist nur die Gabelkrone:  Ergebnis: 5mm mehr EBL und 4mm mehr offset als bei 26". Das ist alles. Das Unterteil und das Innenleben ist gleich.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Was meinst du, wenn du sagst, dass die Specliste auf der HP ziemlich klein ist?
Ich steh glaub ich grad auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2015)

Hei, Sacki mit klein meine ich, wenn ich auf die Specliste klicke wird sie zwar größer, aber lesbar ist sie auf dem Display immer noch nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann die bei mir zoomen. Kann das jemand anderes mal probieren mit dem Fon?
http://evo.bionicon.com/specliste-edison-evo/


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich kann die bei mir zoomen. Kann das jemand anderes mal probieren mit dem Fon?
> http://evo.bionicon.com/specliste-edison-evo/


funzt, kein Problem


----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2015)

Oke auf dem Täblät funzt es, aufm Notebook nicht. 
Alles gut, Danke.


----------



## steffpro (21. Februar 2015)

Nöö, alles super lesbar.
Anklicken und dann reinzoomen. Gerade nochmal mit dem Handy gecheckt.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2015)

jep, funzt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Februar 2015)

War nix Fon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Komisch, dass es auf dem Notebook nicht geht. 
Danke für's Testen, Jungs.


----------



## mzonq (21. Februar 2015)

Bei smartphone öffnet sich nach click ein kleines Fenster -ähnlich dem Bikemarkt - zu lesen ist da nix. Aber mit reinzoomen funzt das. Leider sind dann halt die Überschriften weg, also außerhalb des Bildschirmes. Aber lesen kann man das alles.


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Komisch, dass es auf dem Notebook nicht geht.


Entwarnung, geht auch auf dem Notebook.
Wie sohäufig sitzt das problem vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein 26er mit Singlecrown gibt es offiziell nicht. Man kann aber eine 27.5er Metric auch so mit 26" fahren. Unterschied zwischen den beiden Versionen ist nur die Gabelkrone:  Ergebnis: 5mm mehr EBL und 4mm mehr offset als bei 26". Das ist alles. Das Unterteil und das Innenleben ist gleich.


Wie würde sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken? (bei einem 26" Rahmen)


----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wie würde sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken? (bei einem 26" Rahmen)


Ich verstehe nicht, was das Problem an der 26" DC Gabel ist.
Grad die 160mm Version ist echt ein geiles Gerät, das auch nicht schlechter, schwerer oder sonstwas als die Konkurenz ist. 
Zeig mal eine Gabel, die man ohne Demontage abschmieren kann und wo auch ein "großer Service" ohne Hammer und Sauerei geht.

Wenn es um die Optik geht: glaub mir, man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Nun ja, wie sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt, das muss man eben ausprobieren.
Es wird nicht "schlechter", oder "besser" fahren deswegen.

Jede Gabel von jedem Hersteller hat eine spezifische Einbauhöhe und auch ein eigenes Offset.
Somit müsste jedes Bike, das vom Hersteller mit einer Fox, oder je nach Ausstattung RockShox oder Bos sich trotz gleichem Federweg anders fahren. Das tut es natürlich auch in einem gewissen kleinen Bereich, aber die Unterschiede sind wirklich sehr gering.
Theoretisch, müsste außerdem (so wie wir es machen) jeder Bikerhersteller seine Geometrietabellen für die einzelnen Bikes auch den verwendeten Gabelmodellen anpassen, tun sie aber in der Regel nicht. Sobald eine andere Gabel in ein und dem gleichen Rahmen verbaut wird, kann es sein, dass die Geometrie minimal anders ist.
Das Canyon Strive (mein Lieblingsbeispiel für viele Sachen) z.B. gibt es mit Fox 36 (EBL 549,1mm, Rake/Offset 44mm). Aber es gibt das Bike auch mit Rock Shox Pike (EBL 552, Rake/Offset 42mm).
Ich schätze das macht bei dem Bike knapp 3-4 mm Radstand und irgendwas gegen 0,1-0,2° Lenkwinkel aus. Für viele sind das ja Welten und sie würde für einen 0,2° flacheren Lenkwinkel sterbe...
Bei kleineren Größen macht sich solch ein EBL Unterschied z.B. auch tendenziell noch größer bemerkbar.
Anyway: Das Strive hat mit jeder der beiden Gabeln ein andere Geometrie. Radstand, Reach, Oberrohrlänge, Tretlagerhöhe, Stack, das alles sind Werte die dadurch beeinflusst werden. Die Geometrietabellen auf der Hompeage unterscheiden sich aber nicht. Bei welcher Gabel gilt also diese Geometrie und wieso wird nur eine Geometrie angegeben?
Und ich sag´s dir ganz ehrlich: Es ist egal. weil es prinzipiell keine echte Rolle spielt, denn der Unterschied ist wirklich sehr gering. Deswegen ist das schon so in Ordnung, wenn man´s da nicht so genau nimmt. Aber "Geometrie-Nazis" ist sowas schon wichtig. 
Dazu kommen Toleranzen bei dem Federgabel EBLs und dann kommt noch der Luftdruck in der Federgabel hinzu.
Bei der 34er Fox aus 2013 z.B. (oder ´14, ich weiß es nicht mehr) schwankten die Einbaulängen (und damit auch die Federwege) um 15-20mm, zwischen nem 50kg Fahrer und nem 80-90kg Fahrer. Gemessen letztes Jahr im Februar bei Fox im Hauptquartier in Morgan Hill.  
Ein Mädel mit 50-60 kg wird damit also niemals die vollen 160mm zur Verfügung haben, weil sie den Druck nicht fährt, den die Gabel braucht, um den vollen Federweg generieren zu können.

Was ich sagen will: Der Unterschied (bei 26" und 27,5") von 5mm Einbaulänge und 4mm Offset, über den wir hier sprechen ist kleiner, als mitunter die Streuung zwischen den einzelnen Federgabelherstellern, und man kann weder sagen dass es besser oder schlechter wird.

Dennoch bin ich ein Freund von möglichst ausführlichen Geometrieangaben.
Deswegen steht bei uns auch der Offset und die EBL dabei, damit man (wenn man möchte) nachvollziehen kann, auf welche Einbauteile sich diese Geometriewerte beziehen.

Edit: Habe grade mal rumgespielt im 3D.
Zwischen der Fox und der Pike wären es bei uns ziemlich exakt 0,2° Unterschied im Lenkwinkel. Mit der Pike wäre der Lenkwinkel um ziemlich exakt 0,2° flacher als mit der Fox.


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Erläuterung Sacki


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

Das ist wirklich  krass  wieviel Infos es hier gibt !
Danke Sacki
Übrigens wann ist das nächste Event bei euch am tegernsee?


----------



## sPiediNet (22. Februar 2015)

Schrauber Workshop 14.03.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Schrauber Workshop 14.03.



Super wo steht das? Also offiziell? Wär gerne Dabei! Gibt's noch mehr Einzelheiten?


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Super wo steht das? Also offiziell? Wär gerne Dabei! Gibt's noch mehr Einzelheiten?


http://evo.bionicon.com/news/


----------



## Resibiker (22. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 
Gehen noch mehr EVO's nach Luxemburg oder ist Meins das einzige?


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Bisher weiß ich von keinem weiteren EVO, das nach L geht. 
Ich hätte aber nichts dagegen, wenn da ein paar dazukommen würden. 
Wie geht's mit dem LRS und der Schaltung? 
Ich hätte sie dir ja gerne abgenommen...


----------



## Guemmer (22. Februar 2015)

So jetzt scharre ich auch mit den Hufen äh Beinen. Mein Strive ging heute sozusagen über den Ladentisch.
Sacki wird sich sicher freuen, bald wieder ein "Bekehrter" 
@Sackmann: Gib es da nicht so was wie ne Wechselprämie (Canyon->Bionicon)* 

*spiele natürlich auf die Diskussion in dem anderen Fred an....


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn du das Bike persönlich abholst, dann gibt's ne customized Dämpferabstimmung von meiner Dämpfungskartusche. Oder wahlweise mach ich dir deinen Magura oder X-Fusion Dämpfer besser und zeig dir nen Trick. Geht aber nur bei persönlicher Abholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. Februar 2015)

Gilt der Trick auch rückwirkend für selbstabgeholte Alvas?


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Sorry, der Zug ist abgefahren. Aber sag jetzt nicht, dass ich mich nicht rührend um dich gekümmert hab...


----------



## Guemmer (22. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du das Bike persönlich abholst, dann gibt's ne customized Dämpferabstimmung von meiner Dämpfungskartusche. Oder wahlweise mach ich dir deinen Magura oder X-Fusion Dämpfer besser und zeig dir nen Trick. Geht aber nur bei persönlicher Abholung.



Hört sich interessant an, danke. Leider werde ich es vermutlich arbeitstechnisch bzw. zeittechnisch nicht unterbringen (Bodensee->Tegernsee is a Stückerl zu fahren).
Habe mir aber vorgenommen eines eurer Events zu besuchen, vielleicht ergibt sich dann was.


----------



## Promontorium (22. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, aber ich hab' Dir auch "das Händchen gehalten"!


----------



## Resibiker (22. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie geht's mit dem LRS und der Schaltung?
> Ich hätte sie dir ja gerne abgenommen...


Ich werd erst mal mit dem 28T BlLABS und dem orginal LRS probieren...Wen's dann DA ist


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

... Sendungsnummer von DHL war im Spamordner! Wie versprochen wurde es doch am Freitag versendet


----------



## JvS-105 (23. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du das Bike persönlich abholst, dann gibt's ne customized Dämpferabstimmung von meiner Dämpfungskartusche. Oder wahlweise mach ich dir deinen Magura oder X-Fusion Dämpfer besser und zeig dir nen Trick. Geht aber nur bei persönlicher Abholung.




DAS gefällt mir jetzt seehr ;-)
Guten Morgen - JvS


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Februar 2015)

Dann kommen wir einfach alle zum Schrauberkurs am 14.3. und Sacki zeigt uns dann die Tricks. 
Ich z.B. bin zu blöd die Gabel am Alva für mich passend einzustellen, da bräuchte ich Rat von Bionicon. 
Könnten ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften zum Tegernsee z.B. vom Bodensee aus bilden.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir einfach alle zum Schrauberkurs am 14.3. und Sacki zeigt uns dann die Tricks.
> Ich z.B. bin zu blöd die Gabel am Alva für mich passend einzustellen, da bräuchte ich Rat von Bionicon.
> Könnten ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften zum Tegernsee z.B. vom Bodensee aus bilden.


Bin bereits am Freitag in Bayern und fahre am Sonntag zurück. Leider passt in mein Polo nur ein Bike ...oder nehmt ihr die Ski mit


----------



## Gpunkt (23. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir einfach alle zum Schrauberkurs am 14.3. und Sacki zeigt uns dann die Tricks.
> Ich z.B. bin zu blöd die Gabel am Alva für mich passend einzustellen, da bräuchte ich Rat von Bionicon.
> Könnten ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften zum Tegernsee z.B. vom Bodensee aus bilden.


sehr gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> sehr gute Idee


voll geil ...wer kommt noch?


----------



## JvS-105 (23. Februar 2015)

Sollte das Abholdatum für mein Evo mit dem Schrauberworkshop zusammenfallen, dann wär ich dabei ;-)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

Ich auch, wenn es eine Fahrgemeinschaft von Soest aus gäbe!


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich auch, wenn es eine Fahrgemeinschaft von Soest aus gäbe!



Weiß noch nicht wirklich, obwohl ich es schon Bock hätte. Aber 700km? Habs für die Probefahrt an einem Tag abgerissen. Freitag früh nachmittags los ist auch nicht besonders prickelnd, wegen Wochenendstau. Was denst du?
Komm aus der Ecke von D-Dorf.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

@hulster ...welchen Minion hast du genau drauf und hast du den Tubeless aufgezogen?


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @hulster ...welchen Minion hast du genau drauf und hast du den Tubeless aufgezogen?



Schau mal im anderen Thread, da hab ich was zu Hope und tubeless geschrieben.
Minion ist DHRII 2.3 TLR vorne 3C hinten Dual (Ja die haben die bezeichnungen wieder verändert)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht wirklich, obwohl ich es schon Bock hätte. Aber 700km? Habs für die Probefahrt an einem Tag abgerissen. Freitag früh nachmittags los ist auch nicht besonders prickelnd, wegen Wochenendstau. Was denst du?
> Komm aus der Ecke von D-Dorf.


Jaja, stimmt schon, sind auch mal eben 2 Tankfüllungen. Muss noch mal in mich gehen


----------



## Gpunkt (23. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Jaja, stimmt schon, sind auch mal eben 2 Tankfüllungen. Muss noch mal in mich gehen


denkt dran zum Bionicon Treffen müsst ihr auch noch


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> denkt dran zum Bionicon Treffen müsst ihr auch noch


Wär wahrscheinlich auch wichtiger, nicht wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> denkt dran zum Bionicon Treffen müsst ihr auch noch



Da muss ich aber mein EVO erstmal "unverwechelbar" machen. mal sehen was mir einfällt. 

... in meiner Region scheint es unverwechselbar genug....


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wär wahrscheinlich auch wichtiger, nicht wahr?



Kommt drauf an - wenn Sacki mit den Tipps nicht so rausrückt und dann beim Bionicon Treffen nicht da ist....


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber mein EVO erstmal "unverwechelbar" machen. mal sehen was mir einfällt.
> 
> ... in meiner Region scheint es unverwechselbar genug....



Ich habs einfach:
Meins ist immer das dreckige


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach:
> Meins ist immer das dreckige


Auch deins wird die erste Nacht im Wohnzimmer oder neben dem Bett stehen ...da ist nichts Schlimmes dran


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

'Das glaub ich nicht, Tim' 
Und doch: Es ist schlimm! 

Bei Ankunft ist automatisch n halber Tag Urlaub eingetragen


----------



## The Bug (23. Februar 2015)

So es ist endlich da!
Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie ich das auf mein Gewicht einstelle. Am Sonntag vor der Tour hatte ich komplett 105 kg mit allem drum und dran auf der Wage.
Was muss ich jetzt oben reinpumpen und was unten??
Und was hinten ???
habe es jetzt mit 10 bar oben und unten an der gabel und hinten weiss ich leider noch nicht was aber das wird mit dam Sag ca 30% sein oder?
Es ist so geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 'Das glaub ich nicht, Tim'


Endlich auch ein Tim Taylor-Fan


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Gabel auch nach SAG einstellen, wird sich aber bestimmt nach den ersten Ausfahrten ein wenig ändern.
Oben/Unten erstmal gleich ist wohl ein guter Ausgangspunkt. 10 bar könnte passen. Ich hab mit etwas über 90kg ca. 9 bar drin.
Hinten glaube ich 11 oder 12.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

btw. meins soll morgen auch endlich auf die Reise gehen.
Endlich, ich wurde langsam auch etwas ungeduldig. Noch eben ein 32T ovales dabei bestellt.
Kann es sein, dass bisher nur XL-Rahmen rausgehauen wurden?


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Also meiner war "M".
Ich glaub eher, dass die immer nen paar Bikes gleichen Typs hintereinander fertigen.


----------



## The Bug (23. Februar 2015)

N


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> btw. meins soll morgen auch endlich auf die Reise gehen.
> Endlich, ich wurde langsam auch etwas ungeduldig. Noch eben ein 32T ovales dabei bestellt.
> Kann es sein, dass bisher nur XL-Rahmen rausgehauen wurden?



Nein meins ist ein S 180 DA 26


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Endlich auch ein Tim Taylor-Fan


Who is Tim Taylor


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Who is Tim Taylor


Hör mal wer da hämmert? Tim Taylor der Heimwerker-King?
Bildungslücke!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann: Mich würde interessieren, wieviel Räder ihr so ca. am Tag schafft? Sind's 4 Stück (wie meines Wissens nach mal angedacht war)?


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2015)

Nun schickt doch endlich Damage das neue Evo,
damit wir endlich mal Bilder von einem dreckigen Evo in Aktion sehen und nicht nur Wohnzimmereinrichtungen


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nun schickt doch endlich Damage das neue Evo,
> damit wir endlich mal Bilder von einem dreckigen Evo um Aktion sehen und nicht nur Wohnzimmereinrichtungen


   
Wenn sie jetzt noch Bilder posten, wo sie ihr neues Rädchen erst noch putzen, lösche ich sämtliche Abo's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchris87 (24. Februar 2015)

Gestern hab ich endlich den erlösenden Anruf bekommen, mein Bike sollte diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Sackmann: Mich würde interessieren, wieviel Räder ihr so ca. am Tag schafft? Sind's 4 Stück (wie meines Wissens nach mal angedacht war)?[/QUOTE


Wenn nur gebaut wird im Schnitt 7-8 Stück am Tag. Die ersten 50 Stück sind schon raus.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

Boh, wahnsinn! Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Super 
Danke für die Info, interessant


----------



## triple-ooo (24. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte heulen! 
Ich muss die Bestellung meines Evo nun erst mal verschieben, da mein Auto sich am Wochenende zur Unzeit verabschiedet hat und die Reparaturkosten in etwa in die Kategorie des geplanten Evo fallen . Da hatte ich den Finanzminister endlich mit allen Mitteln der Kunst  von der unbedingten notwendigkeit des Evo überzeugt und nun das! Aber wie heißt es so schön: aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben! Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dabei...
Herzliche Grüße,
Armin


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Boh, wahnsinn! Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Super
> Danke für die Info, interessant



Wie kommst du denn auf 4 Stück pro Tag?
Meinst du, ich erzähl euch Stuss, wenn ich sage, wir schaffen 40 Stück pro Woche, wenn´s gut läuft?


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf 4 Stück pro Tag?
> Meinst du, ich erzähl euch Stuss, wenn ich sage, wir schaffen 40 Stück pro Woche, wenn´s gut läuft?



Ich hatte im Hinterkopf, daß du mal was von 4 Stk. / Tag gesagt hattest, kann mich aber auch täuschen...

Wegen meiner Frage neulich zu der Sattelstützen-Länge: Auch hier war doch mal irgendwo im Gespräch, daß eigentlich 'nur' 125mm-Versionen verbaut werden.
Daraufhin rief ich an und bestellte für meins eine 150er (da diese bei mir paßt).

Es sind schon so viele Zahlen in den unzähligen Freds gefallen, da ist es gut möglich, daß ich was durcheinandergebracht habe.

Trotzdem: 40 Stk. / Woche ist ne Ansage!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Hinterkopf, daß du mal was von 4 Stk. / Tag gesagt hattest...
> 
> Trotzdem: 40 Stk. / Woche ist ne Ansage!


Dito, stand irgendwo in diesem Fred, aber keine Zeit und Lust danach zu suchen,
ist ja auch völlig egal, die 40 Stück sind echt eine Ansage!


----------



## slash-sash (24. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn nur gebaut wird im Schnitt 7-8 Stück am Tag. Die ersten 50 Stück sind schon raus.



Geil! Dann überschwemmt doch bitte mal den "Zeigt her eure Enduros" mit nen paar mehr Evos. Ich würde mich schlapp lachen


Sascha


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Februar 2015)

das virale Marketing beginnt zu polarisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

Hier ein Post von der Sattelstützen-Debatte:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei Rahmengröße L auf jeden Fall die lange mit 150mm Verstellung. Bei M sind wir noch am überlegen. S bekommt jedenfalls 125mm.
> Hier unten ist übrigens noch die Legnede zur Geometrie, wie ich sie definiert habe. Falls trotzdem irgendwas unklar, dann einfach fragen:
> Anhang anzeigen 309364


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier ein Post von der Sattelstützen-Debatte:



Das ist ja auch richtig so:
Standard ist: 
150mm bei M, L, und XL
125mm bei S 
Aber man konnte bei der Vorbestellaktion doch ohnehin auswählen, falls man doch die jeweils andere Länge wollte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

Bei M hatte ich jedoch 'Angst', ne 125er zu bekommen 
Und welche Standard ist, steht ja nirgends.
Aber egal. Wie du sagst: Man konnte es ohnehin auswählen


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Geil! Dann überschwemmt doch bitte mal den "Zeigt her eure Enduros" mit nen paar mehr Evos. Ich würde mich schlapp lachen
> 
> 
> Sascha



Ein Evo hat's jedenfalls schon zum FDT geschafft


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Februar 2015)

FDT?


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2015)

Foddo des Tages
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24
Aus diesem Pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (24. Februar 2015)

Foto des Tages oder Fahrad des Tages?


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Foto des Tages oder Fahrad des Tages?


   Fahrrad des Tages, sorry, net bös gemeint, nur lustig 

Ja, Foto des Tages


----------



## The Bug (24. Februar 2015)

Komm das ist doch wirklich lustig oder?


----------



## ABBiker (24. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn nur gebaut wird im Schnitt 7-8 Stück am Tag. Die ersten 50 Stück sind schon raus.


Sauber, das übertrifft meine Erwartungen/ Hoffnungen. Dann darf ich mir ja berechtigte Hoffnungen machen auch bald einen Anruf von euch zu bekommen.
Zum Zeitvertreib gerade das alternative Vorderrad eingespeicht.


----------



## ex2smoker (24. Februar 2015)

So... bitteschön... sogar mit Gatsch! Leider war das Wetter heute schhhhhhh... suboptimal, aber auch wenn ich nach 5min komplett durchnässt war hab ich mir ne kurze Testfahrt nicht nehmen lassen.
Und ja, die pedale... @damage0099 hat mir leider keine zukommen lassen  deswegen musste ich kurzerhand einen anderen Drahtesel kastrieren. Morgen sollten dann die flats kommen...

Erster Eindruck: geil! Vor allem auch geil, dass alles so reibungslos geklappt hat. Alles ist wie bestellt und wie erwartet (incl Sonderwünsche wie Bremsen auskreuzen), und der Zeitplan hat auch funktioniert. Also in diesem sinne ein fettes Dankeschön an die Jungs vom Tergernsee! (Bier habt ihr auch kein schlechtes hab ich kürzlich festgestellt ^^)

Lg


----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

Mach doch bitte als Vollbild. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das graue echt richtig gut und fast besser als das rote..
Also das zweite Bild muss übrigens noch in die beiden Enduro threads... 
Weißt ja, in welche, oder? 
Macht die Kiste wenigstens Spaß?
Und was ist das gelbe für nen Mopped? Ich hoffe, entgegen deinem Namen kein 4-Takter.


----------



## ex2smoker (25. Februar 2015)

So bitte, Vollbild 
Hmm, ich bin nicht sicher... bin nich soo viel im Forum unterwegs, aber ich werds schon finden...
Ja, macht Spaß  Nur leider bremst wie gesagt das Wetter im Moment ein wenig... ich hab leider keinen Neoprenanzug....
Und ich fürchte das ist tatsächlich ein Viertakter ^^ haha, allerdings "nur" ein pitbike. Mein Arbeitsgerät für richtige MX Strecken sieht anders aus


----------



## steffpro (25. Februar 2015)

"gekreuzte" Bremse ist schon ok, aber die Bremsleitung für vorne sieht einfach zu kurz aus. Die hat ja fast einen knick nach dem Abgang.


----------



## ex2smoker (25. Februar 2015)

Das wirkt nur so auf dem Bild, der Bogen/Bauch den die Leitung beschreibt zeigt in dem Bild nämlich genau zu Cam. Von der Seite siehts anders aus


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Und immer noch kein Actionbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Da es sich nur noch um Wochen handeln kann, hab ich gestern mal voll motiviert meine Laufräder tubeless montiert....
Spike Evo 35 in Kombi mit 2.5er Baron macht schon mächtig was her  

....und kann auch mit sehr wenig Luftdruck ordentlich gefahren werden


----------



## slimane- (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und immer noch kein Actionbild



Bitteschön. Leider kann man wenig erkennen, aber besser als die Evo's, die nur die Wohnungen verschönern  

Andy Nelson bei der Dolcenduro 2015 vergangenen Sonntag. Pic by Julien Pixelrallye


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Bitteschön. Leider kann man wenig erkennen, aber besser als die Evo's, die nur die Wohnungen verschönern
> 
> Andy Nelson bei der Dolcenduro 2015 vergangenen Sonntag. Pic by Julien Pixelrallye


Danke, sauber!
Schlecht erkennbar ist immer noch besser als ein Wohnungsbild  
Was für eins ist es genau?


----------



## The Bug (25. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute wisst ihr was richtig weh tut?
Ich habe heute Vormittag frei, das Rad Steht hier, die Sonne scheint ok 1 Grad dafür gibt's Klamotten und ich muss auf dem kleinen süßen Lenni aufpassen....
Das ist wie Riesen Hunger haben und sein lieblingsgericht vor sich zu haben aber es nicht essen dürfen...


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke, sauber!
> Schlecht erkennbar ist immer noch besser als ein Wohnungsbild
> Was für eins ist es genau?


27,5 in Rot


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand sein Bike immer noch nicht hat, hier was zum Zeitvertreib  :


----------



## aufgehts (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Evo 35 in Kombi mit 2.5er Baron macht schon mächtig was her


da brauchts allerdings ordentlich Oberschenkel....


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> da brauchts allerdings ordentlich Oberschenkel....


Ach was....alles nur psychologisch.....dafür sowas von Grip, daß ich jedesmal aufs neue nur baff bin!!
Dicke Oberschenkel hab ich auch net


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dicke Oberschenkel hab ich auch net


dafür Dicke Oberarme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchris87 (25. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 
Wenn ich von 2x10 auf 1x11 umbauen will, braucht ich dann einen neue Nabe oder passt das alles so?


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

@Gpunkt: Scherzkeks! 

Was für ne Nabe hast?
Brauchst wohl nur den 11x - Freilaufkörper.
Viele Naben lassen sich einfach umrüsten.
Gibt's für DT-Swiss und Hope für 50-80 Euro.
Evt. mal hier im Bikemarkt schauen


----------



## bikerchris87 (25. Februar 2015)

@damage0099 
stimmt, theoretisch braucht man ja nur den freilaufkörper wechseln, an das hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Weiß eh noch nicht ob ich das will, ersmal abwarten bis das Bike da ist.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Bei den hier mal angekündigten Naben von DTSwiss gibts sicher einen Umbau-Kit.
Und für Hope Pro Evo sowieso auch.
Somit bist flexibel.....(11-fach kriegst im Bikemarkt eh bald hinterhergeschmissen *duck*)


----------



## sPiediNet (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach was....alles nur psychologisch.....dafür sowas von Grip, daß ich jedesmal aufs neue nur baff bin!!
> Dicke Oberschenkel hab ich auch net


...dafür ein "zwanzgerle" Ritzel
Kommt dies wieder ans EVO baust Du auf 2x um?


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Klar fahr ich 2x.

Wie ich meine 22-36 verfeinere, weiß ich noch nicht.

Das 20er Stambecco ist absolut klasse, bzw. die 'billig-VA-Variante' aus der Bucht aus 1.4034 hält selbst bei mir 1 Jahr!!!

Liebäugelte auch schon mit dem 40er-Ritzel hinten (noch nicht lieferbar bzw. nicht mehr).

Aber mal schauen.

20-34 ist eine sehr gute Kombi.
Da es sich bewährt hat, wird's am ehesten das 20er vorn werden.
Werde die Kurbel anschauen, ob genug Fleisch dran ist, um die Gewindeschnösel abfeilen zu können.
20-36 ist ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (25. Februar 2015)

Alle Naben, die bei uns im EVO verbaut sind, sind kompatibel zu den XD Kassettenkörpern von SRAM für 1x11.
Gibt´s laut  DT Swiss Homepage zum Umrüsten.
Siehe hier:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/E-1900-Spline-27-5


----------



## ABBiker (26. Februar 2015)

Mir wurde von DT mitgeteilt, dass außer dem Freilauf noch die rechte Seite des Achsumrüstkits benötigt wird. Der dünne Bund hat einen anderen Durchmesser bei der Shimanofreilauf-Version. Ich vermute, dass die 11-fach Version auch geht, da der Durchmesser kleiner ist. Dann wäre nur das Lager schlechter vor Dreck geschützt. Umgekehrt dürfte dann nicht gehen.


----------



## jau2000 (27. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich werd erst mal mit dem 28T BlLABS und dem orginal LRS probieren...Wen's dann DA ist


 @Resibiker

Nicht vergessen, ich bin immer noch an Deinem GS2 Kit interessiert!

Ich hoffe, Dein Evo kommt bald


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Resibiker (27. Februar 2015)

@jau2000
Keine Angst du stehst ganz oben auf der G2s Kit liste

Ich warte jeden Tag auf nachricht von Basti... Mail, Anruf, halte sogar ausschau nach Brieftauben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> ..., halte sogar ausschau nach Brieftauben


Oh, da hat sich wohl deine zu mir verflogen.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh, da hat sich wohl deine zu mir verflogen.


Super...! dann wissen wir ja bald wie es beim Oldie-Paul zuhause ausschaut


----------



## triple-ooo (27. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen!
> Ich muss die Bestellung meines Evo nun erst mal verschieben, da mein Auto sich am Wochenende zur Unzeit verabschiedet hat und die Reparaturkosten in etwa in die Kategorie des geplanten Evo fallen . Da hatte ich den Finanzminister endlich mit allen Mitteln der Kunst  von der unbedingten notwendigkeit des Evo überzeugt und nun das! Aber wie heißt es so schön: aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben! Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dabei...
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Armin



Heute konnte ich mein "Bionicon" in Empfang nehmen. Den Taster für die Geometrieverstellung habe ich noch nicht gefunden und die Räder kommen mir irgendwie auch zu viele vor...  **Heul**


----------



## dj_evil (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh, da hat sich wohl deine zu mir verflogen.


 
Dann ist meine ja hoffentlich auch bald da......bin ja eine Nummer vor Dir auf der AB


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2015)

Brieftauben hin oder her, geil wirds erst, wenn der Storch kommt


----------



## dj_evil (27. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Brieftauben hin oder her, geil wirds erst, wenn der Storch kommt


Der kommt und bringt ein Doppelpack (Liefertermin End März)....daher ist jeder Tag wichtig wo das Evo noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit geniesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Februar 2015)

Mein Best Bike Ever ist auch da. Bildertechnisch könnte ich nix Neues bieten, außer dass ich für meine Hope E4 den falschen Adapter habe und daher beim Aufbau stecken geblieben bin, grrrr.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Best Bike Ever ist auch da. Bildertechnisch könnte ich nix Neues bieten, außer dass ich für meine Hope E4 den falschen Adapter habe und daher beim Aufbau stecken geblieben bin, grrrr.


Egal, wir möchten nur Dein Wohnzimmer sehen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Egal, wir möchten nur Dein Wohnzimmer sehen...


Kannste haben


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2015)

Geile Laufräder 
Was für Reifen hast drauf?
Tubeless?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Februar 2015)

DHR und DHF tubeless sind das. Vorne Exo


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2015)

Sitzt der HR nicht recht locker auf der Felge?
Hast die TR?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Februar 2015)

Sie gingen beide recht easy auf die Felge. Dicht bekommen habe ich sie nur mit dem Kompressor meines Vaters (Zweizylinder, 11 bar, 200l Druckbehälter), dann waren sie  fast sofort dicht.
Vorne ist TR, hinten nicht. Machte kaum einen Unterschied außer, dass der vordere insgesamt einere stabilere Karkasse hat


----------



## bikerhiker (28. Februar 2015)

Traraah: Bikerhikers Traum ist daa. Frisch nach dem ersten Einritt

 

Kann man das jetzt auch groß sehen?


----------



## 4mate (28. Februar 2015)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Kann man das jetzt auch groß sehen?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (28. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank @4mate . Also, ich bin hin und weg. Ist das genial, das Radl !


----------



## JvS-105 (4. März 2015)

..gar keine News mehr hier? schade.. :-(


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Tja, ich sitze schon Wochen in (denselben) Radklamotten auf der Haustreppe und warte auf den Postboten


----------



## JvS-105 (4. März 2015)

versucht mal, ins Haus zu gehen. vielleicht hat der Postbote einfach Angst vor Dir? ;-)


----------



## ABBiker (4. März 2015)

Naja, gibt wohl aktuell nichts zu berichten. Ich jedenfalls warte weiter ungeduldig....


----------



## dj_evil (4. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls warte weiter ungeduldig....


 
Ich auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> versucht mal, ins Haus zu gehen. vielleicht hat der Postbote einfach Angst vor Dir? ;-)


Naja, mein 80er Maul-Ring-Schlüssel macht schon was her


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Die Jungs sind fleißig und hauen täglich raus....


----------



## ABBiker (4. März 2015)

Daran zweifle ich gar nicht! Bin schon ganz paranoid und befürchte die Bionicon Email mit den vielen Forums Benachrichtigungen aus versehen gelöscht zu haben.


----------



## Resibiker (4. März 2015)

Ich vetreib mir die Zeit mit Mudguard disign


----------



## sPiediNet (4. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Daran zweifle ich gar nicht! Bin schon ganz paranoid und befürchte die Bionicon Email mit den vielen Forums Benachrichtigungen aus versehen gelöscht zu haben.


Mach besser ein Filter für die Forums Benachrichtigungen im Mail Programm. Und schaue auch im SPAM Ordner  ...da ist nämlich meine freudige Nachricht gelandet


----------



## sPiediNet (4. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich vetreib mir die Zeit mit Mudguard disign


und eine Macrame Verziehrung für den Lenker


----------



## JvS-105 (4. März 2015)

..ich mag endlich mal wieder nach Tegernseehausen fahren, Weisswurst essen *g*


----------



## Helenzo (4. März 2015)

Jungs nicht verzweifeln,
Bei mir hat's heut geklingelt,
Storch kommt


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Helenzo schrieb:


> Jungs nicht verzweifeln,
> Bei mir hat's heut geklingelt,
> Storch kommt



Super 
Wann wurde deins verschickt? Bzw. wann ist's von Bionicon abgeholt worden?


----------



## proschinger (4. März 2015)

Ich habs doch tatsächlich heute in der Arbeit geschafft mich am Zeigefinger zu verletzen... 
Meins darf gerne erst so in 2 Wochen kommen dann dürfte ich wieder fit sein	
Lieber noch bisschen warten als es daheim rumstehen zu haben und nicht richtig fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2015)

Ich vermute einmal, DHL verschickt die Tracking Nr. mit ungelernten Brieftauben nachdem sie die Bikes standesgemäß mit dem Sechsspänner abgeholt haben.


----------



## pndrev (4. März 2015)

Die wissen halt, dass du auf der Alb mit dem Bike eh nicht fahren darfst im Wald. Also sparen sie dir die Ordnungswidrigkeit und das schlechte Gewissen gleich, das is doch mal ein Service!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Die wissen halt, dass du auf der Alb mit dem Bike eh nicht fahren darfst im Wald. Also sparen sie dir die Ordnungswidrigkeit und das schlechte Gewissen gleich, das is doch mal ein Service!


Red nicht. Im christlichen Abendland ist das schlechte Gewissen ein wichtiger Teil des Vergnügens!


----------



## Lanzelott (4. März 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Die wissen halt, dass du auf der Alb mit dem Bike eh nicht fahren darfst im Wald.


Also ich wohne auch auf der Alb - die Brieftauben haben bei mir bereits am vergangenen Freitag ein Paket abgeworfen. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch warten, bis der Schnee geschmolzen ist - fürs Wochenende sieht es ja ganz gut aus


----------



## pndrev (4. März 2015)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Also ich wohne auch auf der Alb - die Brieftauben haben bei mir bereits am vergangenen Freitag ein Paket abgeworfen. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch warten, bis der Schnee geschmolzen ist - fürs Wochenende sieht es ja ganz gut aus



Mir wurscht, solange das Zeug da weg ist, wenn ich nach Ostern wieder unten bin. Muss doch sehen, ob die 10mm mehr Federweg als mein Slayer den Unterschied machen bergab.


----------



## bolg (4. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Red nicht. Im christlichen Abendland ist das schlechte Gewissen ein wichtiger Teil des Vergnügens!


Das war doch mal im Mittelalter und ist schon längst überholt. Ich zitiere Westernhagen: "Ich glaube an die Deutsche Bank denn die zahlt aus in bar!" - das triffts doch heute eher. Abgesehen davon gibt es "Big Brother" und "Dschungeldamp" - wer braucht da noch ein Fegefeuer?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Mir wurscht, solange das Zeug da weg ist, wenn ich nach Ostern wieder unten bin. Muss doch sehen, ob die 10mm mehr Federweg als mein Slayer den Unterschied machen bergab.


Gut, dann kümmere ich mich schon mal um eine schöne Forstautobahnrunde, so eine Art Avus.  






Mehr darüber ist hier nachzulesen.


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Wenn wenigstens irgendwo ein EVO in der Pampa zu sehen wäre


----------



## sPiediNet (4. März 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Mir wurscht, solange das Zeug da weg ist, wenn ich nach Ostern wieder unten bin. Muss doch sehen, ob die 10mm mehr Federweg als mein Slayer den Unterschied machen bergab.


Zumindest bist du den lästigen Pedalrückschlag vom Slayer los ...für mich aber immer noch eines der besseren Rocky Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (4. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Zumindest bist du den lästigen Pedalrückschlag vom Slayer los ...für mich aber immer noch eines der besseren Rocky Mountain



Ich fahr ja das Slayer. Oldie-Paul steigt auf's Evo um und hat damit das erste Mal mehr Federweg als ich. 

Berghoch werd' ich eh wie immer hinterherkeuchen. Da ist das Evo (oder auch das Alva) einfach zu leicht im Vergleich. Aber bergab hatte ich zumindest auf Strecken ohne Spitzkehren auf dem Slayer das "sattere" Fahrgefühl. Bisher. Deswegen bin ich ja gespannt, wie sich das Evo im Vergleich schlägt, auch auf den Blausteiner SWU Trail etc.


----------



## Guemmer (4. März 2015)

Ich habe seit gerade das Telefon geklingelt hat so ein selbstzufriedenes Gefühl, Radl befindet sich in der Endprüfung und geht dann raus
Pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang


----------



## Helenzo (4. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Super
> Wann wurde deins verschickt? Bzw. wann ist's von Bionicon abgeholt worden?


----------



## Helenzo (4. März 2015)

Wird morgen verschickt!
Wurde angerufen
Hat  jetzt wieder leben in die bude gebracht
Werden die Alb rocken


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Aha, ok, danke für die Info


----------



## trekxler (4. März 2015)

Meins ist heut verschickt worden, mal schauen wann´s ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (4. März 2015)

Auch ich habe den erlösenden Anruf bekommen, dass mein Rad fertig ist und nach Dichtigkeitsprüfung in den Versand geht!


----------



## The Bug (4. März 2015)

Ihr werdet es lieben!!!


----------



## echoboi (4. März 2015)

Kann mich nach langem Warten hier einreihen, hab heute auch Bescheid bekommen, dass mein Radl am Freitag fertig ist... *froi*

Hatten unsere Radlbauer heute ja mächtig zu telefonieren 

Wen's interessiert, meine AB ist ca No. *73


----------



## Helenzo (4. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aha, ok, danke für die Info



14.15 Uhr ging bike raus


----------



## dj_evil (4. März 2015)

echoboi schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert, meine AB ist ca No. *73



Hmmm *49 und immer noch Funkstille  hoffentlich ist da nix schief gelaufen....
Dann gibts halt noch ein Tag im Schnee am Wochenende


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Die haben doch ne 'interne' Liste


----------



## Helenzo (4. März 2015)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Hmmm *49 und immer noch Funkstille  hoffentlich ist da nix schief gelaufen....
> Dann gibts halt noch ein Tag im Schnee am Wochenende



War darunter - also kopf hoch
Der Weihnachtsmann kommt
dieses Jahr  früher


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2015)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Hmmm *49 und immer noch Funkstille  hoffentlich ist da nix schief gelaufen....


Ne, ne, alles läuft gut. Es wird schon irgendwo unterwegs sein. Aber das musst du doch nicht unbedingt wissen. Sie wollen dich überraschen.


----------



## dj_evil (4. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sie wollen dich überraschen.


Hab ich heute auch gedacht als mich mein Sohn an der Türe stand und mir unbedingt eine Überraschung zeigen wollte ..... Es war ein Papierflieger


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. März 2015)

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich wieder aktiv gewartet. Mit dem Alva aufs Schulgelände gefahren, um Versetzen, Droppen und so Zeugs zu üben. Ein paar Kids waren da, teils mit Bike, die Kleineren mit einem Roller. Die übten auch. Sie beobachteten mich ein wenig und nach dem Drop eine Vierstufentreppe runter, kamen sie zu mir.
"Dürfen(!) wir mal etwas fragen?"
"Na klar."
"Können Sie auch einen Wheelie?"
"Oh, den gerade nicht, höchsten so fünf bis sechs Meter."
"Können Sie uns das mal zeigen?"
Mist, jetzt muss ich den Offenbarungseid leisten. Na gut, meine fünf Meter kurz vorm Softpoint habe ich hingekriegt. Die Jungs hatten vorher noch ganz schnell ein paar Glasscherben aus dem Weg geräumt.
"Das war nicht gut, aber ich kann euch sagen, was ihr wie machen müsst, damit ihr ihn ganz schnell lernt."
Schaut mich einer der Kleineren mit einem Roller in der Hand von unten ganz groß an:
"Sagen Sie, sind Sie nicht zu alt dafür?"
"Nein, zu alt bin ich, wenn ich dabei tot umfalle."

Da knöpft ihn sich der Älteste vor: "So etwas sagt man nicht. *Das ist respektlos*!"
"Entschuldigung"

Und dann erklärte ich noch, wie man den Wheelie üben sollte. Nach fünf Minuten war der erste schon am Softpoint und total begeistert.

Machnmal sind andere kulturelle Einflüsse durchaus wohltuend.
Mit dem EVO muss ich dann wohl aber noch eine Schippe drauflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (5. März 2015)

Wheelie.. genau. zum Glück war ich beim ersten Wheelie-Versuch mit dem Cube damals ganz allein auf weiter Flur.

Hab mich nämlich 1A auf die Fresse gelegt dabei. Ist halt doch ein Unterschied, ob man einen Wheelie mit 70 PS unterm Allerwertesten zieht oder selber dabei kurbeln muss ;-)

Griass - JvS


----------



## mzonq (5. März 2015)

Das erinnernt mich daran, als ich mit einem Kumpel im Heidelberger Raum - meiner Heimat - unterwegs war. Da gibt es auch viel selbst gebaute Strecken und Sprünge.
Wir waren so unterwegs und sind am kurbeln und stoßen im Wald auf vier, ich schätz mal, 12Jährige. Die sind fleißig am droppen, springen und schanzenfahren.

Wir schauen uns das ne Weile an und mein Kumpel meint zu dem einem:
"Hey Super, wie du das machst, da kann man echt noch was lernen. Gibst Du denn auch Stunden?".
Darauf ich: "Ach komm, dafür sind wir jetzt wirklich zu alt."
Dann sagt der Steppke doch glatt: "Das ist doch kein Problem für Sie*, bei uns fährt einer mit, der ist 29."  

Woraufhin ich meinen Kumpel augenverdrehend angeschaut habe, mich dann umdrehte und den Berg hochgekurbelt bin.

Lustig wars trotzdem...nach ner Weile.

* daran merkt man, dass man alt wird: wenn man im Wald von 12 Jährigen oder in ner Punkbar / Beize gesiezt wird.


----------



## Resibiker (5. März 2015)

SO das Warten nähert sich dem Ende zu DHL hat mein Paket um 14h00 bei Bionicon abgeholt


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Ich glaube, bei DHL sind momentan 99.999999999999999% der Belegschaft krank


----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2015)

Bei uns leider auch. Naja, fast.
Produktionsleiter und Monteur "Schorschi" fällt auf vorerst unbestimmte Zeit aus. Wünscht ihm mal gute Besserung!
Er ist wichtiger Teil des Teams und zu 33% dafür verantwortlich, dass eure Bikes zusammengebaut werden.
Jetzt werden wir alle noch mehr zusammenlangen müssen.
Gute Besserung, Schorschi!


----------



## 4mate (6. März 2015)

Gute Besserung 

 "Schorschi"


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Oh nein, auch das noch!
Wünsche auch eine gute Besserung und rasche Genesung!
In einer kleinen Firma ist es immer doppelt so schlimm, wenn jemand fehlt.
Kenne ich zu gut!

Falls 'er' mein Rädchen aufgebaut hat: Klasse Arbeit geleistet! Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2015)

Sag bloß du hast es endlich?


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast es endlich?



Ja      

Guckst Du im Auspack-Fred 

Und ich muß sagen:

Ihr habt großartige Arbeit geleistet!

Wie hier schon erwähnt, macht es einen sehr soliden und hochwertigen Eindruck!
Es ist sehr durchdacht, viele Kleinigkeiten, die mir richtig gut gefallen.

Allerdings hättet ihr ruhig den DirectMount-Vorbau verbauen können 

Ich muß nochmal sagen: Die Geometrie ist der Hammer. Das Ding läßt sich fahren wie der Teufel!
Bin es ja schon 2 Tage probegefahren, aber ich wurde gestern abend doch wieder aufs Neue überrascht.

Ein richtig geiles Teil!! Macht mächtig Spaß!

Natürlich hab ich zuerst alle Leitungen gekürzt (wie unschwer zu sehen ist  ) und danach noch ne kleine Runde gedreht.
Bei uns war alles gefroren, so konnte ich es nicht mal einsauen.
Heute morgen extra früh raus und noch ne schöne Abfahrt mitgenommen....selbst da blieb es sauber!

Mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich recht: Ich kann sie noch gut 5cm absenken, fast 60mm.
Somit könnte ich, wenn sie lieferbar wäre, die Moveloc 200 verbauen *heul*.

Jetzt teste ich erstmal so.

Zum Hebel der Integra: Ich kann nichts schlechtes dazu sagen, habe 3x nachgestellt um die Zuglänge aufs Minimum zu kürzen, und hatte absolut keine Probleme.

Zur Olive bzw. Bremse kürzen: Olive ist dieselbe wie bei den älteren Modellen, der PIN zum einsetzen ist jedoch anders.
Hatte ich noch die Torx-Ausführung der Code vorrätig, wurde hier ein PIN verwendet, der nur einen Kragen und ein Loch hat.
Kein Torx mehr. Nur eingedrückt.
Der Lochdurchmesser ist auch kleiner wie bei der Torx-Version.
Habe dennoch meinen Torx verbaut, was auch funktionierte und paßt 

Alles in allem: Ein richtig geiles Bike!!
Heut und morgen gehe ich damit ein paar Schlüsselstellen testen....ach was sag ich 'testen', abhaken und lächeln!!!!

Noch etwas: Obwohl ich vorne 2x fahre, klappert es kaum und ist sehr leise.

Zum Glück hab ich mich bereits bei der Probefahrt nach ca. 5 Sekunden für einen Kauf entschieden!

Soviel zum ersten Eindruck.....Bilder folgen dann in der Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2015)

Gute Besserung Schorschi! 




damage0099 schrieb:


> Bin es ja schon 2 Tage probegefahren,


Und noch kein Bild in der Galerie 
Und komm nicht mit Auspackphotos auf denen man nicht mal das Wohnzimmer richtig sieht 
Schäm Dich Damage, Setzen, sechs!


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und noch kein Bild in der Galerie
> Und komm nicht mit Auspackphotos auf denen man nicht mal das Wohnzimmer richtig sieht
> Schäm Dich Damage, Setzen, sechs!



Hahaha, da gebe ich Dir zu 110% recht! Sechs Minus.
Bin gestern noch gefahren, war aber dunkel, und mit Selbstauslöser ging garnix.
Dazu hatten wir -3° und alles war gefroren, somit blieb es sogar sauber .
Aber keine Ausreden!!!
Heut hab ich Foto dabei, es taut, wird dreckig, und somit kommen auch dreckige Bilder


----------



## JvS-105 (6. März 2015)

Gute Besserung, Schorschi!


----------



## Resibiker (6. März 2015)

Gute Besserung, Schorschi!
@Sackmann Steht der DHL Laster noch immer bei euch auf dem Hof?
Status meiner Lieferung seit 18 stunden "Die Sendung wurde abgeholt"


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

@Resibiker: Das kann schon 2 Tage dauern bis es das Start-Zentrum verlassen hat.
Bei mir dauerte es innerhalb D 4 Arbeitstage, Mo Abholung, Do Lieferung.

Vllt. hat der LKW-Fahrer ne Probefahrt gemacht und ist erstmal biken gegangen 

Ich weiß! Ich hab gut lachen


----------



## ABBiker (6. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei uns leider auch. Naja, fast.
> Produktionsleiter und Monteur "Schorschi" fällt auf vorerst unbestimmte Zeit aus. Wünscht ihm mal gute Besserung!
> Er ist wichtiger Teil des Teams und zu 33% dafür verantwortlich, dass eure Bikes zusammengebaut werden.
> Jetzt werden wir alle noch mehr zusammenlangen müssen.
> Gute Besserung, Schorschi!


Oh je, gute Besserung auch von mir! Gesundheitlich seid ihr momentan nicht gerade vom Glück verfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich recht: Ich kann sie noch gut 5cm absenken, fast 60mm.
> Somit könnte ich, wenn sie lieferbar wäre, die Moveloc 200 verbauen *heul*.



Pass auf, die Moveloc  baut höher. Sagtest du nicht, du hast noch ne 170er in der Grabbelkiste? Könnteste doch erstmal ausprobieren.
Das ist ja das schöne an der Moveloc, die kannste notfalls von Hand bedienen. So brauchste das ganze Kabelgedöns doch gar nicht zu montieren, um zu testen.


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Ich hab noch ne Rase Black Mamba in der Rappelkiste 
Die wohl flexibelste Stütze überhaupt.
Moveloc wär ein Kandidat, aber erstens nicht lieferbar und 2. ist da noch der Preis 
Die saubere interne Kabelführung der Integra gefällt mir richtig gut.
Darauf möchte ich nur ungern verzichten....
Heut teste ich ein paar haarige Stellen, so ich idR immer ganz absenke....


----------



## Guemmer (6. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Schorschi!
> @Sackmann Steht der DHL Laster noch immer bei euch auf dem Hof?
> Status meiner Lieferung seit 18 stunden "Die Sendung wurde abgeholt"



Zumindest ist Dein Bike nicht einsam - meins steht daneben 
Aber wer schon mal ein Bike bei einem Versender bestellt hat, kennt das Prozedere.
Bei mir ist auch schon mal ein Bike ne Woche in Koblenz gestanden.

BTW. Auch von mir Genesungswünche an den Schorschi!


----------



## hulster (6. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Rase Black Mamba in der Rappelkiste
> Die wohl flexibelste Stütze überhaupt.
> Moveloc wär ein Kandidat, aber erstens nicht lieferbar und 2. ist da noch der Preis
> Die saubere interne Kabelführung der Integra gefällt mir richtig gut.
> ...



Bezog mich auf deine Aussage von Dienstag:

"Oder, wohl kaum lieferbar, die Moveloc in 170.

(Meine Gruschtelkiste beherbergt aber noch eine  )"


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

ah ok, war auf die Rase bezogen.

Da muß ich jedoch noch die Aufnahme abdrehen, hat 34.9 
Geht aber zum Glück, hab ich schon mal gemacht


----------



## Resibiker (6. März 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich von DHL was anderes gewohnt!
Unser Ersatzteillager liegt ungefär 70km westlich von Bionicon, da dauerts keine 24 stunden und DHL Express lieferung ist in Luxemburg
Dann fahre ich am Wochenende ne Abschiedrunde mit dem alten Edison


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Ich hab auch Schutzfolie für's Unterrohr bestellt, Verdand dauerte ebenfalls 3 Tage.

Aber du hast recht...bin auch anderes gewohnt!


----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2015)

Einfach in ein Motorradgeschäft in Deiner Nähe (Tante Louis in Reutlingen?) gehen und dort die Schutzfolie kaufen 
Mußt sie halt noch zuschneiden.


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)




----------



## 4mate (6. März 2015)

Oder Schreibwarengeschäfte, die führen auch klebende Klarsichtfolien,
oft in verschiedenen Stärken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2015)

Maß D:
Kindshock (150): 241
Movelock (200): 283

Mindesthöhe bei vollem Einschub ins Sattelrohr:
Kindhock: 201
Movelock: 268

Gesamtlänge:
Kindshock: 442
Movelock: 551

Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Problem der Movelock. Das Teil ist einfach riesig lang und passt sicherlich in die wenigsten Rahmen bei passender Sitzhöhe rein.
Ich könnte sie nicht fahren, und hätte sie auch in keinem meiner vorigen Fullies fahren können.
Bei meinem Hardtail mit 400er Sitzrohr würde es gehen...


Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Jetzt, nachdem das Rad zum vermessen nah ist, hast du recht, Sacki:

Mir fehlen lt. Konfigurator genau 10mm....


----------



## Resibiker (11. März 2015)

Ich melde mich jetz offiziel aus dem Wartezimmer ab es ist DA!


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2015)

Ja, es werden immer weniger im Wartezimmer...
Schon auffällig, wie verhältnismäßig ruhig es hier geworden ist.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Umso 'lauter' sollte es in der Galerie werden....!


----------



## dj_evil (11. März 2015)

"Die Sendung hat das Import-Paketzentrum im Zielland verlassen"....jetzt liegts nur noch an DHL .


----------



## proschinger (11. März 2015)

Meins geht morgen raus


----------



## ABBiker (11. März 2015)

Meins ist unterwegs...




ich hoffe DHL beeilt sich. Das Wochenende naht


----------



## markus_1973 (11. März 2015)

Welche AB hatten die letzten künftigen EVO-Besitzer? .... Damit ich weiß wie lang ich ungefähr noch warten muss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (11. März 2015)

Bei mir ist es die 11086. Ich hoffe du bist auch bald an der Reihe.


----------



## luCYnger (11. März 2015)

booaaahhh, kerass !!
da mag ich ja garnicht hochrechnen, 
wie lange es bei mir noch dauern könnte, bei dem Krankenstand


----------



## markus_1973 (12. März 2015)

Dann muss ich wahrscheinlich auch noch ein bisschen warten....... Gut das bei uns eh noch Schnee liegt.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Nochmal, die AB ist nicht wirklich relevant 
Es gibt ne andere / interne Liste.
@ABBiker: Morgen könnts was werden 
Drücke dir die Daumen, daß du am WE damit die Sau machen kannst


----------



## ABBiker (12. März 2015)

DHL scheint schnell zu sein. Sie haben es schon für heute angekündigt.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> DHL scheint schnell zu sein. Sie haben es schon für heute angekündigt.


War bei mir auch so, Status änderte sich dann abends  und wurde wieder für den nächsten Tag angekündigt.
Aber den Tag hielt ich auch noch aus.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (12. März 2015)

Das EVO steht beim Nachbarn. Ich glaube ich muss heute früher Feierabend machen!


----------



## dj_evil (12. März 2015)

Heute ist scheinbar ein grosses Paket mit der Aufschrift Bionicon angekommen 
Muss aber zuerst noch den ebenfalls heute angekommenen Kinderwagen aufbauen


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Heute ist scheinbar ein grosses Paket mit der Aufschrift Bionicon angekommen
> Muss aber zuerst noch den ebenfalls heute angekommenen Kinderwagen aufbauen



Dann lass mal schnell noch die Bionicon Aufdrucke mit "Kinderwagen" überkleben 

.... passt do eh, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> ich muss heute früher Feierabend machen!


So hab ich's auch gemacht


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Danke Damage!
Ich erwähne es auch gerne noch einmal:
Die AB Nummer hat nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Bestelleingang zu tun.
Die Bikes werden deshalb nicht nach der AB-Nummer aufgebaut und versendet.  
Auch müssen wir kurzfristig ab und an einzelne Räder vorziehen oder hinten anstellen, weil die benötigten Komponenten gerade nicht vorbereitet sind.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795282?in=set
Vote for us...


----------



## bolg (12. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795282?in=set
> Vote for us...


 
Gerne - starkes Foto! Wer hats geschossen?


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Beim roten:
> RAL 3024 (rot)
> RAL 1026 (gelb)
> RAL 7012 (grau)
> ...



Welches RAL 3024 ist es denn genau?

Habe 4 zur Auswahl:
- hochglänzend GG:90%
- halbglänzend GG:70%
- seidenglänzend GG:50%
- seidenmatt GG:30%
- matt GG:10%

Hab nen Lackschaden


----------



## Sackmann (15. März 2015)

Das Foto hat Renä gemacht.

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich keine Ahnung, welchen Glanzanteil die Farbe hat. Würde aber auf seidenmatt oder matt tippen.
Was haste denn gemacht? Wenn's ein Steinschlag ist, dann wird's wohl kaum der letzte bleiben...


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2015)

Angelehnt und umgefallen.
Großer Abplatzer an der Strebe Oberrohr-Sattelrohr 
Ok, danke, nehme wohl seidenmatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (15. März 2015)

Der erste Lackschaden ist immer der schlimmste.


----------



## steffpro (15. März 2015)

Erst mit Kampfspuren hat es richtig Charakter.  
Aber mir tat es auch weh, als ich gesehen das die Kette Spuren hinterlassen hat.


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Der erste Lackschaden ist immer der schlimmste.



Von dem her bin ich resistent.
Aber das sieht schon schlimm aus. Voll auf nen spitzen Stein geknallt 
Wie du sagst: Man muß dem Rad (vor allem DEM!!! Rad) ansehen, daß es auch artgerecht bewegt wird!


----------



## stefan1067 (15. März 2015)

Man ärgert sich aber trotzdem.


----------



## Flo8787 (17. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...



Hallo Sackmann 

Wie viele Edisons habt ihr eigentlich mittlerweile fertig?

Ich  bin leider einer der letzten Besteller und brauche zumindest mal ein kleines Update wie lange ich noch warten muss


----------



## Flo8787 (17. März 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> Hallo Sackmann
> 
> Wie viele Edisons habt ihr eigentlich mittlerweile fertig?
> 
> Ich  bin leider einer der letzten Besteller und brauche zumindest mal ein kleines Update wie lange ich noch warten muss



Haha, gerade abgeschickt und dann kam der erlösende Anruf
￼￼￼￼


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)




----------



## proschinger (17. März 2015)

Meins wurde am Donnerstag verschickt und ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## markus_1973 (17. März 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch so weit. Meins geht in Kürze raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starduck91 (18. März 2015)

Ich warte auch noch. Aber wohl nur weil ich dachte es ist egal ob Mitte März oder Mitte April. Aber dann kommt die schwarze!! Gabel


----------



## Resibiker (18. März 2015)

Meins wurde 2x gefahren und wartet jetzt geduldig darauf dass ich aus dem Schieurlaub zurückkomme.


----------



## proschinger (18. März 2015)

Jetz muss ich mich auch mal beschweren: letzte Woche Mittwoch wurde ich von Bionicon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass das Bike jetzt fertig ist und am nächsten Tag raus geht. Es sollte also Samstag oder Montag bei mir ankommen.
Gerade eben bekomme ich eine Email, dass das Bike voraussichtlich heute oder morgen von DHL abgeholt wird!?
Also mir kommts ja auf die paar Tage hin oder her nicht drauf an aber ich schau halt seit ner Woche dass um die Mittagszeit immer jemand daheim ist und jetzt sowas...
Ich weiß ihr seid im Stress und alles aber etwas bessere Absprache wäre in Zukunft nicht schlecht.


----------



## Guemmer (18. März 2015)

proschinger schrieb:


> Jetz muss ich mich auch mal beschweren: letzte Woche Mittwoch wurde ich von Bionicon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass das Bike jetzt fertig ist und am nächsten Tag raus geht. Es sollte also Samstag oder Montag bei mir ankommen.
> Gerade eben bekomme ich eine Email, dass das Bike voraussichtlich heute oder morgen von DHL abgeholt wird!?
> Also mir kommts ja auf die paar Tage hin oder her nicht drauf an aber ich schau halt seit ner Woche dass um die Mittagszeit immer jemand daheim ist und jetzt sowas...
> Ich weiß ihr seid im Stress und alles aber etwas bessere Absprache wäre in Zukunft nicht schlecht.



Nicht böse sein, aber ich kann Dich nicht ganz verstehen 

Also mir wurde von Bastian gesagt, dass wenn das Bike rausgeht ich eine Mail von
DHL bekomme mit Sendungskode. So war es auch....und normal ist doch solang keine Mail kommt, ist das Bike nicht unterwegs. Falls er es
nicht telefonisch erwähnt hat, so sollte es durch Mitlesen in diesem Fred oder von anderen Bestellungen bekannt sein.


----------



## proschinger (18. März 2015)

Mir hat der Herr am Telefon gesagt, dass die Rechnung für den Versand im Paket ist. Von ner Mail war nicht die Rede. Und wenn er sagt dass das Rad am nächsten Tag raus geht dann darf man das doch glauben oder?
Bin ja nicht böse, sollte nur ein Hinweis sein dass es nicht wieder passiert.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Wenn das Paket angemeldet wird, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß es auch da abgeholt wird.
Und wenn es am nächsten Tag nach k.A. 11 oder 1200 fertig wird, wird es ebenfalls nicht mehr abgeholt.
Oder oft nicht mehr abgeholt.
So kenne ich es.
Und daß von Abholung Bionicon bis Anlieferung ca. 4 AT vergehen (ohne Samstag) wurde hier schon oft gepostet.....

=> Ankündigung bis Erhalt ca. 5AT......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proschinger (18. März 2015)

Das einzige was ich hier kritisiere, ist die Ankündigung, dass das Paket Samstag oder Montag bei mir ankommen sollte. Jetzt wird es vermutlich auch Samstag oder Montag, nur eine Woche später


----------



## JvS-105 (18. März 2015)

bleibt das Bike eine Woche länger frisch ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2015)

@ proschinger: Dein Bike wurde bereits abgeholt und ist auf dem weg zu Dir. Sendungsnummer solltest du auch bekommen haben.
Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, was da schief gelaufen ist. 

Sorry dafür...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## luCYnger (20. März 2015)

Halllooooo	Echooooooooo

ist das hier ruhig geworden  !

sitz ich hier nur noch alleine rum ?!?



ich will auch endlich fahn


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

Zwangsläufig muss einer der Letzte sein.......

..... auch du darfst bestimmt bald in den anderen Thread wechseln.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Zwangsläufig muss einer der Letzte sein.......
> 
> ..... auch du darfst bestimmt bald in den anderen Thread wechseln.


Aber besorg dir schon mal ´ne Fettspritze, damit du dort mitreden kannst.


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2015)

Ich poste es auch hier nochmal, weil es an alle Bionis geht:

Jungs, ihr seid alle Spitze! 
Die EVOs sind überall auf den Trails unterwegs und machen anscheinend richtig Spaß.
Gestern wurde wieder ein Schwertreiter mit EVO Foto des Tages.
Heute geht's schon wieder drum...
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1799700?in=potdPool
Auf geht's. Klickt auf den Stern! 
Wir danken Euch!


----------



## Flo8787 (21. März 2015)

Meins ist heute gekommen  

Zur Info, ich bekam Dienstag den Anruf, Am Mittwoch einen zweiten bezüglich nachfrage Leiferadresse (da war das Bike schon fertig verpackt) DHL hat es wohl an dem Tag noch abgeholt und heute Morgen kam es...
(Also DHL kann auch schnell )

Erste Eindruck sehr positiv! Top! (Konnte leider nur zusammenbauen... Zeitmangel  )


----------



## Sackmann (22. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800367?in=set

Ich freu mich schon auf diese Location bei diesem Wetter...

Wo bleibt der Frühling? So langsam wird´s Zeit...

Und vergesst nicht, auch hier mal reinzuschauen:
https://instagram.com/bionicon_bicycles
Für Euch machen wir das ja schließlich.


----------



## triple-ooo (22. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800367?in=set
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf diese Location bei diesem Wetter...
> 
> ...



Tja Sacki, momentan haben wir weiter im Norden halt noch das bessere Bikerwetter. Spätestens in 1-2 Monaten werden wir Dich aber wieder um Dein Bikerevier beneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (23. März 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Tja Sacki, momentan haben wir weiter im Norden halt noch das bessere Bikerwetter. Spätestens in 1-2 Monaten werden wir Dich aber wieder um Dein Bikerevier beneiden.
> Anhang anzeigen 371783


Um dieses Bike-Revier beneide ich dich.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Dieses Bike-Revier ist auch nicht schlecht.... :

Schön zu sehen, was so gehen kann....die 'Stufen'  

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight

Die Stufen bei 1:20 und 1:30


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dieses Bike-Revier ist auch nicht schlecht.... :
> 
> Schön zu sehen, was so gehen kann....die 'Stufen'
> 
> ...



Nöh - dann lieber die Sachen oben. Mag sein das Brannigan mit meinem Evo da runter kommt. Aber ich bin da sowas von meilenweit weg von......


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Der fährt wie Hölle!! Unglaublich! Der Speed....wahnsinn!


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2015)

Da war doch letztens von Dir schon so ein wahnwitziges Video von dem Irren (positiv gemeint) drin! Wobei sich mir da immer gewisse Fragen stellen!


----------



## triple-ooo (23. März 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Um dieses Bike-Revier beneide ich dich.



Das Erste ist in einer Donau-Au, das andere südl. Altmühltal. Dazwischen wohne ich in jeweils 15 Radminuten Entfernung. Ich empfinde das auch als echten Luxus. Was nun noch zum vollendeten Glück fehlt ist das Evo für die Jura-Trails.
Herzliche Grüße, Armin


----------



## luCYnger (23. März 2015)

Yiiiieehaaaa
heute kam endlich der erlösende Anruf 

die letzten Tage und Stunden und Sekunden werden dann nochmal richtig zappelig
bis endlich der Storch das Baby bringt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> die letzten Tage und Stunden und Sekunden werden dann nochmal richtig zappelig bis endlich der Storch das Baby bringt


Du wirs das Kind schon schaukeln!


----------



## luCYnger (31. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du wirs das Kind schon schaukeln!


eeennndlich, der Storch war da 

es klopfte genau in dem Moment am Tor, als ich grade posten wollte, das D.. (der Postkutschendienst) mich mit Gewissheit ins Jenseits, oder zumindest in den Wahnsinn bringen will, nach den vergangenen Tagen....

Details erspare ich Euch, würden aber für n mehrseitigen Comic taugen.

zum Glück hatte ich heute Vormittag Schlechtwetter 
leider muss ich jetzt doch noch los.

Hauptsache das Wochenende is gesafed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Super, na dann laß dich nicht lumpen und mach n paar anständige Action-Bilder 
Sind etwas rar gesät....


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

Ist hier eigentlich noch jemand?

Hat Bionicon schon alle Vorbesteller versorgt?


----------



## sPiediNet (1. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich noch jemand?
> 
> Hat Bionicon schon alle Vorbesteller versorgt?


...der letzte macht´s Licht aus und schliesst ab


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

Genau  

Und wer wann immer auch eins bestellt, kommt einfach wieder rein und knipsts an


----------



## sPiediNet (1. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Und wer wann immer auch eins bestellt, kommt einfach wieder rein und knipsts an



Nur wird es ein bisschen einsam hier ....keiner mehr da zu rumheulen, Händchen halten und hoffen, dass der DHL Engel bald kommt


----------



## bolg (1. April 2015)

Meiner war da, hat mir allerdings "nur" mein neues Reed in aktueller Ausstattung gebracht! Hab mich trotzdem gefreut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Meiner war da, hat mir allerdings "nur" mein neues Reed in aktueller Ausstattung gebracht! Hab mich trotzdem gefreut!


Na klar, Wartezimmer ist Wartezimmer. Wenn man aufgerufen wird, geht es endlich weiter.


----------



## JvS-105 (1. April 2015)

Boah, grad eine Sendungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten - hoffentlich geht das gut mit dem Versand nach Italien...


----------



## ABBiker (1. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Boah, grad eine Sendungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten - hoffentlich geht das gut mit dem Versand nach Italien...


Ich drücke die Daumen! Aber mit DHL habe ich eigentlich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht von den ganzen Versendern.


----------



## echoboi (1. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na klar, Wartezimmer ist Wartezimmer. Wenn man aufgerufen wird, geht es endlich weiter.




Servus Paule, aber wo geht's jetzt eigentlich hin frag ich mich?

Gibt's hier keinen Thread in dem jede/r frisch glückliche Evo BesitzerIn das neue Stück posieren lässt - am besten auf dem Heimattrail?

Sonst mach ich hier den Anfang, obwohl's die Wartebude ist...

Vg, Echo


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. April 2015)

echoboi schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt's hier keinen Thread in dem jede/r frisch glückliche Evo BesitzerIn das neue Stück posieren lässt - am besten auf dem Heimattrail?
> Sonst mach ich hier den Anfang, obwohl's die Wartebude ist...


Natürlich gibt es das, sogar in zwei Varianten:
Posen: Die Bionicon Galerie
Diskutieren: Edison EVO - Unpacking, Mounting, First Ride, Erfahrungen


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2015)

echoboi schrieb:


> posieren  - am besten auf dem Heimattrail?



Oldie-Paul hat es ja schon gepostet  :

Es ist sogar erlaubt, Action-Bilder oder bewegte Bilder zu posten 
Wohnzimmer-Bilder gibts schon genug


----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Boah, grad eine Sendungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten - hoffentlich geht das gut mit dem Versand nach Italien...


das wird schon 

das was die bringen, ist auf alle Fälle das Warten wert


----------



## JvS-105 (10. April 2015)

DHL meint seit gestern abend, 20.40 Uhr, online: _"Die Sendung wurde auf Wunsch des Empfängers zurückgestellt."_
Häh?? 
Ja nu, hab nichts anderes erwartet, und heute ist ja nicht aller Tage


----------



## starduck91 (13. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Nur wird es ein bisschen einsam hier ....keiner mehr da zu rumheulen, Händchen halten und hoffen, dass der DHL Engel bald kommt



Ich könnte einer der letzten wartenden sein. Das liegt aber an einer kleineren Umbestellung, langsam werd ich aber auch nervös.


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

Halte durch.....das warten lohnt sich, glaub mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

_"Der Empfänger wurde nicht angetroffen"..
_
Ja ne, ist klar. Mal klingeln, zumindest einmal, wäre ja zuviel verlangt. Oder eine Notiz hinterlassen - ist auch purer Luxus. 
Typisch Italien, ich wusste es. Kacke verdammte .. so weit kommts noch, dass mein Evo wieder zurück an den Tegernsee geht.

Griass - JvS
so langsam sauer..


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> _"Der Empfänger wurde nicht angetroffen"..
> _
> Ja ne, ist klar. Mal klingeln, zumindest einmal, wäre ja zuviel verlangt. Oder eine Notiz hinterlassen - ist auch purer Luxus.
> Typisch Italien, ich wusste es. Kacke verdammte .. so weit kommts noch, dass mein Evo wieder zurück an den Tegernsee geht.
> ...


Volles Mitgefühl!
Und das, wo jetzt das Wetter zunehmend die Hufe scharren lässt.


----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

Hab jetzt meinen Schwiegervater aktiviert. Als Oberhauptfeldwebelskommissar der Carabinieri im Ruhestand kann er sich morgen auf die Lauer legen und unsere Haustür rund um die Uhr observieren. Um dem DHL-Fuzzy dann das Evo aus dem Sprinter zu reissen...


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

na dann hoffen wir mal, daß es nicht woanders vom Laster fällt


----------



## hulster (13. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Schwiegervater aktiviert. Als Oberhauptfeldwebelskommissar der Carabinieri im Ruhestand kann er sich morgen auf die Lauer legen und unsere Haustür rund um die Uhr observieren. Um dem DHL-Fuzzy dann das Evo aus dem Sprinter zu reissen...



Kannste in Italien nicht über DHL Internetseite nen Zustelltermin vorgeben?


----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Kannste in Italien nicht über DHL Internetseite nen Zustelltermin vorgeben?



..bin am nachforschen..


----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

So wie es aussieht, kann man hier in Italien gar nichts ändern, weder Adresse noch Tag noch Uhrzeit der Zustellung..
es eiert :-(


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

Du hättest an Tegernsee laufen und zurück-biken können....in der Zeit.....

Hahahha, sorry, aber wenn ich 'kann man hier in Italien gar nichts ändern' lese, muß ich schon etwas schmunzeln   

Ich hab gut lachen...ich weiß.
Naja, wenn es wenigstens schon mal (vielleicht auch nicht....  ) vor deiner Haustür war, wird es schon werden.


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hab gut lachen...ich weiß.



Oh Oh! Das gibt schlechtes Karma... Der nächste Defekt naht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Oh Oh! Das gibt schlechtes Karma... Der nächste Defekt naht


Hanoi! Ich fühle doch mit ihm mit....
DHL schwächelt auch hier in D immer mehr....


----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Du hättest an Tegernsee laufen und zurück-biken können....in der Zeit.....



stimmt genau - dann wäre das Bike zumindest schon mal ordentlich eingefahren *g*


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Zur Zeitvertreibung mal wieder was zum lesen und Steigern der Vorfreude:
http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/


----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

ist ja geil - genau MEIN Bike im Test *g*

..ups.. verlesen, meins ist natürlich eins mit BS ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (13. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Zur Zeitvertreibung mal wieder was zum lesen und Steigern der Vorfreude:
> http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/



""Unser Tester Michael ist von dem Bike so sehr überzeugt, dass er sich entschieden hat, es privat zu übernehmen""
Sehr schön


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Wir sprachen ja irgendwo mal drüber, dass man das Bionicon-System auf der Homepage mehr hervorheben sollte.
Ich hab mir mit Markus mal die Mühe gemacht, und das Verstellsystem animiert.
Irgendwie werden wir das jetzt noch auf der Website (am besten gleich auf der ersten Seite) einpflanzen.

Das Video ist relativ groß, ich hoffe, es dauert nicht zu lange zum Laden.
Es wird noch verkleinert, aber ich wollte es einfach mal zeigen:

Eine Animation, wie das Bionicon-System funktioniert:





Man sieht sehr schön, wie:
1. das Tretlager in Uphill-Modus auf gleicher Höhe bleibt (und effektiv ca 2cm höher bleibt, als ohne Absenkung), da
2. die Hyper-Extension Funktion den Rocker überstreckt und dieser über das geringere Übersetzungsverhältnis den Dämpfer beim Klettern ruhigstellt, und man somit auch deutlich weniger im Sag sitzt
3. der Radstand beim Berghochfahren abnimmt,
4. und die Winkel steiler werden

All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.

greets
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (13. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Schwiegervater aktiviert. Als Oberhauptfeldwebelskommissar der Carabinieri im Ruhestand kann er sich morgen auf die Lauer legen und unsere Haustür rund um die Uhr observieren. Um dem DHL-Fuzzy dann das Evo aus dem Sprinter zu reissen...



Hat leider nichts genützt - der DHL-Sprinter war zwar hier und wurde auch vom Oberkommissar gestellt, hatte aber das Evo-Teil nicht mehr dabei, weil ich letzte Woche nicht anzutreffen war. Solche Idioten!! Letzte Woche gabs keinen Hinweis, keinen Anruf, kein SMS - und ich wette, die faule Sau von Fahrer ist nicht mal ausgestiegen, um sich die Mühe zu machen, an meiner Tür zu klingeln. Weil Notiz, dass er da gewesen wäre, war auch keine zu finden..
Nun kann ich zusehen, wie ich das Teil ins Haus bekomme. Verwixxt


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 4. und die Winkel flacher werden
> 
> All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.



Finde den Fehler...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Hat leider nichts genützt - der DHL-Sprinter war zwar hier und wurde auch vom Oberkommissar gestellt, hatte aber das Evo-Teil nicht mehr dabei, weil ich letzte Woche nicht anzutreffen war. Solche Idioten!! Letzte Woche gabs keinen Hinweis, keinen Anruf, kein SMS - und ich wette, die faule Sau von Fahrer ist nicht mal ausgestiegen, um sich die Mühe zu machen, an meiner Tür zu klingeln. Weil Notiz, dass er da gewesen wäre, war auch keine zu finden..
> Nun kann ich zusehen, wie ich das Teil ins Haus bekomme. Verwixxt


Da lebe ich doch hier im Schlaraffenland. Als ich nach Hause kam, stand der Karton vor der Tür. Die Nachbarin hatte ihn angenommen.
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

@ bonzoo: haha  
Ich hatte das in so vielen Themen gepostet und irgendwo isses mir aufgefallen und hab´s ausgebessert. Hier wohl nicht. Sehr gut, sehr gut!
Du bekommst eine Banane!


----------



## Promontorium (13. April 2015)

@JvS-105: Blöde Sache... aber dein Schreibstil made my evening!


----------



## luCYnger (13. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Hat leider nichts genützt - der DHL-Sprinter war zwar hier und wurde auch vom Oberkommissar gestellt, hatte aber das Evo-Teil nicht mehr dabei, weil ich letzte Woche nicht anzutreffen war. Solche Idioten!! Letzte Woche gabs keinen Hinweis, keinen Anruf, kein SMS - und ich wette, die faule Sau von Fahrer ist nicht mal ausgestiegen, um sich die Mühe zu machen, an meiner Tür zu klingeln. Weil Notiz, dass er da gewesen wäre, war auch keine zu finden..
> Nun kann ich zusehen, wie ich das Teil ins Haus bekomme. Verwixxt


Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl. 

Mit mir hatten sie auch ihre Späße getrieben, 
So mit Vorankündigung donnerstags, dass sie Samstag das gute Stück bringen... 
Samstag auf glühenden Kohlen gesessen, seit Donnerstag kaum gepennt ...
Und denn kommt die Postkutsche, ich zufällig grad vor die Tür... 
Beim Nachbarn 50m weiter wird was im Briefkasten versenkt,  die Kutsche fährt an...
Ich setze gerade zur Laola an,
Die Kutsche hält nicht an, sie fährt direkt weiter...	VORBEI!! 

Kannst dir ja vorstellen, wie sich der Aufprall meines Unterkiefer aufm Boden angehört hat 

Die Geschichte ging noch weiter... 

Aber alles egal.
Ich hab den Hobel endlich und er macht n Heidenspaß. 

Freu dich drauf das du es bald überlebt hast, diese höllische Wartezeit


----------



## sPiediNet (14. April 2015)

Blöde Situation
bei meiner letzten Bestellung haben sie das Zielland verwechselt....
...auch die (anders denkenden aus dem Nahen Osten) haben bereits beim Fahnen verbrennen die Dänische Fahne mit der Schweizer verwechselt

da schau mal mein Leidensweg ...und es ist noch nicht angekommen
(kein EVO ...aber Chromag Parts)


----------



## JvS-105 (14. April 2015)

Krass... 
ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...da schau mal mein Leidensweg ...und es ist noch nicht angekommen]


You are welcome.


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Blöde Situation
> bei meiner letzten Bestellung haben sie das Zielland verwechselt....
> ...auch die (anders denkenden aus dem Nahen Osten) haben bereits beim Fahnen verbrennen die Dänische Fahne mit der Schweizer verwechselt
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich haben die Amis fürs Ausland dann Körbchen mit Flaggen. Und die Amis kennen sich eh nicht so mit dem Ausland aus. Inbesondere noch nicht mal was wo UNGEFÄHR auf der Erde liegt und speziell Europa. Da haben die anscheinend nen Problem mit dem Verdrängen ihrer Herkunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (14. April 2015)

Oh Gott, wie das Paket wohl aussehen wird, bei der Odysee. Apropos Odyseus: der war einige Jahre unterwegs!

ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## starduck91 (15. April 2015)

First-Class Package international Service


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Apropos Odyseus: der war einige Jahre unterwegs!


Aber wenigstens sein Hund hat ihn noch wieder erkannt.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

The Eagle has landed


----------



## JvS-105 (15. April 2015)

Ich kann nur noch den Shit kopflen mit den maximalidiotischen DHL-Typen in Italien: mein Evo ist doch tatsächlich wieder auf dem Weg an den Tegernsee    . Ich habs noch gespürt, im letzten warmen Urinstrahl 

Zum Glück ist mein Schwiegervater eingeborener Sizilianer, und wenn er sich mal irgendwo verbeisst, dann lässt er nicht mehr locker. Ich hätte dafür weder Zeit noch nerven noch die passenden Fluch- und Schimpfworte. 

Wenn alles klappt, kann die Lieferung evtl. nochmal umgedreht werden - dann landet Mr. Edison morgen auf der Poststelle in meinem Dorf.

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie der Karton von diesem ganzen Hin und Her aussieht 

Griass - JvS
nie mehr DHL


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2015)

Die Italiener sollten die Schulpflicht einführen!


----------



## JvS-105 (15. April 2015)

Gibs eigentlich schon, ich musste z.B. lange Jahre dort hin gehen


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

DHL "IT" sono stronzi ...porca di miseria  ..


----------



## hulster (15. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch den Shit kopflen mit den maximalidiotischen DHL-Typen in Italien: mein Evo ist doch tatsächlich wieder auf dem Weg an den Tegernsee    . Ich habs noch gespürt, im letzten warmen Urinstrahl
> 
> Zum Glück ist mein Schwiegervater eingeborener Sizilianer, und wenn er sich mal irgendwo verbeisst, dann lässt er nicht mehr locker. Ich hätte dafür weder Zeit noch nerven noch die passenden Fluch- und Schimpfworte.
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht ob es an DHL liegt. Wohl eher an der Einstellung eines individuellen Postboten, der keine Lust hatte ein großes Paket mehrmals auf den Wagen zu packen. Da behauptet man lieber, man hätte erfolglos zugestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (15. April 2015)

die Vermutung hatte ich auch.. was mich aber am meisten ärgert, ist, dass ich nicht eine einzige Benachrichtigung von Seiten DHL erhalten habe. Rufe ich die Sendungsverfolgungsseite auf, steht da immer noch "wird am nächsten Werktag (also letzten Freitag..) zugestellt" *tsss* - und derweil ist das Ding schon quasi wieder auf dem LKW zurück ins Basislager.. 

Ja nu, die Welt wird nicht gerade heute untergehen, bin mal gespannt, was morgen passiert ..


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da behauptet man lieber, man hätte erfolglos zugestellt.


Schutzgeld gegen Rücksendung nicht rechtzeitig entrichtet!


----------



## JvS-105 (15. April 2015)

mein Geld hat Bionicon *ggg*


----------



## Promontorium (15. April 2015)

Laß' das DHL mal schön wissen. Oder Deinen Schwiegervater das machen lassen!


----------



## JvS-105 (16. April 2015)

Bei DHL Italien eine Beschwerde einreichen?
Da kann ich ja gleich mit dem Evo in einen Wald fahren und es einem abgestorbenen Baum erzählen.. 

Übrigens: das Evo liegt nun auf der Post in meinem Heimatdorf. Die Odyssee ist also beendet, es sei denn, die Post mag das Best-Bike-Ever selber behalten ... Morgen früh bekommt dann Mr. Edison seinen Parkplatz neben meinen Benzin-Bikes.

Ich freu mich ein bisschen *g*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Bei DHL Italien eine Beschwerde einreichen?
> Da kann ich ja gleich mit dem Evo in einen Wald fahren und es einem abgestorbenen Baum erzählen..


Das sind noch echte Abenteuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (16. April 2015)

da bekommsch eine Idee


----------



## sPiediNet (16. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> da bekommsch eine Idee


Bisch siccher aus dem Südtirol ...weil im richtigen Italien wäre dein Bike auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwunden


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2015)

Und wie ist die Lage?
Langweilig hier ohne deine tollen Stories...


----------



## sPiediNet (17. April 2015)

Ich glaube, er möchte es jetzt nur noch in seinen Armen halten....


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2015)




----------



## ex2smoker (18. April 2015)

Hmmm... währed andere noch auf ihr Edison Evo warten, warte ich schon auf die ersten Ersatzteile...
Habs doch tatsächlich geschafft bei nem Abstieg über den Lenker eine Pneumatikleitung aus der Verankerung zu reißen... Notlaufeigenschaften sind zwar vorhanden, Ersatzteile sollten aber dank dem fixen Bionicon Team bald da sein


----------



## JvS-105 (19. April 2015)

elektrisierend, das Evo.. 
Meine ersten Eindrücke: Unglaublich, wie leise das Rad rollt - kein Vergleich zu meinem Cube Hardtail. Die Schaltung ist der pure Zucker, das flutscht wie eine frisch geschälte Mango. Bin äusserst zufrieden mit dem Dings, obwohl ich erst ca. 5 km gefahren bin.

Einziges Problem bei der ganzen Evo-Sache ist allerdings: meine Schenkel enthalten seit der Winterpause keine Spuren von irgendwelchen Körnern mehr, ausser Laktose ist nix mehr drin. Ich konnte die Uphill-Fähigkeiten also noch nicht testen - aber ich werde berichten 

Griass - JvS


----------



## sPiediNet (20. April 2015)

Wo ist das, was ist das für ein Monte im Hintergrund, Vigiljoch?


----------



## JvS-105 (20. April 2015)

Nein, so weit im Süden ist das nicht.
Das ist im Vinschgau, im Marmordorf Laas.

Im Hintergrund sieht man den Vinschger Sonnenberg.

Griass - JvS


----------



## sPiediNet (20. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> Nein, so weit im Süden ist das nicht.



+/- 35km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JvS-105 (20. April 2015)

Ganz genau ;-)


----------



## Resibiker (20. April 2015)

Laas, da haben wir 2009 bei der Transalp Mittag gemacht schönes Dorf.


----------



## JvS-105 (20. April 2015)

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich Euch ganz kurz erzählen, wie ich den Weg aus dem Wartezimmer raus gefunden habe:

Der Karton vom Tegernsee wurde also dann über Umwegen beim Laaser Postamt abgegeben. Da der Carabinieri-Oberhauptkommissars-Häuptling wesentlich an der korrekten Zustellung des Evos beteiligt war, ließ er es sich natürlich nicht nehmen, den Karton selbst abzuholen - gemeinsam mit einem Helfer, man(n) hat ja Rücken, und der Helfer hatte ein grösseres Auto. Vorab trinkt der Italiener, der pensionierte sowieso, noch einen Macchiato im Cafe und kommuniziert dort eifrig, sodass am Ende dann drei Mann hoch im Postamt standen, um das mittlerweile "riiiiesige, schwere, unglaublich grosse Paket" gemeinsam, zu Dritt, überführen zu können. 

Die Gesichter der drei Helden wurden dann bleich, als das kleine, zierliche weibliche Wesen hinter der dicken Glasscheibe den Karton ohne viel Aufsehens an den Ohren packte und locker durch die Terror-Schutz-Schleuse schob *hähä*

Ich hab mich dem Karton dann Samstag morgens gewidmet - und beim Öffnen gleich mal engagiert den Bike-Pass zerrissen. Klebestreifen gibts in der Werkzeugkiste... Große Freude machte sich breit beim Anblick der Laufräder: Felgen und Speichen schwarz, ordentlich fette Schlappen drauf, richtig dicke Naben drin, alles schön, alles toll. Nach ein paar Ehrenrunden rund um dem Montageständer war ich bereits sehr sehr glücklich - alles vom Feinsten, Freude machte sich in der Tiefgarage breit. 

Kommen wir zu den Umtrieben, weil ohne gehts bei mir eigentlich nie:
Die Kette wollte ums Verrecken nicht auf die Kassette, und wenn sie drauf war, fiel sie vom Kettenblatt. Ich war schnell am Verzweifeln, weil wenn ich schon daran scheitern sollte..? Auch wollte sich diese blöde Schleife in der Kette einfach nicht verabschieden. Noch mehr verwirrte mich die Position des hinteren Schalt-Lölis. Schon klar, dass das die erste Sram-Garnitur unter meinen Fingern war, aber die komische Stellung des Schaltkäfigs war einfach komisch. Daran fummeln und drehen änderte nichts - da stimmte offensichtlich was nicht. 

Nun denn: in einem Anflug von Verzweiflung zerlegte ich den Schaltkäfig, um zumindest mal die Kette buchstäblich wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Natürlich verschwand bei dieser Aktion ein Schaltröllchen und kam mitten unterm Auto zu liegen. Ein fabrikneues Teil gleich mal in den Dreck zu werfen, kommt immer gut ;-) 
Hab dann das zweite aus Gründen der Gleichbehandlung unter die Ducati geworfen. 

So ließ ich Schaltung für einmal Schaltung sein und montierte Lenker und Vorderrad ohne grössere Verletzungen. Waren ja nur 6 Schrauben. Muss schon sagen - einfach geil, diese miniaturisierte Motorrad-Technik an den MTBs. Steckachse, Bremssattel, Gabelklemmung - alles so wie an meinen Motor-Zweirädern, nur eine Nummer kleiner. Bremshebel waren auch sofort vertauscht, und gleich schnell auch wieder zurück auf Auslieferungszustand gebracht, weil die Bremsleitungen zu lang bzw. zu kurz waren. Da hätte ich mal besser vorher bei Bionicon anrufen sollen *ggg*

Zurück zur Schaltung. Dass sich der Schaltkäfig an einer komischen Position befand, war mir so langsam klar. Dann fiel mir auch eine kleine beschädigte Stelle am Schaltwerk selber auf - schaute irgendwie nach etwas Abgescherten aus. Der kleine Lock-Hebel hatte auch keine Funktion, die sich mir erschloss. Also zerlegen, das Ding, und das gefederte Innenleben inspizieren. Dank Montageanleitung und Internet dämmerte es mir so langsam: da hat sich wohl im Karton der kleine Lock-Hebel gelöst, die Feder, die eigentlich die Kette spannen soll, den kompletten Schaltkäfig einmal mit Schwung um sich selbst beschleunigt und den evtl. einst vorhandener Anschlag dabei kraftvoll zerwemst. Daher auch die Schleife in der Kette und das unwillige Verhalten des ganzen Apparats. 

Nach dieser Erkenntnis gings dann schnell. Auf den Bauch unter das Auto und die Ducati gerutscht, Schaltröllchen gesucht, gefunden, gereinigt, gefettet und montiert, Hinterrad rein, Achse zu, mangels Pedale Finger in die Kurbel gesteckt und Schaltung getestet - erste Sahne, frisch aus dem Mixer, Freude wie dem Sau.

Für die kleinen grobmotorische Einlage sorgte dann die Wasserpumpenzange, mit der ich die Pedale von meinem Cube Race One reißen musste. Seit 25 Jahren schraub ich nun mit drei Koffern voller Werkzeug an meinen Zweirädern rum, mit mehr oder weniger grösseren Schäden – aber dass mir in den ganzen Jahren genau ein lustiger 15er Gabelschlüssel fehlte, hab ich erst am Samstag bemerkt. Samstag Mittags, wenn alle Werkzeug-Läden hier geschlossen haben. 
Ans Evo hab ich die Pedale dann halt mit einem metrischen Schlüssel aus dem Harley-Bordwerkzeug gezimmert – aber bitte nicht weitersagen.

Tja, und dann hab ich den Sattel abgesenkt, mich alten Sack draufgesetzt, den Lenker fest umfasst und quer durch die Tiefgarage ein Wheelie gezogen, weil das Evo so ein geniales und zentrifugatives Bike ist. Ich liebe es!

Da habt Ihr am Tegernsee einen großartigen Job hingelegt! 

Griass - JvS


----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2015)

Sauber!


----------



## sPiediNet (20. April 2015)

Schöne Geschichte ...mit Happy End

...wir kommen mal in Laas vorbei zum Wheelie Workshop


----------



## slimane- (20. April 2015)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> ..., die Feder, die eigentlich die Kette spannen soll, den kompletten Schaltkäfig einmal mit Schwung um sich selbst beschleunigt und den evtl. einst vorhandener Anschlag dabei kraftvoll zerwemst. Daher auch die Schleife in der Kette und das unwillige Verhalten des ganzen Apparats.


Dieses Kunststück habe ich mit dem Alva auch schon fertig gebracht. Wenn man dann vor dem Knoten steht, sagt die Logik, es muss ganz einfach sein. Es ist ja von selbst passiert. Der Versuch, es rückgängig zu machen, stellt dann ein fast unlösbares Problem dar, solange man nicht auf die Idee mit der 360° Drehung des Schaltarms kommt. 
Aber das Glücksgefühl, wenn die Kette wieder sitzt, kann ich dir voll nachempfinden.


----------



## hulster (21. April 2015)

Nur das Problem mit dem 15er Schlüssel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Außer den guten alten und immer noch erhätlichen "echten" Bärentatzen sind mir eigentlich keine Pedale mehr untergekommen, die nicht noch in der Achse nen Innensechkant haben.

Aber egal - Hauptsache fährt.


----------



## JvS-105 (21. April 2015)

DAS wäre natürlich wieder typisch für mich, dass ich im Eifer des Gemetzels den Innensechskant aktiv übersehen hätte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. April 2015)

@JvS-105: Merci für den amüsanten und kurzweiligen Bericht 
Habe bei meinen MtBs auch die Bremsarmaturen vertauscht, also VR-Bremse rechts wie beim Mopped und noch nie Probleme mit de Länge der Leitung auch bei nachträglichem Umbau gehabt. Sind die Bremsleitungen so knapp?  
sPiediNet hatte doch eher das Problem mit zu langen Leitungen   also  am Evo


----------



## JvS-105 (21. April 2015)

@Votec Tox: die Leitungen sind zu lang, vor allem die für die vordere Bremse.
Da muss demnächst mal ein Fachmann ran, ich mag mich nicht umgewöhnen..

Griass - JvS


----------



## sPiediNet (21. April 2015)

Wie, was, ..ja ist schon blöd wenn man immer über die Bremsleitung stolpert. @JvS-105 ...selber kürzen ist wie "Nabelschnur durch schneiden" ...die Bindung zu deinem Bike wird unzertennlich "smile"


----------



## JvS-105 (22. April 2015)

@sPiediNet, jaaa, wenn das so ist, dann muss ich wohl selber ran. Bremsen wird ohnehin überbewertet ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (22. April 2015)

JvS-105 schrieb:


> @sPiediNet, jaaa, wenn das so ist, dann muss ich wohl selber ran. Bremsen wird ohnehin überbewertet ;-)


Ist keine Hexerei ...sofern du nicht den gleichen Fehler machst wie ich und den Bremshebel drückst bevor die Bremsbeläge wieder drin sind

Hier die Anleitung von "hulster" 

_Teile: Olive und Pin für Avid/Sram, z.B. bei BC, Bremsflüssigkeit, Spritze, TX10, 8er Maul, stabiler Cutter, Zahnstocher , Jemand der hält

- Bremsbeläge raus, Kolben mit montiertem Hebel rausdrücken. Dient dazu am Schluss eventuelle Mini-Luftblasen ins Reservoir zurückzudrücken
- Druckpunktschraube ganz auf.
- Länge ausmessen und markieren_
*Mein Tipp: Bremshebel nach oben drehen und die Leitung ca. 3cm vor der Überwurfmutter abschneiden danach Griff demontieren.
Auf diese weise, ist bei mir praktisch kein DOT ausgelaufen. Der Rest aus den ca. 3cm Leitung läuft sauber in den AGB zurück.*
_ - Überwurfmutter Bremsleitung leicht lösen.
- Griff demontieren
- Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten, oder jetzt schon von Hilfsperson halten lassen
- Überwurfmutter ganz lösen und über Bremsleitung schieben
- Bremsleitung zügig aus dem Griff in senkrechte Position befördern
- DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten.
- Bremsleitung vorsichtig mit Cutter in senkrechter Postion kürzen, damit keine Flüssigkeit rausläuft. ACHTUNG FINGER!!!
- Neue Olive über die Leitung schieben. Pin mit TX10 eindrehen.
- Einen KLEINEN Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit in das Loch im Pin um nachzufüllen. Mit Zahnstocher ein bisschen porkeln um Oberflächenspannung zu lösen.
- 2-3 Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit in den Griff
- Jetzt Griff und Leitung nah zu einander und leicht schräg und schnell zusammenstecken und aufpassen, dass es nicht wieder auseinanderrutscht, bis die Überwurfmutter mit Olive angezogen ist.
- Griff wieder montieren
- Kolben mit geeignetem Werkzeug zurückdrücken
- Beläge montieren

Fertig. Wenn de geschickt warst, braucht nicht entlüftet werden. 
Hab es so ohne entlüften hinbekommen. _


----------



## JvS-105 (22. April 2015)

Ja super, Danke Dir!!
Mal sehen, wann sich ein freier Schrauber- und Sauerei-in-der-Garage-Verursach-Abend ergeben könnte *ggg*

Griass - JvS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2015)

Also wenn ich so deine Berichte lese, würde ich in ne Fach-Werkstatt gehen


----------



## JvS-105 (22. April 2015)

*ggg* tja, damage, da hast Du wohl recht ;-)

Allerdings darf ich zu meiner Verteidigung mitteilen, dass ich doch schon 20 Jahre Rund-um-Schrauberei an meinen Zweirädern überlebt habe. Das Gemetzel am Evo war wohl hauptsächlich der Aufregung über die endliche Lieferung und der Freude an dem geilen Stück Technik geschuldet 

Griass - JvS


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2015)

War auch etwas ironisch gemeint 
Hexenwerk ist es keins. Nach Hulster's Angaben machen und gut.


----------



## JvS-105 (22. April 2015)

Irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf das Beschrauben auch des MTBs.

Vor 20, 25 Jahren noch hab ich beinahe täglich an meinem Atala-Rennrad geschraubt. Da reichten noch Holzhammer, 2 Büroklammern und drei Tropfen Öl für alle Arbeiten *hihi* 

Wahnsinn, welche Fortschritte die Technik am Rad mittlerweile gemacht hat.. Wie gesagt - alles wie am Motorrad, nur eine Nummer kleiner. Und meist sogar weit gefinkelter - Geometrieverstellung z.B. an meiner Ducati ist mit einem Vormittag an der Hebebühne verbunden, Dämpfungsverstellung an meiner Harley schlichterdings nicht vorhanden. Und Gänge haben die Motorbikes auch weniger ;-)

Sehr genial..


----------



## JvS-105 (22. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nur das Problem mit dem 15er Schlüssel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Außer den guten alten und immer noch erhätlichen "echten" Bärentatzen sind mir eigentlich keine Pedale mehr untergekommen, die nicht noch in der Achse nen Innensechkant haben.



tja, ist doch tatsächlich so, dass meine super billigen Baumarkt-Pedale keinen Innensechskant haben. Also doch 15er-Schlüssel *gg"


----------



## luCYnger (22. April 2015)

als Harley Schrauber müsstest du doch n Rollgabelschlüssel haben,
oder sind die da nicht mehr im Bordwerkzeug ?

die passen auf alles und machen nix kaputt, wie ne Pumpenzange


----------



## starduck91 (25. April 2015)

Die gute Nachricht ist: Mein Bike ist auch da . Mit DHL gab es auch kein Problem. Er hat bei mir geklingelt um ein kleines Paket für meine Nachbarn abzugeben. Ich habe ihn dann gefragt ob auch ein großes für mich dabei wäre. Ja, kein Problem. Er hatte den Zettel für den Briefkasten mit meinem Namen aber schon ausgefüllt in der Tasche, ich hab ihm dann Angeboten das Bike unten zu holen. Das war dann okay.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Ich scheitere gerade beim Aufbau. Die Steckachse möchte nicht durch die Nabe vom Vorderrad -> gelöst


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2015)

Was ist das Problem genau?
Steckachsendurchmesser?
Naben (ohne 'r')-Durchmesse?


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann es auf dem Bild erkennen.








Bei einem der 2 Lager links und rechts der Nabe hat sich der innere Ring verschoben.
Entweder bereits bei der Montage oder bei einem verunglücklichen einschieben der Steckachse


----------



## starduck91 (25. April 2015)

Ich vermute fast eher es war der Transport. Bei Bionicon war es ja aufgebaut, so wurde es mir am Telefon gesagt. Mit etwas Liebe, gut zureden und leichtem Druck hat sich der Ring dann aber doch bewegt und die Steckachse sitzt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das so etwas passieren kann und keine Probleme mit sich bringt. Ihr dürft mich da gerne beruhigen! Neben Vater und Freundin kann also auch Fahrrad den Puls beschleunigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (25. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> ......Neben Vater und Freundin kann also auch Fahrrad den Puls beschleunigen.


 
Also beim Fahrrad spätestens bergauf! Bei den anderen genannten gibt es einen gewissen Spielraum .... Willst du uns das genauererklären?


----------



## baumbart (25. April 2015)

So wieder ein glücklicher Besitzer eines roten 27ers mit 180 Federweg in M. Hab das Bike gestern mit DHL bekommen. Heute dann schnell montiert - alles easy nur Kette einhängen hat mich irgendwie etwas gefuchst. Dann ging es an die Feineinstellung. Im Vergleich zu meinem Golden Willow kam es mir insgesamt sehr kurz vor. Deshalb Lenkerwinkel etwas steiler nach oben gedreht, Bremsgriffe einjustiert, anderen Vorbau mit 3° Steigung und 1cm länger verbaut, Sattel fast ganz nach hinten montiert. So besseres Gefühl. Jetzt noch im Internet recherchieren wie es mit dem Setup so bestellt ist. Na ja Wissenschaft, wie üblich. Hab bei 67kg und 178cm dann folgende Einstellungen gewählt:
OL: 7
UL: 8
LSC (blau8): 6 (von ganz herausgedreht wieder zurück)
HSC (gold16): 6 (von ganz herausgedreht wieder zurück)
--> ich mag es recht comfortabel 
Rebound (rot20): 10
Dämpfer: 8bar und Zugstufe 2 von 8

Dann meine Heimstrecke rauf und wieder runter (steiler wurzeliger Trail). Totale Kontrolle und ein sehr sicheres Fahrgefühl. Fahrwerk hat alles sauber ausgebügelt. Federweg vorne und hinten so 75% ausgenutzt. Grinsen im Gesicht! Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt. Kann jetzt schon sagen, es gibt schwerlich was Besseres für den Preis. Vielen Dank Bionicon


----------



## slowbeat (25. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Ich vermute fast eher es war der Transport. Bei Bionicon war es ja aufgebaut, so wurde es mir am Telefon gesagt. Mit etwas Liebe, gut zureden und leichtem Druck hat sich der Ring dann aber doch bewegt und die Steckachse sitzt.


Das ist nur die Distanzhülse zwischen den Lagern, kein Lagerring.
Das passiert, wenn die Achse ausgebaut ist und ist -wie du erlebt hast- durch zurückdrücken mit dem Finger zu beheben.


----------



## ChrisR-USA (1. Mai 2015)

[QUOTE = "4mate, post: 12,888,470, Members: 106244"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the 2 bearing left and right of the hub, the inner ring has moved.
Either during the installation or at a verunglücklichen push the wheel spindle [/ QUOTE]

My wheel was the same way when I assembled my bike.  I just used my finger to align the hole and all is well!


----------



## guruW (5. Mai 2015)

bin jetzt dann auch drangekommen, die wollen ihr Wartezimmer unbedingt leer kriegen. 

muss allerdings nochmal zu einer Dämpfer-Nachuntersuchung in ein paar Wochen. 

greez guru


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Mai 2015)

guruW schrieb:


> muss allerdings nochmal zu einer Dämpfer-Nachuntersuchung in ein paar Wochen.



Was ist mit dem Dämpfer nicht in Ordnung


----------



## guruW (6. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Dämpfer nicht in Ordnung



haha, ganz einfach, es ist der Falsche.  hatte auf den Vector Air upgegradet, aber die Lieferung verzögert sich. Daher erst einmal nur mit Magura, damit das Bike keinen Rost oder Schimmel ansetzt im HQ. 

greez guru


----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

So, dann nehme ich mal Platz im Wartezimmer . Bestellt ist ein rotes Evo-Rahmenset in Größe L und 180er Metric.
Aufgebaut wird mit:
- Shimano XT 2-fach Antrieb 38-24
- Bremse Shimano XT oder Magura MT?? jeweils mit 200/180er Scheiben. Will ich am WE noch entscheiden
- erst einmal ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze
- Laufradsatz muss ich auch am WE noch evaluieren


----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> - Bremse Shimano XT oder Magura MT?? jeweils mit 200/180er Scheiben. Will ich am WE noch entscheiden



Als Entscheidungshilfe:

-	Hast du an anderen Bikes XT oder MT? Dann vielleicht gleich halten, wegen Ersatzteilen?
-	Wenn MT, dann MT5/MT7? Da wäre dann eher ZEE/SAINT die Entsprechung. Wenn MT mit gerader Nummer, dann würde ICH eher zur XT tendieren. Die halte ich für besser als MT4/6/8. MT7 würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Wobei ich eigentlich nicht wieß was ich mir bei meiner Kombi (Saint vorne, XT Hinten) noch wünschen würde.
-	Hat die MT wirklich 200 vorne? Wenn meine anderen Räder 203 hätten, wäre mir das zu doof. War bei mir ein Grund, wieso die RSC dann doch rausgeflogen ist. Ist doch netter unklompiziert mal quertauschen zu können.

Sonst erstmal viel Vorfreude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Die MT kommt nur wegen der Temperatur-Schwäche de Icetec-Scheiben ins Spiel. Bin mir noch nicht im klaren, ob ich einfach andere Scheiben nehme oder gleich eine MT, wobei ich als unter 80kg-Mann nicht unbedingt gleich eine 4-Kolbenvariante brauche. Derzeit habe ich die Deore mit 180/180 und die habe ich noch nicht mal ausgereitzt bei meinem Fahrprofil...

Edit: Wobei das Thema Temperaturschwäche ja dann tausende Biker haben müssten, die dann im Graben landen, oder?


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> .....Temperatur-Schwäche de Icetec-Scheiben


Kein Thema mehr..... als Normalbiker bringst du die Icetec-Scheiben nicht zur Kernschmelze


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Mai 2015)

ich hätte noch die originale Guide RSC vom Evo anzubieten. Hinten ungefahren, worne eine Runde mit dem Hund gefahren (oder war es anders herum?)


----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ich hätte noch die originale Guide RSC vom Evo anzubieten. Hinten ungefahren, worne eine Runde mit dem Hund gefahren (oder war es anders herum?)



Danke für Dein Angebot, aber die Entscheidung pro XT ist quasi gefallen.


----------



## mzonq (13. Mai 2015)

Die RSC habe ich auch noch....bei Interesse gerne melden.


Hat sich denn wohl auch erledigt. ..


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Angebot, aber die Entscheidung pro XT ist quasi gefallen.


Gute Entscheidung ...die absolute sorglosbremse. Im Gegensatz zur RSC bekommst du bei der XT ein schönes Feedback auf den Bremshebel Am besten gleich vorkonfektioniert bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (13. Mai 2015)

Mit XT und I-Spec kannst du das Cockpit auch etwas aufgeräumter gestalten


----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Wusste garnicht, dass man die auch vorkonfektioniert bekommt. Muss ich zusammen mit I-Spec mal checken, was ich da brauche. Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, dass man die auch vorkonfektioniert bekommt. Muss ich zusammen mit I-Spec mal checken, was ich da brauche. Danke für eure Tipps!


Also bei meinem Lieferanten http://bike-import.ch/shop/product/5635/310/active_filters/1/brands_id/144/page/
ist dies möglich ..vielleicht kennt jemand hier ein Shop in DE wo das auch anbietet.


----------



## Resibiker (13. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle gegen Die Guide RSC habt?
Ok verglichen zu meiner 5 jahren alten THE ONE am Edison war es eine umstellung aber nach 2 Ausfahrten hatte selbst ich mich eingewönt.


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Mai 2015)

Habe gar nichts gegen die Guide RSC aber beim Selbstaufbau würde ich auch eine andere Bremse wählen.
Bionicon hat für ein Bike "ab Stange" sogar eine sehr gute Bremse gewählt.


----------



## starduck91 (13. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> So, dann nehme ich mal Platz im Wartezimmer . Bestellt ist ein rotes Evo-Rahmenset in Größe L und 180er Metric.
> Aufgebaut wird mit:
> - Shimano XT 2-fach Antrieb 38-24
> - Bremse Shimano XT oder Magura MT?? jeweils mit 200/180er Scheiben. Will ich am WE noch entscheiden
> - erst einmal ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze



Darf ich fragen wieso du auf die Sattelstütze verzichten willst? Wenn man dauerhaft in den Alpen fährt wo es studenlang runter oder hoch geht okay. Aber du sagst dein Pofil braucht keine so extremen Bremsen. Wenn du nur flach fährst wieso dann das 180er? Und wenn du in den Bikepark willst und nicht hoch fahren musst wieso dann ein 2-fach Antrieb? Ich hoffe du verzeihst die Neugierde, ich lerne nur gerne aus den Erfahrungen und Ansprüchen anderer.

Gruß
L


----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Na klar darfst Du fragen!
Ich wohne am Rand des Altmühltals mit kurzen aber knackigen Steigungen und ebensolchen Gefällstrecken, deswegen zweifach und 180er. Am liebsten hätte noch einen Dreifach verbaut, weil ich auch am Rand der Donauebene liege und da ist ein großes Kettenblatt schon eine gute Option. Zuguterletzt ein 180er, weil ich nach einem unachtsamen Autofahrer seit 1 Jahr Probleme mit Becken und Wirbel habe und sehr gute Federung einfach die Freude am Biken bringt.


----------



## triple-ooo (13. Mai 2015)

Achso, verstellbare Sattelstütze: Ich hatte bisher nie eine und fahre auch normalerweise nix extremes, weil ich nicht wieder im Krankenhaus landen möchte. Von daher nicht zwingend notwendig. Bikepark ist für mich eh vorbei...


----------



## starduck91 (15. Mai 2015)

Danke dir für die Antworten.
Ich finde verstellbare Sattelstützen super. Ich habe sie bei meinem pre Bionicon Bike nachgerüstet, und hatte Glück in meinem Laden sehr günstig eine bekommen zu haben. Eine kleine Senke im Trail, eine Treppe mit nur drei oder vier Stufen oder einach nur eine Spitzkehre. Ohne Sattelstütze heißt das absteigen und Sattel verstellen, nicht fahren oder mit hohem Sattel fahren. Die ersten Varianten stören bzw. beenden den Flow. Die letzte Variante ist gefährlich. Ich werde nicht mehr darauf verzichten. Und sollte Sie dir nicht gefallen, kannst du sie wohl ohne große Verluste verkaufen.


----------



## hulster (15. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kein Thema mehr..... als Normalbiker bringst du die Icetec-Scheiben nicht zur Kernschmelze



Und außerdem muss man keine Icetec Scheiben nehmen. An meinem anderen Rad fahr ich RT76, die funktionieren sorgenfrei. Am BBE fahr ich Trickstuff. Aber ehrlich - viel Unterschied ist zu den RT76 nicht zu merken. Schöner, nen bisschen leichter und bremsen ein bisschen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. Mai 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle gegen Die Guide RSC habt?
> Ok verglichen zu meiner 5 jahren alten THE ONE am Edison war es eine umstellung aber nach 2 Ausfahrten hatte selbst ich mich eingewönt.



Hatte ich doch gesagt - ich hab nix dagegen. Die tut es ungefähr genauso gut, wie ne ZEE/Saint. Aber wenn du sonst keine SRAM Bremsen fährst haste vorne andere Maße, andere Beläge, DOT. Und biste mit dem Bike mal im Ausland unterwegs, sind auch für den Shimano Kram leichter Ersatzteile zu bekommen. Ist jetzt alles für sich nicht entscheiden. Aber da die Leute hinter der RSC ziemlich her sind, ließ sie sich gut verkaufen und ich war nicht scharf auf sie.


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Mai 2015)

Dass ich eine XT nehme, hat auch bei mir rel. wenig mit der Guide zu tun. Fahre jetzt eine Deore und finde deren und auch die Ergonomie der XT für mich passend, weswegen ich auch keine Magura nehme, obschon diese sicher eine super Bremse ist. Das einzige, was mich echt an der Guide stört, ist dass sie DOT braucht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bewusst auf DOT-Bremsen umgestellt: ein Schluck Wasser und alles ist weg im Gegensatz zu Öl


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Mai 2015)

Du trinkst das Zeugs?


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst auf DOT-Bremsen umgestellt: ein Schluck Wasser und alles ist weg im Gegensatz zu Öl



So eine richtig ökologische Alternatitve gibt es halt leider nicht. Fällt mir nur noch die Seilzug-Discbremse Avid BB7 ein. Die hatte ich vor meinen Fullyzeiten am CX. War garnicht mal sooo schlecht.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Mai 2015)

Juhuuu, das Framest befindet sich im Zulauf! Gerade die Sendungsbenachrichtigung von DHL bekommen. Jetzt kann es sich nur noch um Tage handeln... 
Nun muss ich doch bald mal die restlichen Teile ordern!


----------



## TimB (20. Mai 2015)

Wie lange ist eigentlich zur Zeit die Lieferzeit, wenn ich mir heute ein Evo bestelle?


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Mai 2015)

TimB schrieb:


> Wie lange ist eigentlich zur Zeit die Lieferzeit, wenn ich mir heute ein Evo bestelle?


Bestellungen: +49 (0) 8022 660 296 da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

TimB schrieb:


> Wie lange ist eigentlich zur Zeit die Lieferzeit, wenn ich mir heute ein Evo bestelle?





sPiediNet schrieb:


> Bestellungen: +49 (0) 8022 660 296 da wird dir geholfen



Telefon geht IMMER IMMER IMMER am schnellsten. Also ruf bitte einfach kurz an.
Trotzdem nochmal eine kurze Info:
Lieferzeiten kommen zunächst einmal auf die Version an. Bionicon-System Bikes in rot und grau sind quasi direkt lieferbar. Metric Blackline und Vector Blackline sind ebenfalls ab nächster Woche bei uns. Die sind gerade im Flieger.
Die "blank"-Rahmen werden Anfang Juni fertig (ich informiere mich über den Produktionsstatus mehrmals in der Woche) Fertigstellungstermin ist bisher immer noch erste Juni-Woche. Keine 10 Tage später sollten die Rahmen bei uns sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimB (20. Mai 2015)

Ja klar, Telefon ist immer am schnellsten.
Aber ging doch auch ganz flott hier 
Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Hat mich nur mal interessiert. Leider ist der Betrag noch nicht von der Finanzministerin freigegeben, da zur Zeit noch andere Anschaffungen im Vordergrund stehen. Ohne definitive Bestellabsichten wollt ich jetzt nicht anrufen, da es wie ,schon gesagt, mich einfach nur mal interessiert hat... 

Wahrscheinlich wird die Bestellung auch vor Sommer nichts mehr... Evtl. sogar erst Ende Jahr / Anfang neues Jahr... Das ist noch soo lang


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Naja gut, dann sind aber die momentanen Lieferzeiten für dich auch relativ uninteressant, oder?
Wie die Lieferzeiten später im Sommer oder gegen Ende des Jahres ausschauen kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Bei uns geht´s gerade erst los. 
Der Große Enduro-Test in der Freeride hat uns schon jetzt einige Anfragen un Bestellungen beschert. Kauft euch die Zeitschrift, es lohnt sich - vielleicht ja sogar für uns.  Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass laut dem Text oder der Punktewertung Rose oder Bionicon hätten gewinnen müssen. *duckundwech*. Etwas Scahde finde ich, dass die Preise nicht erwähnt wurden, denn da liegen wir insgesamt meilenweit vorne und kosten über 3000€ weniger, als das teuerste Bike.
Trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein Schnitzel, vor allem wenn man weiß, wie schwer wir es in der Vergangenheit mit der Presse und vor allem den Magazinen hatten. 
Heute Nacht wurde übrigens ein EVO aus Korea bestellt, habe ich soeben erfahren.  So darf´s ruhig weitergehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Mai 2015)

TimB schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird die Bestellung auch vor Sommer nichts mehr... Evtl. sogar erst Ende Jahr / Anfang neues Jahr... Das ist noch soo lang


Aber dann ist Weihnachten?!


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber dann ist Weihnachten?!


Bzw. Ostern


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Heute Nacht wurde übrigens ein EVO aus Korea bestellt, habe ich soeben erfahren.  So darf´s ruhig weitergehen.



Cool - lasst euch mal ein Foto "auf'm Trail" schicken und dann im Enduro Thread posten.


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Heute Nacht wurde übrigens ein EVO aus Korea bestellt, habe ich soeben erfahren.









  Nord-Korea? Für den Großen Führer? Der beikt?! 


Sackmann schrieb:


> So darf´s ruhig weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2015)

Er will sicher die westlichen Waffen testen


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, Nordkorea.


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, Nordkorea.



Ernsthaft? Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ... Freeride ... Kauft euch die Zeitschrift, es lohnt sich - vielleicht ja sogar für uns.  Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass laut dem Text oder der Punktewertung Rose oder Bionicon hätten gewinnen müssen.


Wer zwischen den Zeilen liest, kann deine Meinung gut nachvollziehen. Nur bei einem Bike steht bei *Nachteile: nix* und als *Schlusswort : Super!*
Und dabei war das noch nicht einmal das Best Bike Ever!


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wieso das andere Bike dann empfohlen wurde. Preisgünstiger?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wieso das andere Bike dann empfohlen wurde. Preisgünstiger?



Das weiß ich auch nicht.
Der Testsieger kostet laut Freeride 4499 Euro.
Das EVO: 10/10 Sterne Gesamtwertung, 6/6 Punkte Downhillwertung, 6/6 Punkte Uphillwertung, Schwächen: "nix"
Testsieger: 10/10 Gesatmwertung , 5/6 Punkte Downhillwertung, 5/6 Punkte Uphillwertung, Schwächen: kurzes Sitzrohr (405mm bei Größe M)
Das Kona finde ich selbst ein ziemlich gelungenes Bike. Vielleicht beziehen sie die Downhillwertung auf reines Abfahrtspotential auf heftinge Strecken. Vielleicht ist das Kona auf verspielten Trails etwas wendiger und spielerischer und das geht auch in die Gesamtwertung mit ein.
Trotzdem sehe ich unser EVO absolut als Gewinner im Testfeld, nicht weil es den Test gewonnen hat, sondern, weil wir uns mit dem Bike und dem ersten offiziellen Testergebnis wirklich als Gewinner *fühlen* und uns endlich bestätigt fühlen dürfen, dass wir den Kunden und Interessenten bisher nicht zu viel versprochen haben, sondern es auch von unabhängiger Seite (und für Bionicon ist Presse immer unabhängig) auch bestätigt bekommen haben.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, Nordkorea.


Das war ein Scherz! Ich weiß nicht mal, ob da theoretisch sowas importiert werden dürfte... 
Ging natürlich nach Südkorea!


----------



## steffpro (20. Mai 2015)

Rose hatte noch Werbung in der freeride geschaltet. Gibt das auch Punkte? Kona such ich noch. Nur von Bionicon hab ich keine Anzeige gesehen. Mit Anzeige hätten sie euch wahrscheinlich 11 von 10 Punkten geben müssen. Dann wäre es klar gewesen. 
Spaß beiseite,  die Bewertungen in der Freeride kann ich oft nicht nachvollziehen.  Oft wird dort auch nur nach dem Fahrgefühl der Tester gewertet. Wenn die ein ganz verspieltes bike lieben, welches bei Vollgas unruhiger wird, dann gewinnt eben das. Im Text schreibt man dann, dass die anderen besser gehen, wenn es schnell und ruppig wird.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2015)

Natürlich spielen Anzeigen auch eine Rolle.
(Beispiel: Die Yacht: vor etlichen Jahren kritisierten sie ein Produkt ihres größten Anzeigenkunden und daraufhin schaltete dieser damals keine Anzeigen mehr. Und dann gibt es bei manchen Herstellern noch großangelegte Produktvorstellungen mit Jounalistenreisen usw. )
Umso beachtlicher ist das sehr gute Abschneiden von Bionicon, das zeigt wie gut das Bike ist.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Wir haben kein Geld für Anzeigen, wie es Rose oder andere machen, deswegen wirst du auch keine von uns finden - spielt aber auch keine Rolle für mich. Ich weiß auch nicht, in wiefern Anzeigen tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen. Diese Ausgabe ist ja ein gutes Beispiel, dass Anzeigenschaltungen keine Rolle spielen.
Ich kann Bewertungen auch oft nicht nachvollziehen. Dieser Test spiegelt aber in etwa auch meine Erwartungen wieder.
Die Bewertung und Beurteilung des EVOs ist aber zu 100% korrekt. Das kann ich höchstpersönlich bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (20. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Geld für Anzeigen, wie es Rose oder andere machen, deswegen wirst du auch keine von uns finden - spielt aber auch keine Rolle für mich. Ich weiß auch nicht, in wiefern Anzeigen tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen. Diese Ausgabe ist ja ein gutes Beispiel, dass Anzeigenschaltungen keine Rolle spielen.
> Ich kann Bewertungen auch oft nicht nachvollziehen. Dieser Test spiegelt aber in etwa auch meine Erwartungen wieder.
> Die Bewertung und Beurteilung des EVOs ist aber zu 100% korrekt. Das kann ich höchstpersönlich bestätigen.


Glückwunsch an Bionicon für diesen Test. Habs heute mit Freude gelesen und sowas steigert natürlich die Lust, auch wenns noch etwas dauern wird bei mir (ich sag nur: schwarz). Ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Testergebnis und Anzeigenschaltung besteht nach meiner Info natürlich. Umsomehr ist das Ergebnis ja fast schon: überraschend  positiv. Weiter so....


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

Naja, ich bin sehr sicher, dass Anzeigen und zB Einladungen zu Geschäftsessen etc eine Rolle spielen. Das war zumindest in der Branche, in der ich zuletzt tätig war (Digitalprint, print on demand) so - in den Tests der entsprechenden Zeitschriften kam es für die "Empfehlung" eigentlich nicht auf die objektive Punktzahlen aus den Tests, sondern immer nur auf Werbebudget und social engineering der getesteten Unternehmen an Testern und Chefredakteuren an... Vollkommen normal.

Zur Erläuterung, wieso ich da 100% sicher bin:

In den Tests (über mehrere Jahre) war Produkt A UND B mit unserer Software, auf unseren Druckern und mittels unserer Logistik an den Kunden gebracht. Einmal unter unserer eigener Marke, einmal unter einer anderen, die wesentlich mehr Budget und Marktkraft hatte. Zwei *identische* Produkte. Einmal (unsere Marke) auf Platz 5, einmal (Marktriese, aber auch UNSER Produkt) auf Platz 1. Der einzige Unterschied? Wir hatten kein Geld für Werbeanzeigen oder große Galadinners mit den Redakteuren.


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Aber trotzdem komisch - natürlich wird wie schon in den letzten Beiträgen beschrieben gewertet. Aber dann fallen halt auch die Einzelbewertungen entsprechend aus. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, wenn da mal ne Punkt hier und da mehr gegeben würde, würde das jemand auffallen?
Vielleicht sollte man wirklich mal nachfragen. Solche Fehler passieren.


----------



## steffpro (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab es jetzt nicht ganz ernst mit den Anzeigen gemeint.  Wobei man schon annehmen kann, dass ein bike von einem großen Anzeigenkunden nicht schlecht geschrieben wird. Dass das evo in dem Artikel so gut wegkommt ist aber schon beachtlich. Obwohl,  wir haben es ja schon gewusst.  Sonst wären ja kurz nach der Auslieferung einige im bikemarkt aufgetaucht.  Ich für meinen Teil will meines jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben. 
Bisher hatte ich bei den Freeridemachern auch nicht so den Eindruck,  dass die sich was aufzwingen lassen. Bei manchen Produkten großer Hersteller haben die auch schon ganz schön Kritik geübt.  
Aber egal, wichtig ist, dass das edison evo endlich mehr Beachtung in der Presse findet. Ob es dann testsieger wird oder nur eine supergute Bewertung einheimst ist da wurscht.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Da dürft gerne ihr nachfragen. Ich möchte mir das nicht anmaßen. In unserem Falle müssten uns dann aber höchstens Punkte abgezogen werden (weil wir maximal haben und kein Tesieger sind), denn der Text bei ist wohl kaum falsch. Das wäre je extrem seltsam. Alternative wäre: Kona bekommt mehr Punkte, um auf maximal zu kommen
-> beides fände ich suboptimal. 
Lassen wir es dich wie es ist. Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit so. 
Ich habe allerdings tatsächlich von Tests gehört, da wurde sich tatsächlich im Nachhinein über Testergebnisse von Herstellern beschwert, wenn ein Test nicht wie erwünscht ausgefallen ist. 
Selbst wenn unser Test nicht so gut ausgefallen wäre, dann hätte ich mich nicht beschwert. Wir sind seit Jahren Underdogs und werden das wohl auch bleiben. Das wäre nichts neues gewesen. 
*Wenn* das EVO aber wirklich nicht gut abgeschnitten hätte, dann hätte ich die Welt nicht verstanden. Bin genügend Bikes gefahren, die nicht annähernd so gut sind. Gibt aber genauso gut auch Bikes, die ich gerne auch in der Garage hätte. Nicht viele, aber ein paar.
Überzeugt sind wir bei Bionicon Bikes aber alle vollständig von unseren Produkten - und stehen voll dahinter! Wir leben unsere Produkte - wie auch die meisten unserer Kunden, die einmal Bionicon gefahren sind.
Und dabei ist Bionicon 2015 nicht auch nur annähernd mehr mit 2014 zu vergleichen.
Es werden heuer übrigens noch mehrere Tests folgen. Mal schauen, was die so bringen...
Das Bionicon System wird interessant. Wahrscheinlich kommt dabei raus, das man's nicht braucht. 
Brauchen tu ich was ganz anderes nicht - nämlich halbe Bionicon-Systeme.
Wie steil es am Tegernsee ist, das hat selbst Maxi erfahren müssen, als er vor drei Wochen hier war. Das fand ich nett. Steigungen von 20% und mehr sind für uns Alltag. Ab 30% wird's interessant. Und wenn's dann mal an die 40% geht, dann hab auch ich keinen Bock mehr, aber wenn's sein muss, dann quält man sich da mal hoch.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2015)

Als wir letzte Woche auf Tour waren, mit einigen Evo's, riefen doch relativ viele zu: 'Schon wieder ein Bionicon??? Habt Ihr Mengenrabatt gekriegt?' oder: 'Ist da irgendwo ein Nest?' .....
DAS war auch Werbung....und ein Hingucker waren die grellen Farben auch.
Es schauten ständig welche unsere Bikes an...wo sie auch standen, fuhren oder lagen


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)

Hidiho liebe Leud. 
Ich darf mich hier nun auch endlich zu Wort melden.
Bin nun auch in der Reihe der Vorbesteller. Vielleicht sogar der erste der wegen dem Freeridetest auf das neue Edison aufmerksam wurde und direkt begeistert ne mail geschrieben hat?! Bin gleich beim Sacki raus gekommen der mir sofort bei gestanden ist und mir mit Tipps, Ratschlägen, Vorschlägen sowie diversen Erklärungen zur Seite stand. 

Danke nochmals dafür!!!

Ich habe mich aber anderst wie die meisten hier für ein anderes Modell entschieden: Gr. L, blank, NBS und nur mit RS Monarch Dämpfer. 

Auf die Abholung freu ich mich doch schon sehr


----------



## triple-ooo (21. Mai 2015)

Klasse! Gratuliere zur Entscheidung.
Ich treibe mich auch noch im Wartezimmer herum. Warte auf mein rotes Evo Dämpfer-Rahmenset mit 180er Metric, das lt. DHL heute angeliefert wird! Werde mein Evo mit Shimanoteilen aufbauen...


----------



## v09 (21. Mai 2015)

Bin letztens auch dem Wartezimmer beigetreten. BS Framekit rot und hole es Anfang Juni ab. Mal die Frage in die Individualistenrunde wie ihr eure Evo's aufbaut ?
Bei mir so:
LR NoTubes 650b mit Acros .75
Bremse XT M8000
Schaltung XTR M9000 (1/11)
Kurbel RF Turbine Cinch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir werden Bremse, Schaltung und Kurbel die alte 10fach XT mit 38/24. Beim LRS bin ich noch in der Recherche. Entweder den DT E1900 oder aber etwas individuelles.


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir isses einfach! Da wird nur der alte Enduro Rahmen gegen einen neuen getauscht! Habe letzes Jahr was versucht was aber nicht so der Brüller war.. Tomac Sniper 140.
Teile sind wie folgt:
RS Lyrik DH 170mm SA,
Lrs von Fun Works mit 3n'duro Felgen (schon 3oder 4 Jahre alt aber immernoch Top! Unter 1800g Gesammt und 5Gondel Tour mit sämtlichen Bikparstrecken problemlos überstanden!),
Stylo Oct Kurbeln,
Pedale von HT (bin ich beim Hibike Testival dieses Jahr das erste mal drüber "gestolpert" und bin begeistert! 270g Gesammtgewicht mit super Grip und Stahl(!!!!!) Achse!),
KindShock Stütze mit 150mm verstellung(Sattelbedienung!),
Conti Reifen Trailstar vorn und MountainKing hinten(einmal Conti, immer Conti mit BlackChilli ),
Michelin Latex schläuche(mag kein Ust, verliert in derben kurfen immer Luft! ),
Lenker Race Face Sixc Carbon(780mm breit!!!),
Bremsen Magura Mt8 200mm+180mm(ganz neu hier im Bikemarkt geschossen),
Ergon GE1 Griffe,
Ergon Enduro Sattel(Kp grad wie der heißt... ),
Falls der Lenkwinkel noch nicht flach genug sein sollte... Angelset Steuersatz .

Das müsste alles sein.

MfG Chris.


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## v09 (21. Mai 2015)

Ach ja Sacki...nochwas zum Thema Anzeigen u. Werbung:
Natürlich lese ich im Netz und in vielen Bike-Bravos die Artikel und Tests zu Bikes und Material. Daneben wird der geneigte Leser noch zugebombt - man könnte auch sagen zugemüllt - mit Anzeigen und saugeilen Pics die einen schon emotional anfixen.
In keinem Test bin ich bisher über das Evo gestolpert und habe mich dennoch für das Evo entschieden....weil ich es einfach mal gefahren und überzeugt bin (Danke Renä+Sebastian).
Mein C..dale mit was was ich wieviel Bike-Bravo Punkte und mein Ni....lai schlottern schon vor einer längeren Verweildauer im dunklen Keller ohne Matsch und Staub. Soviel zum Thema "Macht der Medien". Aber es mag natürlich auch andere Fälle geben.....


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> Conti Reifen *Trailstar* vorn und MountainKing hinten(einmal Conti, immer Conti mit BlackChilli ),


Dafür, dass du Conti-Fanboy bist, wirfst du hier aber ganz schön mit Schwalbe Marketingbegriffen rum...


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du Conti-Fanboy bist, wirfst du hier aber ganz schön mit Schwalbe Marketingbegriffen rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (21. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht war's die Autokorrektur powered by Schwalbe


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

v09 schrieb:


> In keinem Test bin ich bisher über das Evo gestolpert und habe mich dennoch für das Evo entschieden....weil ich es einfach mal gefahren und überzeugt bin (Danke Renä+Sebastian).
> Mein C..dale mit was was ich wieviel Bike-Bravo Punkte und mein Ni....lai schlottern schon vor einer längeren Verweildauer im dunklen Keller ohne Matsch und Staub. Soviel zum Thema "Macht der Medien". Aber es mag natürlich auch andere Fälle geben.....



Wenn mehr Leute so denken würden, und sich mal auf´s EVO setzen würden, dann würden davon noch viel mehr rumfahren.
Bei uns kauft man aber eben nicht nur ein Bike, sondern man kauft sich auch eine Zugehörigkeit zur "Familie" und man kauft sich auch unseren Service. Und das ist in der heutigen Zeit noch viel wichtiger. Das werden schon bald so manche feststellen dürfen.


----------



## v09 (21. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Leute so denken würden, und sich mal auf´s EVO setzen würden, dann würden davon noch viel mehr rumfahren.
> Bei uns kauft man aber eben nicht nur ein Bike, sondern man kauft sich auch eine Zugehörigkeit zur "Familie" und man kauft sich auch unseren Service. Und das ist in der heutigen Zeit noch viel wichtiger. Das werden schon bald so manche feststellen dürfen.



kommt Zeit, kommt Evo


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)

Hoppla. Da is mir ja glatt en Fehler Passiert. Meinte natürlich Trailking


----------



## triple-ooo (21. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Leute so denken würden, und sich mal auf´s EVO setzen würden, dann würden davon noch viel mehr rumfahren...



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Genau DAS hat meine Entscheidung pro Evo fallen lassen!


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bins zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber wenn man sich so wie ich die über 1000 Beiträge durchliest und das NUR positive Feedback anschaut, kann das Bike nicht schlecht sein!
Bin übrigends erst nach meiner Bestellung auf dieses Forum oder Tread oder wie das hier heißt, gestoßen! Hab 3Tage gebraucht um beim Aktuellen Post zu sein


----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> Ich bins zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber wenn man sich so wie ich die über 1000 Beiträge durchliest und das NUR positive Feedback anschaut, kann das Bike nicht schlecht sein!
> Bin übrigends erst nach meiner Bestellung auf dieses Forum oder Tread oder wie das hier heißt, gestoßen! Hab 3Tage gebraucht um beim Aktuellen Post zu sein



Moin,

wie groß bist du? Ich bin noch am schwanken zwischen L und XL bei 192... 
Hoffe, dass ich am WE noch ein L in Winterberg zu sehen bekomme um mich mal drauf zu setzen. 
XL bin ich schon gefahren. Das passte schon gut, nur würde ich gerne nochmal den Vergleich zu L haben, da ich tendenziell eher die Wendigkeit der Tourentauglichkeit vorziehen würde  

Schönen Gruß
Fabian


----------



## C_Dog (21. Mai 2015)

Bin 1,88m. 
Wegen der Wendigkeit hab ich L genommen. Is mir dann doch wichter als die Uphill tauglichkeit!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Mai 2015)

Fahr selbst mit 1,90m das BBE in L, der Wendigkeit wegen. Das XL würde mir genauso gefallen, würde die Haltung etwas sportlicher ausfallen lassen. Ich fühle mich da genau in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Größen.


----------



## triple-ooo (21. Mai 2015)

Das Warten hat ein Ende. Morgen kommen die ersten Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fahr selbst mit 1,90m das BBE in L, der Wendigkeit wegen. Das XL würde mir genauso gefallen, würde die Haltung etwas sportlicher ausfallen lassen. Ich fühle mich da genau in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Größen.


Was ist das BBE?


----------



## triple-ooo (21. Mai 2015)

Schon der Karton und die Art der Verpackung strahlen Qualität aus. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmen toppt aber alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Man spürt, wie die Bionicons ihr Bike lieben.

Danke Jungs, perfekten Job gemacht!


----------



## slimane- (21. Mai 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Was ist das BBE?



26" 180mm BS = Best Bike Ever laut Sacki


----------



## C_Dog (23. Mai 2015)

An alle noch wartenden! Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt eines weiteren test den ich gefunden hab:

Das Gesamtpaket BIONICON Edison EVO NBS begeistert und eine Spaßgarantie ist beim Kauf inbegriffen.
Dank der verbauten Fahrwerkskomponenten begeistert die Charakteristik des NBS durch viel Pop und Wendigkeit. Das verspielte Enduro lässt sich durch die Ecken wirbeln, ohne dabei unsensibel zu sein.
Unser Tester Michael ist von dem Bike so sehr überzeugt, dass er sich entschieden hat, es privat zu übernehmen. Aus einem ursprünglich geplanten Einzeltest ist daher ein Dauertest geworden, welcher zum Ende der Saison (September / Oktober) in einem Dauertestfazit endet.


----------



## C_Dog (23. Mai 2015)

Darf man links eigentlich hier posten?

Falls ja, hier der ganze Test: http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/


----------



## triple-ooo (30. Mai 2015)

Was los im Bionicon Forum? Keine Regung mehr in den Threads... Urlaub? Krankheit? Lustlosigkeit? Weltrekordversuch im Dauerbiken?


----------



## bolg (30. Mai 2015)

@triple-ooo - na das Sommerloch! Wetter ist gut, die Temperaturen angenehm - was macht man anderes als Radfahren?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Mai 2015)

Na was geht schon...jeden Tag das Evo rocken!


----------



## triple-ooo (30. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Na was geht schon...jeden Tag das Evo rocken!



Ihr habt es gut. Ich muss noch eine Woche Urlaub machen, wo doch das halbfertige Evo Zuhause herumhängt und auf Vervollständigung wartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Mai 2015)

Ohhh das ist hart. Sehr hart.


----------



## C_Dog (6. Juni 2015)

Moin moin. 

Müssten nicht diese Woche die blank Rahmen ankommen mit den RS Dämpfern?
Hat schon irgendjemand bescheid bekommen? Ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2015)

Die Blank-Rshmen werden diese Woche in Taiwan FERTIG, genau gesagt am 05.05. Aber das weißt du doch auch, C_Dog. 
Ankunftstermin (Mitte Juni) hatte ich dir in unseren zahlreichen Telefonaten doch auch gesagt, und auch, dass wir dir ca. eine Woche, bevor dein Bike fertig ist, Bescheid geben.
Die Rahmen müssen jetzt gecheckt werden und dann gehen sie mit dem Flieger nach Deutschland. 
Ich verstehe ja deine Ungeduld, und würde mich genauso auf's Bike freuen. 
Aber bitte mach doch nicht alle wild, wenn du hier im Forum sagst, dass die Bikes diese Woche in D ankommen sollten. 
Du bekommst rechtzeitig Bescheid, weil du ja auch bei uns direkt deinen Special-Deal (Frame only+Dämpfer) abholen möchtest.
Der verkündete Termin war in den letzten Wochen immer: Mitte Juni Ankunft in Deutschland.


----------



## C_Dog (6. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen! 
Danke nochmal für die Info. Dann kann ich ja noch ein paar Nächte ruhig schlafen ( was wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so ist wenn ich erst mal bescheid bekommen hab )!!!


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht findet der ein oder andere Unentschlossene noch ein paar nützliche Infos, oder möchte sich sogar eintragen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-rahmengroesse-und-koerpergroesse.756291/

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## EvoRookie (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde

da setze ich mich doch auch mal ins Wartezimmer.

Mfg
Der Rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2015)

in Raw?
Mal was anderes.....
1x11?


----------



## EvoRookie (16. Juni 2015)

nope
der rookie braucht 2*10


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2015)

ich auch


----------



## Sackmann (16. Juni 2015)

Hi Rookie.

Wann hast du denn bestellt?
Gerne per PN auch mit Angabe deines Namens, damit ich mal weiß, wer sich so im Forum rumtreibt und ich die Auftragsnummern zuordnen kann.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## EvoRookie (16. Juni 2015)

@ Sacki

Du hast PN

Gruß


----------



## EvoRookie (22. Juni 2015)

Gibt´s neuigkeiten ?


----------



## C_Dog (28. Juni 2015)

Soooooo. 

Ich darf nun offiziell raus auf dem Wartezimmer! Hab mein Bike gestern geholt und heute aufgebaut. Nun gehts aufn Trail! (Nach dem Kaffee!)


----------



## fabi.e (28. Juni 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> Soooooo.
> 
> Ich darf nun offiziell raus auf dem Wartezimmer! Hab mein Bike gestern geholt und heute aufgebaut. Nun gehts aufn Trail! (Nach dem Kaffee!)



Sehe schön!! 
Das heißt,dass die raw Rahmen angekommen sind und Anfang der nächsten Woche auch verschickt werden??


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. Juni 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399725 Anhang anzeigen 399723 Anhang anzeigen 399722
> Anhang anzeigen 399724
> 
> Soooooo.
> ...


 
Klasse! Aber sollten da am Oberrohr nicht links und rechts Bionicon Sticker sein?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

Nein. Der Wunsch war ein möglichst cleanes Bike und dem sind wir nachgekommen. Bionicon steht nur am Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (28. Juni 2015)

Schade, hätte ich ganz schön gefunden. Wobei man sich die ja auch selbst drauf kleben kann.
Habe gerade in "zeigt her eure Enduros" gesehen, dass Fuxmasta auf dem Oberförster welche hat. Hat er sie nachträglich drauf geklebt?


Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (28. Juni 2015)

Hm, für mich reiht sich das optisch direkt hinter dem Grauen ein.
Aber so ist das nunmal: Optik ist völlig subjektiv zu bewerten und bei drei Varianten muss eine vorn (rot) und eine hinten sein 

Ist die Oberfläche gebürstet oder glasgestrahlt?


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

Gebürstet und die Aufkleber bei Fuxmasta hab ich draufgeklebt.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

Hier mal was anderes:


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. Juni 2015)

Wird oder ist das ein 2016 EVO?


----------



## ABBiker (28. Juni 2015)

Das sieht verdammt geil aus! Die Bremsen sind interessant.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juni 2015)

Oh, du hast es vom Stapel, ähhh vom Podest gelassen  Sau geil. 
Lenker ist auch schon da, fehlen ja nur noch die Felgen 


Sascha


----------



## Resibiker (28. Juni 2015)

Also wenn du mit dem Kleine Schwarze in den Dunklen Wäldern um Aalen ins Gebüch fliegst sucht du ne halbe stunde nach dem Bike


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juni 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Das sieht verdammt geil aus! Die Bremsen sind interessant.



Die Bremsen sind der Hammer, nicht interessant 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (28. Juni 2015)

Schwarz sieht halt immer nach tiefer Trauer aus.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

@slash-sash : Die Felgen sind schon da, müssen nur noch eingespeicht werden. Sehen sehr sehr schick aus. Solange müssen jetzt erst mal noch die Syntace Laufräder herhalten.
Wann kommt denn dein anderer Hobel eigentlich endlich weg? Schubi hat da was erzählt...

@Perth : Das ist ein EVO 2016, und es wird so kommen. Weitere Details folgen in wenigen Tagen.


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier mal was anderes:


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

@4mate: Was denn nu?


----------



## slowbeat (28. Juni 2015)

Die Bilder sind etwas heftig bearbeitet.
Dass einige Sachen bei den Dekoren gelb sind, geht grad im ersten Bild völlig unter.
Im Zweiten ist es erahnbar.


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2015)

Schwarz ist obergrausig, Gebürstet "roh"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

Die Blank Rahmen sehen schon verdammt gut aus. Die Oberfläche sieht unwirklich 3D aus, da es nicht einfach in eine Richtung gebürstet wird. Extrem geil. Für mich gehören da aber auch ein paar mehr Decals drauf. Naja, einfach mal am Ball bleiben. Die nächsten Tage werden spannend.
Von der Verarbeitung her bin ich immer noch entzückt und beeindruckt. Die letzte Charge hat nochmal einen draufgelegt.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2015)

Die Bilder sind absolut nicht nachbearbeitet. Bin kein professioneller Fotograf und leisten kann ich mir auch keinen. 
Steuerrohr-Logo, Tretlager-Logo,  Oberrohr "EVO" und der 27.5-Punkt sind passend zu den Maguras in gelb. Alle anderen Decals sind grau, der Rest ist schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## slowbeat (28. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind absolut nicht nachbearbeitet. Bin kein professioneller Fotograf und leisten kann ich mir auch keinen.
> Steuerrohr-Logo, Tretlager-Logo,  Oberrohr "EVO" und der 27.5-Punkt sind passend zu den Maguras in gelb. Alle anderen Decals sind grau, der Rest ist schwarz eloxiert.


Dann liegt es am Weißabgleich.
Einfach ein weißes Zeichenblatt mitnehmen zum Fotografieren und das bei jeder Einstellungsänderung für den automatischen Weißabgleich nutzen, die Mehrzahl der Hobbykameras machen das automatisch. Selbst meine olle EOS 450.


----------



## fabi.e (28. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Blank Rahmen sehen schon verdammt gut aus. Die Oberfläche sieht unwirklich 3D aus, da es nicht einfach in eine Richtung gebürstet wird. Extrem geil. Für mich gehören da aber auch ein paar mehr Decals drauf. Naja, einfach mal am Ball bleiben. Die nächsten Tage werden spannend.
> Von der Verarbeitung her bin ich immer noch entzückt und beeindruckt. Die letzte Charge hat nochmal einen draufgelegt.


Hört sich gut an! Gehen die frame-only kits denn Anfang der Woche nun raus?  hab nur noch 2 Wochen zum aufbauen und einfahren bevor es mit auf Reise kommen soll...


----------



## Sackmann (29. Juni 2015)

Die ersten 5 oder 6 wurden schon aufgebaut und versendet. Zwei weitere wurden am Wochenende aufgebaut. Ich meine, deins ist auch schon fertig.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @slash-sash : Die Felgen sind schon da, müssen nur noch eingespeicht werden. Sehen sehr sehr schick aus. Solange müssen jetzt erst mal noch die Syntace Laufräder herhalten.
> Wann kommt denn dein anderer Hobel eigentlich endlich weg? Schubi hat da was erzählt...



Ah, sehr gut. Schubi hat schon was erzählt. 
Ich würd sagen, ich ruf dich mal an. Gibt ja noch nen paar Fragen etc.! Wird aber wohl nicht diese Woche werden. Eilt ja aber auch nicht. 


Sascha


----------



## starduck91 (29. Juni 2015)

Sehr schickes Bike. Steht das zum angucken und anfassen bei euch im Laden?


----------



## Sackmann (29. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich nicht gerade damit unterwegs bin, dann steht es bei uns in der Firma, ja.


----------



## luCYnger (29. Juni 2015)

verdammt leckker dat Gerät in zartem matt-black 

wenn das so kommt, mit den Rädern und den Bremsen, und DA Gabel (versteht sich)
gibts kein Verbesserungspotential mehr 

ich kann mir aber nicht jedes Jahr n neues Bike kaufen


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juni 2015)

Must du doch gar nicht. Du brauchst nur noch einmal zu zuschlagen: 2016!
Danach nicht mehr!!! 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (29. Juni 2015)

na wer weiß was die sich im Laufe der Zeit noch so an Optionen ausdenken,
die man dann auch unbedingt braucht ...


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juni 2015)

Na, Evo mit B-Post 
Aber DANN brauchst du keins mehr zu kaufen 


Sascha


----------



## Hoeze (29. Juni 2015)

Die absenkbare Sattelstütze nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. Juni 2015)

@Sackmann

2016 möchte ich ein mattschwarzes 27,5er Evo mit DA, B-Post und E-ram
Schaut inzwischen nicht mehr nach Fiktion aus. Darf ich mich freuen?

(E-ram brauch ich jetzt erst, da ich meiner Frau am WE ein Pedelecfully gekauft habe, um sie wieder zum Biken zu animieren und sie mir samt Kinderanhänger an der Steigung auf und davon fuhr. Ein pedelec käme führ mich nicht in Frage, aber E-ram finde ich geil!)


----------



## luCYnger (30. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na, Evo mit B-Post
> Aber DANN brauchst du keins mehr zu kaufen
> Sascha


ich geh mal stark davon aus, das der B-Post bis dahin marktreif und im neuesten Jahrgang verbaut ist,
da es mit der KS ja anscheinend hin und wieder zu Problemen zu kommen scheint.
(Meine war jedenfalls nach 1000 km undicht)
Das sollte doch Anreiz sein, das eigene Teil weiter voranzubringen,
aber bitte mit stufenloser Verstellung


----------



## fabi.e (30. Juni 2015)

Aufbau beginnt 
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Dampfer bolzen aus dem Adapter für die Aufnahme bekomme?


----------



## fabi.e (30. Juni 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Aufbau beginnt
> Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Dampfer bolzen aus dem Adapter für die Aufnahme bekomme?


Erledigt... 

Nächstes Problem. Untere Dampfer Aufnahme am rocker ist sehr eng, sodass ich meine 22,2 mm Buchsen nicht rein bekomme.. Rocker ein wenig lösen? Ist da von Werk aus loctite dran an den schrauben ?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (30. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier mal was anderes:


Geduld zahlt sich halt doch manchmal aus.....man könnte einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Sackmann (30. Juni 2015)

Also alle, wirklich alle Rahmen, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte waren von der Dämpferaufnahme her extrem präzise. Bekommst du die sicher nicht rein? Buchsen mal gemessen, ob die auch 22,2 sind? 
Davon abgesehen: ja, das ist Loctite drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (1. Juli 2015)

So, vorerst fertig  
Bin nun noch am über legen, wie ich am schönsten meine KS lev verlege. Am Oberrohr sind ja keine kabel- Halterungen..


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2015)

Was war denn nu mit der Breite des Rockers?


----------



## fabi.e (1. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was war denn nu mit der Breite des Rockers?



Guten Morgen!

Ich hatte 3 Buchsen in 20,22 mm.. (standard Rockshox buchsen)
Leider habe ich bei allen das Problem, dass sie echt sehr schwer in den Rocker zubeommen waren. 
Habe mit ein wenig schleifpapier die Dämpfer Buchse an den Seiten angeraut... Dann ging es.
Allerdings hört man nun beim Einfedern noch leichtes schleifen von der Dämpferaufnahme beim Rocker.

Hier ein Foto in better Quality! Good Night!


----------



## EvoRookie (1. Juli 2015)

Vorfreude..........


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juli 2015)

Ein Schleifen????
Was sollte da schleifen?
Ich steh glaub ich echt grad auf´m Schlauch.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. Juli 2015)

Schön wären ja ein paar Bilder eines Serien- EVO in blank.

So als Entscheidungshilfe z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Schön wären ja ein paar Bilder eines Serien- EVO in blank.


Mein Eindruck in Aalen:
Sieht in blank saugut aus.
An der Wand hängend - pornös.
Auf dem Trail dreckig - langweilig.
Dagegen waren die roten* richtig eindrucksvoll.
Und davon gab es viele.

Mein Beitrag, um dich weiter zu verwirren. 

*Auch wenn ich mich früher über die lustig gemacht habe.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck in Aalen:
> Sieht in blank saugut aus.
> An der Wand hängend - pornös.
> Auf dem Trail dreckig - langweilig.
> ...


 
Ich habe das NBS blank bereits live gesehen aber das 180er Serien EVO eben noch nicht.

Der Gesamteindruck war, dass die Rahmen *wirklich* *klasse* verarbeitet sind!

Und die Verarbeitung ist halt auch ein Kaufkriterium, nicht nur für mich.

Warum also damit hinter dem Berg halten?

Für mich kommt derzeit rot oder blank in Frage.


----------



## hulster (1. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich habe das NBS blank bereits live gesehen aber das 180er Serien EVO eben noch nicht.
> 
> Der Gesamteindruck war, dass die Rahmen *wirklich* *klasse* verarbeitet sind!
> 
> ...



Wenn du dein EVO wiederfinden willst, dann in Rot. RAW sieht zwar durchaus schick aus, aber Raw ist auch ein wenig ein Trend.
Wenn du das NBS raw schon gesehen hast, solltest du es dir aber einigermaßen vorstellen können. Da sollten ja dann die Decals auf dem Oberrohr drauf sein. Gibt es auch im Enduro Thread eins.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2015)

Also mir gefiel es in RAW überhaupt nicht.
Dafür gefällt mir das Grau immer besser.
Schwarz hat jeder....


----------



## hulster (1. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schwarz hat jeder....



und Grau unterscheidet sich kaum von Schwarz. Außerdem gibt es auch Grau recht häufig.
Bikefarben scheinen nachdem Motto gewählt zu werden "Bloß nicht auffallen"


----------



## 4mate (1. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also mir gefiel es in RAW überhaupt nicht.


Für mich die schönste "Farbe" überhaupt: Roh/raw und schnörkellos, nur ein dezenter Aufkleber
am Sitzrohr (oder 2, li+re.), nirgends sonst kommen die feinen Details des Rahmens so zur Geltung! 


damage0099 schrieb:


> Dafür gefällt mir das Grau immer besser.








damage0099 schrieb:


> Schwarz hat jeder....


----------



## slash-sash (1. Juli 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Für mich die schönste "Farbe" überhaupt: Roh/raw und schnörkellos, nur ein dezenter Aufkleber
> am Sitzrohr (oder 2, li+re.), nirgends sonst kommen die feinen Details des Rahmens so zur Geltung!



Sehe ich auch so. Habe ich früher komplett drüber weg geschaut. Sah immer so nen bisschen nach "Billigheimer" aus. Aber zur Zeit für mich das schönste Evo. Gut, dass ich mir kein rotes oder graues gekauft habe. 


Sascha


----------



## EvoRookie (1. Juli 2015)

Raw = Trend? Wtf.......
Kenn außer bionicon keinen  bike builder der Raw macht.

Dienstag hol ich meins dumdidumdidum


----------



## luCYnger (1. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> und Grau unterscheidet sich kaum von Schwarz. ...
> Bikefarben scheinen nachdem Motto gewählt zu werden "Bloß nicht auffallen"



stimmt genau 

mir persönlich wär am liebsten "night-camo"
warum wohl ?
ich habs nicht gern so auffällig wie die Feuerwehr.
Aber manch einer braucht das ja.

raw hätte auch was, aber nur in pornös poliert, wär denn aber nicht mehr raw
und nur was zum anne Wand hängen und schön finden


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

.... schön, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt! Ich bin gespannt, was die nächste Saison sonst noch so bringt. Blau fehlt gerade in der Produktpalette- da ließe sich mit rot als Akzent auch einiges anstelle des gelb machen. Oder eben das Alva-Laubfroschgrün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. Juli 2015)

Grün ist doch diese Jahr überall die Trendfarbe; allerdings nicht das Alva grün 
Ich wäre ja für ne BVB-Edition in gelb-schwarz
#duck und weg #


Sascha


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

Yeah 
... Gab's aber schon beim Reed und wurde als Bergzustellung der Post hier gepostet! Es besteht also große Verwechslungsgefahr!


----------



## markus769 (1. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

nur kurz zur Unterstützung der Entscheidungsfindung. Oldie-Paul war ja auch dabei. Eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit den Schwertreitern in Aalen. 
Übrigens meines ist grau und sieht geil aus. Die roten sind schon cool und sehen aggressiver aus. 
Du kannst bei einem EVO keinen Fehler machen, denn es gibt auch keine falsche Farbe, grins.

Markus


----------



## hulster (1. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> Raw = Trend? Wtf.......
> Kenn außer bionicon keinen  bike Bilder der Raw macht.
> 
> Dienstag hol ich meins dumdidumdidum



Lite... Nico...


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

markus769 schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde,
> 
> nur kurz zur Unterstützung der Entscheidungsfindung. Oldie-Paul war ja auch dabei. Eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit den Schwertreitern in Aalen.
> Übrigens meines ist grau und sieht geil aus. Die roten sind schon cool und sehen aggressiver aus.
> ...


 
.. und still neigte er voller Demut den Kopf angesichts dieser Anmut ... oder so ähnlich, Poesie war nie so meins, aber das Foto ist ja schon beeindruckend. War das vom Wochenende?


----------



## markus769 (1. Juli 2015)

ja, das war am Samstag, wobei ich nicht alle EVO´s erwischt habe, grins. Es waren aber auch ein paar Alva´s am Start. Bionicon in Gestalt von Renä und Schubi, haben natürlich auch einige EVO´s zum Testen und anfassen bereitgestellt, unter anderem auch einen RAW-Rahmen und natürlich das RAW mit Rosa Bionicon Schriftzug.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juli 2015)

"Raw" ist klasse, schon das Ironwood gabs damals nur in "raw" , das gefällt mir aber in raw noch besser als das Evo, weil die Rohre noch "spannender" sind 
Und "Raw" ist kein Trend sondern die natürliche Farbe des Materials!
(Und trotzdem mag ich das Alvagrün auch und das Design mit Häuschen oder Bäumchen war schon schön)


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

Mich hatte das Design des Reed und die Darstellung der Tannen und Vögel auf dem Lack komplett überzeugt - das passt so gut hier in den Schwarzwald.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schwarz hat jeder....


....noch nicht, aber so lange wirds hoffentlich nicht mehr dauern..
Sieh´an wie angeregt sich alle plötzlich wieder dem Thema Farbe annehmen.
Und wenn das schwarze Teil dann auch noch die BioniconGabel trägt...das wird 
einfach unfassbar cool ausschauen. Ich kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. Juli 2015)

RAW hatte ich schon 1999 mit dem Focus Thunder Pro Supernatural ;-)

Ich will langweiliges schwarzmatt. Hatte ich noch nie


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

Mal nachdenken: ich hatte bisher Silber/weiß, gelb-metallic, dunkelblau, Sid-blau (nicht das stinkende Faultier), dunkelblau-metallic, Black-Forrest-Green-Metallic, weiß, schwarz/weiß, Anthrazit - das waren alle, wenn ich mich recht erinnere! Ah, rot/weiß hab ich noch vergessen. Fehlt also doch noch ein rotes BBE.


----------



## triple-ooo (2. Juli 2015)

Das Schwarze 2016er sieht schon wirklich extrem gut aus! Allerdings finde ich meinen knallbunten Stoppelhopser inzwischen sogar fast schöner . Hab erst gestern als weiteren Farbklecks rote GA1 bestellt. Aber dann langt's glaube ich .


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Juli 2015)

Dann bin ich auch mal fertig mit dem Hobel ;-)
Leitungsverlegung habe ich anders gemacht...so trägt es sich besser!


----------



## The Bug (2. Juli 2015)

Sau geil das Ding !


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juli 2015)

Das Teil ist der Hammer. Vielleicht auch, weil ich es genau so haben wollen würde; silberner Rahmen, schwarze Federelemente, Bionicon System und 650b
Mach doch mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder (zum aufgeilen, träumen, heulen, fantasieren ...) und häng es mal bitte an die Waage, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. 
Welche Größe? Welcher Federweg?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Teil ist der Hammer. Vielleicht auch, weil ich es genau so haben wollen würde; silberner Rahmen, schwarze Federelemente, Bionicon System und 650b
> Mach doch mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder (zum aufgeilen, träumen, heulen, fantasieren ...) und häng es mal bitte an die Waage, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.
> Welche Größe? Welcher Federweg?
> 
> ...


Servus,
Bilder mach ich dann morgen. 180mm Federweg, XL und wiegt genau 14,10kg. Ziel war 13,5....werd ich nicht schaffen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Juli 2015)

Das beste an der "Farbe" ist, dass man keine Lackfehler hat


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juli 2015)

Hast du Carbon Felgen drauf? Nextie, bzw. LB?! Welche Maulweite haben die? Ich habe welche mir 35er MW und würde gerne nen 2,35er Schealbe hinten fahren. Passt das?


Sascha


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hast du Carbon Felgen drauf? Nextie, bzw. LB?! Welche Maulweite haben die? Ich habe welche mir 35er MW und würde gerne nen 2,35er Schealbe hinten fahren. Passt das?
> 
> 
> Sascha


Servus Sascha,

ja sind Carbonfelgen, diese hier. Haben 42mm aussen und 36mm innen.
http://www.xmcarbonspeed.com/Productinfo.asp?f=1365

Ein 2.35 Schwalbe geht bei 35mm ohne Probleme!

Gruss Reini


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2015)

@Prwolf35 : Geiles Teil. 13,5kg mit Metric und Vector werden sportlich. Meins wiegt jetzt 13,9 inklusive Pedalen. Das einzige, was wirklich noch leichter geht bei mir ist tubeless und die Carbon-Felgen. Da kommen nochmal 400g ab von der Kiste. Ansonsten ist's echt ausgereizt. Griffe sind jetzt auch wieder Ergon drauf, obwohl die schwerer sind. Ansonsten wird's bei mir echt schwierig mit leichter. Aber ich wäre dann tatsächlich bei 13,5 mit Pedalen und schlauchlos. Ich werd bei den Carbon-Felgen aber wohl mal auf ProCore vertrauen. Scheint wirklich was nettes zu sein. Meine Felgen werden ansonsten schon strapaziert...


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Prwolf35 : Geiles Teil. 13,5kg mit Metric und Vector werden sportlich. Meins wiegt jetzt 13,9 inklusive Pedalen. Das einzige, was wirklich noch leichter geht bei mir ist tubeless und die Carbon-Felgen. Da kommen nochmal 400g ab von der Kiste. Ansonsten ist's echt ausgereizt. Griffe sind jetzt auch wieder Ergon drauf, obwohl die schwerer sind. Ansonsten wird's bei mir echt schwierig mit leichter. Aber ich wäre dann tatsächlich bei 13,5 mit Pedalen und schlauchlos. Ich werd bei den Carbon-Felgen aber wohl mal auf ProCore vertrauen. Scheint wirklich was nettes zu sein. Meine Felgen werden ansonsten schon strapaziert...


Servus Sacki,

also ich muss sagen bin schwer begeistert vom EVO...steht meinem Santa Cruz Nomad in nichts nach (ausser dem Gewicht)!
Geiles Teil hast da gebaut!!!! 
Carbonfelgen haben schon seinen Reiz, breit, leicht...halt leider sehr anfällig ...aber was solls
Servus Reini


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juli 2015)

Mal probieren mit den Felgen. Morgen gibt's geile News. Eigentlich gibt's die heute schon andernorts. Bei uns auf der Homepage aber erst morgen Mittag.
Für viele von euch aber vielleicht ohnehin uninteressant.


----------



## fabi.e (3. Juli 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch mal fertig mit dem Hobel ;-)
> Leitungsverlegung habe ich anders gemacht...so trägt es sich besser!
> Anhang anzeigen 400960


Hey! Schick! Wie hast du die Halterungen für die Leitungen da oben dran bekommen? Geklebt? Suche noch etwas, damit ich elegant meine Leitung von der KS lev Sattelstütze am Oberrohr entlang legen kann.


----------



## Prwolf35 (3. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hey! Schick! Wie hast du die Halterungen für die Leitungen da oben dran bekommen? Geklebt? Suche noch etwas, damit ich elegant meine Leitung von der KS lev Sattelstütze am Oberrohr entlang legen kann.


die hab ich genommen. Werden nur aufgeklebt!
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-aufklebbare-zugfuehrungen-2-stueck-449535/wg_id-382


----------



## fabi.e (3. Juli 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> die hab ich genommen. Werden nur aufgeklebt!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-aufklebbare-zugfuehrungen-2-stueck-449535/wg_id-382



Genau nach soetwas habe ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden! Perfekt! Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (3. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Teil ist der Hammer. Vielleicht auch, weil ich es genau so haben wollen würde; silberner Rahmen, schwarze Federelemente, Bionicon System und 650b
> Mach doch mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder (zum aufgeilen, träumen, heulen, fantasieren ...) und häng es mal bitte an die Waage, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.
> Welche Größe? Welcher Federweg
> 
> ...


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

So Raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
Seit heut um 13:15 hab ich mein evo.

Danke an renä für die Übergabe und die Unterweisung


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> So Raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Seit heut um 13:15 hab ich mein evo.
> 
> Danke an renä für die Übergabe und die Unterweisung



Glaub ich Dir nicht  Wo sind die Beweisfotos?


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

Watch this


----------



## C_Dog (7. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> Watch this



An dem bin ich doch vorbeigelaufen als ich meines geholt habe


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> An dem bin ich doch vorbeigelaufen als ich meines geholt habe


Hauptsache nicht angefasst


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Servus Sascha,
> 
> ja sind Carbonfelgen, diese hier. Haben 42mm aussen und 36mm innen.
> http://www.xmcarbonspeed.com/Productinfo.asp?f=1365
> ...


Wie geil ist das denn??
Noch einer, der auf breite Felgen steht 
Sauber!
Wieviel wiegst du?
Da hätt ich doch bischen Angst.....mein Gewicht in Kombination meines Fahrstils und der daraus resultierenden (schlechten) Linie lassen die Dinger wohl nicht zu


----------



## Prwolf35 (9. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn??
> Noch einer, der auf breite Felgen steht
> Sauber!
> Wieviel wiegst du?
> Da hätt ich doch bischen Angst.....mein Gewicht in Kombination meines Fahrstils und der daraus resultierenden (schlechten) Linie lassen die Dinger wohl nicht zu


Habe fahrfertig 95 kg. Linie sollte bei den Carbonfelgen schon sehr sauber sein  aber so stabil wie eine Syntace Felge sind die Carbon auch! Durchschläge sollten damit aber nicht oft passieren!


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juli 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Habe fahrfertig 95 kg. Linie sollte bei den Carbonfelgen schon sehr sauber sein  aber so stabil wie eine Syntace Felge sind die Carbon auch! Durchschläge sollten damit aber nicht oft passieren!


Ja, da bin ich gewichtsmäßig doch noch bischen drüber  ....
Deshalb hab ich die Spank Spike Evo 35AL, die ist wirklich klasse....und saustabil!
Ja, das Problem mit den Durchschlägen....
Als ich meinen HR aufgeschlitzt habe, mußte ich auf Schlauch umsteigen...was hatte ich Snakebites!
Deswegen hab ich mir nen neuen geholt und fahre wieder tubeless.
Delle habe ich trotzdem noch keine.
Aber 'geklingelt' hat es schon oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (18. Juli 2015)

Hab mir gerade gelbe Griffe für mein Evo bestellt 
http://www.66sick.de/shop/griffe.html#!/66sick-AA-grip-yellow/p/26194396/category=6139165...
Looks like Porno! 





Hoffentlich passt das gelb...


----------



## hulster (18. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade gelbe Griffe für mein Evo bestellt
> http://www.66sick.de/shop/griffe.html#!/66sick-AA-grip-yellow/p/26194396/category=6139165...
> Looks like Porno!
> 
> ...



Die sind gut, hab sie an meinem Pyga. Für's EVO hab ich mir jetzt mal die orangen Odi AG-1 bestellt, nachdem ich festgestellt hab, dass das Rot der Ergon GE-1 nichtt so ganz passt.

.... man haben wir Probleme....


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Juli 2015)

Zum Brüllen! Die roten Ergons habe ich auch gerade zurückgeschickt, weil das Rot sich mit dem Rot vom Evo beißt. 
Lieber diese Probs, als den ganzen Tag einen Test zu kommentieren... 
Ich weis ja, dass das Evo was taugt. Deshalb kratzt mich das Geschreibsel nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Resibiker (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hab seit 2 Monaten diese hier drauf (ODI / Troy Lee Designs bright yellow) und Das Gelb passt wirklich zum Gelb des Rahmens.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2015)

bin mal gespannt, wie die grünen Ergon GE1 dazu passen...


----------



## hulster (21. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, wie die grünen Ergon GE1 dazu passen...



Nicht gut. Hatte die erst in grün dran, weil ich die noch von meinem Pga (grün) hatte, um auszuprobieren, ob die auch bei dem wenigen Backsweep funktionieren. Tun sie, deswegen hatte ich sie in rot gekauft. Auf jeden Fall GE1 besser rot als grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. Juli 2015)

Also beim rEVO passen die grünen GE1 hervorragend!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (21. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also beim rEVO passen die grünen GE1 hervorragend!


Das rEVO ist doch schwarz/gelb, oder bin ich farbenblind??? Du kannst doch nicht grüne Griffe an ein schwarz/gelbes Bike schrauben?
Falls das Gelb in Wirklichkeit Grün sein sollte, nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2015)

Dumdidum... eine wartende Bionicon-Nostalgikerin... dumdidum...
Morgen geht der Evo-Ra(w)hmen bei Bionicon zur Post , das Alva hängt schon im Montageständer und guckt ganz traurig, ob ich das schöne Grün mit dem schönen Design, das ich so gern mag, vermissen werde


----------



## Promontorium (21. Juli 2015)

Aha, haste nicht widerstehen können!?


----------



## bolg (21. Juli 2015)

Wiederholungstäterin - so alt ist das Alva doch gar nicht


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2015)

Die Nostalgiker lernen es nur durch mehrfache Wiedeholung... 
Erst das Supershuttle aber mit G1 usw. war der schöne Rahmen leider "unterversorgt", wurde nach 3 Jahren verkauft.
Dann das echte Ironwood, das ich immernoch am liebsten von allen Bionicon fahre, Nostalgiker eben... 
wobei mir schon klar ist, daß sich die MtBs seitdem weiterentwickelt haben.
Das Alva kaufte ich letztes Jahr im Mai und wurde nicht so warm damit.
Nach einer eintägigen gründlichen Probefahrt mit dem Evo in Aalen habe ich letzte Woche nach langem Überlegen den Evorahmen bestellt, auch wenn ich das Alva eigentlich nicht als kurzes Intermezzo kaufte und auch nicht gerade überschwenglich vor Freude bin soviel Geld "kaputt" gemacht zu haben... 
Nun wird das Evo hoffentlich länger bleiben! Wobei das IW nie verkauft wird, das kommt dann irgendwann mal an die Wand


----------



## brevilo (22. Juli 2015)

So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal hier ein! 
Gerade werden am Tegernsee zwei EVOs für meine Liebste (rot) und mich (grau) aufgebaut


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal hier ein!
> Gerade werden am Tegernsee zwei EVOs für meine Liebste (rot) und mich (grau) aufgebaut


Da hätte sich die Vorverkaufs-Aktion letztes Jahr mal richtig gelohnt....


----------



## brevilo (22. Juli 2015)

Hör bloß auf! 
Testevent um drei Tage verpasst (keine Probefahrt), Payless-Programm um wenige Wochen verpasst und voll in die branchenweite Preiserhöhung gerannt 
Ökonomisch ging's kaum schlechter - jetzt muss das Bike einfach die Erleuchtung werden


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2015)

...Pech für die Kuh Elsa 
Das wird den Fahrspaß nicht mindern, keine Angst 
Das Rad ist jeden Cent (mehr als) wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (22. Juli 2015)

So sieht's aus! Zugeschlagen haben wir ja trotz allem


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade gelbe Griffe für mein Evo bestellt
> http://www.66sick.de/shop/griffe.html#!/66sick-AA-grip-yellow/p/26194396/category=6139165...
> Looks like Porno!
> Hoffentlich passt das gelb...




Heute sind die Griffe angekommen. Nach dem positiven Farbabgleich gleich mal montiert und ums Haus gefahren...
Das Gelb ist zwar nicht so krass wie die Schwinge, ist aber ein guter Mix aus dem Rot-Ton und Neongelb. Was mich aber wirklich begeistert hat, ist die Ergonomie und die Haptik des Materials. Da kommen die Ergon GA1 meines Erachtens nicht ran!
Für mich eine echte Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2015)

So, es ist weg. 



Und das stand heute vor der Tür


 
Zugegeben, es war eine kurze Verweildauer im Wartezimmer. Wenn es fertig ist, gibt's mehr Bilder; in der Galerie. 
So, und jetzt geht's in den Männerkeller; schrauben 


Sascha


----------



## bolg (24. Juli 2015)

Da komm ich gerade her .... allerdings vom Rennrad. Das Reed läuft ja


----------



## brevilo (24. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, und jetzt geht's in den Männerkeller; schrauben


Oha, wenn das mein Mädel lesen würde... *Sie* schraubt nächste Woche schön *ihr eigenes* EVO zusammen!* *


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2015)

Mädchen schrauben im Büro - schön mit Musik und Tasse Schocki und nicht im Keller ihre Räder zusammen 
War auch nur eine Woche im Wartezimmer und Heute kam der Rahmen vom Evo.

Vorgestern schon mal das Alva gestrippt und alles bereit gelegt:




Das schöne Alva, snüff ;-)


Und Heute Spätnachmittag bis Abend ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag - Danke an Schubi für die Geduld am Telephon,
da war beim Dämpfereinbau Beratung nötig, Frauen schrauben ja vorsichtiger 
Und da ist der neue Evo-Rahmen mit den Alvateilen:




Bessere Bilder kommen nächste Woche!
Die verstellbare Sattelstütze baue ich Morgen früh dran, nun reichts erst einmal...


----------



## Promontorium (24. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön...


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2015)

Danke, könntest ja meinen Alvarahmen haben aber der nützt Dir leider auch nichts, so ein Mist.


----------



## brevilo (24. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mädchen schrauben im Büro - schön mit Musik und Tasse Schocki und nicht im Keller ihre Räder zusammen


Ahaaa, deswegen steht *ihr* Verde BMX bei uns in der Küche, gierig auf den nächsten Einsatz wartend - jetzt hab ich's kapiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2015)

Nachtrag:
Alva: 15,38 kg
Evo: 15,60 kg
Identischer Aufbau mit starrer Stütze.
Die verstellbare Stütze bringt ja leider auch noch Speckröllchen aufs Rad...


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mädchen schrauben im Büro - schön mit Musik und Tasse Schocki und nicht im Keller ihre Räder zusammen
> War auch nur eine Woche im Wartezimmer und Heute kam der Rahmen vom Evo.
> 
> Vorgestern schon mal das Alva gestrippt und alles bereit gelegt:
> ...



Sauber! 

Nun muß es natürlich noch den Sprung in die Galerie schaffen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm jetzt auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer .
Ich habe einen Framekit Edison Evo 26"", 180mm, in grau bestellt mit ein paar Teilen dazu.
Meine Bionicon Familie wächst damit auf drei. Freu, freu, freu!
Man kann gar nicht genug Bionicons haben, richtig?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Oktober 2015)

Am Freitag oder Samstag soll das Edison bei mir ankommen.
Zwei Pakete mit weiteren Teilen sind schon da. Wenn alles gut läuft kann ich am Sonntag schon den ersten Ausritt wagen.


----------

